# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009



## Minho (1 Dez 2009 às 00:07)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2009 às 00:14)

Aqui o Dezembro inicia-se bem fresquinho com 7,5ºC e céu limpo, mas é céu limpo de pouca dura  promete ser um mês muito participativo com vários temporais para começar já a partir do dia 5


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2009 às 00:19)

Afinal já estão ai as nuvens e a temperatura sobe a pique agora 7,9ºC e a mínima deve estar feita foi de 7,5ºC  hoje vai ser um dia de chuvinha fraca a ver se dá para registar 1 ou 2 mm.


----------



## Teles (1 Dez 2009 às 00:40)

Boas , por aqui a temperatura actual é de 5,9, o céu tem umas nuvens muito brancas que espelham a luz da lua como se pode ver na foto


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2009 às 00:42)

Novo mês e agora 7.3ºC, e vai descendo a temperatura


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Dez 2009 às 01:04)

*olá boa noite!* 

Por aqui o céu apresenta algumas nuvens muito semelhantes às apresentadas na foto do nosso amigo *teles*, ao que me parece, são Stratus fractus vindos de NW pelo vento muito fraco que se faz sentir.

*Extremos de 30-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 17.8ºC / 94% HR

*mínimos:* 5.7ºC / 35% HR

Valores actuais: *6.7ºC* / *91% HR*


----------



## Teles (1 Dez 2009 às 01:07)

A temperatura começa novamente a descer , por aqui 5,3Cº


----------



## kikofra (1 Dez 2009 às 01:09)

Abro Dezembro com 6cº, espero que neste mes registe esse 6 mas com um - a frente e com preciptação intensa. O inverno esta quase a comecar.


----------



## Teles (1 Dez 2009 às 01:15)

A descer bem 5.0 Cº e céu pouco nublado


----------



## meteo (1 Dez 2009 às 01:50)

Boa noite

Aqui o fresco não chegou.Estão 11,8ºC em Oeiras,e céu com poucas nuvens.


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2009 às 01:55)

Aqui Dezembro começa com 9,8ºc completamente estagnados.
Humidade nos 81%.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Dez 2009 às 02:49)

A noite está calma e permanecem por aqui algumas nuvens.
Vento fraco a nulo de NW.

Ocorreu uma ligeira subida da temperatura desde há pouco:

Despeço-me com os valores de *7.1ºC* / *92% HR*.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2009 às 10:38)

Bom dia!

O dia segue com chuva fraca. *1,1mm* acumulados até ao momento.

A temperatura mínima foi de *8,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 14,2ºC, humidade a 95%, pressão a 1023 hPa e vento fraco a moderado de SO (225º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Dez 2009 às 11:18)

Bom Dia

Este 1º dia de dezembro começa bem com chuva fraca tendo acumulado até ao momento 1mm, a Minima foi de 4.7ºC, agora estão 10.4ºC.

Bom Feriado para todos


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Dez 2009 às 12:03)

*Boa tarde* 

Céu muito nublado, precipitação fraca e vento de modo geral fraco vindo de SW.
A mínima desta madrugada, ficou-se pelos 6.6ºC.

Estão neste momento *12.3ºC* / *91% HR*

Até logo, já em Loures.


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2009 às 12:06)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e algum nevoeiro nesta manhã

A mínima foi de 5.7ºC
Agora estão 9.1ºC


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2009 às 12:38)

Foi há minutos registado o primeiro (espero eu de muitos ) milímetro do mês. 

Por agora 15,4ºC, HR no máximo, vento fraco e 1024 mb.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2009 às 13:01)

A mínima foi de 7,5ºC...

Agora chuvisca de forma moderada e persistente desde as 11h, levo apenas acumulados 1,0mm até ao momento... temperatura de 15,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2009 às 13:31)

Aqui vai chuviscando.
Vou com 0,4mm acumulados.

A temperatura está nos 15,8ºC.
A humidade relativa nos 84%.


----------



## kikofra (1 Dez 2009 às 14:06)

15cº aqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Dez 2009 às 15:18)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui já tenho 3mm acumulados, neste momento já não chove e o céu já apresenta algumas abetas.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2009 às 16:49)

Aqui fiquei com 1,0mm de tarde passou mais um aguaceiro fraco apenas, agora está sol e o céu está a ficar pouco nublado  a máxima foi de 16,9ºC 

Amanha promete ser uma manha de bastante chuva aqui com possibilidade de trovoada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Dez 2009 às 17:02)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 13.7ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas, por volta das 16H caiu um aguaceiro fraco que rendeu 0,3mm.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.7ºC

T.Minima: 4.7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2009 às 18:56)

Boas...
Hoje sim, fui a Óbidos, e apanhei chuva moderada durante a manhã toda, depois á tarde nao choveu, sempre com sol e nuvens escuras e baixas...
No caminho para o Montijo(de volta a casa) apanhei uma chuvada forte que deixou estradas completamente alagadas...
Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco aqui e estão 15,1º
Desde as 00:00 já consegui 1,3mm
Amanhã há muitas possibilidades de trovoadas aqui E chuva tambem


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2009 às 18:57)

Dia de nevoeiro com alguns aguaceiros fracos

Estão 11.7ºC
A máxima foi de 12.0ºC


----------



## stormy (1 Dez 2009 às 20:46)

boas noites
sigo com 15.4º, vento fraco de NW e ceu muito nublado por estratocumulus.
na louriceira, entre as 19h de ontem e as 19h de hoje os extremos foram 6.4º /16.4º, o vento manteve-se fraco a moderado de SW rodando para WNW e o ceu tornou-se muito nublado durante a noite sendo que durante o dia de hoje ocorreram frequentes periodos de chuva fraca a moderada.
aqui na encarnaçao apenas posso referir os extremos que são 9.3º/16.9º.


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2009 às 21:57)

Boas

Céu muito nublado e 12.4ºC que é a máxima do dia
com a chegada da noite o nevoeiro levantou-se


----------



## raposo_744 (1 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

Aqui em Aváres(Gois)foi o dia sempre com chuvinha.O nevoeiro apareceu com a noite e mais chuva aconteceu.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Dez 2009 às 22:10)

Boa noite:

Extremos de hoje:
Temperatura mínima: *9.8ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *17.0ºC*


----------



## Lousano (1 Dez 2009 às 22:22)

Boa noite.

Por aqui uma manhã fria e de chuvisco e tarde fria e de chuvisco.

Apesar de ter aumentado a temperatura durante a tarde, o repectivo aumento do vento anulou a sensação de conforto.

Neste momento chuvisco, vento moderado de SW e 14,0º.

Precipitação até ao momento: 2,5mm.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Dez 2009 às 22:22)

Extremos de hoje:
4,2ºC/17,4ºC.
Acumulei já 15,6mm.
Actualmente 14,2ºC, céu muito nublado, chuva fraca a moderada, vento fraco a moderado e humidade a 83%.


----------



## Zapiao (1 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

1020 14,2ºc


----------



## iceworld (1 Dez 2009 às 22:42)

14º e aguaceiros constantes


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2009 às 00:18)

Sigo aqui com uma noite amena devido a chuva que se aproxima 14,3ºC...

Vai ser um inicio de manha bem chuvoso é o que estou a contar para aqui  a ver se chego aos 10mm durante a manha.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Dez 2009 às 00:38)

*Boa noite* 

De volta a Loures...

Pela tarde de ontem, durante a viagem, estive sempre acompanhado pelo tempo chuvoso, algum vento de Oeste aquando da ocorrência de aguaceiros mas de um modo geral fracos.

Quanto a extremos, agora só dentro de 24h! 
Neste momento o céu continua muito nublado com ocasionais chuviscos, porém menos frequentes e vento fraco de W/SW.

Valores actuais: *14.6ºC* / *90% HR*.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2009 às 02:20)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 9.4ºC

Máx - 16.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 45 km/h

Humidade mínima de 86% e máxima 97%

Precipitação - 1.0 mm rain rate máximo - 4.0 mm/hr

Aguaceiros fracos/moderados ao longo de todo o dia.


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2009 às 08:32)

Bom dia!

Chuva moderada a forte aqui! 
Bela maneira de começar o dia!
5,7mm e a somar.


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2009 às 08:41)

Acho que ouvi um trovão!! 
9,6mm! E chove!

-----------------

EDIT (8:53): 14,2mm!


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Dez 2009 às 08:56)

bom dia foi uma noite chuvosa sempre moderado. Agora está mais calmo mas para Lisboa está mais escuro. 7.3 mm até ao momento. 16.2c 1019.6 hPa e 94% humidade.


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2009 às 09:12)

"Aquela coisa raquítica", passou por aqui e deixou uma grande chuvada.
Vou com 17,2mm.










Parece vir lá mais!


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2009 às 09:40)

Bom dia!

Manhã "amena" com céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia.

Tem chovido moderadamente, com alguns periodos mais fortes.

A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de *8,4mm*.

Temperatura nos 15,9ºC e humidade a 97%.


----------



## under (2 Dez 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia!
Aqui por Coimbra está chuvoso com 14,2 º, 1019 hpa
A minima foi de 13.6 º


----------



## F_R (2 Dez 2009 às 10:12)

Bom dia

Noite chuvosa em Abrantes já com 5.4mm acumulados
A mínima foi de 13.0ºC

Em Santarém vai chuvendo a espaços sendo que agora não chove.
Segundo o IM às 8 horas estavam 14.5ºC


----------



## cardu (2 Dez 2009 às 10:24)

em vfxira chove bastante neste momento!!!!


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2009 às 13:19)

Temperatura actual de 15,4ºC e céu ainda muito nublado, embora o Sol já predomine.

Humidade nos 69% e pressão a 1018 hPa.

*14,8mm* de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2009 às 13:31)

Boas tal como o previsto a manha foi de chuva por vezes forte...aqui acumulei *7,4mm*  quase toda caída entre as 11:10 e as 11:30. 

Agora sol e tempo ameno...


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Dez 2009 às 13:34)

E pronto, mais uma frente que já lá vai, mas que até foi generosa. Para já sigo com:

*Parâmetro - Actual - Máxima - Mínima - Média*
Temperatura:  	 17.9 °C  	 18.4 °C  	 15.1 °C  	 16.2 °C
Ponto orvalho: 	12.6 °C 	15.9 °C 	12.6 °C 	14.7 °C
Humidade: 	71% 	94% 	71% 	91%
Velocidade do vento: 	15.0km/h / 	26.2km/h 	- 	7.7km/h
Rajada de vento: 	18.3km/h / 	26.2km/h 	- 	-
Vento: 	OESTE 	- 	- 	SUDOESTE
Pressão: 	1018.5hPa 	1022.6hPa 	1018.2hPa 	-
Precipitação: 	10.4mm


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2009 às 14:06)

Aqui, foi um inicio da manhã muito chuvosa mesmo!
Vou com *23,9mm*!

Agora o sol vai brilhando por entre algumas nuvens.
Vento fraco de ONO e 15,2ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 77%.


----------



## F_R (2 Dez 2009 às 14:33)

Depois de uma manhã chuvosa, agora o sol já brilha entre as nuvens.´
Às 13 horas estavam 16.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2009 às 14:43)

Boa Tarde

Bela manhã a de hoje com chuva por vezesz forte, tendo acumulado 10mm, neste momento estão 16.7ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

A Minima de hoje foi de 13.4ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2009 às 15:05)

Boa tarde!
De volta a casa, sigo com 17.8ºC, 61%HR, 1018hpa, céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco.
Na viagem do Porto para Lisboa, apanhei alguma chuva pelo caminho, com destaque na zona de Coimbra e nas imediações de Leiria.
A minha estação ficou sem baterias, pelo que os dados na minha ausência não ficaram completos, por isso vou-me guiar pelos valores do Lightning.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Dez 2009 às 15:25)

Olá

Mínima de *13.7ºC*
Manhã bastante chuvosa, sendo que por volta das 10:15h choveu bastante instensamente.
Na parte da tarde têm havido abertas.
Agora sigo com 16.5ºC e céu volta a estar muito nublado e ameaça chover.
Pressão a 1017.9 hPa.


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2009 às 16:48)

boas tardes
o dia de hoje nasceu chuvoso e quente e vai morrendo fresco e soalheiro.
pela manha, as 8.13h, estavam 16.0º, vento fraco a moderado de SW e periodos de chuva moderada; neste  momento sigo com 15.5º ( embora a sensaçao termica seja de fresco devido ao vento e menor hr), ceu pouco nublado por estratocumulus e vento fraco de NW.
a maxima registrada foi de 17.9º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2009 às 17:23)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.1ºC

T.Minima: 13.4ºC


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2009 às 17:34)

Chuva forte neste momento!


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2009 às 18:10)

A noite já reina.

Não choveu mais nada de significativo. Mantenho os 14,8mm acumulados.

A temperatura está nos 14,6ºC e a humidade nos 81%.

O céu mantém-se muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2009 às 19:11)

Por aqui vou neste momento com 14,4ºc e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Dez 2009 às 19:58)

Olá boa noite 

A ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros fortes ao início da manhã deu lugar a um céu já com boas abertas, composto por Cirrus fibratus e Cumulus fractus, o qual assim permaneceu até ao final da tarde.
Ao cair da noite, mais aguaceiros ocorreram e há sensivelmente meia hora atrás deu-se um bastante forte, curto e repentino. 

A temperatura máxima andou pelos *16.7ºC*.
O céu permanece nublado mas com abertas e neste momento não chove.
O vento a deslocar-se de Oeste apresenta-se geralmente fraco.

Valores actuais: *13.8ºC* / *91% HR*.


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2009 às 20:10)

mr. phillip disse:


> A minha estação ficou sem baterias, pelo que os dados na minha ausência não ficaram completos, por isso vou-me guiar pelos valores do Lightning.



Obrigado pela confiança. 

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro há pouco. Acumulei mais 1 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2009 às 20:17)

14,0ºC e céu muito nublado.

Vento fraco a moderado.

Noite calma.


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2009 às 20:25)

Está a cair um aguaceiro forte em Setúbal já rendeu 1,0mm o que faz aumentar para 8,4mm o acumulado hoje  agora está a parar já não deve dar para mais hoje... 14,7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2009 às 20:26)

Por aqui caiu um bom aguaceiro, mais 1.1 mm para a conta do dia, que vai assim em 8.4mm (dados do Lightning).
Sigo com 15.2ºC, 85%HR, 1019hpa.


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2009 às 20:37)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui caiu um bom aguaceiro, mais 1.1 mm para a conta do dia, que vai assim em 8.4mm (dados do Lightning).
> Sigo com 15.2ºC, 85%HR, 1019hpa.



Na verdade foi 1,0 mm. Mas o acumulado total está certo. 8,4 mm.

Ainda está o mm marcado na estação.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Dez 2009 às 20:44)

Neste momento sigo com 14,8º e 86% de Humidade...
Chove fraco....Já tenho 10,8mm hoje...


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2009 às 20:46)

Lightning disse:


> Na verdade foi 1,0 mm. Mas o acumulado total está certo. 8,4 mm.
> 
> Ainda está o mm marcado na estação.



Mas esse 1,1mm já é da minha...


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2009 às 20:48)

mr. phillip disse:


> Mas esse 1,1mm já é da minha...



Ah, ok... 

Por agora:

15,0ºC
96% HR
1019 mb
9,4 km/h

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Dez 2009 às 20:52)

mr. phillip disse:


> Mas esse 1,1mm já é da minha...



Mas meteste dados do Lightrain


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Dez 2009 às 21:27)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 13.9ºC
Pressão a 1018.5 hPa


----------



## kikofra (2 Dez 2009 às 21:44)

chove forte agora!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2009 às 23:27)

Desde o último relato, não mais choveu que eu tivesse dado conta, ou que o penico tivesse registado...
Assim, a precipitação do dia ficou-se pelos 8.4mm.
Não coloco os extremos por motivos técnicos da estação (leia-se ficar sem pilhas e eu ter desligado a ficha na minha ausência )...
Amanhã retomo a normalidade.

Sigo então com 15.6ºC, 77%HR, 1019hpa, céu nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

miguel disse:


> Está a cair um aguaceiro forte em Setúbal já rendeu 1,0mm o que faz aumentar para 8,4mm o acumulado hoje  agora está a parar já não deve dar para mais hoje... 14,7ºC




Afinal ainda deu para mais uma chuvinha e assim termino o dia com *9,5mm* 

Esta madrugada vai cais mais uns aguaceiros até ao inicio da manha e depois só Domingo com a frente é que volta a chover...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2009 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 14.4ºC

Máx - 16.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 48 km/h

Humidade mínima de 74% e máxima 98%

Precipitação - 7.4 mm rain rate máximo - 32.6 mm/hr

Aguaceiros fracos/moderados ao longo de todo o dia.


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2009 às 00:21)

Terminei o 2º dia de Dezembro com 24,8mm acumulados!
Bendita chuva forte do inicio da manhã. 

A temperatura variou entre os 13,0ºC e os 15,6ºC.

Agora vão caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Dez 2009 às 00:25)

Olá 

Mantém-se o céu muito nublado mas algumas abertas permitem observar a lua e não chove.
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de Oeste. 
*
Extremos de 02-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 16.7ºC / 92% HR

*mínimos:* 13.3ºC / 81% HR

Valores actuais: *13.7ºC* / *91% HR*


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Dez 2009 às 00:35)

Repentinamente o vento aumentou de intensidade, passando a moderado e alterou ligeiramente a sua rota para W/NW.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2009 às 00:36)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *14,0ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *16,2ºC*

Vento Máximo: *38,9 km/h* de ONO (292º)

Precipitação: *14,8mm*

---

De momento, 14,0ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Dez 2009 às 01:11)

O céu de momento está menos nublado, o vento voltou a abrandar mas nota-se um ar mais frio.

Despeço-me com *12.6ºC* / *90% HR*.


----------



## meteo (3 Dez 2009 às 01:29)

Por aqui há pouco choveu e bem! Começou com chuva fraca,aumentando gradualmente,e durante 5/10 minutos já foi chuva moderada 
A temperatura é no entanto bem agradável.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Dez 2009 às 09:23)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 11.2ºC.
Por agora estão 14.4ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas, durante a noite cairam aluns aguaceiros que acumularam 3mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2009 às 09:24)

Bom dia!
Esta noite ainda choveu, por volta das 4 e tal da manhã, tendo acumulado 1mm.
De momento, céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 14.8ºC, 69%HR, 1021hpa.
Mínima de 13.7ºC.


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e alguns bancos de nevoeiro bastante densos junto ao rio, onde a temperatura é de 10ºC.


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2009 às 10:35)

bons dias
o dia nasceu com periodos de muita nebulosidade e aguaceiros fracos, vento fraco de WNW e 13.1º, as 8.00h.
neste momento no campo grande ceu nublado por cirroestratus translucidos.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Dez 2009 às 10:55)

Olá bom dia 

Os aguaceiros têm sido esporádicos mas na maioria das vezes bem fortes.

Por agora sem precipitação, o céu está com muitas nuvens por Cirrus fibratus e Stratus fractus, estes últimos em deslocação de NW pelo vento fraco que se faz sentir.

A temperatura mínima da madrugada andou pelos *11.9ºC* e neste momento registam-se *15.1ºC* com *84% HR*.


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Dez 2009 às 12:04)

Bom dia, a noite rendeu mais 1.5 mm. Neste momento estou com:

Temperatura: 17.1 °C   
Ponto orvalho: 9.9 °C 
Humidade: 63%
Velocidade do vento: 5.3km/h  
Rajada de vento: 10.0km/h
Vento: OES-NOROESTE 
Pressão: 1023.9hPa 
Precipitação: 1.5mm


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2009 às 12:30)

Aqui vou com 2,2mm acumulados.

Parecem vir aí uns aguaceiros fracos.
Vamos ver se acumula alguma coisa.
14,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado de norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2009 às 12:55)

Noite de céu muito nublado.

Mínima de 11,8 ºC.

Agora, céu ainda muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2009 às 12:56)

Boa tarde!

Temperatura mínima de *11,7ºC*.

De momento, 15,8ºC e céu muito nublado, encoberto a Nordeste.

Humidade nos 51% e pressão a 1022 hPa. Vento fraco de O (270º).

Acumulados *2,1mm* de precipitação desde as 00h.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2009 às 14:07)

Na hora do regresso ao trabalho, sigo com 16.7ºC, 61%HR, 1023hpa, céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (3 Dez 2009 às 14:11)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui um dia de céu encoberto com períodos de chuvisco, que já acumularam 1,5mm.

Neste momento ainda 13,4º, a máxima até ao momento.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2009 às 15:58)

14,7ºC e caem umas pingas. O céu encontra-se _quase quase_ encoberto!

Humidade nos 64% e vento a 13,3 km/h de NNO (338º).

Pressão a 1023 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2009 às 17:08)

Temperatura a descer, agora, nos 13,4ºC.

Céu muito nublado e humidade a 83%.

Pressão a 1023 hPa e vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Dez 2009 às 17:22)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 13.1ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extrenos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.1ºC

T.Minima: 11.2ºC


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2009 às 18:05)

boas noites
sigo com 13.9º, vento fraco de NW e ceu nublado por uma camada homogenea de cirros muito translucidos.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2009 às 19:55)

Céu pouco nublado e 11,4ºC.

Humidade a 88% e pressão a 1024 hPa.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Madragoa (3 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

Boa noite 

Temperatura actual de 12.5c.(isto hoje aqui não há vento ...deve ser uma boa minima...)
Humidade nos 79%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1024mb
Vento fraco de NO
Céu pouco nublado
O total de  hoje acumulado é de 2.2mm,e ontem foi de 9.7mm

Cumprimentos...


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2009 às 20:46)

Boas

A máxima foi de 16,6ºC...Durante a madrugada acumulei 2,1mm 

Agora céu pouco nublado e 12,4ºC com vento fraco...


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2009 às 20:50)

sigo com 13.3º, brisa variavel em rumo e ceu pouco nublado por cirroestratus translucidos e estratocumulus dispersos


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Dez 2009 às 21:11)

Boa noite

Sigo com 12.9ºC
Pressão a 1025.0 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Dez 2009 às 22:36)

Sigo com 12.2ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2009 às 22:40)

Aqui tenho neste momento 11,9ºc e está estabilizada a temperatura


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2009 às 23:55)

Registados 12,5 ºC pelas 17:30h no Poceirão.

À chegada a Moscavide, céu muito nublado e 14,0 ºC pelas 18:10h.

---

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco por aqui, embora pela Costa da Caparica o vento soprasse moderado, como é habitual, a meio da tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Uma pequena referência aos dados dos últimos dias; em relação à precipitação acumulada foi impossível determinar o valor por ter findado a bateria do ISS da Davis. A pilha terá de ser subsituída o mais rapidamente possível.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2009 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 11.7ºC

Máx - 15.0ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 48 km/h

Humidade mínima de 68% e máxima 94%

Precipitação - 2.4 mm rain rate máximo - 45.8 mm/hr

Aguaceiros fracos/moderados ao longo de todo o dia.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

Céu nublado por aqui, com 13.6ºC de temperatura num dia meteorologicamente aborrecido...
71%HR, 1025hpa.

Extremos do dia:

13.4ºC
17.2ºC.
Precipitação: 1mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Dez 2009 às 00:17)

mr. phillip disse:


> dia meteorologicamente aborrecido...


Ao resumir o dia de hoje, é curioso que pensei nos mesmos termos! 

Boa  noite 

Aqui os Altocumulus vagarosamente se deslocam ao sabor do vento fraco vindo de NW.
Ao início da noite a temperatura descia rapidamente até que abrandou o ritmo e pendeu para a estagnação.

*Extremos de 03-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 15.7ºC / 93% HR

*mínimos:* 10.9ºC / 75% HR

Valores actuais: *11.1ºC* / *91% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2009 às 01:09)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *11,1ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *15,9ºC*

Vento Máximo: *34,6 km/h* de NNE (22º)

Precipitação:* 2,1mm*

---

De momento, 12,9ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2009 às 01:48)

11,8ºC e 71% de humidade relativa.
Algumas nuvens e um bom luar.

*
Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 11,4ºC
Tmáx: 15,1ºC
Precipitação: 2,2mm

Apesar de não ter fotos, ontem, em Lisboa, a Lua ao nascer estava incrivelmente bela.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Dez 2009 às 02:15)

Noite fresca e calma, céu nublado, vento fraco a nulo sem direcção definida.

Despeço-me com os valores de *11.2ºC* / *92% HR*


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2009 às 02:40)

Iceberg disse:


> E as trovoadas e granizo previstos pelo IM para este dia que agora termina ... alguém registou algum evento destes ... ?
> 
> Parece-me que desta vez o nosso IM exagerou nas previsões ...



O *Iceberg* falava ontem sobre a previsão exagerada do IM para o dia 2 de Dezembro.

A verdade é que aqui, na zona norte de Odivelas, nesse dia registei cerca 13mm em 20 minutos, e um total de 23mm até meio da manhã.

No Cacém, por volta das 10h30, apanhei uma valente chuvada.
Uns excertos de vídeo que fiz enquanto conduzia. 

http://img10.imageshack.us/i/filmeb.mp4/

(Cacém - Av. dos bons Amigos)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2009 às 08:13)

Manhã de céu muito nublado e bastante amena.

Mínima de 12,1 ºC e actual já acima dos 13 ºC.

Uma manhã amena de Dezembro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2009 às 09:21)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 7.6ºC.
Por agora estão 11.0ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## vitamos (4 Dez 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia! 

Manhã fresca com vento moderado e céu muito nublado. Há pouco 9ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia!
O gráfico de temperaturas e HR desta noite parece um ECG de um falecido... lisinho... Temperatura e HR completamente estagnados durante a noite...
Mínima de 13.6ºC, seguindo agora com 15ºC e 69%HR.
Pressão nos 1026hpa.
Céu encoberto, e vento nulo ou fraco.


----------



## F_R (4 Dez 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia

Em Santarém manhã amena com o céu nublado


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2009 às 12:47)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura mínima de *11,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,0ºC, humidade a 77% e céu encoberto.

Vento nulo e pressão a 1024 hPa.


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2009 às 12:56)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,9ºC...

O dia está a ser de céu encoberto mas não chove! a temperatura é amena com 16,3ºC e vento fraco ou nulo


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2009 às 13:08)

Aqui já chuviscou hoje, mas não acumulou nada.
Por agora céu encoberto, vento fraco e temperatura nos 13,9ºC.
Mínima de 11,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2009 às 15:17)

Temperatura de 14,7ºC com céu encoberto.

Vento fraco de Norte e pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2009 às 15:35)

Dia ameno e encoberto.
Temperatura nos 15.9ºC, 61%HR, 1024hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Dez 2009 às 16:35)

Olá boa tarde 

_(work) …de volta!_ 

Céu muito nublado por Altocumulus do tipo ondulatus e algumas virgas, ao longo de quase todo o dia, mas com algumas abertas.
A mínima da madrugada esteve nos *11.1ºC*
O vento apresenta-se geralmente fraco de W/NW.

A temperatura por aqui ronda os *15ºC*


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Dez 2009 às 18:12)

Olá

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *12.4ºC*
Máxima:* 15.7ºC*

Agora sigo com 13.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2009 às 18:41)

Boa Noite por aqui sigo com 13.1ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.8ºC

T.Minima: 7.6ºC


----------



## F_R (4 Dez 2009 às 19:14)

Em Abrantes estão algumas nuvens no céu e 11.8ºC

A máxima foi de 15.7ºC
A mínima foi de 8.2ºC (até ao momento)


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Dez 2009 às 19:57)

(work)

Devido à "luminosidade pública", é difícil dizer se existem muitas ou poucas nuvens, apenas observo algumas estrelas e espaços onde não se observam. 

Já arrefeceu um pouco, também devido ao vento fraco vindo de W/NW e neste momento a temperatura ronda os *13ºC*.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Dez 2009 às 20:51)

Noite nublada e fresca aqui por Lisboa... 14,4ºC

Um aparte...

Tenho um trabalho para uma cadeira de Climatologia que e sobre o Minho e Douro, e precisava das normais climatologicas de algumas estações destas regiões... 
O IM tem... mas so do Porto Será que havera outro local para ir buscar esta informação e q seja credível?

Agradeço


----------



## Mjhb (4 Dez 2009 às 20:59)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Noite nublada e fresca aqui por Lisboa... 14,4ºC
> 
> Um aparte...
> 
> ...



O Instituto de Meteorologia deve ter, mas na sede de Lisboa, e deve ser cobrado.

Por acaso também precisava disso...


----------



## Teles (4 Dez 2009 às 21:57)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado , alias ainda se encontra e temperatura actual de 8,3


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2009 às 22:54)

Tudo calmo com vento nulo como todo o dia a máxima foi de 17ºC 

Agora registo 10,9ºC


----------



## Madragoa (4 Dez 2009 às 23:09)

Boa noite 

Temperatura actual 12.8c.
Humidade nos 87%.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1023mb.
Vento muito fraco a nulo de O/SO.
Céu nublado.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 12.2ºC

Máx - 14.4ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 31 km/h

Humidade mínima de 70% e máxima 89%

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco ao longo de todo o dia.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Dez 2009 às 01:23)

Boa noite 

Ao chegar há pouco, reparei que o céu entretanto passou de muito nublado a praticamente limpo, mas mais frio.
O vento sopra fraco de W/NW.

*Extremos de 04-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 14.7ºC / 92% HR

*mínimos:* 10.5ºC / 72% HR

Valores actuais: *10.3ºC* / *92% HR*


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Dez 2009 às 01:54)

Despeço-me com os valores ligeiramente alterados:

*10.1ºC* / *93% HR* ..., _e até logo!_


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2009 às 09:08)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 7.4ºC.
Por agora estão 10.9ºC e o céu está nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Dez 2009 às 09:59)

Por aqui vai ocorrendo ocasionalmente um ou outro aguaceiro fraco... o vento e fraco e estão 15,5 ºC

Espero que haja surpresas nas proximas 48 horas...


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Dez 2009 às 11:09)

*Olá bom dia* 

Céu cinzento, com um tom mais escuro a Norte; superfícies molhadas mas de momento não chove.
Por enquanto tudo calmo com o vento a deslocar-se de SW com intensidade fraca.
Até que esta nebulosidade surgisse, a mínima da madrugada  atingiu  os *9.9ºC*.

Valores actuais: *15.1ºC* / *92% HR*.


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2009 às 11:17)

Aqui, céu encoberto, vento fraco de Sudoeste e alguns chuviscos.
0,6mm acumulados.

Temperatura nos 14,4ºC e humidade relativa nos 93%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2009 às 11:33)

Olha que giro por aqui está a chuviscar, T.Actual: 15.1ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Dez 2009 às 12:15)

O sol por vezes espreita por entre as nuvens mas o cinza escuro permanece a Norte e agora também a SE. 
Até ao momento sem chuva e vento fraco de SW.

Valores actuais: *15.5ºC* / *90% HR*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2009 às 12:17)

Chuvisca e o vento sopra fraco.

Manhã amena.


----------



## Lousano (5 Dez 2009 às 13:00)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado, com o sol hoje finalmente a irradiar, o vento cada vez mais forte e 16,4º.


----------



## DRC (5 Dez 2009 às 13:07)

Manhã de períodos de chuva fraca.
Temperatura actual nos 15,4ºC
Pressão em 1021,2 hPa
Humidade nos 86%
Vento a 5,7 km/hora de ENE


----------



## under (5 Dez 2009 às 14:06)

Aqui por Coimbra estao 15,2 ºC e a pressao começa a cair a pique indo ja nos 1018 hPa.... bad weather is coming!


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2009 às 14:11)

Boa tarde!
Dia de chuviscos por Lisboa, onde pelo menos deu para molhar e manter molhada a estrada...
Por aqui, também chuviscou, mas nada registei.
Por enquanto, céu nublado, vento fraco, 17.9ºC, 71%HR, 1019hpa.
Mínima de 12.1ºC.

Extremos de ontem:

13.1ºC
16.4ºC.


----------



## meteo (5 Dez 2009 às 14:17)

Por aqui não chove,mas o céu está muito nublado. Mais uma vez estamos ali na fronteira entre os que apanham com tudo( Norte ) e os que não apanham nada ( Sul ) e portanto vamos ter uns dias com alguma chuva. Espero que de para 10 milimetros amanhã e mais 10 Segunda 

Edit: Ás 14 e 59 em Oeiras, 17,4 ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Dez 2009 às 16:00)

*boa tarde* 

_(work)_

Ao início da tarde tudo apontava para que pelo menos alguns chuviscos surgissem, pela face intimidatória de algumas nuvens, mas apenas o pude observar a caminho do meu local de serviço. Contudo, sem continuidade até agora!

Mais e maiores espaços livres entre as nuvens, vento fraco a moderado de SW.

A temperatura ronda os *16ºC*.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Dez 2009 às 17:13)

O céu voltou a encobrir...
A temperatura vai em 16,5ºC
O vento voltou a aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2009 às 17:38)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui só chuviscou durante o fim da manhã não tendo acumulado nada, por agora o céu está nublado e estão 15.2ºC.A Máxima de hoje foi de 16.5ºC e a Minima foi 7.4ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Dez 2009 às 17:47)

Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas sem chuva e vento moderado de SW; enfim, nada de novo!

Registo por aqui *15ºC*. _(work)_


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2009 às 22:11)

Por aqui, que eu tenha dado conta, nem mais um pingo caiu...
Sigo assim com 15.8ºC, 80%HR, 1018hpa, vento moderado, céu muito nublado.

Extremos do dia:

12.1ºC
18.2ºC.


----------



## Lousano (5 Dez 2009 às 23:09)

Por o vento é que manda, sendo em média de 35 km/h, com rajada máxima de 57,4 km/h.

Neste momento 14,8º.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 11.7ºC

Máx - 16.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 50 km/h

Humidade mínima de 83% e máxima 97%

Precipitação - 0.6 mm rain rate máximo - 0.2 mm/hr

Chuviscos ao longo de todo o dia...vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Dez 2009 às 00:54)

Olá 

Por enquanto uma noite calma, amplitude fraca e céu parcialmente nublado mas sem chuva.
O vento geralmente fraco de SW por vezes altera para moderado.

*Extremos de 05-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 16.2ºC / 94% HR

*mínimos:*  9.9ºC / 84% HR

Valores actuais: *15.1ºC* / *87% HR*


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2009 às 00:57)

Em Odivelas os chuviscos da manhã e inicio da tarde renderam 0,8mm.

Agora muitas nuvens, vento moderado de SO e 14,6ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 84%,


----------



## Madragoa (6 Dez 2009 às 08:21)

Bom dia

Temperatura actual de 16,8c
A pressão atmosférica está nos 1016mb
O vento sopra fraco a moderado.na ordem dos 15km/h de média,de Sul.
Céu encoberto.
O quanto a...ontem 0.2mm,e hoje 0.0mm.um diluvio.

Isto por Lisboa

Vamos ver se pelo menos dá para lavar a rua.


Cumprimentos...


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2009 às 09:45)

Boas...
Neste momento estão 16.9º e 81% de Humidade....
O vento é moderado, com rajadas fortes nos 45km.
Tenho nuvens do tipo Nimbostratus...
Nada de chuva


----------



## Zapiao (6 Dez 2009 às 10:07)

Bom dia agora d manha, por aqui o vento sopra fraco por vezes a moderado, a chuva é daquela "molha tolos" e a pressao vai nos 1017 com 14.5C a acompanhar.
Edit: + salpicos.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Dez 2009 às 10:57)

Actualmente 14,7ºC e chuva. 15,2mm acumulados.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2009 às 11:05)

Bom Dia

Por aqui o céu está nublado, o vento sopra fraco de SW e estão 16.7ºC.
A Minima de hoje foi de 12.8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2009 às 11:57)

Eu nao vejo nada no radar que vá atingir Setubal para que o IM preve-se chuva forte para a tarde aqui


----------



## ALV72 (6 Dez 2009 às 12:32)

Por aqui temos períodos de chuva moderada. As terras estão completamente encharcadas.

Joao


----------



## trepkos (6 Dez 2009 às 12:33)

andres disse:


> Eu nao vejo nada no radar que vá atingir Setubal para que o IM preve-se chuva forte para a tarde aqui



É assim o tempo... Mas era pior que não fosse previsto e chovesse torrencial, assim as pessoas preparam-se ( ou deviam ).


----------



## Madragoa (6 Dez 2009 às 13:05)

Boa tarde ... e nada de novo ...a não ser o vento que tem vindo a aumentar de velocidade,sopra a uma média entre os 20 e os 25 km7h,de Sul.
Por vezes morrinha,mas muito fraco...ainda não deu para acumular nada.
A temperatura actual é de 18.2c.
Humidade nos 76%
A pressão nos 1016mb.
,hoje 0.0mm

A chuva este fim de semana,não quer nada com o pessoal do Centro Sul .

E sigo por Lisboa.
Cumprimentos...


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2009 às 13:38)

Boa tarde!

Aqui o chuvisco começou há alguns minutos.
Vou com 0,2mm acumulados.

O vento sopra moderado de sul.


----------



## meteo (6 Dez 2009 às 14:12)

Hoje estou entre Santa Cruz e a Lourinhã.
Vai por vezes chovendo de forma fraca/moderada,para depois estar longos minutos sem chover.Céu muito nublado,e uma temperatura bem alta.O carro marcava 18 graus ao meio-dia.
De manhã cedo foi quando choveu mais,e ouvi um trovão 
O vento tem sido sempre moderado/forte com rajadas.Eu a pensar que aqui já apanhasse chuva forte e constante,mas deve ser mais para Norte.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2009 às 14:28)

O chuvisco aumentou de intensidade.
Chuva fraca e intensa neste momento.
E puxada a vento de sul.
2,0mm.
15,1ºC


----------



## cactus (6 Dez 2009 às 14:29)

Boas já chuviscou bem, agora vento moderado a forte


----------



## N_Fig (6 Dez 2009 às 15:01)

AnDré disse:


> O chuvisco aumentou de intensidade.
> Chuva fraca e intensa neste momento.
> E puxada a vento de sul.
> 2,0mm.
> 15,1ºC



Chuva fraca e intensa? Não perebi...


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2009 às 15:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Chuva fraca e intensa? Não perebi...



Muita chuva mas fraca
Aqui tambem


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Dez 2009 às 15:17)

boa tarde 

A avaliar pela precipitação, o marasmo domina! Só chuviscos a enganar a gravidade...!  Já o vento de W/SW têm-se apresentado com intensidade moderada mas nada de extraordinário.

A amplitude térmica, essa faz lembrar as marés mortas!
A tempertura mínima da madrugada não desceu além dos *15.0ºC*.

Por aqui (work) a temperatura, igual a tantas outras, anda pelos *16ºC*.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Dez 2009 às 15:21)

andres disse:


> Muita chuva mas fraca
> Aqui tambem



Ah, chuva fraca mas persistente. Aqui é que não chove.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Dez 2009 às 15:49)

Boa tarde!
Dia cinzento mas de pouca chuva, pelo menos até agora...
Tem chuviscado, está a estrada molhada, mas pouco mais...
Até ver, ainda não registei 1mm que fosse...
Sigo com 17.4ºC, 80%HR, 1017hpa, vento moderado de NW.
Mínima alta, de 17.3ºC, às... 15h27!


----------



## Lousano (6 Dez 2009 às 17:45)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui a chuva moderada começou a meio da manhã, parando a início da tarde, deixando acumulado 8,1mm.

Neste momento vento forte, cerca de 20 km/h, começou a chover fraco e uns quentes 16,1º que prometem boa chuvada.


----------



## ALV72 (6 Dez 2009 às 17:49)

Aqui por Poiares neste momento chove forte !!

Joao


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2009 às 17:52)

Por aqui neste momento estão 16.2ºC, o vento sopra moderado de SW e o céu está muito nublado, em relação á chuva bem, o que vos digo é que de vez enquando lembra-se de cair uns pinginhos que quase não se sentem.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Dez 2009 às 17:58)

A nível de precipitação, este dia está a ser miserável... Como o Chasing Thunder diz, cai um pingo aqui de vez em quando, e até as estradas já estão secas...
Já nem tenho grandes expectativas para a noite/madrugada... Se estrear o penico já não é mau...
Sigo então com 17.2ºC, 82%HR, 1017hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2009 às 18:04)

Até que enfim já chove por aqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2009 às 18:06)

Oh pena foi pouco tempo, mas já deu para molhar a estrada.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2009 às 18:10)

N_Fig disse:


> Chuva fraca e intensa? Não perebi...





N_Fig disse:


> Ah, chuva fraca mas persistente. Aqui é que não chove.



A chuva fraca é normalmente associada a chuva com baixo grau de volumetria: Morrinha, borrifo, etc.
Tanto a morrinha como o borrifo podem ser intensos. Chove bastante, mas é morrinha, por exemplo. 
Já chuva persistente, é chuva continua, que dura ao longo do tempo, independentemente da sua intensidade.


Aqui, a chuva fraca foi intensa mas não foi persistente, visto ter durado um curto período de tempo.

Vou com 5,2mm acumulados.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2009 às 18:40)

Por aqui até agora..............2.4 mm UAU

O GFS previa cerca de 20 mm  neste momento não chove e estou com 16.1ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2009 às 18:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui até agora..............2.4 mm UAU
> 
> O GFS previa cerca de 20 mm  neste momento não chove e estou com 16.1ºC, vento fraco.



Pior estou eu...com 0,2mm....Que chatice
Espero a partir das 19:00 que a chuva venha


----------



## DRC (6 Dez 2009 às 18:53)

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria caíu apenas 1 milimetro.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Dez 2009 às 19:04)

37,1mm acumulados, 15ºC e chuva fraca (mas persistente) neste momento.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Dez 2009 às 19:20)

AnDré disse:


> Tanto a morrinha como o borrifo podem ser intensos. Chove bastante, mas é morrinha, por exemplo.
> Já chuva persistente, é chuva continua, que dura ao longo do tempo, independentemente da sua intensidade.



Ai a língua portuguesa que tão complicada parece...! 
Parece ou é? Prefiro dizer que é bastante completa! Tão completa que tendemos a ir por atalhos e por vezes saltamos por cima de pontos importantes que já lá se encontram para dar o correcto sentido face ao contexto e depois perdemo-nos!   (passo o off-topic).

Bom, por aqui _(work)_, segundo uma expressão popular utilizada no pt-br é um "chove-não molha"; mais "não molha" porque o seu "volume" tem sido tão fraco que apenas humedece as superfícies.

A temperatura mantém-se inalterada desde há várias horas nos *16ºC*.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2009 às 19:29)

joseoliveira disse:


> Ai a língua portuguesa que tão complicada parece...!
> Parece ou é? Prefiro dizer que é bastante completa! Tão completa que tendemos a ir por atalhos e por vezes saltamos por cima de pontos importantes que já lá se encontram para dar o correcto sentido face ao contexto e depois perdemo-nos!   (passo o off-topic).
> 
> Bom, por aqui _(work)_, segundo uma expressão popular utilizada no pt-br é um "chove-não molha"; mais "não molha" porque o seu "volume" tem sido tão fraco que apenas humedece as superfícies.
> ...



Apenas em estilo de brincadeira ... ainda não tinha visto o André fazer um atropelo tão grande á nossa língua


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2009 às 20:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Apenas em estilo de brincadeira ... ainda não tinha visto o André fazer um atropelo tão grande á nossa língua



Que atropelo? 

Voltou a chuva fraca.
5,7mm acumulados e 15,5ºC.
Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Dez 2009 às 20:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Apenas em estilo de brincadeira ... ainda não tinha visto o André fazer um atropelo tão grande á nossa língua



Acho que bem pelo contrário!

Não vejo onde possa estar o erro propriamente dito...

Pode referir-se a chuva intensa dando a entender que a precipitação apresenta maior densidade relativamente ao volume por mm3.
Não lendo à velocidade de rajada, pelo menos foi isso que entendi...

Tratando-se do resultado por via da condensação e não propriamente um corpo de água já existente, intenso pode significar concentrado e nem sempre significa forte ou com maior quantidade no seu volume. 

Ainda *16ºC* e esporádicos chuviscos.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2009 às 20:24)

Agora sim chove em condições 4.0 mm  vento forte de sul.


----------



## Lousano (6 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Agora sim chove em condições 4.0 mm  vento forte de sul.



Até vocês aí em baixo deverão ter mais sorte do que eu.



Amanhã veremos como será.


----------



## Teles (6 Dez 2009 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui um dia nem foi mau de todo , precipitação acumulada até ao momento 11mm , temperatura actual de 14,5 e continua a chover


----------



## Madragoa (6 Dez 2009 às 20:38)

Boa noite.

Finalmente 2.0mm de 
Chove fraco tocada a vento.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado na ordem dos 25km/h,de Sul.

Sigo por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Dez 2009 às 20:39)

Olá

Sigo com 15.3ºC e chove agora com intensidade
Pressão a 1016.8 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2009 às 20:43)

Mais um dia ameno e de chuva fraca.

Vento geralmente fraco a moderado de Oeste e chuvisca.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Dez 2009 às 21:07)

Desde há sensivelmente meia hora que chuvisca de forma mais concentrada e que aparenta alguma continuidade.
O vento ainda de SW sopra moderado e por vezes forte.

A tempertura desceu muito pouco, agora nos *15ºC*. (work)


----------



## thunderboy (6 Dez 2009 às 21:19)

Boas noites.
Por aqui a chuva cai moderada com 14.7ºC.
Nesta fim de tarde estive na Nazaré. Lá, as condições eram de vento forte e apenas de uns chuviscos até cerca das 19h. No caminho de volta a chuva moderada/forte já marcou presença especialmente na descida da serra.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2009 às 21:38)

Neste momento 16,1º e 94% de Humidade...
Chove com força neste momento com rajadas fortes...
Chuva nos 1,4mm e vento nos 30km


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2009 às 21:55)

Penso que seja de esperar um agravamento para as próximas horas, vendo as imagens de satélite. 

A parte activa vem a caminho...


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Dez 2009 às 21:57)

Boas

Por aquí chove bastante intensamente!
Sigo com 15.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2009 às 21:57)

Chuva moderada a forte neste momento.


----------



## rbsmr (6 Dez 2009 às 22:08)

Chove intensamente aqui em Sacavém!
Pressão 1012 hpa
temp: 15ºC


----------



## Z13 (6 Dez 2009 às 22:17)

Estive até agora a ver como chove aí em Lisboa, em directo na rtp... altamente!!!


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Dez 2009 às 22:20)

Z13 disse:


> Estive até agora a ver como chove aí em Lisboa, em directo na rtp... altamente!!!



É verdade Z13... havia vezes que até fazia fumo...

E notou-se bem ao final o estado do relvado, todo empapado!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2009 às 22:22)

Por aqui UAAAAAAUUUU 1,5mm até agora, é muita fruta.


----------



## DRC (6 Dez 2009 às 22:28)

10 minutos de chuva torrencial!
Muita água e lama na minha rua.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2009 às 22:32)

Por aqui chove mais vento que chuva. 

4,2 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas.


----------



## Z13 (6 Dez 2009 às 22:36)

z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2009 às 22:42)

Z13 disse:


>



Muita acumulação é coisa que não tem havido nem houve pela Grande Lisboa. 

As expectativas estão demasiado elevadas para esta região. Onde chove bem é no Litoral Norte. 

Em mais parte alguma se igualam esses valores.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Dez 2009 às 22:53)

Lightning disse:


> Por aqui chove mais vento que chuva.
> 
> 4,2 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas.



Chuva tocada de sul para mim é uma treta... Os meus valores serão os do Lightning...
Assim, 4mm... 
De momento, vai chovendo com intensidade fraca.
Sigo com 16.8ºC, 95%HR, 1017hpa.
Vento moderado.

Extremos do dia:

16.7ºC
18.8ºC.
4mm.


----------



## DRC (6 Dez 2009 às 22:55)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Muita acumulação é coisa que não tem havido nem houve pela Grande Lisboa.
> 
> As expectativas estão demasiado elevadas para esta região. Onde chove bem é no Litoral Norte.
> 
> Em mais parte alguma se igualam esses valores.



Bem, há alguns momentos atrás choveu muito forte durante dez minutos (apesar de já ter havido vezes em que tem chovido bem mais e o não há nada disto), mas esta pequena "inundação" não teve como principal causa a chuva mas sim o acumulado de folhagens (normal nesta altura do ano) junto das sargetas o que deverá ter provocado um entupimento das mesmas, algo que já está resolvido.

Neste momento o vento acalmou e chove moderado.

Na imagem, o momento em que choveu forte aqui:


----------



## N_Fig (6 Dez 2009 às 23:04)

43,7mm acumulados hoje.
Actualmente chuva fraca a moderada, 14,1ºC, vento fraco e humidade a 80%.
Tou noutro mundo...


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2009 às 23:06)

Aqui entre as 21h30 e as 22h a chuva foi abundante e tocada a vento!
Era água por todo o lado.
Vou com 17,6mm.


Vai chuviscando com vento moderado.
A base das nuvens anda à volta dos 200-250m, pois já não vejo a parte alta das serras.


----------



## Lousano (6 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

Não chove desde as 20H00, com precipitação acumulade de 9,6mm.

O vento aumentou um pouco estando agora com média de 40 km/h.

Rajada máxima 66,9 km/h.


----------



## cactus (6 Dez 2009 às 23:35)

Boas , continua chuva fraca ( já dura há varias horas ), vento é k é nada fraco...


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

Olá de novo 

Ao regressar a casa, a chuva intensificou-se, mas tal como sucedeu ao longo do dia, esses períodos de maior intensidade não são persistentes; agora decorre um desses exemplos.
O vento mantém a sua trajectória apresentando-se fraco a moderado.

*Extremos de 06-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 16.7ºC / 90% HR

*mínimos:*  15.0ºC / 85% HR

Valores actuais: *16.7ºC* / *89% HR*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2009 às 00:26)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 15.6ºC

Máx - 16.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 60 km/h

Humidade mínima de 84% e máxima 98%

Precipitação - 8.6 mm e rain rate máximo de 28.4 mm/hr

Céu muito nublado e aguaceiros pra tarde, vento fraco ao longo de todo o dia.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Dez 2009 às 01:15)

A noite está mais calma, com vento fraco e mais um aguaceiro igual aos anteriores. 

Quase inalterados: *16.3ºC* / *88% HR*.


----------



## cactus (7 Dez 2009 às 01:47)

Continua o vento moderado , por vezes forte, e tb a chuva miudinha..


----------



## vitamos (7 Dez 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia!

Após um Domingo de muita precipitação o dia acordou cinzento mas sem chuva. O vento sopra fraco. Há pouco 12ºC.


----------



## kikofra (7 Dez 2009 às 09:29)

Falhanço incrivel do freemeteo/gfs para leiria, choveu cerca de 1/4 do previsto.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Dez 2009 às 09:51)

kikofra disse:


> Falhanço incrivel do freemeteo/gfs para leiria, choveu cerca de 1/4 do previsto.



Creio que seja muito duro falar em falhanço incrível. 

Tem de se compreender que é impossível um modelo acertar a 100% para todo o lado, há diversos factores que tornam a previsão do tempo tão complexa que nem passa pela cabeça da maior parte das pessoas. Se falhou aí em Leiria, acertou em muitas outras zonas, como no norte e, até se pode dizer, aqui nos arredores de Lisboa, pelo menos. E segundo o radar, o comportamento da frente foi bastante semelhante ao previsto. Pode ter chovido 1/4 em Leira, mas se calhar a 20 km daí choveu bem mais, são particularidades dentro da previsão muito difíceis de prever.

Pela Amadora, começou a chover ontem pelas 14 horas, parou pelas 15.30 h, mantendo-se o céu encoberto com períodos de chuviscos até cerca das 20 h. A partir daí, chuva moderada durante bastante tempo, com o nevoeiro a aparecer a determinada altura.


----------



## PDias (7 Dez 2009 às 10:16)

Bom dia,

por aqui nada de especial se passou, apenas uns chuviscos que por vezes ficavam um bocadinho mais fortes.
Sábado - 0,3mm e rajada máxima de 24,5 km/h.
Domingo - 14,4mm e rajada máxima de 31,7 km/h.
A temperatura continua muito agradável para a época.

Boa semana para todos!


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Dez 2009 às 12:21)

Olá

Durante esta noite choveu, mas muito menos intensa do que ontem à tarde/noite.
Hoje e até ao momento a mínima é de *14.1ºC*.
Agora sigo com 16.7ºC e céu nublado com abertas.
Pressão a 1019.2 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2009 às 13:10)

Aqui o falhanço dos modelos não foi assim tão notório.

Sábado: 0,8mm
Domingo: 17,9mm
Hoje: 2,0mm

Total: 20,7mm

Contra os 22mm previstos pelo GFS na run das 0h de Sábado.
Não foi mau de todo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2009 às 13:14)

Mais uma manhã amena de Dezembro, como muitas outras, para andar de manga curta.

Céu muito nublado, ocorreram alguns aguaceiros durante a noite. Vento fraco e cerca de 17,5 ºC no momento.

Este mês será preciso haver bastante frio para equilibrar as médias até ao final...


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2009 às 13:28)

Por aqui também foi um falhanço notório. 

De 22 mm acusados no GFS, apenas 9,4 caíram. Bah... 

18,4ºC por agora, uma temperatura bastante normal para este mês.


----------



## Lousano (7 Dez 2009 às 13:45)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma manhã de boas abertas, onde a temperatura chegou aos 17,5º, neste momento com mais nebulosidade e vento moderado de NW, a temperatura já desceu para os 15,3º.

Em resumo o evento do fim-de-semana por aqui foi fraco, contabilizando apenas 11,2mm de precipitação.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Dez 2009 às 16:04)

Lightning disse:


> Por aqui também foi um falhanço notório.
> 
> De 22 mm acusados no GFS, apenas 9,4 caíram. Bah...
> 
> 18,4ºC por agora, uma temperatura bastante normal para este mês.



Boa tarde!
Pois, muito fraco mesmo...
Por ora, céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco, 17.7ºC, 67%HR, 1019hpa.
Mínima de 15.3ºC.
Precipitação hoje: 4mm (dados do Lightning).


----------



## cactus (7 Dez 2009 às 19:15)

Boas ceu pouco nublado , algum sol, temp. amena , boring...


----------



## Madragoa (7 Dez 2009 às 19:20)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual de 13.1c.
Humidade nos 82%.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1020mb.
O vento sopra fraco de O/NO.
Quanto a ,hoje tenho 2.0mm acumulados.

O dia esteve no geral com céu muito nublado...(de tarde até vi algumas formaçoes bastante interessantes...), penso que durante o dia,não tenha chovido,...pelo menos na zona do aeroporto,(trabalho).
Entretanto para o fim de tarde,notou se um arrefecimento considerável.

E sigo por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Dez 2009 às 19:39)

Isto anda muito calminho, na ressaca da Melissa... Que aqui mal se deu por ela... Bom, sigo com 14.5ºC, 77%HR, 1021hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.
A máxima hoje foi de 19.2ºC... E sim, estamos em Dezembro...


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Dez 2009 às 19:54)

boa noite 

Principalmente ao início da tarde, notou-se que a temperatura parecia entrar em posição de escalada. Não confirmo nem desminto mas ao observar muito rapidamente os valores por essa hora, penso ter visto a temperatura do momento a atingir os *19ºC*. Mais logo saberei...

O cenário foi de Cumulus dos tipos fractus e congestus, boas abertas e vento geralmente fraco de W/NW.

Por aqui (work) o termómetro marca *13ºC* e céu sem nebulosidade visível.


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2009 às 20:15)

Boas

Já em Setúbal com uma temperatura actual de 12,4ºC...

A precipitação acumulada durante o fim de semana aqui foi de *17,9mm* não foi mau!! a rajada máxima foi de 51km/h ontem pelas 15:50


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Dez 2009 às 21:35)

A avaliar pelos cerca de *12ºC* e que facilmente se nota, a mínima certamente será mais acentuada resultando numa maior amplitude.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2009 às 21:44)

joseoliveira disse:


> A avaliar pelos cerca de *12ºC* e que facilmente se nota, a mínima certamente será mais acentuada resultando numa maior amplitude.



O IM continua a apostar nos 7 ºC para Lisboa, mas duvido com toda a certeza.

Todavia será uma noite mais fria e a temperatura no momento já é a mínima do dia. 

Veremos em quanto fica a mínima por aqui.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Dez 2009 às 21:49)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O IM continua a apostar nos 7 ºC para Lisboa, mas duvido com toda a certeza.
> 
> Todavia será uma noite mais fria e a temperatura no momento já é a mínima do dia.



Sim porque em casa, a mínima da última madrugada ficou-se pelos *13.9ºC*.

Acredito que por lá a diferença já seja considerável.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Dez 2009 às 22:15)

Boa Noite

Por aqui a percipitação acumulada durante a madrugada foi de 5.8mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Dez 2009 às 22:25)

Vou seguindo com a mínima do dia, 13.8ºC.
Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco, 79%HR.
A pressão atmosférica vai subindo lentamente, vou já com 1022hpa.

Extremos do dia:

13.8ºC (ainda a descer)
19.2ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Dez 2009 às 22:32)

Olá

Sigo com 12.1ºC


----------



## thunderboy (8 Dez 2009 às 00:14)

Boas noites
Por aqui a temperatura vai nos 7.1ºC e em queda relativamente acentuada.
Possivelmente 3ºC de mínima.
Há formação de nevoeiro bastante denso nas regiões mais próximas do rio Alviela, onde a temperatura deverá ser na ordem dos 4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2009 às 00:17)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 10.6ºC

Máx - 17.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 47 km/h

Humidade mínima de 71% e máxima 98%

Precipitação - 1.4 mm rain rate máximo - 0.8 mm/hr

Chuviscos ao longo da noite, céu pouco nublado o resto do dia, vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Dez 2009 às 00:18)

Olá 

Pelo que observo o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de N/NW.

*Extremos de 07-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 19.7ºC / 90% HR

*mínimos:* 9.9ºC / 62% HR

Valores actuais: *9.9ºC* (há poucos minutos *10.1ºC*) / *84% HR*


----------



## meteo (8 Dez 2009 às 01:35)

Hoje a máxima em Oeiras esteve muito perto dos 20ºC  Máxima bem quente.Agora temos uma madrugada normal de Dezembro por estes lados,com uma temperatura á volta dos 10 graus.


----------



## thunderboy (8 Dez 2009 às 02:27)

Continua a queda da temperatura indo agora nos 6.3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2009 às 03:40)

Aqui sigo com 9,5ºC, vento nulo e alguma nebulosidade a entrar de oeste.
Acho que a temperatura não deverá descer muito mais.

Ontem a temperatura variou entre os 10,4ºC e os 17,6ºC.
A precipitação acumulada foi: 2,0mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Dez 2009 às 11:53)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 15.1ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.
A Minima de hoje foi de 8.1ºC.


----------



## mocha (8 Dez 2009 às 12:31)

Boas  por aqui o ceu apresenta se com algumas nuvens, numa estaçao sigo com 13.8ºC a outra 14ºC


----------



## F_R (8 Dez 2009 às 12:58)

Bom dia.

Algumas nuvens e 13.3ºC
A mínima foi de 4.8ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2009 às 13:14)

Boas

Por esta parte de Setúbal a mínima foi de 7,8ºC...

Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado vento nulo e temperatura agradável de 16,9ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Dez 2009 às 13:29)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de *10.2ºC*
Agora sigo com 16.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2009 às 14:04)

Mínima na casa dos 9 ºC e agora céu muito nublado.

Vento fraco e sem sol, ao contrário do que ainda acontecia de manhã.

Um dia agradável.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2009 às 15:40)

O forte vento que se faz sentir em altitude permite um céu assim como este 





Estou com 16.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2009 às 16:43)

Boa foto Mário!

É assim que vejo também o céu.
E já caíram, há pouco, alguns pingos de chuva.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Dez 2009 às 16:49)

Boa tarde 

Pela manhã algumas abertas entre os Altocumulus perlucidus, agora mais do tipo ondulatus mas por aqui predominam os Cumulus pannus num tom cinza mais escuro.

A temperatura mínima da última madrugada atingiu os *8.8ºC*.
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de Sul.

Por aqui (work) a temperatura ronda os *15ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Dez 2009 às 18:03)

Bioa Noite

Por aqui estão 14.5ºC e o céu encontra-se nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.7ºC

T.Minima: 8.1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Dez 2009 às 20:36)

Boa noite!
Dia de céu nublado com abertas, mas em que a nebulosidade se foi acentuando com o passar do dia...
A máxima ficou-se pelos 16.1ºC, seguindo neste momento com 14.7ºC, 84%HR, 1025hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2009 às 20:38)

Boas

Sigo neste momento com 12.1ºC e vento nulo com um máximo hoje de 14km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2009 às 20:39)

Tarde de céu muito nublado por nuvens estratiformes e assim permanece.

Vento fraco e 15,0 ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Dez 2009 às 21:10)

Céu com muitas nuvens e algumas abertas. Até ao momento sem precipitação visível.
Vento fraco em deslocação de Sul.

Por aqui (work) estão cerca de *14ºC*.


----------



## Madragoa (8 Dez 2009 às 21:15)

Boa noite 

Temperatura actual de 13,1c.
Humidade nos 86%.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1024mb.
Vento muito fraco a nulo de Este.
Céu nublado.
Chuva 0.0mm,hoje.

Dia no geral de céu muito nublado,por nuvens altas principalmente.
As temperaturas durante o dia,foram amenas.
Sigo por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## cactus (8 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

Boas por aqui o ceu quase sempre muito nublado, e temperaturas amenas para a época...


----------



## cactus (8 Dez 2009 às 21:26)

cactus disse:


> Boas por aqui o ceu quase sempre muito nublado, e temperaturas amenas para a época...



 P.S pena nao ter o valores exactos da temperatura, visto que o meu termómetro ( made in lidl) esteja com o sensor do exterior "not ok "


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2009 às 21:31)

cactus disse:


> P.S pena nao ter o valores exactos da temperatura, visto que o meu termómetro ( made in lidl) esteja com o sensor do exterior "not ok "



Aqui no bairro do liceu o meu termómetro marca 11,6ºC e o céu a ficar muito nublado


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2009 às 21:41)

E pronto nuvens e a temperatura sempre a subir! depois de ter ido aos 11,5ºC já vai nos 12,1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Dez 2009 às 21:42)

Parece que se está a querer formar algum nevoeiro, enquanto o céu se mantém nublado com abertas.
Temperatura nos 14ºC, HR nos 89%.

Extremos do dia:

11.4ºC
16.1ºC.


----------



## F_R (8 Dez 2009 às 22:36)

Máxima de 16.4ºC

Agora 12.8ºC


----------



## cactus (8 Dez 2009 às 22:45)

miguel disse:


> Aqui no bairro do liceu o meu termómetro marca 11,6ºC e o céu a ficar muito nublado



Obg Miguel eu vou-me regulando por ti


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2009 às 22:51)

cactus disse:


> Obg Miguel eu vou-me regulando por ti



Lá para o fim do mês se tudo correr bem tenho a Davis a debitar já para a net...

Agora registo 11,6ºC


----------



## Lousano (8 Dez 2009 às 23:16)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu encoberto por nuvens altas e de vento fraco, com máxima de 16,4º e mínima de 6,1º.

Por agora mais uma (das muitas este Outono) noite agradável com 11,8º.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 10.0ºC

Máx - 16.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 19 km/h

Humidade mínima de 70% e máxima 95%

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2009 às 00:49)

Céu encoberto, vento nulo.
Temperatura estagnada nos 13,6ºC e 86% de humidade relativa.

No dia 8 de Dezembro, a temperatura variou entre os 9,1ºC e os 16,2ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Dez 2009 às 00:52)

*Boa noite* 

Céu nublado, ao que parece por Stratus nebulosus sensivelmente à cota dos 300m e sem precipitação.

O vento quase inexistente, ao que tudo indica desloca-se de NE.

*Extremos de 08-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 16.4ºC / 91% HR

*mínimos:* 8.8ºC / 67% HR

Valores actuais: *13.9ºC* / *86% HR*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2009 às 02:07)

Mínima interessante ontem, noite de céu limpo, na estação MeteoTomar, bem perto de Valdonas, monitorizada pelo nosso colega *lsalvador*.

Atingidos 2,3 ºC de valor mínimo. Estou curioso para ver a média das mínimas no mês mais frio.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2009 às 08:57)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 10.7ºC.
Por agora estão 12.4ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2009 às 08:59)

Bom dia.

Temperatura actual de 14,3ºC, numa manhã em que a temperatura pouco tem oscilado, assim como durante a noite.

Vai chovendo, em curtos periodos.

Humidade nos 94% e vento nulo.

Pressão a 1025 hPa.


----------



## F_R (9 Dez 2009 às 09:19)

Bom dia

Em Abrantes a minima foi de 11.2ºC

À chegada a Santarém estava a chover
Agora céu muito nublado mas não chove
Pelo IM estavam 12.5ºC às 8 horas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2009 às 09:21)

Por aqui neste momento já chove fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2009 às 09:35)

Bom dia!
Por aqui já choveu, cerca das 6 da manhã, tendo já acumulado 1mm.
Por ora, céu muito nublado, mas não chove...
Temperatura nos 14.1ºC, 95%HR, 1026hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (9 Dez 2009 às 09:41)

Volta a chuva fraca a Santarém


----------



## vitamos (9 Dez 2009 às 10:40)

Bom dia!


Manhã de céu pouco nublado com o sol a dar um ar de sua graça. Dia muito agradável, embora demasiado primaveril para a altura do ano.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2009 às 11:42)

Mas que grande surpresa hoje, choveu desde as 9:30h até ás 11:30h tendo acumulado uns surpreendentes 5.1mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2009 às 12:00)

E agora deixo aqui uma pergunta?
Por acaso os modelos previam esta chuva que caiu hoje.


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2009 às 12:17)

Aqui também choveu.
Um total de 4,4mm acumulados.

Agora mantém-se o nevoeiro.
13,6ºC e humidade no máximo (95%).


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2009 às 12:57)

Por aqui não mais choveu, que eu tivesse dado conta...
Sigo com 15.3ºC, 91%HR, com nevoeiro e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Dez 2009 às 13:16)

Olá boa tarde! 

Eram cerca de 06H30 quando ocorreu um aguaceiro com forte intensidade, mas de curta duração.

Stratus nebulosus pela manhã, o que ainda persistem, com visibilidade reduzida e praticamente nula aos cerca de 200m.
O vento praticamente imperceptível não apresenta direcção definida.
A temperatura mínima até agora ficou-se pelos *12.8ºC*.

Neste momento verificam-se *14.1ºC* / *92% HR*.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Dez 2009 às 13:42)

A temperatura míninma foi de 11,9ºC. Actualmente a temperatura é de 15,8ºC, céu limpo, humidade a 82% e o vento é fraco.


----------



## PDias (9 Dez 2009 às 13:52)

Boa tarde,

por aqui está um nevoeiro cerrado com uma visibilidade de para aí 30 a 40 mts.
Temperatura - 13,1ºC
Vento fraco - 6,1 Km/h
Pressão - 1025 mbar
Precipitação (hoje) - 0,9mm
100% humidade

Até logo!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2009 às 13:54)

Por aqui também está nevoeiro e choveu durante a noite tendo acumulado 2.8 mm.

Neste momento o nevoeiro mantém-se estou com 14.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## mocha (9 Dez 2009 às 14:23)

Boas por aqui amanheceu com alguma neblina, a pouco 15.1C


----------



## Lousano (9 Dez 2009 às 14:27)

Boa tarde.

Depois do nevoeiro matinal, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e uns incriveis 19,5º.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Dez 2009 às 14:31)

Não acredito que tenhamos hoje outro dia!
Mantém-se as condições de fraca visibilidade e sem vento perceptível.

Actuais: *14.5ºC* / *91% HR*


----------



## N_Fig (9 Dez 2009 às 16:40)

Actualmente o céu está pouco nublado e o vento é nulo.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Dez 2009 às 17:00)

Muita humidade, nevoeiro, neblina, brisa fraca/inexistente....

Acumulados 1,8 mm


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2009 às 17:18)

boas tardes
na encarnação sigo com 14.1º, nevoeiro e vento nulo.
desde 6f passada os extremos pouco se alteraram mantendo-se o extremo minimo de 9.3º (o valor mais baixo desde o passado mes de abril) embora o valor da Tmax tenha atingido 19.7º, presumo eu na passada 2f


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2009 às 17:28)

Mantém-se um nevoeiro bem carregado, a fazer lembrar mais britânicas paragens...
Sigo então com 15.1ºC, 96%HR, 1026hpa, vento fraco.
A máxima foi de 15.5ºC, num dia de baixíssima amplitude térmica, já que a mínima foi de 13.5ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Dez 2009 às 17:44)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 15,2ºC e o céu está muito nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.9ºC

T.Minima: 10.7ºC

Prec: 5,5mm


----------



## cactus (9 Dez 2009 às 18:04)

Boas por aqui tb choveu durante a madrugada e parte da manhã, daí em diante foi ceu muito nublado ( nuvens tipo nevoa) , e nem sinais de sol .Curioso foi a temperatura, que estava bastante amena....


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2009 às 19:01)

Boas

Aqui chuviscou de madrugada mas não registei nada o chão apenas se manteve molhado devido a muita humidade e neblina que persistiu todo o dia  e continua...a máxima foi de 18ºC bastante amena, agora estão 14,8ºC,  hoje deve ter sido o dia de menos vento em todo o ano pois registei apenas 5,8km/h


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2009 às 19:41)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, também um dia de céu encoberto e neblina/nevoeiro.

A temperatura máxima não passou dos 14ºC.

De momento, 13,8ºC. Humidade a 95% e pressão a 1026 hPa. Vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Dez 2009 às 20:19)

Boa noite 

Num raio de 100m a visibilidade é simplesmente nula...
O nevoeiro é tão denso que molha tudo o que lhe surge pelo caminho, uma morrinha que parece mais leve que o ar!  Precipitação ou não? Sinceramente não sei... 

A amplitude fraquíssima trouxe uma temperatura máxima que não foi além dos *14.6ºC*.

Neste momento: *13.9ºC* / *92% HR*.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Dez 2009 às 21:10)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:
Temperatura mínima: *12.8ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16.4ºC*

Agora sigo com 14.2ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2009 às 21:47)

Dia de nevoeiro de manhã à noite... não muito comum por aqui...
Amplitude térmica baixíssima, de apenas 2ºC (!).
Sigo com 14.8ºC, 100%HR, 1027hpa.

Extremos do dia:

13.5ºC
15.5ºC
Precipitação: 1mm.


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2009 às 21:51)

mr. phillip disse:


> Sigo com 14.8ºC, 100%HR, 1027hpa.
> 
> Extremos do dia:
> 
> ...



Por aqui mínima de 13,4 e máxima de 15,1. 1 mm também, registado por volta das 6 da manhã. 

Entre a meia noite de hoje e até agora: Humidade Relativa SEMPRE nos 98%. O gráfico da HR de hoje é uma linha recta no topo do mesmo. 

Não podes ter 100% de HR, mas sim 98% que é o máximo que a estação acusa (eu percebi o que quiseste dizer, estou-me a meter contigo ).


----------



## Madragoa (9 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

Boa Noite .

Temperatura actual de 14.6c.
A pressão atmosférica nos 1026mb.
Humidade nos 94%
O vento sopra muito fraco de N/NE.
Quanto a ,0.7mm acumulados no dia de hoje,caídos entre as 6h e 6h30m da manha.
Céu muito nublado.
Quanto a nevoeiro...aqui só uma ligeira neblina,entretanto nas zonas mais altas,(exemplo:aonde estive praticamente o dia todo,em trabalho pela zona do aeroporto),desde o meio da tarde que esteve nevoeiro cerrado .

E sigo por Lisboa

Cumprimentos...


----------



## under (9 Dez 2009 às 22:25)

Lightning disse:


> Por aqui mínima de 13,4 e máxima de 15,1. 1 mm também, registado por volta das 6 da manhã.
> 
> Entre a meia noite de hoje e até agora: Humidade Relativa SEMPRE nos 98%. O gráfico da HR de hoje é uma linha recta no topo do mesmo.
> 
> Não podes ter 100% de HR, mas sim 98% que é o máximo que a estação acusa (eu percebi o que quiseste dizer, estou-me a meter contigo ).



A minha estaçao com mais de 15 anos chega aos 100%


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Dez 2009 às 22:25)

Boas! Surpresa das surpresas, hoje caiu 1 mm nesta zona. A temperatura tem-se mantido estável, mas o dia ficou marcado pelo nevoeiro junto ao rio. Neste momento:

Temperatura:  	 14.4 °C  	
Humidade: 	94% 
Velocidade do vento: 	2.1km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	4.7
Pressão: 	1027.3hPa 	
Precipitação: 	1.0mm


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2009 às 22:54)

Despeço-me com 14,9ºC, estagnados.

Já não há nevoeiro, mas o céu mantém-se encoberto.

Humidade nos 94% e vento nulo.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

Sigo com 14.2ºC completamente estagnados.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Dez 2009 às 23:13)

Boas pessoal...
Aqui por santa marta sigo com 14,7ºc e 90%HR...
Registei 15,5ºc de max. e 12,9ºc de min.


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2009 às 23:45)

Aqui foi igualmente um dia marcado pelo nevoeiro cerrado, que só levantou agora ao inicio da noite. Ainda assim céu encoberto.
A estrada e a calçada mantém-se molhadas dada a humidade.

A precipitação acumulada durante a noite e inicio da manhã foi 4,4mm.

A temperatura pouco variou.
Máxima de 14,3ºC e mínima de 11,9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2009 às 00:16)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 12.8ºC

Máx - 14.4ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 18 km/h

Humidade mínima de 92% e máxima 100%

Precipitação - 2.8 mm rain rate máximo - 28.0 mm/hr

Nevoeiro todo o dia, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2009 às 00:54)

Tenho a esta hora uns amenos 14,1ºc e vento nulo, o céu continua encoberto


----------



## Lousano (10 Dez 2009 às 01:04)

Boa noite.

A máxima ontem foi de 20,4º  e a mínima de 9,3º.

Neste momento nevoeiro, vento fraco/nulo e 8,8º.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Dez 2009 às 05:21)

Lightning disse:


> Por aqui mínima de 13,4 e máxima de 15,1. 1 mm também, registado por volta das 6 da manhã.
> 
> Entre a meia noite de hoje e até agora: Humidade Relativa SEMPRE nos 98%. O gráfico da HR de hoje é uma linha recta no topo do mesmo.
> 
> Não podes ter 100% de HR, mas sim 98% que é o máximo que a estação acusa (eu percebi o que quiseste dizer, estou-me a meter contigo ).



Eu sei, mas no software utilizo a opção que faz com que aos 98%, a HR fique nos 100%...


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Dez 2009 às 05:50)

Bom dia  

Céu nublado com algumas abertas após muitas horas de nevoeiro bastante denso com vento fraco a nulo de NE.

*Extremos de 09-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 14.6ºC / 93% HR

*mínimos:* 12.8ºC / 86% HR

Valores actuais: *13.0ºC* / *93% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2009 às 07:22)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima e actual de *12,0ºC*.

Humidade a 93% e pressão a 1024 hPa. O céu encontra-se muito nublado e há nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos da Serra.

Vento nulo.


----------



## vitamos (10 Dez 2009 às 09:02)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado com 10ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Dez 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia 

A Minima foi de 9.4ºC.
Por agora estão 10.5ºC e está nevoeiro.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Dez 2009 às 09:22)

*Olá* 

Céu muito nublado por Altocumulus vindos de Este e Stratus fractus de N/NE.
Mais um dia semelhante ao de ontem? Talvez não tanto, mas…

Por aqui (work) a temperatura anda nos *12ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (10 Dez 2009 às 10:15)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 7,6º.

Neste momento nevoeiro, vento fraco de Oeste e 9,6º.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Dez 2009 às 12:51)

Estas condições de humidade e algum frio, em serviço com algumas idas ao exterior, altera completamente a ideia que se possa ter de bom ou mau tempo. Está de facto um dia desagradável... 

O vento aumentou de intensidade permanecendo de NE.

A temperatura desceu e anda agora nos *11ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Dez 2009 às 13:42)

Boa tarde!
O dia segue bonito, mas fresquinho (para os padrões da zona, claro está...).
Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NE, e apenas 13.3ºC.
Mínima ainda assim alta, de 13.1ºC.
De referir que a máxima do dia (14.7ºC), foi atingida à meia-noite!
Sigo então com 84%HR, 1023hpa.


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2009 às 14:06)

Por aqui está um ventinho de NE bem frescote.
10,7ºC de momento, que corresponde à mínima do dia.

O céu aqui ainda se mantém encoberto.


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Dez 2009 às 14:36)

Hoje de manhã saí para a escola e palavra de honra que não me recordo de estar tanto frio como quando saí, há 2 horas atrás. O vento até fazia aquela sensação de cortar, de tão frio que estava.

Neste momento sigo com:

Temperatura:  	 13.6 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 	10.9 °C 	
Humidade: 	84% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	8.5km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	18.7km/h 
Vento: 	NORDESTE 	
Pressão: 	1023.6hPa 	
Precipitação: 	0.5mm

Exacto, a temperatura era de 14.2ºC quando saí, e quando regressei era de 12.6 (Histórico).

E post 500!


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2009 às 14:49)

Dados actuais: Céu pouco nublado, vento moderado com rajadas e:

12,9ºC
93% HR
1023 mb
UV 0


----------



## N_Fig (10 Dez 2009 às 15:02)

A mínima foi de 8,1ºC. Actualmente 16,2ºC e céu pouco nublado. O vento é fraco.


----------



## Lousano (10 Dez 2009 às 15:09)

Mais um dia de calor, com poucas nuvens e 18,9º.


----------



## stormy (10 Dez 2009 às 15:30)

boas tardes
o ceu limpou na encarnação nos ultimos 5-10min, o vento segue fraco de leste/sudeste e a temperatura sobe rapido, neste momento 12.8º,  ha 5min 12.1º


----------



## iceworld (10 Dez 2009 às 15:57)

Poucas nuvens e 16º de temperatura.


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Dez 2009 às 16:08)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de *11.7ºC*
Agora sigo com 12.3ºC e com um vento gélido!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Dez 2009 às 17:25)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 10.9ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.6ºC

T.Minima: 9.4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (10 Dez 2009 às 17:46)

*Máxima de 15.8 °C (13:08) *

Agora sigo com 12,1ºC e vai ser uma noite fresquita.


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2009 às 17:48)

Dados actuais:

13,5ºC
1023 mb
92% HR

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fresco fraco a moderado com rajadas. 

Não acredito muito numa mínima baixa esta madrugada devido ao vento que se faz sentir. Só se o vento acalmar, aí sim vai ser vê-la descer a pique.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Dez 2009 às 18:55)

Para já, as mínimas do dia começaram já a ser batidas... Sigo com uns frescos 12.7ºC, num dia em que a máxima foi de 14.7ºC à meia noite, mas em que a máxima diurna terá rondado os 13.6ºC.
O vento ainda se vai fazendo sentir, mas não com muita intensidade...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2009 às 19:19)

Boa noite!

Dia fresco, mas com a temperatura máxima a chegar aos *16,1ºC*, durante a tarde. Pela hora do almoço houve uma queda abrupta da temperatura.

De momento sigo com 10,7ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Humidade nos 88% e pressão a 1022 hPa.

vento a 24,8 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## Madragoa (10 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual de 10.2c.
Humidade nos 77%.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1022mb.
O vento sopra na média dos 10km/h de N/NE,e bastante fresco.
Céu limpo,ou pouco nublado.

Nem é preciso dizer nada...,as 8 horas da noite 10.2c no Centro de Lisboa...hoje,e a madrugada de amanha vai ser fresquinho., imagino nos arredores....

E sigo por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...e boas minimas...


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2009 às 20:52)

Máxima de 13,7ºC.
E foi durante a madrugada.
Hoje sim, já se sentiu o frio de inverno.

Agora, céu limpo, vento fraco de NE e 9,4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

Valor máximo esta tarde de 13,3 ºC. *Não tenho dados da noite passada.

Mesmo assim, até cerca das 14h ainda estava na casa dos 11 ºC.

Agora 11,3 ºC completamente estagnados devido à nebulosidade e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## squidward (10 Dez 2009 às 21:07)

aqui começa a arrefecer, estão *9.2ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (10 Dez 2009 às 21:08)

Vai continuando a soprar uma brisa de NE (+- 4 km/h)

A temperatura continua a descer...agora *8,4ºC*


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Dez 2009 às 21:33)

Boa noite

Manhã fria e desagradável, tarde com algum sol e alguma amenidade! 

Com uma máxima timidamente a atingir os *13.2ºC* ! 

O frio a sério parece estar de volta com uma noite para já limpa e que se adivinha bem fresca.

Valores actuais: *9.7ºC* / *88% HR*


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Dez 2009 às 21:40)

Continua a descer a temperatura a um ritmo suave, mas constante...
Sigo com 10.9ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.
HR nos 89% e pressão nos 1022hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2009 às 22:07)

Ainda 11,0 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NE.

Pressão um pouco mais baixa que ontem, como era de esperar, e de momento nos 1023,1 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2009 às 22:10)

Temperatura nos 9,8ºC, _semi-estagnada_.

Humidade nos 89% e vento moderado de Este!


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Dez 2009 às 22:13)

Boa noite!

A temperatura mínima tem estado a ser batida, situando-se agora nos *9.4ºC* que é também a temperatura actual.
A máxima hoje não foi além dos *14.2ºC*
O dia foi frio, sendo que a sensação térmica dada pelo vento era bastante fria, até queimava os olhos.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Dez 2009 às 22:15)

Aqui há pouco 0,2 mm de precipitação....condensação no pluvio. 

Sigo com *7,7ºC*


----------



## Lousano (10 Dez 2009 às 22:51)

Finalmente um dia de verdadeira inversão térmica, com máxima de 19,1º e mínima e temperatura actual de 6,6º.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Dez 2009 às 23:27)

Boa Noite ,o Dia aqui esteve Fresco também Máxima foi de 13.3 ºC  .

Actualmente estão 8.8 ºC tendência a descer.
Windchill 6.4 ºC 

Boas Noites .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

Um dia agradável que findou com a mínima a ficar nos 10,4 ºC.

Este dia que agora começa terá assim uma mínima mais fresca.

Vento fraco ainda de NE e 87 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 9.4ºC

Máx - 13.9ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 40 km/h

Humidade mínima de 89% e máxima 98%

Precipitação - 0.2 mm rain rate máximo - 0.2 mm/hr

Nevoeiro até ao final da manhã, céu limpo o resto do dia e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2009 às 00:10)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *9,4ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *16,1ºC*

Vento Máximo: *32,4 km/h* de ENE (68º)

---

Actuais 9,2ºC a descer agora com alguma rapidez.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2009 às 00:41)

Boas ontem a mínima foi de 10,1ºC e a máxima de 15,2ºC...

Agora sigo com 7,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2009 às 02:20)

Ainda 9,7 ºC e brisa constante de NE/ENE.

Pressão em queda, nos 1020,9 hPa.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Dez 2009 às 02:28)

boas pessoal, por aqui sigo com 8,7ºc e 87%HR, fui agora passear a cadela e sopra um vento bem frio... Boa noite pra quem dorme..


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Dez 2009 às 07:41)

*olá bom dia...*

Manhã bem fria a cujo impacto não se fica indiferente quando se trabalha por estas horas! Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco de E/NE.

*Extremos de 10-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 13.2ºC / 93% HR

*mínimos:* 8.1ºC / 84% HR

Ao saír de casa (05H15) estavam cerca de *6ºC*.
Neste momento, por aqui verificam-se uns *7/8ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Dez 2009 às 08:00)

Por aqui, hoje deu mínima para este inverno *4,6ºC*

O frio tardou mas agora vai chegar em força.


----------



## vitamos (11 Dez 2009 às 09:05)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 9ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Dez 2009 às 09:18)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 5.0ºC.
Por agora estão 8.9ºC e está nevoeiro.


----------



## mocha (11 Dez 2009 às 10:13)

Bom dia a todos, vots de um excelente fim de semana
Ceu limpo e 11.1ºC por aqui


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2009 às 10:19)

bons dias
manhã fresca na encarnação com 8.0º, vento fraco de E e ceu limpo.
minima de 7.9º esta madrugada


----------



## PDias (11 Dez 2009 às 11:03)

Bom dia,

hoje a minima foi de 6,4ºC, a actual é de 11,4ºC com vento fraco de Este, a pressão encontra-se nos 1018 mbar, o céu está limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2009 às 11:06)

Hoje uma mínima normal para Dezembro.

Valor mínimo de 8,7 ºC e vento fraco grande parte da noite, aliado ao céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2009 às 11:11)

Bom dia.

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *7,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,7ºC, e humidade nos 83%.

Vento moderado de Este e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 12:17)

A mínima hoje foi de 3,8ºC, também próximo da média, penso eu. Actualmente 16,2ºC, céu limpo, vento moderado e humidade a 79%.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2009 às 12:43)

Neste momento, 13,2ºC e céu pouco nublado por Cirrus.

De notar também alguma névoa a Oeste.

Humidade nos 72% e pressão a 1016 hPa.

Vento a 16,2 km/h de E (90º).


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2009 às 14:37)

Boa tarde!
Finalmente uma mínima a condizer com o mês em que estamos!
8.8ºC foi o valor, e afinal o indicador de windchill da estação funciona... 
De momento sigo com 16.7ºC, 73%HR; 1015hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.
Um dia com uma amplitude térmica mais interessante e mais quente que ontem...

Extremos de ontem:

10.4ºC
14.7ºC.


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2009 às 14:39)

mr. phillip disse:


> 8.8ºC foi o valor, e afinal o indicador de windchill da estação funciona...



Aqui se o indicador de windchill funcionou foi durante a madrugada de certeza...  Pois quando acordei já não acusava nada.

A minha mínima foi de 9,3ºC, ligeiramente mais quente do que aí.


----------



## squidward (11 Dez 2009 às 15:16)

por aqui a mínima foi até aos *7.8ºC*


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2009 às 15:37)

boas tardes
na encarnação sigo com 17.1º, ceu limpo ( alguns cirrus spissatus dispersos) e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Dez 2009 às 15:53)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *7.1ºC* bastante fresquinho!
Por agora sigo com 15.0ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Pressão de 1015.5 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (11 Dez 2009 às 17:01)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 4,3º e máxima de 18,9º, que não foi superior devido a hoje ter existido vento moderado durante a tarde.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento moderado de SE e 16,6º.


----------



## lsalvador (11 Dez 2009 às 17:21)

Hoje já tive uma minima a ficar interessante :

19.4 ºC (14:51)  
*1.5* ºC (04:26)


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 17:45)

lsalvador disse:


> Hoje já tive uma minima a ficar interessante :
> 
> 19.4 ºC (14:51)
> *1.5* ºC (04:26)



Gostava de saber porque é que Tomar tem uma amplitude térmica tão garnde...


----------



## cactus (11 Dez 2009 às 18:15)

Boas aqui marcava 7ºC de minima á hora que saí ( 06H00 ) , mas parecia que muito menos , já que a sensaçao termica era bastante desagradavél .            P.S bastanta humidade no ar.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2009 às 18:39)

Boas

Aqui a mínima já foi bastante fria com *5,1ºC*

A máxima foi de *17,1ºC*

Agora sigo com 14,8ºC não me parece que vá ser tão fria esta noite como a ultima!


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2009 às 18:58)

A máxima hoje foi bem mais alta que ontem, tendo-se fixado nos 17.4ºC.
Tambem a temperatura está mais preguiçosa a descer... 15ºC, 85%HR, 1014hpa.


----------



## Madragoa (11 Dez 2009 às 19:14)

Boa noite,e desde já bom fim de semana...

Temperatura actual de 14.3c
Humidade nos 74%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1015mb.
Céu pouco nublado,e por nuvens altas.
Vento fraco de N/NO
A minima foi de 7.4c,por volta das 6h30m da manha

Por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2009 às 19:28)

Que estranho tinha 14,8ºc e agora tenho 16,0ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Dez 2009 às 19:35)

Boas

Sigo com 13.6ºC
Pressão a 1015.6 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Dez 2009 às 19:37)

Boa Noite

Por aqui estão 11.0ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.9ºC

T.Minima: 5.0ºC


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 19:49)

Extremos de hoje:
3,8ºC/18,1ºC.
Actualmente 14,2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2009 às 20:43)

Brisa de NNE/NE e 13,9 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2009 às 20:46)

Boa noite.

Hoje, temperatura máxima de *16,2ºC*, 0,1ºC superior à de ontem.

De momento sigo com 13,3ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Humidade a 88% e pressão a 1015 hPa. O vento sopra moderado de ENE (68º).


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Dez 2009 às 20:48)

Olá boa noite! 

Dia de sol relativamente ameno com céu praticamente limpo onde apenas em locais expostos à radiação directa se podiam verificar temperaturas agradáveis.
Pelo final da tarde, Cirrocumulus e Altocumulus do tipo stratiformis surgiram com uma aparente disposição indicadora de pouca estabilidade no ar, o que coincide com a previsão apresentada no display da minha estação com o ícone de tempo severo! Apesar de não atribuir muita atenção a estes avisos, é curioso que não falha muitas vezes...! 

A temperatura máxima não foi além dos *16.5ºC* com vento a predominar de Este fraco a moderado.

Neste momento o vento permanece fraco de E/NE e verificam-se *12.7ºC* / *86% HR*.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 21:29)

Actualmente 13,7ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e humidade a 81%.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2009 às 22:11)

Sigo com 12,5ºC e 90% de humidade.

Vento a 13,3 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Dez 2009 às 23:47)

Reporto agor a partir da Aroeira

Sigo com 11.4ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Dez 2009 às 00:15)

Claramente menos fresca a noite...
Sigo com 12.9ºC, 93%HR, 1015hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

8.8ºC
17.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2009 às 00:29)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento sigo com 11,6ºC e humidade nos 91%.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (12 Dez 2009 às 00:33)

De momento sigo com 11.4 ºC Hr 51 % .
Extremos de ontem
Temp Min 7.2 ºC
Temp Max 15.9 ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 00:34)

Sigo aqui com 12,6ºC e céu limpo! a mínima deve ir ser de 9ºC


----------



## Teles (12 Dez 2009 às 00:40)

Boas , por aqui a temperatura actual é de 9,9Cº mas como está vento aumenta a sensação de frio que parece estar aí uns 4 ou menos


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 00:41)

A temperatura actual é de 11,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 00:42)

Agora está a descer rápido e deu um salto para os 11,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2009 às 02:10)

Despeço-me com 11,6ºC, estagnados, e humidade também estagnada nos 91%.

Vento, _semi-estagnado_, moderado de ENE (68º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2009 às 02:53)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de ENE.

Agora 11,7 ºC e 88 % de humidade relativa.

Pressão ainda em queda, com um valor actual de 1015,4 hPa.


----------



## fsl (12 Dez 2009 às 09:49)

*Uma curiosidade: OEIRAS apresenta a TEMP Min mais alta do SW da Peninsula .na Rede Meteoclimatic, o que ocorre frequentemente.




*


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 10:12)

bom dia e bom fim-de-semana! 

A noite foi menos fria devido a um céu menos limpo.
Neste momento o cenário é de Cirrus fibratus e alguns Cirrocumulus floccus.
O vento apresenta-se fraco predominando de NE.

*Extremos de 11-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 16.5ºC / 94% HR

*mínimos:* 6.5ºC / 71% HR

Aqui (work) estão cerca de *10ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Dez 2009 às 10:23)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 10.9ºC, seguindo agora com neblina, vento fraco, 12.1ºC, 87%HR, 1013hpa.
Aguardo então serenamente o regresso do frio...


----------



## stormy (12 Dez 2009 às 11:15)

bons dias
na louriceira, em arruda dos vinhos, sigo com ceu pouco nublado por cirrus e cirroestratus, bastante "leves", 12.0º e vento fraco variavel.
desde 29/11 os extremos foram 6.4º/17.9º


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2009 às 11:22)

Bom dia!

Hoje, temperatura mínima alta, de *11,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,3ºC e céu muito nublado maioritariamente por Cirroestratus e Cirrocumulus.

Humidade nos 61% e pressão a 1013 hPa.

Vento fraco de ESE (112º).


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 12:07)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de *8,4ºC*

Agora algumas nuvens altas e médias a vir de SW o sol está tímido, o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura é de 14,0ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 12:45)

Cirroestratus e Cirrocumulus e alguns Cirrus fibratus mais a Este.

O vento continua fraco de N/NE.

Agora com cerca de *13ºC*.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 12:51)

O céu já está totalmente encoberto e a temperatura sobe rapidamente sigo com 16,2ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 12:58)

É interessante que quase num piscar de olhos, surgem no céu formações do tipo mamma e também ondulatus; no mínimo bem interessantes mas não muito evidenciados.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 13:32)

Mínima de 8,1ºC. Actualmente a temperatura é de 16ºC e o vento é fraco a moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2009 às 13:50)

A zona Oeste, que compreende a faixa - relativamente litoral - entre Torres Vedras e a Lourinhã costuma ser marcada por fracas amplitudes térmicas. No Verão é muito raro haver dias de calor com máximas iguais ou superiores a 30 ºC. Já no Inverno também é difícil haver grandes arrefecimentos.

Os meus dados actuais provam isso mesmo. Aqui, perto da Lourinhã, em A-dos-Cunhados, registo 17,4 ºC com o abrigo. E tem subido. Cheguei cá com 16,9 ºC. O carro marcava 17,0 ºC.

Corre uma brisa constante e bastante amena, nem parece Dezembro.

---

Em Moscavide, quando saí de casa, ainda estavam 13,3 ºC. A terra que é tão quente no Verão é agora mais fria do que a zona Oeste, de forma clara.


----------



## Lousano (12 Dez 2009 às 13:54)

Boa tarde.

Hoje um dia mais fresco, com temp. actual 15,1º.

Mínima de 5,1º.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Dez 2009 às 14:54)

Tarde amena e solarenga para estes lados.
Sigo com 15.1ºC, 80%HR, 1010hpa.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (12 Dez 2009 às 15:03)

boas tardes
na louriceira o ceu esta pouco nublado por altocumulus e cirrus, o vento sopra fraco de leste e a temperatura é de 15.0º
nas areas mais baixas/vales a temperatura esta muito mais elevada ( estou a 305mts)


----------



## stormy (12 Dez 2009 às 15:10)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A zona Oeste, que compreende a faixa - relativamente litoral - entre Torres Vedras e a Lourinhã costuma ser marcada por fracas amplitudes térmicas. No Verão é muito raro haver dias de calor com máximas iguais ou superiores a 30 ºC. Já no Inverno também é difícil haver grandes arrefecimentos.
> 
> Os meus dados actuais provam isso mesmo. Aqui, perto da Lourinhã, em A-dos-Cunhados, registo 17,4 ºC com o abrigo. E tem subido. Cheguei cá com 16,9 ºC. O carro marcava 17,0 ºC.
> 
> ...


sim porque as areas elevadas fazem barreira ao ar fresco que vem do interior, em lisboa e setubal isso nao acontece.
em algumas circunstancias como hoje da-se este tipo de acontecimentos.
mas tambem é de referir que nos vales a temperatura desce muito de noite...enquanto aqui na louriceira tenho uma maxima de 15 e uma minima esperada de uns 5-7º nos vales terás maximas de 20º e minimas de menos de 5º
perto do mar ( ericeira etc) o comportamento termico é similar ao daqui embora as temperaturas tendam a ser um pouco superiores, mas mesmo assim muito mais frias que o litoral a sul de sintra ( sintra-VRSA)


----------



## cactus (12 Dez 2009 às 15:29)

Boas aqui o sol brilha, mas há uma certa nevoa que o torna menos vigoroso, temperatura amena, nada condizente com a vaga de "frio " que se aproxima...


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 15:32)

Aqui o céu limpou um pouco e o sol espreita meio amarelo  a temperatura é de 16,5ºC o vento é nulo, pressão de 1010hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 16:49)

Boa tarde 

Céu quase limpo, apenas alguns Cirrus fibratus surgem no horizonte.
Vento fraco de NE.
A temperatura máxima atingiu os *16.3ºC*.

Valores actuais: *15.1ºC* / *74% HR*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2009 às 17:18)

Ainda em A-dos-Cunhados, com 14,5 ºC.

Mais uma tarde agradável, com descida rápida da temperatura de momento.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2009 às 18:39)

Nesta tarde de 12-12, registei uma temperatura máxima de 16,9ºC.

De momento sigo com 11,3ºC e céu muito nublado por Cirroestratus.

Humidade nos 87% e pressão a 1010 hPa.

---

_Há 2 anos atrás, um novo membro registava-se no fórum. Era o *Gilmet*._


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 19:00)

Algumas nuvens altas que em pouco contribuirão para impedir a existência de mais uma noite fria.

O vento permanece fraco de NE 

Ela continua a descer e neste momento registo *12.4ºC* com *81% HR*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Dez 2009 às 19:03)

Boa Noite

Por aqui estão 10.9ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2009 às 19:09)

De volta a Moscavide, máxima de 17,4 ºC.

Agora 13,9 ºC e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Dez 2009 às 19:22)

Está a ser lenta a descida de temperatura, em provável contraste com os próximos 2 ou 3 dias...
Sigo então com 13.5ºC, 88%HR, 1009hpa.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Dez 2009 às 19:23)

Extremos de hoje:

*18.3 °C (14:35)*
*7.2 °C (04:41)*

Agora sigo com 11,1ºC sem vento


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 19:39)

Aqui em Setúbal os extremos foram:

Mínima:*8,4ºC*

Máxima: *17,4ºC*

Rajada máxima 9,4km/h NE

Agora estão 12,7ºC e algumas nuvens altas


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 19:44)

A máxima de hoje foi de 17,4ºC. A mínima (8,2ºC) deverá ser ultrapassada, pois já estão 9,1ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 20:39)

Actualmente 7,8ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 79%.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Dez 2009 às 20:58)

A máxima foi de 15.4ºC e a mínima ainda está na calha para ser batida antes da meia noite... Pois por ora sigo com 12.5ºC, a arrefecer a um ritmo de 1ºC por hora...
De resto, tudo tranquilo, céu limpo, ou quase, e vento fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

Boas pessoal, por aqui sigo com 11,9ºc e 81%HR...
Esta noite tive uma minima de 10,6ºc..


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

A temperatura actual é de 7,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 21:29)

Aqui a temperatura é de 10,5ºC com céu limpo e vento nulo


----------



## stormy (12 Dez 2009 às 21:45)

boas noites
na louriceira acalmia total, ceu limpo e 10.5º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2009 às 21:49)

Como sempre, demora muito a arrefecer. 

Ainda com 13,2 ºC e céu pouco nublado, vento nulo.


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Dez 2009 às 21:59)

Boa noite!

A máxima hoje pela Aroeira foi de *16.8ºC*
Por agora sigo com 9.5ºC, igualando a mínima do dia até agora.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

Por Alfragide, céu muito nublado por núvens altas e temperatura nos 11ºC.

O vento sopra fraco. Há já bastante orvalho.


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Dez 2009 às 22:46)

Bato agora a mínima e seguindo com 9.0ºC.
A humidade está bastante elevada, é perceptível nos candeiros da rua.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

Sigo aqui com 9,4ºC


----------



## squidward (12 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

*T.Máx: 19.8ºC

T.Min:  8.7ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 23:59)

A temperatura tem vindo a subir e já se encontra nos 11,1ºC depois de ter tido 9,5ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 23:59)

boa noite 

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco em deslocação de NW
A sensação de frio não parece por enquanto muito evidente.

*Extremos de 12-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 16.3ºC / 92% HR

*mínimos:* 9.2ºC / 65% HR

Valores actuais: *10.7ºC* / *74% HR*


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Dez 2009 às 00:03)

Boas!

Extremos dia 12:

Temperatura mínima: *8.4ºC*

Temperatura máxima: *16.8ºC*

Agora sigo com 8.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

Extremos de antes de ontem:

Mín - 7.8ºC

Máx - 16.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 39 km/h

Humidade mínima de 77% e máxima 96%

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 10.6ºC

Máx - 16.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 34 km/h

Humidade mínima de 71% e máxima 92%

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2009 às 00:45)

Despeço-me com uns amenos 12.8ºC, pois a temperatura tem estado a subir, 89%HR, 1008hpa.

Extremos do dia:

10.9ºC
15.4ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Dez 2009 às 01:03)

Também fico por aqui e despeço-me com os valores: *10.2ºC* / *80% HR*


----------



## Lousano (13 Dez 2009 às 07:46)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e a temperatura ainda em fase descendente, com 3,3º.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Dez 2009 às 08:23)

Lousano disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> 3,3º.


  

Bom dia Domingo! 

Cirros e Cirrostratus do tipo fibratus observam-se neste início de manhã com sol, que se quer fria, pois claro...!

Ao saír de casa (sempre com pressa...), não verifiquei a mínima atingida, mas pelas 06H15 registavam-se *8ºC*, ainda com tendência a descer, mas não muito certamente.

Aqui (work) a temperatura ronda também os *8ºC*.


----------



## Madragoa (13 Dez 2009 às 09:04)

Bom dia.

Temperatura de 9.7c
Humidade nos 63%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1007mb
Vento sopra fraco de N/NE
O céu de momento apresenta se pouco nublado e por nuvens altas.
Madrugada fresca e bastante húmida.


Por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## HotSpot (13 Dez 2009 às 09:37)

Mínima hoje: 5.8 °C (08:05)

Durante o dia, começa a entrar o frio e a próxima noite, é noite fresquita com o regresso das geadas para estas bandas.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2009 às 09:56)

Bom dia!
Mínima redonda de 10ºC.
Sigo com 10.7ºC, 59%HR, 1007hpa.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.
Embora a mínima não tenha sido muito baixa, a temperatura está renitente em subir, são os preliminares...


----------



## fsl (13 Dez 2009 às 10:03)

Oeiras conjuntamente com Cais do Sodré, voltou a ter a TEMP Min mais alta da Rede Meteoclimatic ( SW da Peninsula)

http://meteoclimatic.com/maps/maplib/PTSUR_20091213_ltemp_v.jpg


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Dez 2009 às 10:06)

Pois, parece que a festa de bater os dentes está para iniciar! 

Desde do meu último registo ainda só subiu 1º, *9ºC*.

O céu agora mais nublado por Cirrocumulus stratiformis e vento geralmente fraco de SE.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2009 às 10:38)

Nota-se já a influência da massa de ar que nos vem atingir: Vento constante predominantemente do quadrante leste, frio e humidade muito baixa...
A HR está a descer a bom ritmo, estando já nos 57%.
10.9ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Dez 2009 às 11:23)

Olá

Aquí na Aroeira a mínima foi de *8.4ºC* até ao momento.
Agora sigo ainda com 10.5ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2009 às 11:30)

bons dias
sigo com 9.5º, apos minima de 6.3º ( o que revela o arrefecimento da atmosfera pois se fosse um dia de inversoes, apenas, telvez tivesse uns 8 de min), neste momento o vento sopra moderado de NE ( cerca de 15-20km.h) e o ceus esta praticamente limpo observando-se apenas alguns altocumulus/cirrocumulus a sul e leste.
é de referir a excelente visibilidade ( ve-se bem a serra de montejunto, a uns 50km, ou um pouco mais, daqui)


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2009 às 11:43)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de *8,0ºC* vai ser batida ainda hoje muito antes da meia noite...

Agora céu com algumas nuvens altas e 10,9ºc com vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

Apenas 11ºC e 57%HR... Isto promete...
A pressão continua em queda contínua desde ontem, apesar de não se prever chuva. 1007hpa é o valor...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Dez 2009 às 12:00)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 10.6ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.

A Minima foi de 6.2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Dez 2009 às 12:19)

Houve uma enorme estagnação da temperatura até cerca das 3h da manhã, mas a mínima acabou por ser de 9,3 ºC.

Agora, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e 11,8 ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de NNE.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2009 às 12:23)

Ontem a mínima foi de 6,5ºC. Hoje foi de 5,1ºC. Actualmente 11,9ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado e humidade a 76%.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2009 às 12:28)

Bom dia!

Aqui a mínima foi de 8,1ºC.

Agora ainda estou nos 10,5ºC. Humidade nos 52%.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2009 às 12:34)

Tenho a temperatura estagnada nos 11,1ºC


----------



## Madragoa (13 Dez 2009 às 12:36)

Sigo com 12,2c,esta fresquinho a esta hora... isto hoje,e a madrugada de amanha vai descer bem...
A pressão esta nos 1007mb.
O vento sopra fraco,mas constante na ordem dos 10km/h de média,de N/NO. 
Humidade nos 52%.

Por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Dez 2009 às 12:40)

Por aqui _(work)_ céu quase limpo, vento geralmente fraco e frio de N/NE. 

Subir está a ser uma tarefa árdua para a temperatura!

Neste momento ronda os *10/11ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2009 às 13:36)

Por aqui céu limpíssimo, estou com 11.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2009 às 13:46)

Antes de sair para mais um dia de trabalho, sigo então com 11.8ºC, 56%HR, 1005hpa, céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco a moderado de leste...
Mais logo quero ver como é que a temperatura segue e qual o windchill...


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2009 às 13:54)

O céu limpou já e estão 11,9ºC com vento fraco


----------



## cactus (13 Dez 2009 às 15:09)

miguel disse:


> O céu limpou já e estão 11,9ºC com vento fraco



Boas eu acho que vou ficar sem sol por algum tempo, tenho uma boa mancha nublosa a sul, a temperatura deverá cair um pouco..


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2009 às 15:20)

boas tardes
sigo com 10.4º e maxima ate agora de 10.6º, dentro do esperado, o ceu esta limpo e o vento fraco de NE
a lourceira a demosntrar o seu frescor de inverno


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2009 às 15:29)

cactus disse:


> Boas eu acho que vou ficar sem sol por algum tempo, tenho uma boa mancha nublosa a sul, a temperatura deverá cair um pouco..



As nuvens estão a vir de NW e de NW não vai vir mais nuvens vamos ter uma noite de céu limpo e muito fria quero ver se chego aos 2 ou 3 graus esta noite 

A máxima até ao momento foi de apenas 12,2ºC agora estão 12,1ºC e o vento está nulo agora se assim se mantiver o vento a temperatura vai cair facilmente aos 5ºC logo ao inicio da noite


----------



## HotSpot (13 Dez 2009 às 15:30)

*Máxima de 13,9ºC *(a mais baixa deste inverno, pelo menos até amanhã )

Agora é sempre a descer. Tenho algumas esperanças que na próxima noite, o termómetro possa vir a baixar dos 0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (13 Dez 2009 às 16:09)

A máxima foi de 12,5º e a mínima de 3,0º.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento de cerca 10 km/h de NE, 49% Hr, 1006,3 hPa e 10,5º


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Dez 2009 às 16:20)

E eis que neste momento tenho 12º
E a estação da moita começa a registar os 0,4mm de condensação do pluviómetro
Esta noite as temperaturas no Norte poderão chegar aos -3º, nesta zona aos 0, e em faro aos 5º


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Dez 2009 às 16:53)

Ainda está sol e na moita já só estão 10º


----------



## DRC (13 Dez 2009 às 17:04)

Penso que não será de excluir a possibilidade de geada nos locais mais abrigados dos arredores da capital.
Que vos parece?


----------



## under (13 Dez 2009 às 17:15)

Boas
Hoje aconteceu uma coisa muito estranha...eu trabalho em Mira e fiz noite,a temperatura chegou aos zero graus as 7 da manha a 800 metros do mar.No entanto quando sai as 8 horas e vinha pa Coimbra a temperatura foi aumentado ate chegar a cidade com 9 graus.O meu termometro de casa ke regista as minimas e maximas registou uma minima de 8.9ºC. Como é possivel estar ao pe do mar e ter estado zero graus e em Coimbra no interior nao ter descido dos 8 durante a noite?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Dez 2009 às 17:21)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui tembém se nota o frio a chegar, neste momento estão 10.0ºC e o céu está limpinho, a Máxima de hoje foi de 12.6ºC.


----------



## Madragoa (13 Dez 2009 às 17:22)

DRC disse:


> Penso que não será de excluir a possibilidade de geada nos locais mais abrigados dos arredores da capital.
> Que vos parece?



Penso que pode bem haver condições para isso...,mas é só a minha opinião,

E por aqui o sól já se foi...e a máxima não foi alem dos 13.c, começa a descida,actualmente 10.1c, a pressão atmosférica tanbem continua a  descer,embora lentamente... estando agora nos 1005mb.

Por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Dez 2009 às 17:45)

boa tarde 

Tarde de céu quase limpo com alguns Cirrocumulus floccus mas muito dispersos.
Neste momento o céu está limpo abrindo a porta a uma noite que se prevê bastante *fria*.

A máxima não ultrapassou os *13.7ºC*. A mínima da última madrugada atingiu os *7.7ºC*, veremos como será a próxima!

Com o vento a deslocar-se com intensidade fraca de Norte, os valores actuais estão já nos *10.5ºC* e em queda livre, mas só com *56% HR.*


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2009 às 17:45)

under disse:


> Boas
> Hoje aconteceu uma coisa muito estranha...eu trabalho em Mira e fiz noite,a temperatura chegou aos zero graus as 7 da manha a 800 metros do mar.No entanto quando sai as 8 horas e vinha pa Coimbra a temperatura foi aumentado ate chegar a cidade com 9 graus.O meu termometro de casa ke regista as minimas e maximas registou uma minima de 8.9ºC. Como é possivel estar ao pe do mar e ter estado zero graus e em Coimbra no interior nao ter descido dos 8 durante a noite?



Inversão térmica. Em tempo seco é o que acontece. O ano passado também tive com 0ºC em Mira e depois a temperatura foi aumentando e na Serra da Boa Viagem estavam 8ºC (isto por volta da meia-noite).


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2009 às 17:47)

A máxima foi de 13,2ºC. Actualmente a temperatura é de 10,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2009 às 17:55)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal: 

Mínima:*?* está a ser batida a todo o momento até as 00h

Máxima:*12,2ºC*

Rajada máxima: *31,3km/h*

Actualmente estão 9,6ºC e vento nulo o céu está limpo...


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2009 às 17:58)

boas noites
8.4º, na louriceira com vento nulo e ceu limpo


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2009 às 18:17)

despeço-me da louriceira com 7.9º


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2009 às 18:17)

Tá a descer bem e já vou com 8,9ºC o vento sopra fraco, o windchill mais baixo na ultima meia hora é de 6,6ºC(18:14)


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Dez 2009 às 18:23)

Os dois valores estão agora mais distantes, num espaço de pouco mais de meia hora verificou-se uma evolução relativamente rápida principalmente na HR, mas esta poderá estagnar ou até mesmo voltar a descer. Agora nos *63%*.

Já a temperatura está só nos *9.9ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2009 às 18:32)

Aqui já vou com 9.4ºC quase a atingir a mínima de 9.0ºC


----------



## HotSpot (13 Dez 2009 às 19:17)

Aqui *7,6ºC* e o vento parou


----------



## Madragoa (13 Dez 2009 às 19:43)

Por aqui sigo com 8.9c.

Desde Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

Boa noite!

Depois de uma máxima que não passou dos *13,4ºC*, eis que sigo com *7,8ºC*!

Humidade nos 78% e pressão a 1007 hPa.

Vento a soprar fraco.


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2009 às 20:20)

Por aqui 9,6ºC com temperatura a subir acentuadamente.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Dez 2009 às 20:24)

Olá

Sigo agora já na Amadora e com 8.5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Dez 2009 às 20:24)

E eis que as Penhas Douradas vão já com -3º
Aqui estão 9º e na moita 6º


----------



## Sanxito (13 Dez 2009 às 20:35)

Boas pessoal, por aqui sigo com 9,6ºc e 59%HR


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2009 às 20:37)

A temperatura saltou dos 8,6ºC para os actuais 10,5ºC.

E tudo o vento estragou... Isto vai ser uma farsa, como sempre.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

Lightning disse:


> A temperatura saltou dos 8,6ºC para os actuais 10,5ºC.
> 
> E tudo o vento estragou... Isto vai ser uma farsa, como sempre.



O frio ainda está a chegar à região centro, mais 2 ou 3 horas e chega mais a sul, calma 

Por aqui 9.1ºC.


----------



## squidward (13 Dez 2009 às 20:55)

já se nota o friozinho a chegar, estão neste momento *6.9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2009 às 20:57)

Temperatura actual de *6,9ºC*!

Humidade nos 78% e pressão a 1007 hPa.

Vento nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

Neste momento aqui estão 9º
Na moita estão 6º e aparentemente estão 4º


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2009 às 21:05)

A temperatura é de 6,2ºC e o vento é nulo.


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

boas noites
NA ENCARNAÇAO sigo com 9.5º( quase a maxima q tive na louriceira) ceu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
durante a viagem apanhei 3.0º em bucelas


----------



## Teles (13 Dez 2009 às 21:08)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de 2,8Cº


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2009 às 21:08)

Parece que agr sim o ar frio e seco está a chegar. Afirmo isto pois a HR está nos 46% e continua a descer cada vez mais.

A temperatura estagnou. Vento moderado e céu limpo.

Assim que o vento parar é vê-la a descer a pique. Espero eu.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Dez 2009 às 21:09)

Há uma hora estagnada nos 6 e picos ºC. Voltou o vento e a descida parou.

Mas o vento vai-se mais tarde ou mais cedo e depois cai a pique


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Dez 2009 às 21:17)

Mais um dia agradável, com máxima de 13,2 ºC.

Agora, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, actualmente 9,3 ºC.


----------



## F_R (13 Dez 2009 às 21:19)

Boas

Dia frio e de sol em Abrantes
estão 6.8ºC

A máxima foi de 13.2ºC
A mínima 5.7ºC não sei se não será batida até à meia noite


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

Sigo com 7.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2009 às 21:27)

7,5ºC aqui.
63% de humidade relativa
Vento nulo.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Dez 2009 às 21:30)

por aqui sigo com a temperatura quase na mesma e com a HR a descer bastante, 9,4ºc e 42%HR...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2009 às 21:35)

Finalmente uma noite _decente_ !

*6,4ºC* e 80%.

Talvez os 2ºC previstos para Lisboa sejam alcançados aqui.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Dez 2009 às 21:41)

Boas noites
Mais um fim de semana que fui à Nazaré.
Grande desilusão apanhei quando cheguei cá e me deparei com 7.6ºC e um instante depois a subir a pique para os 7.9ºC.
Algumas temperaturas pelo caminho.
Nazaré 20.30h:6ºC
Alcobaça 20.45h:5ºC 
Porto de Mós 21.00h:2ºC
Perto de Alvados 21.10h: -1ºC

e depois chego a casa e vejo isto...


----------



## Lousano (13 Dez 2009 às 21:42)

Neste momento 3,9º, mas nas últimas 3 horas só desceu 1 grau.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2009 às 21:47)

Aqui sigo com 7,7ºc e vento a aparecer algumas rajadas acima dos 20km/h perto dos 30km/h o windchill mínima é de 3,7ºC (21:40)


----------



## lsalvador (13 Dez 2009 às 21:50)

Em Tomar esta quase a bater o minima do dia de 1º, neste momento ja vai em 1,2º

Vai ser a primeira negativa da temporada, finalmente


----------



## DRC (13 Dez 2009 às 21:55)

Por aqui está frio, mas não tanto quanto esperava.

Temperatura actual: 8,4ºC
Humidade relativa: 59%

Que mínima acham que terei por aqui?


----------



## kikofra (13 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

4cº neste momento


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

DRC por aí deverás ter uns 2 a 4º..
Agora aqui estão 7º e na moita 5º...
Nas penhas douradas estão -4º


----------



## thunderboy (13 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

Curioso é a norte da serra d'aire mesmo junto ao mar as temperaturas serem inferiares do que a sul.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Dez 2009 às 22:03)

Por aqui neste momento estão 4.9ºC, já bateu a minima que era de 6.2ºC


----------



## thunderboy (13 Dez 2009 às 22:40)

Já vai em acentuada queda
5.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Dez 2009 às 22:43)

O *joseoliveira* relatava, desde Loures, 6,3 ºC e 74 % de humidade relativa, pelas 22:35h.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2009 às 22:48)

De momento, *5,8ºC* e humidade nos 77%.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2009 às 22:56)

O vento, que até então era nulo, começou agora a soprar de NE, fraco a moderado.
6,7ºC e 58% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Dez 2009 às 22:58)

Vai descendo e estão 8,2 ºC.

Mas ainda tem muito para descer. O vento sopra fraco por aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2009 às 22:58)

Por aqui 7.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2009 às 23:00)

Aqui 6,9ºC e vento fraco por vezes moderado até 30km/h e o windchill mínimo é de 2,8ºC (22:58)


----------



## fsl (13 Dez 2009 às 23:06)

Em Oeiras a TEMP já vai nos 7.6º.


----------



## DRC (13 Dez 2009 às 23:12)

Em Povoa de Santa Iria estão agora 7,6ºC e 54% de HR.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2009 às 23:35)

O vento continua e com isso a temperatura não desce e se desce é de forma muito lenta o factor mais relevante é o windchill em que acabou de fazer uma rajada de 31,3km/h e o chill foi de 2,6ºC com uma temperatura de 7,0ºC


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2009 às 23:45)

Por aqui continua a noite verdadeiramente escatológica.

Vento moderado com rajadas de quase 30 km/h, 9,6ºC e a subir, e 49% de HR.


----------



## kikofra (13 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

Por aqui ja vou perto de 1cº


----------



## thunderboy (13 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

kikofra disse:


> Por aqui ja vou perto de 1cº



Qual a velocidade do vento aí?


----------



## iceworld (13 Dez 2009 às 23:51)

Cerca de 6º e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Por aqui a temperatura está teimosa em descer e até subiu ligeiramente na última hora...
Sigo ainda com 9.4ºC, 49%HR, 1005hpa, céu limpo, vento moderado.
Espero que o vento amaine, que é para ver se a coisa encarrila para uma boa mínima...

Extremos do dia:

13.4ºC (às 01h14)
9.2ºC (23h17).


----------



## kikofra (14 Dez 2009 às 00:01)

thunderboy disse:


> Qual a velocidade do vento aí?



Nao noto qualquer vento.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2009 às 00:04)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

_E o vento tudo estragou_. 6,4ºC actuais.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2009 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 7.2ºC

Máx - 12.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 42 km/h

Humidade mínima de 54% e máxima 91%

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (14 Dez 2009 às 00:17)

Boa Noite por aqui 6.7 ºC, o vento estragou muita coisa .


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2009 às 00:22)

vou com 6,5ºC e continua o vento e assim vai se manter o que vai dificultar ainda mais amanha sair a rua


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2009 às 00:25)

_Ei-la_ em descida pronunciada! *5,6ºC*!

Vento fraco, e wind chill de 3,4ºC!


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2009 às 00:31)

Extremos de domingo, dia 13/12:
Tmin: 6,6ºC
Tmáx: 11,9ºC


Agora 6,9ºC, vento fraco a moderado e 52% de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2009 às 00:39)

Tenho agora 6,0ºC e uma rajada máxima de 31,8km/h com um windchill mínimo de 1,2ºC (00:34)


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2009 às 00:39)

*5,2ºC* e vento a 13,0 km/h!

Wind Chill nos 2,9ºC e humidade a 56%.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 00:41)

*4,6ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Dez 2009 às 00:41)

Por aqui, vento moderado com rajadas e temperatura estável nos 9.4ºC.
HR a 49%, 1004hpa.
Céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2009 às 00:47)

*5,8ºC*


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Dez 2009 às 00:53)

boas! o vento está moderado de NE agora a 11 kmh. Temperatura de 8.5c windchill nos 0.4c e humidade de 57pc. A menos que o vento pare a temperatura manter.se.á assim alta.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2009 às 01:06)

Despeço-me com uns fantásticos *4,6ºC* e humidade nos 60%.

Vento fraco.


----------



## kikofra (14 Dez 2009 às 01:09)

nao sei o que que deu a temperatura mas subiu pos 2-3cº


----------



## Sanxito (14 Dez 2009 às 01:21)

boa noite pessoal...
Por aqui continua o vento a soprar por vezes moderado, a temp segue nos 8,4ºc com 36%HR...


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 01:24)

por aqui *4.0ºC*, desce bem


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2009 às 01:37)

Por aí no litoral centro, pelas 0h, já havia uma estação abaixo de zero: Alcobaça já estava nos *-0,1ºC* (fonte: IM)

Mas acredito que ainda desça mais nalgumas localidades, desde que o vento não se arme em "esperto".


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2009 às 01:43)

Ainda 7,9 ºC e vento fraco de NNE.

Pressão em queda, de momento nos 1006,9 hPa.


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Dez 2009 às 01:45)

Por aqui subiu dos 7.5 para os 7.7cº !


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2009 às 01:53)

O vento acalmou, e a temperatura já desce novamente.
5,9ºC e humidade nos 56%.


----------



## meteo (14 Dez 2009 às 02:34)

*Re: Sehttp://www.meteopt.com/forum/newreply.phguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2009*

Em Oeiras estão 6,5 ºC Vamos ver até onde ela vai..Aposto nuns fantásticos 3.3ºC


----------



## Sanxito (14 Dez 2009 às 02:39)

Por cá a temperatura teima em não descer, o vento não para, e com isto sigo com 7,7ºc e 38%HR...


----------



## Sanxito (14 Dez 2009 às 04:26)

Bem e eu por cá me despeço, sigo com 6,7ºc e 37%HR...
Tive agora mesmo a ver e neva por Madrid, Albacete, Toledo e Guadalajara...
Boa noite pessoal...


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Dez 2009 às 05:51)

bom dia 

A pouca disponibilidade conjugada com a inacessibilidade ao fórum ontem à noite impediu-me de colocar aqui valores; desde já agradeço ao Daniel Vilão por tê-lo feito por mim.

Céu limpo, vento fraco a nulo de Norte e claro muito *frio*...

*Extremos de ontem:*

*Máximos:* 13.7ºC / 89% HR

*mínimos:* 5.1ºC / 39% HR

A mínima desta madrugada chegou aos *3.3ºC* a qual se mantém possivelmente estagnada e uma HR de *63% HR*.

*E vou ter que sair já!*


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2009 às 07:03)

Bom dia
Mínima de 2.7ºC até agora, pois esta deverá estar prestes a ser batida.

Actual 2.8ºC
A aragem  que corria há meia hora parece não correr agora.

Edit:7.06: 2.6ºC


----------



## Teles (14 Dez 2009 às 07:53)

Boas , hoje já vi a primeira geada deste inverno , mais logo colocarei fotos , temperatura actual de -2,4Cº


----------



## Lousano (14 Dez 2009 às 08:05)

Bom dia.

Neste momento -1,0º e mínima de hoje, com alguma geada.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2009 às 08:12)

Aqui a mínima foi de 4,2ºC.

Agora 4,3ºC e 54% de humidade relativa.
Está um ventinho que arrepiar até a espinha.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2009 às 08:27)

E tudo o vento levou....

Mínima de 3,0ºC e vento gelado.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Dez 2009 às 08:32)

Para quem não convive quase diariamente com esta realidade, diz facilmente que esteve (e ainda está) ao início da manhã um frio cortante!

Ao sair não vi muita geada; a relativamente fraca humidade conjugada com o vento fraco, ainda que gelado, não o permitiu, mas no meu carro existia uma fina camada de gelo.

Cirrus spissatus surgem no céu vindos de Oeste mas o vento geralmente fraco desloca-se de N/NW.

Por aqui (work) estão cerca de *6ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Dez 2009 às 09:01)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 1.6ºC, mas não houve geada, por agora estão 3.7ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Dez 2009 às 09:03)

bom dia. A minha estação desligou.se durante a madrugada: 7.4c à 1h58. Hoje de manhã na rádio disseram 1c no Porto e 5c em Lisboa. Frio. Neste momento o céu está limpo com vento moderado que até corta.


----------



## vitamos (14 Dez 2009 às 09:12)

Bom dia!

Manhã muita fria, céu totalmente limpo, ausência de neblina, gelo depositado nos carros mas pouca geada!

3ºC no centro da cidade e 1ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Dez 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia!
O intenso vento que se fez sentir durante toda a noite deu nisto... uma mínima miserável, que se deveria envergonhar de surgir num evento frio... 7.3ºC, às 07h51. Se não foi a mais alta do país, deve andar perto...
O vento mantém-se moderado a forte de leste...
De momento, sigo com 8.1ºC, 50%HR, 1007hpa.
Céu limpo...


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2009 às 09:20)

mr. phillip disse:


> ... 7.3ºC, às 07h51. Se não foi a mais alta do país, deve andar perto...



No Cais do Sodré mínima de 7.1 ºC (06:51)...mr. Phillip, deves ter tido a mínima mais alta do país.

Na Moita estão agora 5,7ºC com vento a caminho do moderado. WindChill de 2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2009 às 09:22)

Temperatura mínima de *1,9ºC* 


Por agora 7,4ºC e céu muito nublado. Humidade nos 40% e vento moderado.

O wind chill atingiu os -0,7ºC.


----------



## fsl (14 Dez 2009 às 09:26)

Em Oeiras a TEMP Min atingiu 3.9º.
Nao consigo aceder à Meteoclimatic para comparar com as outras Estaçoes da Regiao.


----------



## F_R (14 Dez 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Em Abrantes a mínima foi de 0.8ºC
A geada também apareceu
Na viagem para Santarém havia mesmo locais onde estava bastante geada.~
Segundo o IM em Santarém estavam 2.8ºC às 8 horas


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2009 às 09:40)

bons dias
acabei por ter uma minima de 6.2º.....miserable
neste momento 7.5º, ceu com alguns cirrus fibratus dispersos e vento fraco a moderado de NE.
incrivel a minima em alguns locais do litoralcomo sines que acordou com pouco mais de 2º e vento fraco a moderado de norte


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 09:59)

por aqui a mínima desceu até aos *2.7ºC*


----------



## PDias (14 Dez 2009 às 10:02)

Bom dia,

por aqui a minima foi de 2,1ºC (temp. sentida 0,2ºC), a temperatura actual é de 8,3ºC (temp. sentida 4,4ºC).

Boa semana para todos e agasalhem-se!

Nota: Às 08.00H na estação do I.M. Dois Portos (Torres Vedras) a cerca de 8 kms de onde vivo, esta estação registava -1,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2009 às 10:29)

Actuais *8,9ºC*, ainda com céu muito nublado por núvens altas.

Vento a 21,2 km/h de N (360º), humidade nos 39% e wind chill nos 6,6ºC.


----------



## Lightning (14 Dez 2009 às 10:37)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> O intenso vento que se fez sentir durante toda a noite deu nisto... uma mínima miserável, que se deveria envergonhar de surgir num evento frio... 7.3ºC, às 07h51. Se não foi a mais alta do país, deve andar perto...



A minha mínima também foi de 7,3ºC. 

Este evento está a ser uma farsa, tal como eu já esperava.



HotSpot disse:


> No Cais do Sodré mínima de 7.1 ºC (06:51)...mr. Phillip, *deves ter tido a mínima mais alta do país.*



Também não é preciso exagerar...


----------



## lsalvador (14 Dez 2009 às 10:40)

Finalmente a primeira negativa da época.

*-1.3 ºC (06:59)*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2009 às 11:17)

Atingi agora mesmo os 10,0ºC.

Humidade a 37% e mantém-se o vento moderado.

Pressão a 1009 hPa.


----------



## vitamos (14 Dez 2009 às 11:21)

Lightning disse:


> A minha mínima também foi de 7,3ºC.
> 
> Este evento está a ser uma farsa, tal como eu já esperava.



Porque é que o evento está a ser uma farsa? As temperaturas baixaram dentro do previsto em quase todo o país...


----------



## granizus (14 Dez 2009 às 11:32)

Boas,
Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa céu limpo, sol e 8,3º


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 11:37)

neste momento *9.3ºC*


----------



## PDias (14 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

A temperatura actual é de 9,2ºC (temp. sentida 5,5ºC).


----------



## irpsit (14 Dez 2009 às 11:58)

Atenção que a crista anticiclónica ainda vai influenciar o tempo mais uma semana. Se não entrar grande ar quente do Atlântico, as temperaturas vão descer gradualmente ao longo dos dias, como tenho ocorrido aqui na Europa Central. De qualquer modo, até agora, parecia que vinha mais frio...



vitamos disse:


> Porque é que o evento está a ser uma farsa? As temperaturas baixaram dentro do previsto em quase todo o país...


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Dez 2009 às 12:15)

Está certo que a mínima foi uma desilusão, mas ao menos a temperatura está preguiçosa em arrancar...
Sigo com 9.6ºC, 47%HR, 1007hpa.
Céu limpo, vento moderado com rajadas.
É bom que o vento acalme, senão é mais uma mínima para esquecer...


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Dez 2009 às 12:19)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de *4.6ºC*, a primeira abaixo de 5ºC deste Outono.
Agora sigo 8.5ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2009 às 12:35)

Temperatura actual de *10,3ºC*. Máxima, até ao momento.

Vento moderado de N (360º), nos 28,1 km/h actualmente e humidade a 36%.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 12:39)

eis que a temperatura finalmente chega aos 2 dígitos-- *10,0ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2009 às 13:05)

Boas

Mínima de *5,3ºC* e muito vento!! esta manha as 10h ainda estavam 6º e vento com rajadas de 40 a 50km/h com um chill de 0ºC  

Agora estão 9,3ºC e vento a enfraquecer.


----------



## Teles (14 Dez 2009 às 13:07)

Boas mínima até ao momento de -3,1 , temperatura actual de 9,1 céu com alguns cirros e vento na casa dos 25km/h


----------



## Lightning (14 Dez 2009 às 13:33)

vitamos disse:


> Porque é que o evento está a ser uma farsa? As temperaturas baixaram dentro do previsto em quase todo o país...



Ontem o IM previa temperaturas de 2ºC e 1ºC se não me engano, respectivamente, para Lisboa e Setúbal.

Hoje actualizaram a previsão em cima da hora e passaram a prever 5ºC para as duas cidades.

E para amanhã previam 1ºC e -2ºC respectivamente para as cidades referidas. Na última actualização prevêem agora 2ºC e 3ºC.

Não estou a criticar o trabalho de ninguém nem a dizer que erraram, aliás muito pelo contrário, fizeram bem em actualizar para os valores correctos, mas nós aqui no litoral em termos de mínimas somos sempre uma desgraça (falo só em alguns exemplos, nem todos). 

Se o vento continuar assim então estou à espera de uma mínima de 9ºC para esta noite.

Isto é sempre a aumentar...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2009 às 13:37)

Por aqui 9.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## cardu (14 Dez 2009 às 13:43)

meus amigos, na sic Ilda Novo disse que ia nevar na serra de sintra......

que acham??


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Dez 2009 às 13:46)

Sigo com 10.8ºC, 41%HR, 1007hpa.
Continua a ventania do nosso descontentamento...


----------



## Lightning (14 Dez 2009 às 14:34)

O vento está finalmente a dar tréguas. Temperatura nos 11,2ºC.

HR muito baixa, nos 37%.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 15:03)

a temperatura começa a subir consideravelmente  *10.7ºC*


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 15:25)

a temperatura atingiu um máximo de *11.6ºC* há 2 minutos atrás e agora desce a grande velocidade e já vai nos *11.0ºC *

edit: já está nos *10.7ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2009 às 15:36)

Extremos de hoje:

*11.2 °C (13:16)*
*3.0 °C (04:51)*

Toda gente previu que ia estar frio à noite e ninguém previu o vento. Nem IM, nem nós, ninguém. Assim as mínimas saíram furadas em grande parte do país.

Na próxima noite o vento vai estar mais calmo mas aparece a outra aberração, Nuvens...a ver no que dá mas não tenham muitas esperanças.


----------



## PDias (14 Dez 2009 às 15:41)

Boa tarde,

por aqui estão 9,4ºC.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 15:45)

HotSpot disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> *11.2 °C (13:16)*
> *3.0 °C (04:51)*
> ...



aqui a mínima até nem saiu "furada", pois o IM previu aqui para a zona de Santarém uma mínima de 2ºC, e aqui registei 2.7ºC.
Acredito sim que grande parte da zona de Lisboa tenha ficado aquém do que era previsto.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2009 às 16:46)

Devido à brisa constante, a máxima aqui não foi além dos 10,1ºC.
Agora, ainda com sol, já desce.
Estou com 8,9ºC e vento fraco.
47% de humidade relativa.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

Boas tardes.
Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos 2.6ºC.

Agora a temperatura é de 7.9ºC e encontra-se em queda acentuada.
vento fraco de N/NE


----------



## PDias (14 Dez 2009 às 16:55)

Temperatura actual de 7,1ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2009 às 17:20)

Aqui a temperatura desde a uma boa velocidade 

*7,4ºC*


----------



## rozzo (14 Dez 2009 às 17:21)

HotSpot disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> *11.2 °C (13:16)*
> *3.0 °C (04:51)*
> ...




Na verdade estava previsto, e até pelo GFS!
Lembro-me de ontem reparar nisso nos meteogramas MeteoPT..
A verdade é que estávamos todos tão "entusiasmados" que nem nos lembrámos disso!


----------



## PDias (14 Dez 2009 às 17:26)

A temperatura continua a descer estando agora nos 6,4ºC.


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2009 às 17:32)

bons crepusculos
sigo com 9.0º, ceu limpo e vento moderado de leste/nordeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2009 às 17:44)

Tarde mais fresca hoje, com máxima de 12,5 ºC pelas 14:44h e todo o resto da tarde abaixo disso.

De momento 9,4 ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 17:47)

hoje a máxima não foi além dos *11.6ºC*

por agora estão *7.6ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2009 às 17:59)

E não pára....*5,2ºC* a este ritmo ainda bato a mínima de hoje antes do fim do dia.


----------



## F_R (14 Dez 2009 às 18:00)

Boas

Com o por do sol as temperaturas começam a descer em Abrantes a máxima foi de 10.4ºC.

Em Santarém dia frio com 9.5ºC às 4 horas, dados do IM


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2009 às 18:03)

Extremos de hoje:
11,4ºC/-0,3ºC.
Actualmente 5,1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 18:26)

neste momento  *6.9ºC*


----------



## Teles (14 Dez 2009 às 18:29)

Boas , por aqui vái estando fresco agora sem vento , temperatura actual de 3,1


----------



## Lightning (14 Dez 2009 às 18:31)

Por agora 9,4ºC. Vento fraco.

Se tudo correr como previsto pelo GFS, esta madrugada o vento vai ser maioritariamente nulo, o que ajuda com que as mínimas sejam bem baixas.

Mas eu não digo mais nada, ontem estava vento fraco e foi o que se viu.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2009 às 18:32)

6,7ºC e stop. O vento voltou a fazer a sua aparição.

Até aos 7ºC a descida foi bastante rápida.
Agora, alguém puxou o travão.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2009 às 18:34)

Aqui o vento ora pára ora sopra a 5 km/h. Tá no sobe e desce e agora já só estão *4,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2009 às 18:48)

Aqui a mínima foi de 5,3ºc está quase a ser batida. a máxima foi de *9,9ºC*

Agora estão 6,3ºc e vento fraco


----------



## Sanxito (14 Dez 2009 às 18:53)

Boas...
Por aqui tive uma minima de 6,3ºc e agora sigo com 8,6ºc e 31%HR...
vamos no que vai dar esta noite..


----------



## Lousano (14 Dez 2009 às 18:56)

Neste momento céu limpo, vento praticamente nulo e 3,5º.

Máxima: 9,6º

Mínima: -1,7 (08H56 - Quando já devia estar a aquecer)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Dez 2009 às 19:00)

Boa Noite

Por aqui já não se pode estar lá fora estão 4.5ºC e o vento é nulo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 10.2ºC

T.Minima: 1.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2009 às 19:04)

*5,4ºC* 

E ainda são 19h!

Humidade nos 52% e vento fraco de NE (45º).

Wind chill nos 4,0ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2009 às 19:13)

Actualmente:
2,5ºC, vento nulo, céu limpo e humidade 71%.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2009 às 19:19)

Aqui também já vai nos  5.4ºC, mesmo assim muito alta tendo em conta onde vivo...


----------



## Kaparoger (14 Dez 2009 às 19:20)

por aki 1.7º e céu limpo!!


----------



## DRC (14 Dez 2009 às 19:20)

Mínima de 4,6ºC

Temperatura actual nos *7,5ºC* e 50% HR.
Estão quase menos 3ºC que ontem a esta hora.

Qual será a mínima desta madrugada por aqui?
Aceitam-se propostas


----------



## bewild (14 Dez 2009 às 19:23)

Muito boa tarde caros colegas amantes da metereologia!

Ultimamente tenho andado um pouco ausente relativamente a post's mas acompanho diáriamente o que se passa aqui no "nosso" forúm.

Aproveito este mesmo post para deixar a temperatura actual em Sto. Quintino (Sobral de Monte Agraço) 4,9ºC.

Isto já faz frio...

Abraços,
bewild


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2009 às 19:24)

Temperaturas bastante baixas já às 18h.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Dez 2009 às 19:25)

DRC disse:


> Mínima de 4,6ºC
> 
> Temperatura actual nos *7,5ºC* e 50% HR.
> Estão quase menos 3ºC que ontem a esta hora.
> ...



Para esta noite para aí...Talvez chegue ao 1º
Aqui agora sigo com 8,0º...Para aqui deve chegar aos 0º
Visto que a moita já está na casa dos 4º


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Dez 2009 às 19:39)

*boa noite* 

Dia de sol e algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco e por vezes moderado predominando de N/NE.
Pouco antes das 6h, havia colocado a temperatura naquele momento de *3.3ºC* pensando que se ficava por aquele valor pois parecia estável, mas ela desceu mais um pouco tocando nos *2.9ºC*, já a máxima não foi além dos *12.0ºC*.

Já a esta hora, sair à rua, é assustador! Ele entranha-se com uma facilidade incrível aqui nesta zona rural. 

Estão neste momento *5.9ºC* / *52% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2009 às 19:44)

*4,7ºC*! Impressionante, não pára de descer!

Humidade nos 54% e vento nulo.


----------



## under (14 Dez 2009 às 19:44)

Boa noite...
Hoje em Mira as 7H00 estavam 3 graus negativos a 800 metros do mar...pressao constante a 1010 Hpa e a agua encontrava-se a 14.9 C
 hoje ainda vai descer mais...o que vale é que é a minha ultima noite de trabalho e vou pa folga.. nao vai ser facil


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2009 às 19:48)

bewild disse:


> Muito boa tarde caros colegas amantes da metereologia!
> 
> Ultimamente tenho andado um pouco ausente relativamente a post's mas acompanho diáriamente o que se passa aqui no "nosso" forúm.
> 
> ...



boas noites
*bewild*, serias uma grande ajuda se continuasses a postar os dados de santo quintino, plo menos durante estes episodios frios, pois sao muito similares aos da louriceira de cima ( onde tenho a estaçao e vive a minha familia materna) e de arranhó ( onde vive a minha familia paterna)
falei com os meus avós e ás 19:09 estavam 5.0º na louriceira
neste momento, na encarnação, sigo com ceu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de ENE e 8.0º


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 19:50)

aqui estão *5.5ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2009 às 20:01)

Parou o vento e começou a queda a pique 
4.2ºC


----------



## kikofra (14 Dez 2009 às 20:02)

1,5º  , compando as estações de leiria online que sao 2 tenho o registo com temperaturas inferiores as das estações. meteoleiria.org : 4,1 ºC

Meteoipl: 4,07


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Dez 2009 às 20:02)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 6.6ºC
Pressão a 1012.8 hPa


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Dez 2009 às 20:08)

Houve desde há pouco uma ligeiríssima subida da temperatura! 

Não deve ser por muito tempo! 

Agora com *6.1ºC* / *50% HR*


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Dez 2009 às 20:14)

E eis que a temperatura começa a descer a pique...6,8º


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2009 às 20:14)

Aqui anda nos 4-5ºC e não passa disto há quase 2 horas 

Em Tomar http://www.meteotomar.info/ acabou de passar para o tracinho. *-0,2ºC* neste momento


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2009 às 20:24)

3.7ºC e lá vai ela

20.32: 3.5ºC


----------



## Lightning (14 Dez 2009 às 20:25)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui anda nos 4-5ºC e não passa disto há quase 2 horas



Então? Agora já sabes o que senti na pele hoje de manhã quando vi a minha mínima. 

Por aqui está a subir. 8,8ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui registo neste momento 7,9ºc e 35%HR...
Vamos ver se esta noite corre melhor...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2009 às 20:29)

Por aqui uma bela temperatura de 6.5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2009 às 20:31)

Lightning disse:


> ...senti na pele...



Sentiste na pele 8ºC, eu agora estou a sentir 4,7ºC 

Fora brincadeiras, aqui na margem sul a estação de Setúbal depois de chegar à casa dos 4ºC às 18H, voltou a subir para os 6,4ºC às 19H.

Praia da Rainha é que não desarma e segue com 1,6ºC às 19H. Tá bom para um banho na Caparica.


----------



## ct5iul (14 Dez 2009 às 20:31)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max:10.1ºc 14:56
Temp Min:4.6ºc 07:14
Rajada Max:26.2km/h 12:02

Temp actual 6.1ºC 20:30
Pressão: 1013.4Hpa 20:30
Intensidade do Vento: 9.3 km/h 20:30
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 3.5ºC 20:30
Humidade Relativa:59% 20:30
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 20:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

under disse:


> Boa noite...
> Hoje em Mira as 7H00 estavam 3 graus negativos a 800 metros do mar...pressao constante a 1010 Hpa e a agua encontrava-se a 14.9 C
> hoje ainda vai descer mais...o que vale é que é a minha ultima noite de trabalho e vou pa folga.. nao vai ser facil



Será que acontece algo semelhante ao que se passa na Praia da Rainha?
Esta última estação nem 500m dista da água do mar.

E como o Hotspot disse, estava com 1,6ºC às 19h.

Mas são locais em que basta soprar um pouco de vento para variarem por vezes mais de 10ºC em minutos.


------------

Aqui sigo estagnado nos 6,0ºC.
Humidade nos 52%.
Vento fraco, mas não nulo.


----------



## Lightning (14 Dez 2009 às 20:54)

A temperatura está algures entre os 8,5 e os 8,6ºC aqui. Não passa disto.

_Que se decida... _


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 20:56)

por aqui  *4,7ºC*


----------



## under (14 Dez 2009 às 20:59)

AnDré disse:


> Será que acontece algo semelhante ao que se passa na Praia da Rainha?
> Esta última estação nem 500m dista da água do mar.
> 
> E como o Hotspot disse, estava com 1,6ºC às 19h.
> ...



É bem capaz!qd cheguei a coimbra as 9 estavam 7 graus...tem sido realmente estranho pq pensava que ao pé do mar nao fazia tanto frio.Hoje deve chegar aos -5


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

a temp. subiu dos 4.7 para os 4.8ºC
afinal há vento hoje?


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

*Praia da Rainha com -0,4ºC às 20H *

Aqui 3,9ºC


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2009 às 21:08)

Lá
vai 
ela
2.9ºC


----------



## under (14 Dez 2009 às 21:08)

HotSpot disse:


> *Praia da Rainha com -0,4ºC às 20H *
> 
> Aqui 3,9ºC



So imagino quando forem 7 da manha...


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2009 às 21:09)

HotSpot disse:


> *Praia da Rainha com -0,4ºC às 20H *
> 
> Aqui 3,9ºC



Está mais frio que aqui, onde eu tenho "apenas" 1ºC.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 21:10)

só agora reparei que hoje tive a *3ª máxima mais baixa do ano*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2009 às 21:12)

under disse:


> So imagino quando forem 7 da manha...



Não é bem assim. Pode muito bem subir durante a madrugada. 

São inversões térmicas com características muito específicas, devido ao local, junto a mar. Basta um pequeno aumento na intensidade do vento ou uma mudança da sua direcção para que a temperatura suba uns 8 ºC de uma hora para outra.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Dez 2009 às 21:16)

Sigo com 6.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2009 às 21:17)

under disse:


> So imagino quando forem 7 da manha...



Mas como disse no outro post, é muito variável. Ali a temperatura não desce até aos -10ºC. 
Já temos acompanhado isso noutras situações.
A temperatura desce muito, mas às tantas, e devido à diferença de temperatura do mar e do local onde está a estação, levanta-se uma brisa (efeito de compensação), e a temperatura no lugar da estação dispara em minutos. Depois volta a descer...

Carrazêda de Ansiães é outra EMA que estará provavelmente num lugar em que esse fenómeno é bem marcante.
É sempre das estações que desce a pique ao final da tarde, e depois acaba por voltar a subir.
Às 18h já estava com -1,9ºC e agora voltou a terreno positivo. 


De salientar que às 20h o Cabo Raso estava apenas com 4,4ºC. 


Aqui, na parte alta de Odivelas vou com 5,7ºC.
Lá em baixo no vale (15m de altitude), a temperatura deverá ser inferior.
A humidade é que se mantém baixa. Apenas 53%.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2009 às 21:18)

Sigo com uns agradáveis *4,0ºC*. 

Vou fazer uma ronda pela região e daqui a pouco trarei-vos mais notícias.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 21:20)

agora voltou a descer dos *4.8ºC* para os *4.7ºC*
efeitos do vento??


----------



## lsalvador (14 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

Por Tomar esta quase a bater a minima do dia , ja teve nos -1.2 e agora voltou a subir para os -1.1. A minima ainda vai ser batida.


----------



## DRC (14 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

Gil, para aqui não vale a pena vires, temperatura estagnada nos *6,8ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2009 às 21:26)

Actualmente 0,4ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 70%.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2009 às 21:30)

Voltou o maldito vento e a temperatura disparou para os 4.7ºC


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2009 às 21:43)

As condições actuais são: 0,1ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 72%.


----------



## Lousano (14 Dez 2009 às 21:47)

Depois de uma pausa na descida de temperatura, desceu 1.3º em 20 min., estando neste momento 0,3º


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

a temperatura vai descendo e sigo agora com 6.0ºC


----------



## lsalvador (14 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

Ja bati a minima do dia, -1.6º, neste momento esta -1.4º

Hoje la vai outro contador da água ao ar.


----------



## Lousano (14 Dez 2009 às 22:02)

lsalvador disse:


> Hoje la vai outro contador da água ao ar.



Não protegem os contadores por aí?


----------



## lsalvador (14 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

Lousano disse:


> Não protegem os contadores por aí?



Mesmo protegido, dentro de uma parede e esferovite la vão eles ao ar, racha o ferro fundido.

A aqui a alguns anos na mesma semana foram 2. Quem dá assistencia a companhia das águas ja esta habituada, amanhã vai ser dia de andar a trocar contadores  é velos a andar a correr com a carrinha cheia de contadores.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2009 às 22:06)

*-1,4ºC na Praia da Rainha* às 21h.
E com humidade nos 90%.
Deve estar a gear na areia. 


Aqui, 5,4ºC.
53% de humidade.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 22:11)

por aqui  *4.0ºC* desce a ritmo lento...talvez devido a alguma brisa.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 22:21)

*3.9ºc*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Dez 2009 às 22:28)

Que frio que está, neste momento estão 1.5ºC já foi batida a minima que era de 1.6ºC.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 22:30)

*3.7ºC* já só falta 1ºC para igualar a mínima de hoje


----------



## meteo (14 Dez 2009 às 22:32)

AnDré disse:


> *-1,4ºC na Praia da Rainha* às 21h.
> E com humidade nos 90%.
> Deve estar a gear na areia.
> 
> ...



Um microclima,não? 

Em Oeiras a mínima foi de uns belos 3.9ºC..E agora está um frio lá fora que não se pode.


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2009 às 22:34)

AnDré disse:


> *-1,4ºC na Praia da Rainha* às 21h.
> E com humidade nos 90%.
> Deve estar a gear na areia.
> 
> ...



Não deve ser fácil... supostamente a "maresia" tem um ponto de congelamento mais baixo ou não?


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 22:36)

agora desce bem  *3.5ºC*

estive a ver nos "arquivos" e no dia 9-1-2009 à mesma hora, registava 2.2ºC...hmmm


----------



## kikofra (14 Dez 2009 às 22:36)

Neste momento estou no 0cº


----------



## Lousano (14 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

AnDré disse:


> *-1,4ºC na Praia da Rainha* às 21h.
> E com humidade nos 90%.
> Deve estar a gear na areia



Quase de certeza que entre e estação do IM e o areal da praia deverão ser mais de 6º de diferença.


----------



## under (14 Dez 2009 às 22:44)

Agreste disse:


> Não deve ser fácil... supostamente a "maresia" tem um ponto de congelamento mais baixo ou não?



nao sei nao...tal como disse,na praia de Mira esteve -3º C as 7 da manha de hoje e a agua do mar estava a 14.9ºC


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 22:54)

estagnou nos 3.5ºc


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2009 às 22:58)

Lousano disse:


> Quase de certeza que entre e estação do IM e o areal da praia deverão ser mais de 6º de diferença.



Na areia, junto à água não acho que a temperatura seja negativa. Mas é capaz de andar à volta dos 3-4ºC, como estava no Cabo Raso à mesma hora.

Da estação à areia há alguma vegetação que pode estar a conservar o frio.








A temperatura aqui estagnou nos 5,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2009 às 23:00)

Boas

Por aqui a temperatura é de 5,3ºC neste momento


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 23:01)

aqui ja está há meia-hora nos 3.5ºC...o causador disto, é o vento?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Dez 2009 às 23:07)

Neste momento aqui estão 0.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2009 às 23:13)

Há pouco, a temperatura estava nos *3,4ºC*, mas, no entanto, o vento fê-la subir para os 4,2ºC.

---

Na estação de Mira-Sintra/Meleças registei *-0,8ºC*!


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2009 às 23:18)

Assim numa vista de olhos rápida pela actualização das estações automáticas do IM das 23h dá-me a sensação que o vento está a cortar a geada... veremos se acalma... era uma pena porque as temperaturas estavam a descer confortavelmente bem...


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

1.9ºC agora, mas já tocou em 1.7ºC.


----------



## Bruno (14 Dez 2009 às 23:23)

Boas,

Aqui sigo com a mínima do dia, 3,1ºC, (de manhã tive 4,9ºC), está frescote


----------



## iceworld (14 Dez 2009 às 23:30)

2.7º, céu limpo e vento nulo.
Esta cidade para temperaturas mínimas é um desastre


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Aqui tenho a mínima do dia agora de 4,7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Profetaa (14 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Boa noite...
Por cá registo a minima da noite 0.7º, sem vento


----------



## belem (14 Dez 2009 às 23:40)

Gilmet disse:


> Há pouco, a temperatura estava nos *3,4ºC*, mas, no entanto, o vento fê-la subir para os 4,2ºC.
> 
> ---
> 
> Na estação de Mira-Sintra/Meleças registei *-0,8ºC*!



Na Peninha é que deve estar bem fresco!


----------



## Lousano (14 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

Despeço-me com -1,2º e com 86% Hr, o que irá resultar num boa geada


----------



## ct5iul (14 Dez 2009 às 23:48)

Boa Noite sigo com 5.6ºc


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Dez 2009 às 23:51)

Por aqui vou seguindo na mínima do dia, com uns primaveris 6.2ºC...
Pelo menos está mais fresco que ontem por esta hora...

Máxima de 11.2ºC.

De momento, além dos 6.2ºC, ainda 55%HR (ontem estava mais seco o ar), 1013hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2009 às 23:55)

A mínia acabou por ser de 1.5ºC hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Estação ferroviária de Mira-Sintra/Meleças, há coisa de 1h30.







Sim, andei a espalhar água no chão.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2009 às 00:04)

Belas fotos _sôr _Gil 

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 5.0ºC

Máx - 10.0ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 50 km/h

Humidade mínima de 39% e máxima 65%

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## meteo (15 Dez 2009 às 00:05)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui vou seguindo na mínima do dia, com uns primaveris 6.2ºC...
> Pelo menos está mais fresco que ontem por esta hora...
> 
> Máxima de 11.2ºC.
> ...



Uns primaveris 6,2ºC... 

A RFM voltou agora a falar da neve na Serra de Sintra. Acredito profundamente em água neve..Se virmos que ontem em Sintra a mínima foi de 1 grau negativo,não sei como poderá ser assim tão impossível que tenha 5 ou 10 minutos de água-neve,com a chegada da precipitação e ainda com algum frio instalado.


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

a temp. aqui esteve estagnada nos *3.5ºC* durante quase 1 hora entretanto começou a descer até aos *3.2ºC* mas agora voltou a subir e está nos *3.4ºC*. 

Ai..o ventinho


----------



## kikofra (15 Dez 2009 às 00:08)

-1cº


----------



## rozzo (15 Dez 2009 às 00:15)

meteo disse:


> Uns primaveris 6,2ºC...
> 
> A RFM voltou agora a falar da neve na Serra de Sintra. Acredito profundamente em água neve..Se virmos que ontem em Sintra a mínima foi de 1 grau negativo,não sei como poderá ser assim tão impossível que tenha 5 ou 10 minutos de água-neve,com a chegada da precipitação e ainda com algum frio instalado.



Mas estas estações têm mínimas negativas devido à inversão.. O perfil vertical de temperatura é de ela subir com a altitude nas primeiras dezenas/centenas de metros. O chão é que tá frio, a temperaturas negativas!

Se hoje p.ex ainda temos nos níveis acima até 850hPa ou mais baixo, valores negativos, que caso houvesse precipitação, poderiam ser de neve.. Amanhã não! Como já disse o Vince, a temperatura aos 850hPa (portanto cerca de 1500m acima do solo!) será já bem positiva, mesmo de noite! Além do frio aos 500hPa ser menor.. E mesmo que esteja temperatura negativa medida nas estações.. É cá em baixo!!! Junto ao solo apenas.. E a neve não se forma aqui! Forma-se lá em cima, e tem de atravessar toda uma camada com temperaturas positivas! 

Mesmo que comece a precipitar durante a noite com temperaturas perto dos 0º cá em baixo, embora não impossível, será altamente improvável que esteja ainda frio suficiente nas camadas médias/baixas à excepção do solo, para a neve ter qualquer chance de chegar a cotas baixas!

As pessoas esquecem-se disso, e associam facilmente a temperaturas perto dos 0º à superfície chance de neve, o que está longe de garantir alguma coisa! 


Não vou dizer que é impossível também, os modelos podem estar a falhar, pode precipitar ainda no limiar do ar frio suficiente a várias camadas.. Mas é muito difícil..
E só queria chamar a atenção, para este facto, da fácil e directa analogia que se faz: "se ainda estiver nos 0º e cair precipitação vai nevar!".. 

Em situações de frio à superfície, com entrada quente e húmida depois, na volta até pode estar a chover com temperaturas negativas! 
Pode é haver "freezing rain".. Mas também por aqui é altamente improvável.. Embora no interior seja possível realmente na 4ª-feira..

Mas pronto, esperemos que os modelos estejam redondamente enganados, e os senhores do IM com mais que fézada!


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Dez 2009 às 00:21)

Olá

Céu completamente limpo, vento quase nulo de N/NE.
Saindo um pouco do conforto dos 17ºC aqui em casa e por meros instantes sair até ao meu pátio, diria que parece surreal..., exige um certo esforço respirar este ar relativamente seco mas sobretudo muito frio!

*Extremos de 14-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 12.0ºC / 69% HR

*mínimos:* 2.9ºC / 28% HR

*Valores actuais:* *3.5ºC* /*60% HR*


----------



## Profetaa (15 Dez 2009 às 00:25)

por ca ja subiu 1º em cerca de uma hora 
temperatura actual 1.5º


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2009 às 00:26)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 3,3ºC, estagnados, e vento nulo. Humidade nos 60%.


----------



## meteo (15 Dez 2009 às 00:26)

Eu sei isso Rozzo.Mas se muitas vezes defendemos o IM,então agora é bom acreditarmos que ao darem essa possibilidade á Serra de Sintra, não se estejam apenas a basear na temperatura à superficie.  Eu acredito,porque o IM fala nisso. E o IM em princípio tomou em conta todos esses factores.
Obrigado pela explicação já agora


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2009 às 00:27)

Tenho agora *3,9ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Dez 2009 às 00:30)

Mesmo sem vento algum, ao contrário do que ontem se sentia por esta hora, a temperatura está em fase de aparvalhamento, isto é, o termo técnico para referir que está a subir há algum tempo...
Sigo com 6.8ºC, 51%HR, 1013hpa.

A mínima de ontem ficou-se mesmo pelos 6.1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 00:37)

Ontem a mínima foi de 4,2ºC e a máxima de 10,1ºC.

Para já estou com 4,8ºC e 54% de humidade.
Vamos lá ver até onde vai hoje.


----------



## Bastien (15 Dez 2009 às 00:44)

Olá,

Acabo de chegar a casa e o panorama continua frio.
Depois de uma minima na madrugada anterior de 1,3 graus e com um acordar de geada muito intensa, a forte inversão termica desta zona está de novo em acção pelo que de momento sigo com 0,4 graus.
A 2km a sul está o Cabeço de Montachique, local mais alto do concelho de Loures e há 20 minutos registava a temperatura de 1 grau (Registo do termometro do carro).
Tanto a minha La Crosse WS 9130 e a Oregon WMR100, registam valores iguais na temperatura.
A minima desta madrugada promete, sendo que por diversas vezes em anos transactos já obtive valores negativos (minima mais elevada atingida de -3 graus em 2007).
Valores muito interessantes quando tudo se passa a uns 15 Km a norte de Lisboa. 
Pressão actual 1014 Hpa - HR 66% - Temp. actual 0,5


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2009 às 00:46)

Não sei se será apenas a fase do aparvalhamento... nas imagens do sat24 (que não consigo colar aqui) tenho aquela sensação que se tem quando as águas de um rio chegam ao mar e já não conseguem entrar mais mar adentro porque entretanto a maré começou a subir... A corrente de ar frio tenta descer de nordeste para sudoeste mas o sistema frontal meio parado no atlântico tenta fazer o movimento inverso... quem está mais a norte fica do lado frio... quem está mais a sul se calhar não vai conseguir baixar mais a temperatura...


----------



## iceworld (15 Dez 2009 às 00:49)

Nova actualização do I.M. com 2,1º e 76,5 de humidade.
Confesso que esperava temperaturas um pouco mais baixo..


----------



## F_R (15 Dez 2009 às 00:50)

Boas

Em Santarém a temperatura teima em não descer mais às 23 horas estavam 3.3ºC, à mesma hora a estação de Alvega (em Abrantes) já marcava -1.4ºC


----------



## meteo (15 Dez 2009 às 00:52)

Em Oeiras estão 3,7 ºC ! E não há vento.Que continue assim,para chegar não á barreira dos 0ºC( que não é uma temperatura para estas paragens ),mas aos 2ºC. Já seria excelente.


----------



## vinc7e (15 Dez 2009 às 00:56)

-2ºC em Almada e ali a volta tudo com 5/6ºC??


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 01:01)

vinc7e disse:


> -2ºC em Almada e ali a volta tudo com 5/6ºC??



É na Praia da Rainha, local muito favorável a este fenómeno com inversões. Na Moita também já se anda próximo do zero.


Para compreenderes o fenónomo, lê todo este tópico:
 Diferença de temperatura (In)explicável


----------



## seqmad (15 Dez 2009 às 01:02)

Boa noite, por aqui neste momento *2,4º*.

Realmente nunca conseguirei perceber essas temperaturas da Praia da Rainha, já noutras ocasiões esteve negativa sem mais nenhum local aqui na Margem Sul estar. Não percebo esse arrefecimento tão grande.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Dez 2009 às 01:13)

Bastien disse:


> Olá,
> 
> ...a forte inversão termica desta zona está de novo em acção pelo que de momento sigo com 0,4 graus.
> A 2km a sul está o Cabeço de Montachique, local mais alto do concelho de Loures e há 20 minutos registava a temperatura de 1 grau (Registo do termometro do carro).



Aqui perto de Guerreiros os efeitos da inversão, que eu até agora notasse, não costumam ser significativos, no entanto a escassas centenas de metros, logo ali no vale da ribeira do Pinheiro de Loures, a história já é outra, bem como também outros vales em toda esta área norte do concelho. 
Montachique, tratando-se de um cone alto e isolado, o windshill é Rei.
Situações diferentes que preenchem o puzzle microclimático às portas de Lisboa.

Desde há meia hora tem-se verificado um sobe e desce em reduzida escala:
*3.5º*; *3.3º*; *3.1º*; agora *3.4ºC*; possivelmente devido às oscilações de algum vento, ainda que muito fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Dez 2009 às 01:24)

Sem frio nenhum, apenas 6,6 ºC no momento, a temperatura não me surpreende. 

E bem sabia que haveria de ser assim. A temperatura não baixará dos 5 ºC, quando muito para a casa dos 4 ºC e mesmo assim será difícil.

A noite anterior foi marcada pelo vento e mesmo esta noite não acredito que seja marcada pelo frio aqui. Está a ser um bom fenómeno em alguns locais, mas aqui não passam de registos normais para a época.

Vento fraco de SO e apenas 56 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2009 às 01:24)

Estou com 3.9ºC, humidade nos 70% e vento fraco.

Lindo lindo lindo


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 01:25)

por aqui a temperatura anda numa fase de estagnação e com algumas subidas

agora subiu de novo para os *2.8ºC*, quando estava nos *2.7ºC*

assim é dificil

edit: já subiu para os *3.0ºC*


----------



## meteo (15 Dez 2009 às 01:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estou com 3.9ºC, humidade nos 70% e vento fraco.
> 
> Lindo lindo lindo



E aqui nos 3,3ºC,73% de humidade e vento inexistente! Está optima a noite aqui a 10 metros do rio.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 01:37)

A Praia da Rainha continua a surpreender.
Praticamente nos -3ºC e com vento fraco de leste.
Ai que a geada chega mesmo à areia. 








Entretanto aqui, a temperatura desceu 0,5ºC nos últimos 5minutos.

Vou com 3,8ºC.
Já não tinha temperaturas a baixo de 4ºC desde 12 de Janeiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Dez 2009 às 01:41)

AnDré disse:


> Vou com 3,8ºC.
> Já não tinha temperaturas a baixo de 4ºC desde 12 de Janeiro.



O arrefecimento neste evento está a ser muito localizado. A Moita, estação do *HotSpot*, já vai com 0,3 ºC.

Mas aqui nada tem arrefecido e, na verdade, está a ser uma noite perfeitamente normal para a época, com 6,4 ºC de momento. Espectacular em alguns locais e decepcionante noutros, é como está a ser este evento de frio, embora eu nunca tivesse acreditado muito em valores abaixo de 5 ºC para o meu posto de observação.

Quando havia boas inversões térmicas e eu tinha quase 0 ºC sem grandes dificuldades... Parece que cada vez anda mais difícil.


----------



## Joao K2 (15 Dez 2009 às 01:48)

Aqui por São Domingos de Rana segue com 4,2ºC e 59%HR...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Dez 2009 às 02:09)

E eis que a estação do nosso colega *HotSpot*, na Moita, chega aos -0,1 ºC.

Parabéns aos contemplados. 

Era uma boa noite para pegar no carro e fazer a ronda, se eu pudesse...


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Dez 2009 às 02:11)

Existe apenas uma leve e gelada brisa de Norte.
Valores aparentemente estacionários até ao momento!

Despeço-me com *3.3ºC* / *61% HR* por agora!


----------



## seqmad (15 Dez 2009 às 02:14)

Bom, vou ter que ir dormir.
Fica o registo neste momento:  1,8º Talvez a mais baixa a seguir à Moita e Praia da Rainha
De manhã vejo qual foi a mínima. Será q desce abaixo dos 0?
Obrigado pela dica do tópico da inversão térmica. Bastante esclarecedor e completo.


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 02:18)

neste momento *2.5ºC*

se chegar aos 0 graus, já é muito bom, por este andar...


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2009 às 02:19)

Ora boas noites malta após algumas semanas ausente cá estou eu de volta desta vez para vos informar que aqui por Almada a noite está mesmo muito fria e já se vêm alguns carros com uma fina camada branca por cima 
Temperatura actual de 2,8ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Dez 2009 às 02:21)

Boas pessoal, por aqui registo 4,0ºc e 52%HR...
veremos quanto mais isto poderá descer...


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 02:52)

Aqui o alarme da estação já tocou!
Já não o ouvia à "n" tempo.

Mínima até ao momento: 2,8ºC.

Agora voltou aos 3,0ºC.
56% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Dez 2009 às 03:02)

Por aqui lá vai descendo aos poucos, desceu até aos 3,6ºc atuais com 54%HR, espero que ainda chegue aos 2ºc...


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 03:08)

por aqui estagnou outra vez.
está nos *2.1ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (15 Dez 2009 às 03:20)

Por cá continua a descer devagar, vou com 3,4ºc e os mesmos 55%HR , e claro sem o vento que estava ontem...
Vou fumar um cigarrinho e já volto..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Dez 2009 às 03:33)

Vento nulo e 5,5 ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Dez 2009 às 03:39)

Aqui continua descer, segue pelos 3,1ºc e 57%HR...


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 03:42)

por aqui estão  *1.7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2009 às 07:12)

Faço minhas as palavras do HotSpot, na manhã de ontem.

_E o vento tudo levou!_


Temperatrura mínima de *1,2ºC* pelas 4:30.

A partir daí, o vento fez o seu trabalho.

De momento tenho 4,9ºC e humidade nos 42%.

Vento a 21,3 km/h de E (90º) e wind chill nos 1,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2009 às 07:36)

Sinto-me tentado a levar o _kispo_ !

*4,4ºC* e vento a *17,6 km/h*. Dá uma sensação interessante.


----------



## ALV72 (15 Dez 2009 às 07:58)

Aqui por Poiares acordei com um camadão de geada á antiga, até parece que nevou !! A temperatura deve rondar os -2º .
Joao


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Dez 2009 às 07:59)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca de céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.

Valor mínimo de 4,0 ºC. 

Actual de 4,5 ºC, com 68 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Teles (15 Dez 2009 às 08:03)

Boas , realmente hoje parece um dia há antiga portuguesa tudo branco que nem neve , mas neste caso gelo 
Ás 07:00 horas estavam -4,7 e céu limpo


----------



## lsalvador (15 Dez 2009 às 08:05)

Outro dia bem conseguido. Neste momento tenho *-5.1º*C

Os extremos :

*-2.5 ºC (00:00)  
-5.4 ºC (07:54) * 


A ver vamos como isto se mantêm.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Dez 2009 às 08:13)

Bom dia
Mínima de *-2.4ºC* por aqui.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2009 às 08:25)

Mínima de *-2,2ºC* 2ª mais baixa do ano.

Umas fotos:


----------



## stormy (15 Dez 2009 às 08:40)

bons dias
ás 8.05h, 5.4º, ceu limpo e vento fraco, na encarnação.
a minima foide 5.4º.
neste momento, na louriceira, os meus avos relatam 3.5


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 08:46)

Mínima de 2,5ºC.

Agora 3,7ºC.

Vento nulo e sol.


----------



## Lightning (15 Dez 2009 às 08:53)

Mínima de 1,2ºC às 07:16, o que me surpreendeu bastante.

Saí de casa à pouco para dar uma ronda pela zona e como é normal nestas situações está tudo branquinho, os carros têm uma camada considerável de gelo.

Pelo jardim da Quinta da Água parece que nevou lá. Está bastante bonito.

Desloquei-me também à zona do Moinho de Maré, um campo a céu aberto, onde se encontrava algum nevoeiro na altura. Também aqui estava tudo branco.

Para a próxima levanto-me às 7 da manhã e vou tirar fotos logo nessa altura. 

Por agora 4,2ºC.

Windchill mínimo registado de -1ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Dez 2009 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Eu cá não hesitei em levar um casaco, luvas, cachecol...  parece que estou no interior. 3 graus perto das 8 da manhã brrr. O céu está limpo e o vento é fraco.


----------



## Lousano (15 Dez 2009 às 09:04)

Bom dia.

Hoje a mínima foi de -3,1º.

Neste momento -1,9º, vento fraco e céu limpo.

Hoje já deu para ver umas poças de água com uma camada de gelo.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Dez 2009 às 09:23)

Lightning disse:


> Mínima de 1,2ºC às 07:16, o que me surpreendeu bastante.



Bom dia!
Assim se nota a pequena diferença de altitude que nos separa, acrescendo ainda os metros extra do meu 8º andar, pois aqui a minha mínima foi bem mais alta, embora se tenha formado geada que ainda persiste nos carros e locais à sombra.
O mínima ficou-se então pelos 3.8ºC, às 05h21.

De momento, 5.1ºC, 60%HR, 1013hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## mocha (15 Dez 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia a todos, já vi que isto esta animado 
Estou com um pequeno (grande) problema as minhas estaçoes marcavam cerca de 7ºC as 8.30 da manha, vendo no site do IM a estação do barreiro marcava 1.1ºC. Algo está errado, sinceramente não me parece que esteja assim taaaaanto frio alguem daqui que possa dar dados? obrigado


----------



## Lightning (15 Dez 2009 às 09:28)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Assim se nota a pequena diferença de altitude que nos separa, acrescendo ainda os metros extra do meu 8º andar, pois aqui a minha mínima foi bem mais alta, embora se tenha formado geada que ainda persiste nos carros e locais à sombra.
> O mínima ficou-se então pelos 3.8ºC, às 05h21.



Tal como o Daniel Vilão disse, esta descida das temperaturas foi muito localizada. 

Mas também os factores que acabaste de referir contribuíram para a diferença entre as nossas mínimas.


----------



## F_R (15 Dez 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia

Em Santarém está uma boa camada de geada, mas que devido ao sol não se deve aguentar muito tempo.
Às 8 horas a estação do IM marcava -0.6ºC
Já a estação de Alvega à mesma hora marcava -5.5ºC


----------



## seqmad (15 Dez 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia,

Registei aqui às 7H40, penso que foi a mínima, de *+0,3º*, em linha com o habitual de aqui ser ligeiramente mais frio que nas zonas à volta. No carro, aqui junto à Estação, o termómetro ainda marcou -0,5º. Pela primeira vez este Outono uma bela camada de gelo no carro. De qualquer modo ficou longe dos -2,1 de 09Jan.


----------



## fsl (15 Dez 2009 às 10:03)

Em Oeiras TEMP Min 2.4º.


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 15-12-09   9:59)
Temperatura:	7.2°C 
Humidade:	59%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	-0.3°C 
Vento:	6.4 km/hr ENE
Pressão:	1014.7 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	23.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 413.0mm
Wind chill:	 6.1°C 
Indíce THW:	 5.7°C 
Indíce Calor:	 6.7°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 2.4°C às   4:15	 7.2°C às  9:58
Humidade:	 59%  às   9:58	 83%  às   4:51
Ponto de Orvalho:	 -1.7°C às   7:58	 0.0°C às   0:03
Pressão:	 1014.2hPa  às   4:43	 1015.2hPa  às   9:18
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 20.9 km/hr  às   8:31
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 1.7°C às   4:49	
Maior Indíce Calor		 6.7°C às   9:5


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 10:13)

Aqui, o vento começou agora a soprar fraco de SE.
A temperatura que já ia nos 4,7ºC, está agora nos 4,3ºC.

Já se vêem muitas nuvens altas a sul.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Dez 2009 às 10:40)

Bom Dia

Finalmente esteve uma Minima negativa por aqui, foi de -2.7ºC e com uma bela geada. Por agora estão 3.5ºC e ainda á restos de geada.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2009 às 10:53)

HotSpot disse:


>



Foto espectacular 

Adorava poder ter caminhado por cima dessa erva, o efeito e o som é o mesmo que se se pisar bolachas 

Por cá mínima de 3.6ºC e neste momento estou com 5.3ºC agora é sempre a subir, ela vem aí


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Dez 2009 às 11:38)

olá bom dia... 

Alguns Cirrus spissatus e fibratus neste final de manhã ainda fria com vento a soprar fraco de NE.
A temperatura mínima atingida foi até agora a mais baixa na minha estação: *1.2º C*.

Neste momento registo *8.7º C* e *43% HR*.


HotSpot interessante a 2ª foto, mas parecem filamentos de vermes vistos ao microscópio!


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

pela 2ªvez a minha estação entrou em terrenos negativos  *-0,3ºC *
bela mínima sem duvidas, mas não chegou para bater o recorde de *-1.1ºC*...talvez em Janeiro.


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 11:59)

ah...só uma nota: 
ontem à mesma hora (12:00) estavam *9.5ºC*, hoje estão neste momento *8.5ºC*


----------



## DRC (15 Dez 2009 às 12:19)

Bem, noite fria por aqui.
Ás 4 da manhã estavam 3,2ºC
Tendo descido ainda até se ter atingido a mínima do dia de *2,8ºC*.

Houve muita geada acumulada nos veículos mais expostos.
As temperaturas deverão ter descido mais na localidade vizinha do Forte da Casa, pois a acumulação de geada era maior.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2009 às 12:21)

Excelentes fotos *HotSpot*!

---

Valor actual de apenas *7,1ºC*! Não me lembro de um valor tão baixo para esta hora!

Humidade nos 40% e céu encoberto por Cirroestratus.

Vento moderado de E (90º).


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Dez 2009 às 12:22)

Ainda 8.2ºC, ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem por esta hora...
Nota-se bem o aumento da nebulosidade a entrar de Sul e SO.
Por enquanto, ainda alta e média, mas mais logo...
52%HR, 1012hpa.


----------



## DRC (15 Dez 2009 às 12:24)

Neste momento estão *7,1ºC* á sombra aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Dez 2009 às 12:32)

Um início de tarde agradável e de muito sol.

De momento 7,2 ºC e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2009 às 12:35)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de *0,4ºC*

Agora céu a ficar nublado por nuvens altas a virem de SW e a temperatura é de 8,5ºC com vento fraco


----------



## kikofra (15 Dez 2009 às 12:35)

Hoje as 7:30 registei -2cº


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Dez 2009 às 14:29)

Sigo com 9ºC, com máxima, até ao momento, de 9.2ºC, uma raridade...
O céu está já encoberto por nebulosidade alta, e o vento começa a fazer-se sentir. Pressão em queda, nos 1010hpa.


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 14:31)

por aqui *10.7ºC*, está mais fresco que ontem à tarde.

ps-atingi uma máxima de *11.1ºC*


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Dez 2009 às 14:51)

Olá

Hoje a míníma foi de *2.3ºC*
Agora sigo com apenas 7.6ºC, algum vento e céu muito nublado.


----------



## F_R (15 Dez 2009 às 15:04)

Em Santarém já começam a entrar as nuvens altas sendo que já taparam por completo o sol.
Às 13 horas estavam:
9.1ºC


----------



## iceworld (15 Dez 2009 às 15:33)

As nuvens altas tapam agora o Sol! Venha a


----------



## thunderboy (15 Dez 2009 às 16:23)

Desce devagar... 8.3ºC
O que é certo é que desce.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Dez 2009 às 16:26)

Boas pessoal...
Esta noite registei 3,1ºc de minima, agora sigo com 9,6ºc e humidade igualmente baixa 30%HR...
Não deve descer muito mais, o céu está nublado...


----------



## Henrique (15 Dez 2009 às 16:30)

Infelizmente a minha estação, por estar colocado o sensor num sitio desfavorável ou por falta de pilhas não correspondeu às temperaturas desta noite. No entanto tive a oportunidade de me guiar pelo termómetro do carro que marcava -2ºC às 7:30. A cerca de 1.5km daqui a temperatura registada no carro foi de -3ºC.

Como não podia deixar de ser ocorreu geada que fiz questão de fotografar:


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 16:45)

por aqui sigo com *9.6ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (15 Dez 2009 às 16:50)

E continua a descer....7.5ºC
Se continuar a este ritmo antes das 20h ja andarei por baixo dos 5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Dez 2009 às 17:10)

Neste momento sigo com céu encoberto, por nuvens escuras, mas altas....

A temperatura ronda os 9,2º, a Humidade está nos 49%, a pressão está nos 1013...
O vento esse é fraco....
HOje tive uma minima de -2,0º


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 17:13)

andres disse:


> Neste momento sigo com céu encoberto, por nuvens escuras, mas altas....
> 
> A temperatura ronda os *9,2º*, a Humidade está nos 49%, a pressão está nos 1013...
> O vento esse é fraco....
> HOje tive uma minima de -2,0º



engraçado, estás com a mesma temperatura que eu


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2009 às 17:24)

Boa tarde, por aqui depois de uma noite gélida o tempo frio mantém-se com 9,2ºC e Céu muito nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Dez 2009 às 17:29)

squidward disse:


> engraçado, estás com a mesma temperatura que eu



Como a distãncia nos separa, e a temperatura semelhante..Pura coicidencia

Agora vou com 9,0 e céu encoberto


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Dez 2009 às 17:30)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 7.7ºC, o vento é nulo e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2009 às 17:33)

Extremos de hoje:

*11.3 °C (13:48)*
*-2.2 °C (07:59)*

A temperatura hoje não vai descer muito.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Dez 2009 às 17:57)

O céu já está bastante encoberto, e a temperatura segue nos 8.8ºC.
A máxima foi, até ao momento, de 9.9ºC.


----------



## jppm89 (15 Dez 2009 às 18:02)

Alguém perto de Mem Martins com estação meteorologica ou que me saiba dizer onde eu possa ir confirmando sempre as temperaturas aqui na zona? Abraço


----------



## thunderboy (15 Dez 2009 às 18:05)

Agora desce com uma lentidão....6.7ºC


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 18:08)

por aqui desce muito lentamente *8.8ºC*


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 18:36)

a minha estação "encalhou" há já meia-hora nos *8,8ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (15 Dez 2009 às 18:38)

Até agora apenas 6.6ºC....
A ver vamos...

Talvez neve na serra d'aire e mesmo assim...


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 18:51)

já está a subir  *9,0ºC*

venham as trovoadas...


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Dez 2009 às 18:54)

squidward disse:


> a minha estação "encalhou" há já meia-hora nos *8,8ºC*



Tal e qual como eu, que há cerca de uma hora tenho a temperatura estagnada nos 8.8ºC...
Nada que não fosse previsível, venha então a chuva...


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2009 às 19:08)

Estremos de hoje:
10,3ºC/-3,2ºC.
Actualmente 7,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2009 às 19:15)

Extremos de hoje em minha casa:

Mínima:*0,4ºC*

Máxima:*10ºC*

Agora a temperatura esta a descer muitooo lentamente e sigo com 8,5ºC e vento fraco, ao final da noite e inicio da madrugada começa a chover por estes lados


----------



## stormy (15 Dez 2009 às 19:23)

boas noites
antes de uma noite chuvosa e quiça com alguma surpresa ( neve a cotas mais baixas a norte ou alguma trovoada), sigocom ceu muito nublado por nebulosidade estratiforme media e alta, vento de leste e 8.9º, valor este concerteza o mais baixo desta noite aqui, na encarnmação


----------



## SnowMan (15 Dez 2009 às 19:33)

Boas!
Alguém confirma a pequena mancha de precipitação que mostra o radar do IM às 18:30h entre as Caldas da Rainha e Santarém? Que temperaturas se observam nessa zona?


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2009 às 19:37)

A temperatura máxima de hoje foi a mais baixa alguma vez registada aqui com excepção dos dias de neve!

*8,8ºC* pelas 13:36.

De momento sigo com 8,0ºC, estagnados, e vento fraco a moderado, de direcção variável.

Céu encoberto, mas até ao momento, sem qualquer chuva.


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Dez 2009 às 19:44)

Olá

Sigo com 7.8ºC estagnados e céu nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Dez 2009 às 19:47)

Desce agora um pouco mais rápido.... 6.3ºC
Acredito totalmente que seja possível nevar na serra d'aire mas aqui é praticamente impossível.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 19:52)

Boas!

Aqui sigo com muitas nuvens, vento fraco de SE e temperatura estagnada nos 7,5ºC.

Hoje tive a segunda máxima mais baixa do ano.
Apenas 8,3ºC.

Mais frio do que isto, só a 8 de Janeiro que tive 8,0ºC.


----------



## Madragoa (15 Dez 2009 às 19:58)

Boa noite 

Ora bem...isto hoje esteve,e está fresquínho 

Temperatura actual de 7.8c.
Humidade nos 55%.
Pressão atmosférica 1010mb.
Vento fraco,na ordem dos 15km/h de média de Este.
Céu nublado por nebulosidade,média e alta.

Quanto ás Minimas !!

Dia de ontem 4.4c
Dia de hoje 2.4c 

Quanto a gelo...aqui,e na baixa não observei...mas a caminho do (Work),passando por os Olivais,em direcção ao Aeroporto,ai sim tudo o que estava na rua tinha uma fina camada de gelo.e tanbem vi gelo e cima dos automóveis no Prior Velho.
O dia...principalmente de manha foi bastante fresco , a seguir mais ou menos há hora de almoço,começou a surgir alguma nebulosidade alta.

Sigo por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...,e boas minimas .


----------



## thunderboy (15 Dez 2009 às 20:02)

Acabei de ultrapassar a barreira dos 6ºC e vou com 5.9ºC
5.7ºC(8.07h)


----------



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2009 às 20:04)

Aqui sigo com temperatura estagnada. Estão agora *7,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2009 às 20:05)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui sigo com temperatura estagnada. Estão agora *7,2ºC*



Aqui já sobe tinha 8,1ºC e agora tenho 8,7ºC ai vem a chuva


----------



## belem (15 Dez 2009 às 20:08)

miguel disse:


> Aqui já sobe tinha 8,1ºC e agora tenho 8,7ºC ai vem a chuva



Entre as duas observações, qual foi a variação da intensidade do vento?
E a direcção ainda não mudou?
Obrigado.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Dez 2009 às 20:13)

E não para de descer 5.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2009 às 20:16)

Eis que caem as primeiras pingas, grossas, com 8,1ºC!

Vento a 21,3 km/h de NE (45º).


----------



## Teles (15 Dez 2009 às 20:22)

Boas , deixo aqui algumas fotos do dia de hoje:


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2009 às 20:24)

teles disse:


>



Bem bonitas as fotos


----------



## Madragoa (15 Dez 2009 às 20:24)

Começou a subida...sigo com 8.2c.
O vento aqui continua de Este,na ordem dos 10km/h de média.
A humidade subiu ligeiramente.
Começa a pingar...

Sigo por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## thunderboy (15 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

Acabei de saber que houve uma pessoa que registou -4ºC(7.40) a 2km de onde vivo
Subida para os 5.7ºC agora...


----------



## belem (15 Dez 2009 às 20:39)

Aqui já chove e a temperatura naturalmente já subiu.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Dez 2009 às 20:41)

belem disse:


> Aqui já chove e a temperatura naturalmente já subiu.



Aqui pela outra banda, ainda não chove e a temperatura mantém-se estável nos 8.8ºC.


----------



## fsl (15 Dez 2009 às 20:45)

Em Oeiras já cairam alguns pingos e a TEMP está estacionária em 9º.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2009 às 20:55)

Pingos dispersos e *7,7ºC*.

Lentamente, mas desce!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Dez 2009 às 20:57)

Dia marcado por algum vento a meio da tarde, com a máxima a ficar em 10,1 ºC pelas 15:58h.

Agora vento fraco, mas constante, de Leste e 8,9 ºC.


----------



## Lousano (15 Dez 2009 às 21:01)

A máxima hoje foi de 11,3º.

Neste momento 5,9º, o vento começou a ficar moderado de Sul, estando a subir e bem a temperatura.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Dez 2009 às 21:01)

O stormy relata 7,0 ºC pela Louriceira e chuva fraca, com 56 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lightning (15 Dez 2009 às 21:18)

Está quase a chover. Segundo o radar vai ser em quantidade razoável. 

E vendo as imagens de satélite também. 

Por agora céu muito nublado com 9,1ºC e vento fraco a moderado.

EDIT 21:22 - Já chove, com pingas bem grossas.


----------



## bewild (15 Dez 2009 às 21:20)

Boa noite!

Aproveito para reportar as primeiras pingas em Sobral de Monte Agraço.

Já caíu um pouco de granizo e enquanto me deslocava na viatura tive a impressão de ver saraiva em uma outra outra gota visto fazer o efeito da mesma ao bater no vidro do carro.

Vamos aguardar para ver o que a noite nos proporciona...

Neste momento só peço para que desça a temperatura e que venha chuva pois pelas imagens de satélite está escasso.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2009 às 21:34)

Chove mais forte agora!

A temperatura desce! *7,1ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 21:48)

A temperatura tem estado a descer bem!
6,2ºC e chove.

Pingos grossos e frios.
Mas nada de partículas geladas.  
1,1mm


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 21:49)

por aqui já pinga, e a temperatura baixou dos *7.9ºC* para os *7.8ºC*


----------



## GARFEL (15 Dez 2009 às 21:52)

boas
thunderboy
a estação de tomar
registou -5.6 a essa hora
agora é que tamos pior e ja vou nos 7 graus


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Dez 2009 às 21:53)

Olá

Sigo com 5.4ºC e chuva moderada


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 21:54)

5,8ºC!!

Pingos grossos! 
1,5mm


----------



## mocha (15 Dez 2009 às 21:55)

Chuvinha e 9,6C


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

72ºC, ainda nada áquosos.


----------



## lm1960 (15 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

Boas,

Estive há pouco no Cabeço de Montachique e a temperatura estava nos 5º, estavam a cair uns pingos ligeiros, ainda pensei que vinha alguns flocos, mas tive que descer para jantar.
Há 2 anos as condições eram idênticas mas a temperatura estava dos 1/2º.


----------



## GARFEL (15 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

7.5 graus
tá aqui tá a fazer calor de verão
inda faz sol esta noite


----------



## Lousano (15 Dez 2009 às 22:02)

Não entendo a razão de ter uma temperatura tão alta (7,2º).


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2009 às 22:02)

Continua a chover, agora com *6,1ºC*!


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

João Ferreira disse:


> Olá
> 
> Sigo com 5.4ºC e chuva moderada





AnDré disse:


> 5,8ºC!!
> 
> Pingos grossos!
> 1,5mm



Excelentes temperaturas com chuva nessa zona... a comparar comigo aqui no interior centro, *sem chuva e com 4.2ºC*.


----------



## GARFEL (15 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

Lousano disse:


> Não entendo a razão de ter uma temperatura tão alta (7,2º).




a razão é mesma desde ha seculos
simples
entra a chuva sai ofrio
eles não se dão........................cá


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

Lousano disse:


> Não entendo a razão de ter uma temperatura tão alta (7,2º).



Aqui já ia nos 7,7ºC. Até começar a chover.
5,4ºC.
Os pingos grossos mantém-se.
1,9mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Dez 2009 às 22:06)

Fui e vim a Lisboa agora, e dos 9ºC com que saí daqui, voltei com chuva e 6ºC no carro...
Porque na estação ainda marca 8.4ºC.
Precipitação ainda zero...


----------



## Lousano (15 Dez 2009 às 22:10)

GARFEL disse:


> a razão é mesma desde ha seculos
> simples
> entra a chuva sai ofrio
> eles não se dão........................cá



Certo, mas em todos os quadrantes em redor as temperaturas são inferiores.



AnDré disse:


> Aqui já ia nos 7,7ºC. Até começar a chover.
> 5,4ºC.
> Os pingos grossos mantém-se.
> 1,9mm.



Isso é bom sinal, é pena é não estarem os 4º que pensaria que estariam neste momento.


----------



## Lightning (15 Dez 2009 às 22:10)

mr. phillip disse:


> Precipitação ainda zero...



Exacto, já chove há algum tempo mas ainda não deu para acumular.

Temperatura em queda, agora nos 7,7ºC. 

Chuva gelada acompanhada de vento fraco.


----------



## under (15 Dez 2009 às 22:12)

Aqui por Coimbra a 50 metros do IM estao 1011 hpa e 8.3ºC, chuva ainda nada...


----------



## kikofra (15 Dez 2009 às 22:13)

Muito vento e uma temperatura de verão  de cerca de 8cº


----------



## Madragoa (15 Dez 2009 às 22:14)

Ora bem isto estava a subir...e agora esta a descer,sigo com 6.2c.
O vento a pesar de mais fraco...continua de Este ,e tem caido alguns aguaceiros fracos,que renderam 0.2mm
A pressão baixou para os 1009mb.

Sigo por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Bastien (15 Dez 2009 às 22:14)

Boas 

Nos ultimos 15 minutos a temperatura aqui na zona desceu praticamente 2 graus dos 6,9 para os 4,7.
Estou a tomar atenção, porque a mesma esteve estagnada nos 7 graus durante horas e também porque um dos colegas do forum esteve há pouco no cabeço de montachique com 5 graus que fica a 2km.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 22:38)

Estagnou nos 5,0ºC aqui.
Deixou de chover.

A humidade é que já está a subir. 76%.
2,0mm acumulados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

Noite amena, com 8,1 ºC de momento, embora já tenha estado nos 7,9 ºC.

Acumulados 1,2 mm até ao momento.

Vento fraco mas constante de ESE.


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Dez 2009 às 22:42)

Sigo com 5.1ºC e por agora não chove.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2009 às 22:43)

Caem novamente umas pingas dispersas.

A temperatura estagnou nos *5,9ºC*.

Humidade a 80% e pressão a 1008 hPa. Vento a 23,4 km/h de E (90º) e wind chill nos 2,6ºC.


----------



## F_R (15 Dez 2009 às 22:49)

Em Santarém já cairam os primeiros pingos


----------



## iceworld (15 Dez 2009 às 22:51)

Por aqui e segundo o I.M a temperatura desceu para os 5.5º ás 10h00 quando ás 9h00 estavam 6.4º.
Aguardo achegada da


----------



## belem (15 Dez 2009 às 22:52)

Madragoa disse:


> Ora bem isto estava a subir...e agora esta a descer,sigo com 6.2c.
> O vento a pesar de mais fraco...continua de Este ,e tem caido alguns aguaceiros fracos,que renderam 0.2mm
> A pressão baixou para os 1009mb.
> 
> ...



É verdade aqui tb noto uma ligeira descida. 
Na garagem tenho um termómetro que mostra 6ºc, mas lá está mais frio que no exterior, daí que aqui na minha zona, deve estar um pouco mais...
A ver se me dá na cabeça e na paciência para procurar por uma estação meteorológica, de preferência uma que seja fácil de transportar de um local para outro ( para as viagens seria perfeito!).


----------



## Profetaa (15 Dez 2009 às 23:20)

Ola boa noite...
Entre Cantanhede e Mira registo 6.9º e a subir ligeiramente(já esteve nos 6.3º esta noite),o vento começa a "levantar",16km/h(tambem lentamente) ,nada de chuva e a humidade tem descido,55% agora....


----------



## thunderboy (15 Dez 2009 às 23:29)

Extremos de hoje 
-2.4ºC/10.1ºC

Por agora a temperatura vai em queda... 5.4ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Dez 2009 às 23:31)

Boas

Aqui por Sesimbra chove moderado, com vento fraco a moderado de sul a temperatura ronda os 7º.

É possível ver algumas descargas eléctricas pela madrugada dentro.

Abraços


----------



## iceworld (15 Dez 2009 às 23:35)

Volta a subir a temperatura para os 6.6º e olhando para o radar não se vislumbra a desejada . Parece ir tudo para o interior.


----------



## NunoBrito (15 Dez 2009 às 23:40)

o que sei é que acabou agora mesmo de cair uma valente carga de água.

Choveu a sério durante cinco minutos.

Agora está chuva moderada.

Quero mais ...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (15 Dez 2009 às 23:41)

Boas Noites meteoloucos  por aqui esteve uma mínima de 2.7 ºC e uma Maxima de 7.7 ºC.
Neste momento estão 5.7 ºC, parou de chuver, e vento de 17.4 km\h windchill de 2.1 ºC.

Precipitação diária 1.6 mm .

Ate Amanha ; )


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2009 às 23:45)

Chove bem agora, com *5,5ºC*!


----------



## NunoBrito (15 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

*Temperatura exterior: 6,0º
Humidade relativa: 60%
Pressão: 1008hPa
Velocidade do vento: 14,5 Km/h -  NW 
Precipitação: 2,2mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Dez 2009 às 23:52)

Está deveras desagradável lá fora. O vento sopra, com a chuva moderada batida a vento.

Temperatura:  	 6.3 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 	3.7 °C 
Humidade: 	83% 
Velocidade do vento: 	12.2km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	18.3km/h 
Vento: 	ESTE 	
Pressão: 	1009.0hPa 	
Precipitação: 	3.0mm

Friooo.

Btw, extremos das 13h às 00h: Máxima 9.8 Mínima 6.3


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2009 às 23:54)

Aqui está a chover 

3.4 mm e 5.6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

Volta a descer a temperatura aqui.
4,8ºC e 4,1mm acumulados, e a chover.

A humidade é que não pára de subir: 81%.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui está a chover
> 
> 3.4 mm e 5.6ºC.



É uma temperatura surpreendente para quem já está com chuva e na zona do país a que se refere...um prenúcio branco para o norte?


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Dez 2009 às 00:08)

boa noite  

Desde sensivelmente as 20 horas que está a chover, geralmente em regime de precipitação fraca, porém algumas vezes um pouco mais forte, como agora!

Foi um dia complicado e ainda não vi as últimas tendências previstas, mas a avaliar pelo ar frio que se sente lá fora, se a temperatura descer mais um pouco face ao ritmo observado e se a excessiva humidade não o impedir, será uma noite diferente..., ou não!  

*Extremos de 15-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 9.1ºC / 87% HR

*mínimos:* 1.2ºC / 38% HR

Valores actuais: *5.7ºC* / *87% HR*


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2009 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 3.3ºC

Máx - 8.9ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 40 km/h

Humidade mínima de 48% e máxima 91%

Precipitação - 3.4 mm rain rate máximo - 8.0 mm/hr

Céu muito nublado, e aguaceiros pra noite, vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Dez 2009 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

4,0 ºC / 10,1 ºC

3,0 mm


----------



## ct5iul (16 Dez 2009 às 00:14)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max:8.8ºc 13:47
Temp Min:3.5ºc 03:17
Rajada Max:34.4km/h 23:09
Wind Chill Min: -3.1ºc 23:52

Temp actual 5.5ºC 23:55
Pressão: 1008.6Hpa 23:55
Intensidade do Vento: 14.4 km/h 23:55
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:E
Temperatura do vento: 0.3ºC 23:55
Humidade Relativa:87% 23:55
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 1.5 mm 23:55
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 2.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:55
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2009 às 00:21)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Actualmente tenho 5,4ºC e humidade nos 90%.

Já não chove.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Dez 2009 às 00:35)

Neste momento chove menos, o vento é que além de bastante frio aumentou de intensidade passando a moderado vindo de E/NE; vem da direcção certa para não vir carregado de tanta humidade, mas...

Posso errar! Que importa...! Mas o que é que me garante que aqui não terei alguma surpresa esta noite? 

Agora com *5.4ºC* / *92% HR* (ai esta humidade...)


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2009 às 01:08)

Boas aqui estão 5,0ºC com vento forte a rajada mais alta é de 51,3km/h e um Wind chill de -1,5ºC  a precipitação é de 5,2mm


----------



## stormy (16 Dez 2009 às 01:14)

boas noites
na encarnação sigo com 6.6º ( ja tocou os 6.4º), vento fraco a moderado de leste e periodos de chuva fraca a moderada.
durante a madrugada a massa maritima mais amena deverá chegar, ate lá o ANDRÉ deslocou-se ao monte de montemor ( 300m), a norte de odivelas, e reporta temperaturas entre os 4.0º e os 4.8º, vento moderado de leste e chuva fraca a moderada 
ate agora deve ter caido alguma neve a cotas de 400-600m, no centro e sul,  mas nas proximas horas, com a entrada de ar quente em altura e o lento arrastamento do ar frio de superficie, a cota deverá subir, aos 1500-1600m...
no norte, durante a manhã, dever-se-há repetir o mesmo com as cotas a começarem nos 300-600m subindo para 1300-1600m
grandes acumulaçoes sao esperadas em altitudes acima de 1600-1700m devido ao facto de praticamente tudo o que cair  essas cotas nos prox 8 dias ser sob forma solida


----------



## granizus (16 Dez 2009 às 01:16)

Boas,

Há pouco no IC 16 entre a CREL e Sintra apanhei chuva moderade e 2º a 3º (embora tenha de dar um desconto porque é um renault e marca sempre menos).
Fiquei com a sensação que morremos na prais. Era só mais um bocadinho...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Dez 2009 às 01:22)

granizus disse:


> (embora tenha de dar um desconto porque é um renault e marca sempre menos).



Exactamente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Dez 2009 às 01:23)

Por aqui 7,0 ºC e a chuva parou. 

Vento fraco de Leste.

Acumulados 1,4 mm já nestes primeiros instantes do dia.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Dez 2009 às 01:31)

O Wind chill deverá estar interessante por aqui aos 120m com vento moderado e algumas rajadas ainda que não muito fortes, não fosse na prática ser insuficiente a avaliar pela temperatura em condições estáveis.

Há feedbacks de ligeiras subidas da temperatura. Por aqui, desde há pouco sem grande evolução: *5.3º*; *5.5º* e agora *5.4ºC*, é o que se tem verificado e a elevada humidade nos *94% HR*.


----------



## kikofra (16 Dez 2009 às 01:32)

Vento forte com precipitação forte neste momento, parece assutador.


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2009 às 01:35)

Esta noite eu e o Nuno fomos até aos cimo da serra da Arrábida chegamos lá por voltas das 23:30 e os últimos 200 metros estava um nevoeiro que mal se conseguia ver a estrada não dava para ir a mais de 20/30km/h lá em cima registamos uma temperatura de 5ºC mas como não queria ficar sem sensor devido as fortes rajadas de vento e chuva que caia tive de o recolher mas já descia lentamente por isso a temperatura estaria nuns 4ºC lá em cima a quase 500m de altitude  muita chuva e rajadas muito fortes mas nada de mais a assinalar... 

Aqui agora já em casa registo 6,3ºc e vento mais fraco... 5,2mm registados até agora.


----------



## seqmad (16 Dez 2009 às 01:37)

Aqui a chuva começou com 6,1º, tem subido gradualmente e vai em 7,5º. Confesso que esperava que a chuva se iniciasse com uma temperatura mais alta, tipo 8 a 10. Nada mau, e bom prenúncio para muitas zonas do Centro de cotas médias que estarão mais frias e a rondar aquele limiar... mas depende das tais condições da atmosfera que já se referiu não serem muito propícias...


----------



## seqmad (16 Dez 2009 às 01:41)

miguel disse:


> Esta noite eu e o Nuno fomos até aos cimo da serra da Arrábida chegamos lá por voltas das 23:30 e os últimos 200 metros estava um nevoeiro que mal se conseguia ver a estrada não dava para ir a mais de 20/30km/h lá em cima registamos uma temperatura de 5ºC mas como não queria ficar sem sensor devido as fortes rajadas de vento e chuva que caia tive de o recolher mas já descia lentamente por isso a temperatura estaria nuns 4ºC lá em cima a quase 500m de altitude  muita chuva e rajadas muito fortes mas nada de mais a assinalar...
> 
> Aqui agora já em casa registo 6,3ºc e vento mais fraco... 5,2mm registados até agora.


É pena, se houvesse algo mais a assinalar ia já a correr para lá. Foi por pouco...


----------



## iceworld (16 Dez 2009 às 01:44)

Chega a  fraca que deu apenas para molhar o chão.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Dez 2009 às 01:52)

miguel disse:


> cimo da serra da Arrábida nuns 4ºC lá em cima a quase 500m de altitude muita chuva e rajadas muito fortes mas nada de mais a assinalar...



A essa altitude é de elevar a fasquia, mas pelos vistos o resultado é outro!

Por aqui não chove desde há pouco, vento de Este moderado com rajadas que intensifica o frio e *5.6ºC* com *94% HR*


----------



## cactus (16 Dez 2009 às 01:58)

miguel disse:


> Esta noite eu e o Nuno fomos até aos cimo da serra da Arrábida chegamos lá por voltas das 23:30 e os últimos 200 metros estava um nevoeiro que mal se conseguia ver a estrada não dava para ir a mais de 20/30km/h lá em cima registamos uma temperatura de 5ºC mas como não queria ficar sem sensor devido as fortes rajadas de vento e chuva que caia tive de o recolher mas já descia lentamente por isso a temperatura estaria nuns 4ºC lá em cima a quase 500m de altitude  muita chuva e rajadas muito fortes mas nada de mais a assinalar...
> 
> Aqui agora já em casa registo 6,3ºc e vento mais fraco... 5,2mm registados até agora.



Boas , tb estive na arrabida por volta da 1H30 temperatura onde a estrada deixa ir , era 5ºC nevoeiro serradissimo e vento forte, cá em baixo marcava 7ºC , ixto no termometro do carro ..


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2009 às 02:01)

stormy disse:


> o ANDRÉ deslocou-se ao monte de montemor ( 300m), a norte de odivelas, e reporta temperaturas entre os 4.0º e os 4.8º, vento moderado de leste e chuva fraca a moderada



Como a chuva se mantinha moderada, e a temperatura aqui em minha casa, aos 142m, estava nos 4,9ºC, decidi ir dar uma volta pelos altos aqui perto.

Odivelas:





A azul a minha casa (ponto de partida), a vermelho os pontos onde estive parado.






A norte, Montemor, a sul Serra da Amoreira. Ambos a cima dos 300m de altitude.





Não vi nada de mais.
Chuva persistente, e vento moderado de este.
Acima dos 300m era como se entrasse numa nuvem. Nem conseguia destingir o alcatrão dos caminhos de cabra. 

Quanto a temperaturas, como não tenho termómetro no carro, improvisei um.
Levei a minha velhinha estação do Lidl. Prendi o sensor ao vidro da janela, e aí fui eu.






No alto da Serra da Amoreira, registei naquelas condições: 4,6ºC.




Estaria certamente menos. À volta dos 4ºC. 

Do lado de Montemor registei igualmente 4,6ºC.





Com nevoeiro cerrado.





Quando cheguei a casa este sensor marcava 5,5ºC, ao passo que o sensor que tenho instalado lá fora marcava 5,0ºC.

Por isso, o erro médio das medições deverá andar à volta dos 0,5ºC, ou seja, acima dos 300m aqui na região, e nesta última hora, observei nevoeiro cerrado, chuva persistente, vento moderado de este e temperatura a rondar os 4ºC.
Frio, muito frio. Mas sem sinal de nada que se equipare à neve.


----------



## iceworld (16 Dez 2009 às 02:17)

moderada


----------



## cactus (16 Dez 2009 às 02:19)

voltou a chuva ...


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Dez 2009 às 02:20)

AnDré disse:


> Frio, muito frio. Mas sem sinal de nada que se equipare à neve.



Vamo-nos ficando pela sensação de bastante frio e desejosos de uma descida de 4/5º, "era só mais um bocadinho assim!"  ...já agora, vi-te lá em cima! 

Parece que a tendência por aqui é de estagnação; com vento por vezes forte, sem chuva e *5.6ºC* com *94% HR* ...e por aqui me fico!


----------



## squidward (16 Dez 2009 às 02:28)

Chuva fraca e com uns fresquinhos *6,5ºC*


----------



## dahon (16 Dez 2009 às 02:28)

Boas! Chove forte neste momento por Coimbra.


----------



## squidward (16 Dez 2009 às 02:38)

por aqui a temperatura não pára de descer, já vou nos *6,3ºC* e continua a  de forma fraca.


----------



## cactus (16 Dez 2009 às 02:46)

Aqui tambem nao para de chuver , pena nao sei a temperatura..


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2009 às 02:56)

Boas pessoal, por aqui a temperatura subiu um bocado antes de começar a chover, entretanto saí e registava 8,2ºc por volta das 21h00, cheguei por volta das 00h00 e chovia com 5,8ºc mas desde aí subiu novamente, atingiu os 7,2ºc e voltou a descer até aos 6,5ºc, por onde se tem mantido na ultima hora...


----------



## iceworld (16 Dez 2009 às 02:59)

Por agora parou e entretanto fui há janela tentar perceber se a temperatura tinha oscilado ou não uma vez que estava bastante alta.
Seguramente que deu um bom trambolhão, apostando eu a dedómetro que deve rondar os 4/5º.
Se estiver certo muitos serão os locais aqui próximos que devem ver neve esta noite.
Fico assim mais contente e confiante em que pessoal do interior centro/norte tenha a prenda que deseja. 
A ver vamos 
Até amanhã. Ou melhor daqui a 3h30min pois quero espreitar o que se passa por volta dessa hora.....que vício este


----------



## Lousano (16 Dez 2009 às 03:22)

Por aqui um período de chuva que deixou 0,5mm.

Neste momento 7,2º e vento muito forte, com rajada máxima registada de 57,9 km/h.

EDIT: 69 km/h - Parece que vai tudo desabar


----------



## squidward (16 Dez 2009 às 03:40)

caiem uns borrifos mas a temperatura desce a mesma  *5.9ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2009 às 05:03)

bem, por aqui registo agora 5,9'c e 89%HR após uma curta chuvada... Força aí pro pessoal de vila real. que fique tudo branco.. Boa noite pessoal..


----------



## iceworld (16 Dez 2009 às 07:07)

Por aqui e olhando ao radar o que falta é mesmo a . Não voltou a chover depois do aguaceiro por volta das 3h.


----------



## Teles (16 Dez 2009 às 07:58)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura mantém-se nos 4,3 desde ontem há noite , precipitação acumulada desde a meia noite 3mm , neste momento chuva fraca


----------



## vitamos (16 Dez 2009 às 09:21)

Bom dia!

Aguaceiros moderados por Coimbra. A temperatura na cidade era há pouco de 6ºC. Junto ao rio oscila entre 5ºC e 6ºC.


----------



## F_R (16 Dez 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia

Noite chuvosa em Santarém.
Agora está fresquinho mas não chove


----------



## stormy (16 Dez 2009 às 09:57)

bons dias
no CG actualmente ceu muito nublado por estratocumuls, com periodos de chuva, e vento de SSE.
na encarnação, as 8.17h tinha 5.9º, apos minima de 5.4º, e condiçoes semelhantes as daqui.
ha minutos( 9.50h) falei com os meus avós que relatam 4.8º e chuva actualmente na minha estação na louriceira, tendo sido possivel a ocorrencia de agua-neve durante a madrugada


----------



## squidward (16 Dez 2009 às 10:14)

por aqui estão *6.8ºC* e chuva fraca
atingi uma mínima de *5.3ºC*
será possível ter caído alguma coisa no Montejunto?


----------



## Tyna (16 Dez 2009 às 10:23)

Bom dia a todos
Em relação a neve no Montejunto, não tenho indicações de queda, a minha familia mora nas próximidades, e não têm relato nenhum


----------



## squidward (16 Dez 2009 às 10:39)

a temperatura tem se mantido relativamente baixa esperaria que estivessem mais altas quando me levantei e mesmo agora.

*7.2ºC*


----------



## Lousano (16 Dez 2009 às 11:00)

Bom dia.

Por aqui apenas 1mm registado, mas o vento durante a madrugada foi muito forte, algo que já não via há 10 anos.

Rajada máxima de 89,5 km/h.

Já deu para provocar pequenos danos:







Neste momento céu encoberto, vento cerca 10 km/h de Oeste e 7,0º.


----------



## F_R (16 Dez 2009 às 11:13)

Chuva moderada agora em Santarém


----------



## ct5iul (16 Dez 2009 às 11:36)

Bom dia pela Alta de Lisboa (Lumiar) Chuva forte neste momento Temp 6.8ºc


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2009 às 11:50)

Pouco a pouco a temperatura vai subindo. A mínima foi de *6,0ºC*

Nas próximas horas, está prevista a mudança do vento para Oeste/Sudoeste e aí as temperaturas vão subir bem.

Para já todas as estações da Grande Lisboa mantêm a tendência Leste e continua o


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2009 às 11:52)

Bom dia!

Noite de chuva fraca a moderada e temperatura estagnada nos 5,4ºC.

A mínima foi de *5,2ºC*, pouco depois das 00h.

O total acumulado de precipitação até ao momento é de *3,1mm*.

Neste momento sigo com uns escaldantes 10,4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2009 às 12:11)

Aqui, a temperatura vai subindo, apesar do nevoeiro.
8,4ºC e humidade nos 95%.

Tive uma mínima de 4,2ºC.

Quanto a precipitação, hoje vou com 4,4mm.
Ontem fiquei pelos 4,3mm.


----------



## Lousano (16 Dez 2009 às 12:20)

Cada vez com menos nuvens, o sol vai aquecendo, estando 10,1º neste momento


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2009 às 12:22)

Por aqui 7.9ºC o vento em breve irá rodar pra sudoeste 

Céu com cada vez menos nuvens.


----------



## squidward (16 Dez 2009 às 12:23)

aqui não passa dos *8.0ºc*


----------



## Lightning (16 Dez 2009 às 12:32)

Total acumulado desde as 0 horas: 5,3 mm.

Choveu de forma moderada de noite, no entanto os valores de rain rate's foram bem baixos.

Agora céu parcialmente nublado com algumas abertas, com 8,7ºC e vento fraco a moderado.

Lousano, como é que foi possível teres essa "tempestade de vento" aí com essa rajada máxima? Foi a meu ver um fenómeno muito localizado, certo? 

Aqui a rajada máxima de hoje, até agora, ficou-se pelos 28,4 km/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Dez 2009 às 12:43)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 6,4 ºC numa noite de chuva fraca a moderada.

De momento 8,2 ºC e vento fraco, ainda com fluxo de NNE.

Acumulados 5,0 mm até agora.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2009 às 12:57)

De momento, ainda alguns Fractus e alguma névoa e 12,2ºC de temperatura.

Humidade nos 80% e vento fraco de ESE (112º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Dez 2009 às 13:00)

Gilmet disse:


> De momento, ainda alguns Fractus e alguma névoa e *12,2ºC de temperatura*.



Por aqui, ainda 8,4 ºC.


----------



## granizus (16 Dez 2009 às 13:32)

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa que não para de subir: actualmente estou com 11,1º


----------



## Lousano (16 Dez 2009 às 13:50)

Regressou a nebulosidade e voltou o vento forte de 30/40 km/h.

Um aguaceiro deixou mais 0,5mm, 1,5mm acumulados.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Dez 2009 às 14:02)

Lightning disse:


> Total acumulado desde as 0 horas: 5,3 mm.
> 
> Choveu de forma moderada de noite, no entanto os valores de rain rate's foram bem baixos.
> 
> ...



Por aqui, desde as 0h acumulei 6.1mm...
Ao que acresce mais 1 mm de ontem...

Extremos de ontem actualizados:

3.8ºC
9.9ºC
1mm.

Por agora vou seguindo com o céu muito nublado, podendo cair mais qualquer coisa a qualquer hora...
Sigo com 10.1ºC, 91%HR, 1006hpa, vento fraco.
Como já referi, a precipitação hoje está já nos 6.1mm.
Mínima de 6.7ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Dez 2009 às 14:25)

Boas tardes a mínima de hoje foi de *3.8ºC* pelas 5.23h. Mais um pouco e chocapic!
Agora já mais alta vai nos 6.5ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Dez 2009 às 14:30)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a mInima de hoje foi de 4.8ºC, ao longo da maf«drugada e manhã tem chuvido por vezes moderado tendo acumulado 7.7mm, por agora já não chove e o céu já se encontra com algumas abertas e estão 10.6ºC.


----------



## F_R (16 Dez 2009 às 14:37)

A esta hora em Abrantes ainda só 5.3ºC

Em Santarém não está tanto frio mas ele sente-se bem.
Já não chove


----------



## criz0r (16 Dez 2009 às 15:29)

Boa tarde, por aqui manhã de Chuva e alguns Aguaceiros com a temperatura um pouco mais quente que ontem. De momento Céu muito nublado e 11ºC.


----------



## iceworld (16 Dez 2009 às 15:37)

Manhã com boas abertas com a temperatura a chegar aos 14º. Por agora aguaceiros com cerca de 9º.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2009 às 15:41)

Timidamente o vento está a virar para Oeste.

Deve aumentar a intensidade do vento nas próximas horas e a temperatura subir. Oeiras já segue com 17ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Dez 2009 às 16:07)

Neste momento, subida brutal da temperatura... Em menos de meia hora subiu mais de 3ºC... ritmo de subida de 4.4ºC por hora...
Está a entrar a massa de ar mais quente...
Sigo assim com 15.7ºC, 96%HR.
Caiu mais um aguaceiro há pouco, mas não acumulou.


----------



## squidward (16 Dez 2009 às 16:09)

finalmente o sol a querer aparecer.
sigo com  *9.7ºC*


----------



## granizus (16 Dez 2009 às 16:20)

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa sigo agora com 14,4º.
É impressionante a subida de temperatura. Será que ainda vamos ter trovoada?


----------



## squidward (16 Dez 2009 às 16:22)

granizus disse:


> Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa sigo agora com 14,4º.
> É impressionante a subida de temperatura. Será que ainda vamos ter trovoada?



engraçado é que por aqui a temperatura anda é a descer
já vou com *9.5ºC*


----------



## meteo (16 Dez 2009 às 16:40)

Está uma temperatura alta em Oeiras,de 17ºC. O céu está com poucas nuvens e o vento é fraco.


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2009 às 17:16)

Sensação curiosa agora ao chegar a casa, a mesma estar fria e ter que abrir as janelas para aquecer


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Dez 2009 às 17:26)

Boas

Por aqui esta tarde cairam mais dois aguaceiros moderados aumentando o acumulado de percipitação para 10.1mm.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 10.9ºC

T.Minima: 4.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2009 às 17:38)

A temperatura chegou a subir bastante. A máxima foi de *16,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 14,8ºC e humidade nos 81%.

Vento moderado de O (270º).


----------



## fsl (16 Dez 2009 às 18:06)

Em Oeiras a MIn ainda se quedou por 6.8º, mas a MAX já atingiu 17.6...

ctuais (actualizado a 16-12-09  17:59)
Temperatura:	15.9°C 
Humidade:	86%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	13.5°C 
Vento:	1.6 km/hr SSW
Pressão:	1008.9 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	3.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	28.4 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 418.2mm
Wind chill:	 15.9°C 
Indíce THW:	 16.0°C 
Indíce Calor:	 16.0°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 6.9°C às   6:16	 17.6°C às 15:36
Humidade:	 81%  às  13:49	 93%  às   8:34
Ponto de Orvalho:	 5.0°C às   0:00	 15.0°C às  15:23
Pressão:	 1004.2hPa  às   5:09	 1008.9hPa  às  17:59
Precipitação mais intensa:		 28.8mm/hr  às   4:20
Maior Rajada Vento:		 33.8 km/hr  às   0:28
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 4.4°C às   0:17


----------



## DRC (16 Dez 2009 às 18:11)

Aqui, estranhamente ao contrário da região a temperatura desce e está agora nos 9,6ºC.
Humidade a subir e já nos 87%.


----------



## iceworld (16 Dez 2009 às 19:10)

9º e esporadicamente aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Lightning (16 Dez 2009 às 19:18)

Máxima registada de 16,4ºC.

Por agora 15,5ºC, vento fraco a moderado com rajadas e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Kaparoger (16 Dez 2009 às 19:22)

7º e recomeça a chuva neste preciso momento!!


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Dez 2009 às 19:44)

Olá

Hoje a mínima ainda foi algo baixa *4.9ºC*, devido ainda ao frio acumulado do dia de ontem.

Agora sigo com 12,7ºC e por agora não chove, ontem a esta hora tinha 7.6ºC.
Pressão a 1009.7 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Dez 2009 às 19:45)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

Vão caindo pequenos aguaceiros que apenas servem para manter a estrada molhada...
A máxima do dia foi de 16.2ºC, pelas 16h31, depois de um grande pulo na temperatura...
Presentemente sigo com 15.3ºC, 1008hpa, 93%HR, vento fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

Aqui estou agora com a máxima do dia *13,8ºC*

Céu Limpo...


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Dez 2009 às 20:32)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui estou agora com a máxima do dia *13,8ºC*
> 
> Céu Limpo...



Tão perto e tão longe... Acabou de cair aqui um forte aguaceiro com um rain rate de 106.4mm/h, que acumulou mais 2.1mm, elevando para 8.5mm o pecúlio do dia...
15.2ºC, 92%HR, vento moderado de SO.


----------



## stormy (16 Dez 2009 às 20:32)

boas noites
estou com a maxima do dia,13.7º, devido a entrada quente de SW, ceu com periodos de muita nebulosidade por cumulus e estratocumulus e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## Lightning (16 Dez 2009 às 20:36)

mr. phillip disse:


> Tão perto e tão longe... Acabou de cair aqui um forte aguaceiro com um rain rate de 106.4mm/h, que acumulou mais 2.1mm, elevando para 8.5mm o pecúlio do dia...



 

E aqui NEM UM MILÍMETRO!!!! Choveu mas foi fraco. Nem rain rate tive. 

A Natureza é mesmo fantástica...


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 5,7ºC e a máxima foi de 17,6ºC...a precipitação total do dia é de 14,7mm praticamente tudo de madrugada 

Agora sigo com uns bem amenos 15,2ºC e  vento fraco


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2009 às 20:52)

Falei cedo de mais está a chover bem agora e registei mais 1mm  total até agora de 15,8mm

14,5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2009 às 20:54)

Espectacular  actualmente 14.6ºC.


----------



## Lousano (16 Dez 2009 às 21:00)

Finalmente um perídodo de chuva mais intenso, que deixou até ao momento 2,5mm.

Temperatura 13,6º e vento moderado/forte de SW.

EDIT: 4,6mm


----------



## squidward (16 Dez 2009 às 21:20)

não entendo...o meu sensor está bom??? quase tudo diz temperaturas acima de 10ºC, mas aqui diz *7.5ºC*

*ps-hoje tive a 2ª máx. + baixa do ano  10.1ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Dez 2009 às 21:26)

Aqui a máxima até às 16h tinha sido de precisamente 10,0 ºC.

A mínima foi de 6,4 ºC.

---

Uma tarde fresca e bastante húmida e de alguma chuva até perto das 14h.

Mas caíram mais alguns aguaceiros ao início da noite. E a temperatura que estava estagnada na casa dos 10 ºC, igualando a máxima, subiu para os 14,3 ºC actuais.

E é assim que se tem a máxima às 21h. E continuará a subir até perto da meia-noite.

Senão teria tido uma máxima de 10 ºC e que bom que era...


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Dez 2009 às 21:26)

*Neste momento sigo com 11,9º, a subir com bastante força...Caio á poucos minutos um aguaceiro moderado que me deixou 1,2mm...A humidade agora está em força...98%*


----------



## squidward (16 Dez 2009 às 21:28)

*7,4ºC* agora mesmo e parou de


----------



## squidward (16 Dez 2009 às 21:36)

continuo a não perceber...
será mesmo possível ter "SÓ" aqui  *7.3ºC*?


----------



## thunderboy (16 Dez 2009 às 21:37)

Boa noite.
Por aqui o nevoeiro denso marca presença.
Não posso revelar mais dados visto que estou a 6km de casa.


----------



## Lousano (16 Dez 2009 às 21:43)

squidward disse:


> continuo a não perceber...
> será mesmo possível ter "SÓ" aqui  *7.3ºC*?



Olhando para as estações amadoras no Weather Underground, todas as estações junto ao Tejo (Excepto zona Lisboa) estão com temperaturas semelhantes.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Dez 2009 às 21:47)

Lousano disse:


> Olhando para as estações amadoras no Weather Underground, todas as estações junto ao Tejo (Excepto zona Lisboa) estão com temperaturas semelhantes.



Eu enquanto toda a Lisboa tinha mais de 10ºC até terras mais a norte e supostamente mais frias eu mantive-me nos 6ºC , até porque às 13.30h ainda tinha 5ºC. Mas muito curioso...


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Dez 2009 às 21:52)

De momento não chove, o céu segue muito nublado e o vento vai discreto...
15ºC, 93%HR, 1011hpa.

Extremos do dia:

6.7ºC (05h05)
16.2º (16h31)
Precipitação: 8.5mm (até ver...)


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Dez 2009 às 21:52)

Boas

Sigo com 12.4ºC e céu limpo!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2009 às 22:30)

Apenas agora desci abaixo dos 13ºC.

Sigo com 12,9ºC, humidade nos 81% e vento fraco do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## belem (16 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

Eu hoje estive em Sintra e cheguei aos 490 metros de altitude e até lá estava um vento moderado mas ameno de Sudoeste e por vezes de Oeste.
Cheguei eram umas 15.30 e até ao fim do dia esteve algum sol.
Desci depois uns 100 metros e a temperatura estava ainda mais alta, em que até cheguei a fazer caminhadas só de t-shirt.
Se tivesse chegado umas horas antes teria experimentado uma temperatura mais baixa.


----------



## BrOliveira (16 Dez 2009 às 22:42)

Boa noite. Por aqui temos as seguintes condições:

 11ºC,HR 99%,1010hPa e vento com 4km\h SSE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

Com um aguaceiro forte, mas efémero, ao início da noite, a precipitação acumulada elevou-se aos 6,2 mm.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Dez 2009 às 23:42)

Não percebo este clima daqui....
Extremos:
3.8ºC(5.23h)
7.2ºC(21.18h)

Amplitude térmica:3.4ºC

Agora 6.6ºC e 93%(100%)HR. Nevoeiro cerrado.

Agora vem o que realmente  me faz confusão. Como poderei eu ter tido uma mínima tão baixa ou como poderei eu ter tido uma máxima tão baixa?!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2009 às 23:55)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






---

De momento sigo com 13,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Tenho neste momento 13,9ºC com vento fraco


----------



## meteo (17 Dez 2009 às 00:01)

Máxima de 17,8 em Oeiras.Mais quente hoje só no Algarve,e se calhar nem isso.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2009 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 5.6ºC

Máx - 16.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 40 km/h

Humidade mínima de 85% e máxima 97%

Precipitação - 3.4 mm rain rate máximo - 18.8 mm/hr

Céu muito nublado, e aguaceiros, vento moderado.

Uaahhh


----------



## Profetaa (17 Dez 2009 às 00:15)

Boa noite.
Neste momento por cá, algumas nuvens sem chuva,tambem quase sem vento,
Temperatura actual 10.5º,
Acumulei 6.6mm
Extremos de hoje: 
Minima  5.1º
Maxima 13.3º


----------



## Lousano (17 Dez 2009 às 00:17)

Em resumo o dia 16 foi assim:

Máxima: 14,4º

Mínima: 6,1º

Precipitação: 10,7mm (Dos quais 7,7mm já esta noite)

Rajada máxima: 89,5 km/h


Neste momento céu encoberto, vento moderado/forte de SW e 11,9º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Dez 2009 às 00:19)

Aqui, a precipitação acumulada acabou por ficar em 6,4 mm.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Dez 2009 às 01:04)

De facto, entre as 16 e as 17, a temperatura disparou:






Extremos do dia 16:

Máxima 16.6 e Mínima 6.3 °C; Precipitação 3.8 mm

Actualmente:

 Temperatura 15.4 °C  	
Ponto Orvalho 13 °C  	
Humidade 84%  	
Direcção/Vento West  /  7 km/h
Pressão 1013.4 hPa 
Precipitação	0 mm / hr


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2009 às 01:09)

Muito interessante a comparação entre Almada e Queluz 






[/URL]


----------



## squidward (17 Dez 2009 às 01:23)

por aqui *5.9ºC* e em Lisboa temperaturas "primaveris"


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2009 às 07:11)

Bom dia!

É verdade, *squidward*, por aqui, a temperatura mínima foi de *12,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,0ºC, humidade a 87% e pressão a 1011 hPa.

Não acumulei precipitação durante a noite.


----------



## Teles (17 Dez 2009 às 08:03)

Boas , por aqui o sol começa a espreitar temperatura actual de 3,4Cº


----------



## thunderboy (17 Dez 2009 às 08:14)

Por aqui 3.5ºC actualmente e mínima do dia até agora.
O nevoeiro continua apesar de menos denso.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Dez 2009 às 09:32)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 5.8ºC.
Por agora estão 7.9ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## vitamos (17 Dez 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas a espaços. Aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## criz0r (17 Dez 2009 às 09:35)

Bons dias, desde a madrugada que o tempo anda muito esquisito quente com bastante humidade e uma neblina que continua a persistir. Por enquanto 15,6ºC Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Dez 2009 às 11:12)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de *11.1ºC*, bastante mais alta em relção aos últimos dias.
Por agora sigo com 14.3ºC e o céu apresenta algumas nuvens, à pouco passou por aquí uma e deixou um borrifos

A pressão vai subindo e está agora nos 1015.6 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2009 às 11:42)

Actualmente sigo com 15,7ºC e humidade nos 73%.

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado por Fractus, e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO (315º), estando de momento nos 13,0 km/h.

Pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Dez 2009 às 12:19)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 13,1 ºC numa noite de aguaceiros fracos, vento fraco e de céu sempre muito nublado.

Agora 18,0 ºC e céu nublado mas com boas abertas, vento fraco de Oeste.

Acumulados 0,6 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## fsl (17 Dez 2009 às 12:20)

Em Oeiras dia muito agradável com TEMP actual de 19º



 Condições actuais (actualizado a 17-12-09  12:14)
Temperatura:	19.0°C 
Humidade:	69%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	13.2°C 
Vento:	3.2 km/hr E
Pressão:	1015.1 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	28.4 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 418.2mm
Wind chill:	 19.0°C 
Indíce THW:	 19.1°C 
Indíce Calor:	 19.1°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 11.1°C às   4:28	 19.1°C às 12:07
Humidade:	 68%  às  11:42	 93%  às   7:43
Ponto de Orvalho:	 9.4°C às   4:08	 14.4°C às  10:02
Pressão:	 1012.6hPa  às   0:00	 1016.0hPa  às  11:20
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 17.7 km/hr  às  11:37
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 11.1°C às   4:11	
Maior Indíce Calor		 18.9°C às  10:49


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2009 às 12:44)

Depois de um ligeiro aguaceiro, o qual fez a temperatura descer aos 15,1ºC, eis que sigo com 16,2ºC.

Vento moderado de NNO (338º) e céu muito nublado.

Humidade a 67% e pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Dez 2009 às 13:03)

Tarde bastante amena e até solarenga de final de Outono.

Vento moderado de ONO e 18,2 ºC.

O que o fluxo proveniente do oceano nos faz... Ainda ontem tinha menos 10 ºC que hoje à mesma hora.


----------



## Lousano (17 Dez 2009 às 14:13)

Por aqui, céu parcialmente nublado, vento moderado de SW e 15,2º.

Tem sido um dia até muito agradável, com uma mínima bem alta, de 11,2º.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Dez 2009 às 14:37)

A chamada tarde de ananases  O céu está parcialmente nublado, a temperatura essa está bem alta, comparada com ontem à mesma hora! 

A humidade também não está muito baixa, o que pode provocar por vezes sensação de desconforto.

Temperatura:  	 18.9 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 	12.3 °C 	
Velocidade do vento: 	6.1km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	12.2km/h 
Vento: 	OES-SUDOESTE 	
Pressão: 	1014.4hPa 	
Precipitação: 	0.0mm


----------



## squidward (17 Dez 2009 às 14:37)

finalmente temperaturas "amenas"  *16,7ºC*
mas uma coisa que me fez confusão, é que na hora do sismo registava *5,9ºC*(que foi a mínima do dia) e imediatamente a seguir ao abalo a temperatura subiu bastante...até agora.
Terá tido alguma influencia ou foi pura coincidência?


----------



## Thomar (17 Dez 2009 às 14:42)

Caiu um aguaceiro fraco (2 minutos) agora mesmo no centro de Lisboa Marquês de Pombal. Temperatura agradável e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Dez 2009 às 16:23)

Boa tarde!
Depois do sismo nocturno, eis que o tempo outonal volta à sua normalidade...
Tarde amena, e solarenga, se bem que em Lisboa, no aeroporto, tenham caído alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã.
Sigo com 16.5C, 66%HR, 1014hpa, vento fraco.
Tenho também 2.3mm acumulados de precipitação que se verificou perto da meia noite.
A mínima foi de 14.2ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Dez 2009 às 16:42)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 13.7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Dez 2009 às 17:47)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 10.9ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.1ºC

T.Minima: 5.8ºC


----------



## BrOliveira (17 Dez 2009 às 18:31)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

Boas a todos !! Cá pela terra dos F16's temos as seguintes condições:

 13ºC , 84% HR , 1014hPa , 7km\h N


----------



## Relâmpago (17 Dez 2009 às 18:59)

Boa tarde

Pelo que eu estive a ver, em matéria de cartas, será que podemos ter neve em Lisboa no sábado/domingo? A ver vamos

Para já tenho:

T = 13.5 ºC
PA = 1013 hPa
HR= 85%

Com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de N.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Dez 2009 às 19:01)

Boas tardes
Acabo de ultrapassar a barreira dos 10ºC estando agora nos 9.9ºC.
Extremos 3.5ºC/16.9ºC.


----------



## Henrique (17 Dez 2009 às 19:26)

squidward disse:


> finalmente temperaturas "amenas"  *16,7ºC*
> mas uma coisa que me fez confusão, é que na hora do sismo registava *5,9ºC*(que foi a mínima do dia) e imediatamente a seguir ao abalo a temperatura subiu bastante...até agora.
> Terá tido alguma influencia ou foi pura coincidência?



Penso que a única possibilidade de haver alterações de temperatura em sismos será uma eventual erupção subaquática e consequente abalo por esta causada. Mesmo que esse fenómeno se suceda o valor da temperatura será apenas susceptível a pequenas alterações próximas do local da erupção, (escassos quilómetros) e nunca directamente na atmosfera. 

Tratar-se então de pura coincidência


----------



## thunderboy (17 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

Já cai a uma velocidade razoável...7.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Dez 2009 às 21:21)

Noite de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NNO.

Agora 12,4 ºC e 88 % de humidade relativa.

O acumulado do dia ficou nos 0,8 mm.


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2009 às 21:27)

Por aqui a temperatura está a descer bem.
10,4ºC e 87% de humidade relativa.

A precipitação acumulada hoje foi de 0,6mm.
Ontem foi de 6,8mm.


----------



## Madragoa (17 Dez 2009 às 21:51)

Boa noite ,e depois de nesta madrugada,a ``barraca`` ter abanado....

Sigo com 10.9c.
Pressão nos 1013mb.
Humidade nos 81%.
Vento muito fraco a nulo de N/NE.
Minima de 10.2c.

Sigo por Lisboa

Cumprimentos...


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Dez 2009 às 22:25)

Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco ou nulo, 12.6ºC, 86%HR, 1012hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.6ºC (ainda vai cair mais...)
18.2ºC
2.3mm de precipitação
1 sismo....


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Dez 2009 às 22:32)

As primeiras nuvens estão a chegar. E é visível no satélite a instabilidade que se avizinha.

Neste momento em Almada:

Temperatura:  	 11.9 °C  	
Ponto orvalho: 	9.8 °C 	
Humidade:  	87%
Velocidade do vento: 	0.0km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	1.0km/h 
Vento: 	ES-NORDESTE 
Pressão: 	1013.1hPa 	
Precipitação: 	0.0mm


----------



## thunderboy (17 Dez 2009 às 22:40)

E já vai nos 5.9ºC a temperatura.


----------



## DRC (17 Dez 2009 às 22:40)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 11,3ºC
Humidade relativa: 84%
Pressão atmosférica: 1013,9 hPa
Vento: Calmo (0,0 km/h)
Windchill: 11,3ºC
Dew Point: 8,6ºC
Precipitação hoje: 0,5 mm

Para as próximas horas preve-se já alguma coisa de jeito?


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2009 às 22:50)

Temperatura actual de 11,3ºC.

O céu apresenta-se encoberto.

Humidade nos 78%, em descida, depois de uma subida aos 83%.

Vento nulo.


----------



## BrOliveira (17 Dez 2009 às 23:16)

Boa noite a todos.

Condições actuais:

 8ºC,93% HR, 1013hPa, sem vento mas com nevoeiro.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

olá boa noite 

O dia foi de céu com muitas nuvens, alguma chuva em regime de aguaceiros fracos. O cenário foi de Cumulus fractos e até sobre estes alguns do tipo congestus, mas também boas abertas.
O vento de momento desloca-se fraco de NE e o céu está nublado.

*Deixo aqui os extremos e tardios de 16-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 14.6ºC / 94% HR

*mínimos:* 5.3ºC / 86% HR

Quanto a *17-Dez*, por agora refiro apenas que o valor máximo da temperatura chegou aos *19.0ºC*, amanhã colocarei os restantes.

De momento por aqui (work) estão cerca de *10ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2009 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 11.7ºC

Máx - 16.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 42 km/h

Humidade mínima de 74% e máxima 92%

Precipitação - 0.2 mm rain rate máximo - 0.2 mm/hr

Céu muito nublado, e aguaceiros, vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2009 às 00:13)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento sigo com 11,9ºC e céu encoberto por um manto de núvens de média altitude.

Humidade nos 84%.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Dez 2009 às 00:32)

Registo 11,6ºC aqui por Queluz


----------



## meteo (18 Dez 2009 às 01:03)

Hoje a temperatura por volta do almoço em Oeiras teve absolutamente espectacular.Quando sai de casa pensava que tinham passado 4 meses depois daqueles dias gelados ,e já estavamos na Primavera,E agora confirmei isso pelo MeteoOeiras.Máxima de 19 ºC. Rico pais temos nós que em Dezembro temos dias com 19 ºC


----------



## Sanxito (18 Dez 2009 às 01:44)

Boas pessoal, por aqui tudo calmo, excepto o vento que dá uma sensação de bastante frio... sigo com 11,3ºc e 85%HR... durante o dia de amanhã e meio dia de sabado irei transmitir dados do concelho do fundão, em silvares... será k vou ter alguma sorte ?? eh eh... boa noite a todos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2009 às 02:26)

Caiu há minutos um fraco aguaceiro que não deixou acumulação.

Actualmente 10,3 ºC e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Dez 2009 às 03:46)

Noite fresca mas sobretudo muito húmida e esporádicos aguaceiros fracos que neste momento não se verificam.

O vento é nulo e estão cerca de *9ºC*


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Dez 2009 às 06:34)

Bom dia

Por aqui vou com céu muito nublado. Choveu já algo.

T = 10.4 ºC
HR= 98%
PA= 1003 hPa

Vamos lá ver se irá cair neve na zona de Lisboa, sábado/domingo


----------



## vitamos (18 Dez 2009 às 09:01)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto, chuva fraca bem gelada e 6ºC junto ao rio.

Manhã muito desagradável com humidade elevada e bastante frio.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Dez 2009 às 09:10)

Bom Dia

A Minima foi de 7.1ºC.
Por agora estão 10.0ºC e o céu está encoberto, de referir que durante a madrugada choveu tendo acumulado 1.2mm.


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Dez 2009 às 09:24)

Bom dia! chove agora moderado e constante. O vento também é moderado.


----------



## fsl (18 Dez 2009 às 09:31)

Em Oeiras Chuva fraca com a Pressao a cair a pique :


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 18-12-09   9:29)
Temperatura:	11.9°C 
Humidade:	89%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	10.2°C 
Vento:	16.1 km/hr NNE
Pressão:	1001.4 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	1.8 mm
Precipitação Mês:	30.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 420.0mm
Wind chill:	 9.7°C 
Indíce THW:	 9.7°C 
Indíce Calor:	 12.0°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 11.5°C às   7:38	 12.6°C às  0:27
Humidade:	 86%  às   4:42	 89%  às   0:00
Ponto de Orvalho:	 9.4°C às   7:25	 11.1°C às   0:27
Pressão:	 1001.2hPa  às   8:25	 1012.1hPa  às   0:00
Precipitação mais intensa:		 9.2mm/hr  às   9:22
Maior Rajada Vento:		 32.2 km/hr  às   5:30
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 10.0°C às   6:33	
Maior Indíce Calor		 12.8°C às   0:16


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, chuva moderada e vento moderado de NE.
9,2ºC e 2,8mm acumulados.


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Dez 2009 às 10:03)

há pouco 1002 hpa, 2.8 mm acumulados e 10.2c agora já não chove.


----------



## fsl (18 Dez 2009 às 10:04)

Em Oeiras a Pressao continua a cair fortemente. Caiu 1 mB em 30 min. Já está em 1000.3


----------



## Jota 21 (18 Dez 2009 às 10:15)

Além desta chuva de hoje, que já é certa, alguém me pode dizer se são de confiar as previsões de temperaturas a rondar os 0º na zona de Sintra para a próxima manhã de Domingo? São previsões que há dois dias atrás me pareciam puros devaneios mas que se tem mantido o que me leva a começar a acreditar nelas... Desporto na rua (BTT), Domingo de manhã, se calhar é pouco aconselhável, não?


----------



## fsl (18 Dez 2009 às 10:20)

Em Oeiras a Pressao já está em 999.9


----------



## stormy (18 Dez 2009 às 10:32)

bons dias
na casa do meu pai, a 2km SW da louriceira, sigo com periodos de chuva moderada, vento forte de leste e temperatura a rondar os 11-12º
quanto á ocorrencia de neve, apenas acredito que possa acontecer entre a prox noite e a noite de dom-2f,a cotas minimas de 300-500m, num fenomeno convectivo mais forte ( nao estao previstos fenomenos muito fortes...) seria possivel ter cota 0m mas apenas no norte e centro pela madrugada de amanhã e imediatamente antes da massa quente chegar de SW, na noite de dom-2f.
no sul descarto completamente cotas inferiores a 400m.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2009 às 10:35)

A pressão cai a pique. (-2 hpa/hr) (-15,4 hpa/24hr)

Já acumulei 5,0 mm e estão muitos mais a caminho.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2009 às 10:36)

Bom dia.

Hoje, noite de céu encoberto, mas com chuva apenas a caír agora, de manhã.

A temperatura mínima foi de *10,8ºC* e actualmente sigo com 11,6ºC.

Humidade a 86% e pressão a 1000 hPa.

Vento moderado a forte do quadrante Este, nos 23,4 km/h, de momento.

Precipitação acumulada de *3,1mm*.


----------



## DRC (18 Dez 2009 às 10:39)

Frio, chuva e muita humidade.

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: *10,2ºC*
Humidade: 89%


----------



## F_R (18 Dez 2009 às 10:46)

Dia de chuva em Santarém
O vento sopra moderado o que faz aumentar a sensação de frio


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Dez 2009 às 11:08)

Olá

Hoje por aquí (escola) à pouco esteve a chover forte!
Por agora já não chove.
A pressão está em queda e vai nos 999,2 hPa.

Edit 11:20

Chove agora intensamente.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2009 às 11:21)

Chove bem agora em toda a grande Lisboa.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2009 às 11:24)

*7,3mm* acumulados, e continua a chover.

A pressão desceu para os 999 hPa.

Vento a manter-se moderado de E (90º).


----------



## fsl (18 Dez 2009 às 11:54)

Em Oeiras a Pressao continua a cair e já vai em 997.8.
Agora nao chove. Já cairam 4.8mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2009 às 12:18)

Uma tarde fresca e chuvosa, apesar de ser apenas chuva fraca e contínua.

Actualmente 10,6 ºC e 6,6 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Lightning (18 Dez 2009 às 12:22)

Por agora céu muito nublado e ameaçador. Aproxima-se um aguaceiro que poderá ser forte.

Vento moderado com rajadas. Acumulado até agora: 4,2 mm.

Pressão nos 998 hPa, é a primeira vez que esta estação estreia uma pressão com apenas 3 dígitos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2009 às 12:26)

Lightning disse:


> Pressão nos 998 hPa, é a primeira vez que esta estação estreia uma pressão com apenas 3 dígitos.



Já passou por eles naquela ciclogénese interessante, algures em Janeiro ou Fevereiro, não me recordo exactamente... 

Por aqui 999,2 hPa. Vai no bom caminho.


----------



## Lightning (18 Dez 2009 às 12:33)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Já passou por eles naquela ciclogénese interessante, algures em Janeiro ou Fevereiro, não me recordo exactamente...
> 
> Por aqui 999,2 hPa. Vai no bom caminho.



Não, Daniel. Essa ciclogénese no final de Janeiro (dia 31) e início de Fevereiro foi uma fase de transição, pois não registei quaisquer dados (perdi-os todos ) porque não tinha estação na altura.

Tinha acabado de vender a WS1600 e só mais tarde é que encomendei esta.

Se fores ao seguimento de Janeiro 2009 nos últimos posts do tópico e também no início do seguimento de Fevereiro 2009 não verás lá qualquer post meu com dados, a não ser que eu esteja enganado. 


EDIT 12:58 - Recomeçou a chuva, pressão agora nos 997 hPa. O vento mantém-se moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2009 às 12:58)

Há pouco registei *50,7 km/h*.

A pressão continua a descer, situando-se agora nos *997 hPa*.

Temperatura nos 11,5ºC e precipitação acumulada de *9,3mm*.


----------



## Lightning (18 Dez 2009 às 16:11)

Por agora continua o vento moderado a forte com rajadas, a pressão está a subir  (999 hPa) e a temperatura iniciou a sua descida, estando agora nos 10,3ºC.

Com este vento a sensação térmica na rua é bastante _agradável..._


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Dez 2009 às 16:17)

Lightning disse:


> Por agora céu muito nublado e ameaçador. Aproxima-se um aguaceiro que poderá ser forte.
> 
> Vento moderado com rajadas. Acumulado até agora: 4,2 mm.
> 
> Pressão nos 998 hPa, é a primeira vez que esta estação estreia uma pressão com apenas 3 dígitos.



Boas tardes!
Também a minha estação se estreia nos três dígitos de pressão atmosférica, seguindo agora nos 997hpa, depois de já ter batido nos 995hpa.
Dia verdadeiramente invernoso, quer na chuva, no vento e no frio.
Vai chovendo fraco por aqui, o vento sopra moderado a forte de leste, a temperatura segue nos 10.4ºC, a HR nos 97%, e o acumulado de precipitação segue já nos 8.4mm.
A mínima é a temperatura actual, a máxima é de 12.4ºC, à meia-noite...


----------



## Lightning (18 Dez 2009 às 16:22)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas tardes!
> Também a minha estação se estreia nos três dígitos de pressão atmosférica, seguindo agora nos 997hpa, depois de já ter batido nos 995hpa.



Não compreendo como é que mesmo a tão pouca distância que nos separa já tiveste 995 hPa e eu só cheguei ao mínimo de 997 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Dez 2009 às 16:25)

Lightning disse:


> Não compreendo como é que mesmo a tão pouca distância que nos separa já tiveste 995 hPa e eu só cheguei ao mínimo de 997 hPa.



Mas já tenho reparado que temos andado com valores diferentes de pressão de há uns dias a esta parte... Sempre cerca de 1 a 2 hpa.
De qualquer forma, também estamos com valores diferentes de precipitação...
Fui ao site do IM e recalibrei a altitude da minha, de modo a subir 1hpa, parece um valor mais correcto.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Dez 2009 às 16:36)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 10.4ºC, chove e o vento é moderado sendo por vezes forte.
A pressão subiu ligeiramente e é agora de 999.2 hPa.


----------



## fsl (18 Dez 2009 às 17:25)

Em Oeiras a Pressao atingiu o valor minimo às 13:30 ----996.4.
Agora marca 999.2 e apresenta uma nitida tendencia de subida.
Agora nao chove e o valor acumulado é 7.0mm

Condições actuais (actualizado a 18-12-09  17:14)
Temperatura:	10.1°C 
Humidade:	92%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	8.9°C 
Vento:	14.5 km/hr N
Pressão:	999.2 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	6.8 mm
Precipitação Mês:	35.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 425.0mm
Wind chill:	 7.5°C 
Indíce THW:	 7.7°C 
Indíce Calor:	 10.3°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 10.1°C às  17:00	 12.6°C às  0:27
Humidade:	 86%  às   4:42	 93%  às  13:27
Ponto de Orvalho:	 8.9°C às  16:13	 11.1°C às   0:27
Pressão:	 996.4hPa  às  13:30	 1012.1hPa  às   0:00
Precipitação mais intensa:		 9.8mm/hr  às  11:10
Maior Rajada Vento:		 43.5 km/hr  às  16:29
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 7.2°C às  16:42	
Maior Indíce Calor		 12.8°C às   0:16


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2009 às 17:29)

Boas

Aqui dia inteiro com chuva levo ate agora 9,5mm

A mínima está agora 9,0ºC e vai ser batida ainda mais vezes até as 00h a máxima foi de 12,0ºC

Neste momento chuva fraca


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Dez 2009 às 17:44)

olá, boa tarde e bom fim-de-semana! 

Quando está assim o tempo, a minha mãe costuma dizer que "é só neve que anda pelo ar!". De facto está algo desagradável mas não monótono, de momento não chove mas os aguaceiros têm sido frequentes de intensidade moderada e o vento faz as honras da casa, bem frio e geralmente também moderado de N/NE, se bem que algumas rajadas já se fizeram ouvir. 

*Extremos de ontem:*

*Máximos:* 19.0ºC / 91% HR

*mínimos:* 9.9ºC / 63% HR

Valores actuais: *9.7ºC* / *87% HR*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Dez 2009 às 17:50)

Por aqui neste momento o céu está encoberto mas não chove, o vento sopra fraco de SE e estão 10.3ºC, o acumulado de hoje foi de  8.6mm.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 10.7ºC

T.Minima: 7.1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2009 às 18:02)

Por cá volta a chover muito hoje, *17,4mm*

A pressão desceu aos 997,1 mm e o vento não tem sido muito, fraco a moderado com rajada máxima de 35,4 km/h.

564,2 mm anuais, mais 60 mm que em 2008 e ainda não acabou o ano


----------



## BrOliveira (18 Dez 2009 às 18:24)

Bom início de noite a todos.

Condições actuais:

 9ºC, 87% HR, 1001 hPa, 9km\h NE


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2009 às 18:36)

As últimas 120 horas  neste momento 9.6ºC e 999.9 hpa depois de ter tido 996.3hpa à tarde.


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2009 às 18:46)

Por aqui, céu encoberto e vento moderado de NE.
A temperatura está nos 8,4ºC e a humidade relativa nos 95%.

A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h vai em 8,9mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Dez 2009 às 18:58)

AnDré disse:


> e a humidade relativa nos 95%.



Muita humidade por aí!
Tenho uma diferença de -11% (*84%*) e com tendência a descer! *9.7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2009 às 19:32)

A temperatura máxima foi registada às 00h, com *12,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 9,8ºC, sendo que já alcancei os *9,5ºC*, às 17:08.

Humidade a 85% e pressão a 1000 hPa.

A precipitação acumulada é de *10,5mm*.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Dez 2009 às 20:04)

Atalaia, Montijo:

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1002 hPa

A manhã foi marcada por chuvadas fortes, vento forte....A parte da tarde foi marcada por céu totalmente encoberto, chuva fraca e vento forte....
Agora está a chuviscar e está muito frio..


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2009 às 20:15)

Depois de um periodo com a temperatura nos 10ºC, eis que volto a descer ao patamar inferior. 9,9ºC de momento.

Humidade nos 81% e pressão a 1001 hPa. Vento a 16,2 km/h de NE (45º).


----------



## Lousano (18 Dez 2009 às 20:51)

Boa noite.

Dia cinzento, com chuva fraca durante a tarde e vento fraco/moderado.

Máxima: 8,1º

Mínima: 4,9º (Temp. actual)

Precipitação: 3mm


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Dez 2009 às 20:56)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 10.8ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Dez 2009 às 21:38)

Está frio, e um vento cortante de leste...
Sigo com 10ºC, 84%HR, 1001hpa.
Céu nublado, mas já não chove há algum tempo.
Precipitação acumulada de 9,4mm.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2009 às 22:08)

Actuais 8,9ºC, _semi-estagnados_, a descer ao ritmo de -0,3ºC/h.

Humidade nos 82% e pressão a 1003 hPa.

Vento moderado de ENE (68º).


----------



## Teles (18 Dez 2009 às 22:11)

Boas
Actual:

Temp: 6,9ºc ( mínima 5,6ºc ) ( máxima12,4 ºc)
Ponto de orvalho 4,2
Vento O: 2 Km/h ( rajada máxima 26Km/h de NE às 16:22 h)

Humidade: 86%

Pressão: 1006 hpa

Precipitação desde as 00:00 h : 2,3 mm


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

O pessoal anda a poupar nos posts a guardar-se para o fim de semana?
Por aqui, a temperatura está praticamente estagnada, pois sigo com 9.9ºC, que é a mínima do dia.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas, e o céu vai progressivamente limpando.
HR em queda 76%, e pressão em subida lenta: 1003hpa.

Extremos do dia:
9.9ºC (em actualização)
12.4ºC
Precipitação: 9.4mm.


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Boas

Aqui já não chove a precipitação do dia foi de 10,5mm a máxima de 12,0ºC

Agora  sigo com 8,5ºC, 99,0%HR e vento fraco


----------



## NunoBrito (18 Dez 2009 às 23:30)

*Temperatura exterior: 10,0º
Humidade relativa: 46%
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): 3,6ºc
Pressão: 1004hPa
Velocidade do vento: 3,6 Km/h -  N 
Precipitação: 9,0mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Dez 2009 às 23:48)

olá boa noite 

Há pouco o vento moderado e bastante frio de NE parecia agitar aqui o ambiente pelo local de serviço.
Já não verifico precipitação desde há algumas horas e agora até o vento acalmou passando a fraco.

Pelo início da manhã colocarei os valores extremos de hoje; para já adianto uma temperatura máxima de *11.0ºC*

Por aqui verifico que estão cerca de *8ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2009 às 23:55)

8ºC também aqui, com vento moderado de NE.
A humidade entretanto tem vindo a descer. Está agora nos 77%.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 7,8ºC
Tmáx: 11,1ºC
Precipitação: 8,9mm


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 8.9ºC

Máx - 12.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 64 km/h

Humidade mínima de 79% e máxima 96%

Precipitação - 5.4 mm rain rate máximo - 19.0 mm/hr

Céu muito nublado, e aguaceiros, vento moderado.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

Boa noite
Extremos de hoje(ontem)
5.5ºC(0.03h)
9.8ºC(13.21h)


----------



## Teles (19 Dez 2009 às 00:22)

Boas, temperatura actual de 6,4cº


----------



## bisnaga33 (19 Dez 2009 às 01:22)

ola a boa noite ao forum 
gostaria de saber se durante esta noite na zona de almada vamos ter alguma chuva


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2009 às 01:35)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Por agora, *8,1ºC* e humidade nos 72%.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Dez 2009 às 04:31)

A madrugada tem-se mantido relativamente calma, sem precipitação e céu nublado com algumas abertas.

O vento desloca-se de modo geral fraco embora algumas vezes moderado predominando de NE. O wind chill é que causa um grande desconforto à sua passagem, a sensação de frio é considerável.

Estão cerca de *6ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Dez 2009 às 08:10)

olá bom dia 

Amanhecer frio e nublado por Altocumulus dos tipos stratiformis e ondulatus com algumas abertas.
O vento apresenta-se fraco vindo de NE.

*Extremos de ontem:*

*Máximos:* 11.0ºC / 91% HR

*mínimos:* 8.1ºC / 77% HR

Valores actuais: *5.7ºC* / *48% HR*


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Dez 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia!
Manhã fria, com um vento cortante de leste...
Estou praticamente ainda com a mínima do dia, seguindo com 7.2ºC, quando a mínima foi, até agora, de 7.1ºC. Mas o wind chill dá-nos uma sensação bem abaixo disso.
Céu pouco nublado, vento moderado, 51%HR, 1008hpa.


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2009 às 10:10)

Bom dia!

Aqui vento gelado de NE.
A mínima foi de 5,0ºC.

Agora 5,3ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Dez 2009 às 10:50)

Mínima de *4,1ºC*

Ainda sigo com 6,7ºC e está um frio de rachar.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2009 às 11:00)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado por Cirrus Uncius, e temperatura mínima de *5,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 7,6ºC e vento a 25,6 km/h de ENE (68º).

Humidade nos 46% e pressão a 1008 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2009 às 11:10)

Boas... 
Neste momento sigo com 9º e 43% de Humidade...
Ceu pouco nublado com cirros, e Altocúmulos.
Para as próximas horas não prevejo nada de especial, tirando um possivel aguaceiro...
O vento está fraco...
A pressão neste momento está nos 1010...


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2009 às 11:13)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 5,0ºC

Agora 6,8ºC e vento fraco, o céu está apenas com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Dez 2009 às 11:14)

andres disse:


> Boas...
> *Neste momento sigo com 12º* e 43% de Humidade...
> Ceu pouco nublado com cirros, e Altocúmulos.
> Para as próximas horas não prevejo nada de especial, tirando um possivel aguaceiro...
> ...



Tanto?
Por aqui, relativamente perto, ainda sigo com 7.6ºC...


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2009 às 11:32)

Muito obrigado mr.phillip, se não fosses tu não reparava que o meu sensor estava ao sol
Obrigado...Os dados já estao certos


----------



## stormy (19 Dez 2009 às 11:34)

bons dias
na arranhó, a 2km SW da louriceira, sigo com vento moderado de leste, ceu limpo e a minha "la crosse para viagens" marca 8.0º ( com resulução de 0.5º)
a minima foi de 3.5º


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2009 às 12:03)

Sigo com 9,0ºC e vento moderado.

Humidade a 43%.

Está um dia agradável!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2009 às 12:04)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.

Agora 8,5 ºC e 55 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lousano (19 Dez 2009 às 13:01)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco/moderado de NE e 7,8º.

Mínima de -0,8º


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2009 às 13:03)

Sigo neste momento com 11.2º....Humidade nos 46%...
O céu está quase completamente limpo


----------



## thunderboy (19 Dez 2009 às 13:15)

Bom dia
Sigo com uns frescos 9.8ºC.
A mínima foi de 4.6ºC pelas 8.20h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2009 às 13:22)

Uma tarde agradável, com 9,7 ºC e vento moderado de NE.

Muito sol e humidade relativa nos 53 %.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2009 às 14:02)

9,5ºC com temperatura máxima de *9,7ºC* até ao momento.

Vento a 20,5 km/h de NE (45º) e pressão a 1009 hpa.


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2009 às 14:05)

Por aqui sigo com uns frescos 9,1 e vento fraco a moderado de N / NE, o céu já se encontra limpo está tudo pronto para uma noite muito próximo dos 0ºC


----------



## thunderboy (19 Dez 2009 às 14:10)

Aqui já passou os 10ºC e situa-se nos 10.3ºC.
Se não houver vento esta noite bem posso esperar uns -2ºC pelo menos.


----------



## Lightning (19 Dez 2009 às 14:11)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui sigo com uns frescos 9,1 e vento fraco a moderado de N / NE, o céu já se encontra limpo está tudo pronto para uma noite muito próximo dos 0ºC



Se o vento não estragar tudo, como sempre, também eu tenho fé em chegar aos 0 graus ou quem sabe mesmo temperatura negativa.

Se da última vez fui aos 1,2, veremos agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2009 às 15:29)

Engraçado  só é pena que não se vá confirmar...tenho a Davis a prever neve


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2009 às 15:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Engraçado  só é pena que não se vá confirmar.



Também gostava de ver isso na minha. 

---

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE, uma tarde a não passar da casa dos 10 ºC e com ar relativamente seco.

Um bom presságio, aguardemos pela noite.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Dez 2009 às 16:07)

Acabei de passar os 10ºC e vou com 9.9ºC.
A máxima não foi alem dos  10.6ºC às 14.51h o que é muito raro para aqui em dias de céu limpo.


----------



## F_R (19 Dez 2009 às 16:36)

boas

Em Abrantes estão 8.4ºC e céu limpo

A máxima foi de 9.7ºC
A mínima de 4.3ºC (pelo menos até agora)


----------



## thunderboy (19 Dez 2009 às 17:01)

Já vai nos 8.6ºC a descer a bom ritmo


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2009 às 17:12)

Boas 

A máxima foi de *9,6ºC* 

Agora já vai em 8,5ºC e 52%HR com vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2009 às 17:20)

Máxima de 9,1ºC.

E agora a temperatura já vai por aí a baixo.
7,4ºC e 49% de humidade relativa. 

Céu limpo, e uma visibilidade por de mais. A serra da Arrábida parece que é já ali.


----------



## Lousano (19 Dez 2009 às 17:22)

Máxima de 9,6º

Neste momento 5,4º e promete ser uma noite de


----------



## thunderboy (19 Dez 2009 às 17:22)

7.9ºC o que equivale a uma descida de 1ºC em 20 minutos


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2009 às 17:25)

Depois de uma máxima que não passou dos *9,7ºC*, eis que sigo com uns belos *6,8ºC*.

Vento fraco de NNE (22º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Dez 2009 às 17:30)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 6.6ºC e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 9.9ºC

T.Minima: 4.6ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2009 às 17:43)

Já vou com 7,0ºC  59%HR e vento fraco


----------



## thunderboy (19 Dez 2009 às 17:57)

Desceu mais 1ºC e vai nos 6.8ºC
HR:57%

off topic: já alguem reparou na quantidade de smilies() colocados?


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2009 às 17:58)

*5,3ºC* e nova mínima do dia!

Humidade nos 54%.


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2009 às 18:01)

Gilmet disse:


> *5,3ºC* e nova mínima do dia!
> 
> Humidade nos 54%.




Bela temperatura por aí a estas horas!


----------



## stormy (19 Dez 2009 às 18:09)

boas noites
neste momento em arranho a 2km SW da louriceira vento fraco de leste, ceu limpo e 6.0º
extremos de hoje: 3.5º/9.5º


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2009 às 18:10)

Boa tarde pessoal
Estou de volta a Linda-a-Velha

Está a arrefecer bem na grande Lisboa, mas nada comparado com o Interior Norte


----------



## thunderboy (19 Dez 2009 às 18:30)

Continua a queda e vai nos 5.6ºC.
Recebi informação que no outro extremos aqui em Alcanena estão 3ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Dez 2009 às 18:32)

Sigo com 5ºC, bastante frio a esta hora, a temperatura leva uma boa descida, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2009 às 18:54)

Z13 disse:


> Bela temperatura por aí a estas horas!



Sem dúvida!

O ritmo de descida abrandou agora um pouco. Ainda assim, estou com *4,7ºC*!

Já o vento, encontra-se nos 0 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2009 às 18:59)

Aqui o ritmo de descida da temperatura abrandou. Estou nos 6,3ºC.

Aumentou a intensidade da brisa de NE.
Humidade nos 52%.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Dez 2009 às 19:05)

Por Tomar estou neste momento com 0,8

Os extremos de hoje até ao momento foram :

12.7 ºC (14:18)  
-1.8 ºC (07:29)  


Esta minima quase de certesa que vai ainda ser batida hoje. A ver vamos.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Dez 2009 às 19:12)

4.9ºC e a descer muito devagar


----------



## kikofra (19 Dez 2009 às 19:22)

AQui vai descendo rapidamente em menos de 20m caiu 1cº e desde as 6 e poucos ja foram mais de 2cº


----------



## thunderboy (19 Dez 2009 às 19:24)

O vento estagnou a temperatura nos 4.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2009 às 19:25)

Final de tarde agradável, porque o vento praticamente não sopra.

De momento 7,9 ºC e 56 % de humidade relativa.

A pressão já recuperou para os 1013,5 hPa.


----------



## Madragoa (19 Dez 2009 às 19:58)

Boa noite ,

Temperatura actual de 6.2c,(isto hoje promete...)
Vento fraco de N/NE
Pressão atmosférica nos 1013mb,(tendência de subida...)
Humidade nos 50%.
Céu pouco nublado.

Sigo por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos e boas mínimas...


----------



## HotSpot (19 Dez 2009 às 20:05)

Mínima do dia (para já)* 3.4 °C (19:13) *

O vento voltou e agora está um pouco mais alta *4,0ºC*

Durante a madrugada deve ir abaixo de zero.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Dez 2009 às 20:19)

Neste momento, ja vou com -0.1 ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Dez 2009 às 20:35)

lsalvador disse:


> Neste momento, ja vou com -0.1 ºC



Está a descer a bom ritmo, *0,8ºC* e com uma HR bastante alta, um dia tenho de conhecer a estação e o local, se tiver acessível a vista claro, costumo consultar os dados, pois Tomar é a cidade mais próxima de mim, dai ir lá algumas vezes.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2009 às 20:44)

*4,5ºC* actualmente, com a humidade completamente estagnada nos 56%.

Vento a 13,3 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## DRC (19 Dez 2009 às 21:01)

Em Póvoa de Santa Iria estão agora:
*6,4ºC* de temperatura.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Dez 2009 às 21:51)

Acabou-se de igualar a minima do dia, de -1.8º


----------



## DRC (19 Dez 2009 às 22:21)

Na Moita estão já 2,5ºC, podem confirmar em www.meteomoita.com
Se o vento estiver fraco não tarda a geada vai começar a formar-se.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2009 às 22:35)

Máxima de 10,6 ºC numa tarde de vento moderado.

De momento, vento fraco de NE e 6,2 ºC numa complicada descida que tarda em ocorrer.


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2009 às 22:41)

Boa noite, aqui por Oeiras estão 5ºC


----------



## Sanxito (19 Dez 2009 às 22:44)

Boas pessoal, por cá registo 5,4ºc e 41%HR... hoje no concelho do fundão registei uma máxima de 6,4ºc... já regressei á margem sul..


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2009 às 22:45)

4,2ºC e com uma brisa constante de NE sempre a soprar.

A humidade está nos 53%.


----------



## Madragoa (19 Dez 2009 às 22:48)

Boas....

Sigo com 4.5c.(sempre a descer ...)
Vento fraco de N/NE.

Desde Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## lsalvador (19 Dez 2009 às 22:48)

-2.2 ºC 

Sempre a cair, vamos ver onde vai parar.


----------



## stormy (19 Dez 2009 às 22:56)

boas noitesmuito frio em arranhó, a 2km SW da louriceira, com ceu limpo vento nulo e 3.0º, minima do dia.
a temperatura desce muito lentamente pelo que a minima concerteza roçará o negativo
neste momento tambem alguma geada fraca nas superficies expostas


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2009 às 23:04)

Sigo com 3,8ºC, embora tenha já alcançado os *3,7ºC*.

Humidade nos 54%.

---

Na estação ferroviária de Mira-Sintra/Meleças registei há pouco *1,2ºC*.

Alguma geada por lá.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Dez 2009 às 23:05)

A maldita balança com o vento e por isso estão apenas 2.4ºC.
A mínima até agora foi de 1.9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Dez 2009 às 23:08)

Segue bem fresca a noite por aqui, embora não se compare com as belas temperatura noutras zonas do país...
5.7ºC que é a mínima do dia...


----------



## DRC (19 Dez 2009 às 23:18)

Temperatura actual nos *4,9ºC*

EDIT: 23H23 temperatura nos 4,8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Dez 2009 às 23:24)

Neste momento estão 1.4ºC, que é a minima de hoje até agora.


----------



## GARFEL (19 Dez 2009 às 23:34)

ás 23.21 horas
marcava    -3.1º
isto é qué uma terra carago
pois...............
falta o resto

amanha de manha de bike é que vão ser elas


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Dez 2009 às 23:41)

boa noite 

Dia de céu limpo, muito sol mas desagradável devido ao vento fraco a moderado de N/NE muito seco e frio.
Sair à rua é um desafio não muito fácil de encarar diante dos 16.5ºC que se fazem sentir cá dentro. A pele reage de uma forma assustadora!

Neste momento já se verificam *3.2ºC* com *51% HR*.


----------



## DRC (19 Dez 2009 às 23:44)

joseoliveira disse:


> boa noite
> 
> Dia de céu limpo, muito sol mas desagradável devido ao vento fraco a moderado de N/NE muito seco e frio.
> Sair à rua é um desafio não muito fácil de encarar diante dos 16.5ºC que se fazem sentir cá dentro. A pele reage de uma forma assustadora!
> ...



Estás a reportar a partir de que localidade do concelho de Loures?

Aqui em Póvoa de Santa Iria estão *4,6ºC*.


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Dez 2009 às 23:45)

Ora boa noite cá estamos então a ver até onde a temperatura desce.

5.7ºC por aqui, ponto de orvalho -0.7ºC

O vento é fraco a moderado, o que faz com que a temperatura não caia tão a pique. A humidade é 63% e a pressão 1016hPa.

Extremos do dia: Máxima 10.5ºC Mínima... 5.7ºC

Veremos se ainda desce mais até à Meia-Noite


----------



## Bastien (19 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

Olá a todos

Noite fria por toda esta zona.
Temperatura neste momento nos 2,5º C com 60% HR e 1015 hPa de pressão atmosférica.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 00:01)

Mínima alcançada nos últimos minutos do dia: 3,5ºC.

Assim, os extremos do dia 19 foram:
Tmin: 3,5ºC
Tmáx: 9,1ºC


----------



## thunderboy (20 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

Extremos 1.9ºC/10.6ºC


----------



## stormy (20 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

Bastien disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Noite fria por toda esta zona.
> Temperatura neste momento nos 2,5º C com 60% HR e 1015 hPa de pressão atmosférica.



neste momento em arranhó, 2.5º, ceu limpo, vento na ordem dos 5km.h e algum gelo no solo.
extremos: 9.5º/2.5º


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Dez 2009 às 00:04)

Uma nova descida na temperatura poderá estar pendente talvez por instantes, pelo menos o indicador respectivo assim o interpreta!

*Extremos de 19-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 9.9ºC / 56% HR

*mínimos:* 3.0ºC / 35% HR

Agora com *2.9ºC* / *57% HR*


----------



## Profetaa (20 Dez 2009 às 00:10)

Ola boa noite...
Por cá registo actualmente 2.9º,mas nesta noite fria ja registei 1.8º...
Ceu limpo,sem vento,humidade de 61%.
Preparemo-nos pra chuva que deverá chegar na proxima noite,ou final de tarde mais a Sul....


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Dez 2009 às 00:11)

Actualização: A mínima de ontem ficou-se pelos 5.5ºC, às 23h58

Neste momento continua a descer: 5.3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Dez 2009 às 00:14)

DRC disse:


> Estás a reportar a partir de que localidade do concelho de Loures?
> 
> Aqui em Póvoa de Santa Iria estão *4,6ºC*.



Estou a reportar a partir de casa em Moninhos. 

Agora *2.6ºC* / *58% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 00:14)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento sigo com *3,2ºC* e vento a 13,3 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## N_Fig (20 Dez 2009 às 00:18)

Extremos de ontem:
-0,2ºC/10,7ºC.

Actualmente a temperatura é de 0,4ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Dez 2009 às 00:59)

O fosso entre os valores gradualmente vai aumentando e com a tendência barométrica agora estável, quando até há pouco se encontrava em posição ascendente.

Valores actuais: *2.3ºC* / *60% HR*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2009 às 00:59)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 4.4ºC

Máx - 8.9ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 45 km/h

Humidade mínima de 48% e máxima 80%

Precipitação - 0.0 mm rain rate máximo - 0.0 mm/hr

Céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 01:30)

Temperatura de *2,4ºC* e vento moderado!

Wind chill a tocar frequentemente nos *-1ºC*!


_Oh yeah!_


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Dez 2009 às 01:32)

Ao que tudo indica isto por aqui ainda promete pela noite dentro e com o aumento da humidade, certamente mais superfícies geladas serão observadas ao início da manhã! 

Despeço-me com os valores de *2.1ºC* / *61% HR*


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 01:47)

2,4ºC. E é já a mínima mais baixa do mês aqui.

Mas ainda longe dos -0,9ºC do dia 9 de Janeiro.

A ver vamos quanto mais vai descer.

Apesar do frio, a brisa de NE mantém-se, fazendo com que a humidade não suba. Apenas 57%.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Dez 2009 às 01:50)

Extremos do dia:

5ºC
10ºC

De momento, sigo já com 3.7ºC, 57%HR, céu limpo, 1013hpa.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2009 às 02:03)

3.2ºC por aqui


----------



## Bgc (20 Dez 2009 às 02:13)

Só pra "meter um bocadinho de nojo", -7.0ºC agora por aqui


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 02:18)

Bgc disse:


> Só pra "meter um bocadinho de nojo", -7.0ºC agora por aqui



Bragança joga em outro campeonato, por aqui em Oeiras ainda 4ºC

Que pena não estar em Bragança agora


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2009 às 02:21)

Por aqui até estava a arrefecer, mas a noite está perdida.

O vento rodou para Leste, e vem quente do estuário do Tejo. 

Ainda 4,3 ºC e em subida.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2009 às 02:22)

Extremos de ontem:

4,7 ºC / 10,6 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Dez 2009 às 02:23)

ola amigos, Fraquinhos  por aqui  ja vai nos 2 ºC.

O meteoblue faz previsões para domingo dia 20 de -5 ºC para Lisboa está Tudo malucoooo 

Ate amanha


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 02:32)

Despeço-me com *2,2ºC* e vento fraco a moderado de ENE (68º).

Wind chill actual de -1,0ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2009 às 02:41)

Boas pessoal, por aqui registo neste momento 2,6ºc com 52%HR, devo registar uma minima mais baixo do que no 9 de janeiro 2009 quando atingiu 1,7ºc... eh eh eh... pelo menos isso.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2009 às 02:45)

2.8ºc


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Dez 2009 às 02:55)

Olá

Por aqui noite fria com céu limpo. Vento 'cortante' do quadrante E.


T = 4.5 ºC (no meu 'sítio'); 3 ºC (oficial)
HR = 57%
PA = 1013 hPa


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2009 às 04:30)

*0,0ºC*


----------



## Nuno (20 Dez 2009 às 04:33)

*-1,4*


----------



## thunderboy (20 Dez 2009 às 04:54)

-1.6ºC


----------



## Nuno (20 Dez 2009 às 05:04)

*-1,8 *


----------



## thunderboy (20 Dez 2009 às 05:21)

-2.2ºC


----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2009 às 06:03)

boas pessoal, cá tou eu quase pronto pra me deitar... deixo aqui o meu registo minimo até agora 1,9ºc e 67%HR...
Não posso deixar de realçar que pelo SOITO a temperatura acabou de atingir os -10,2ºc 
Abraços e continuação de boa noite..


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 07:42)

0,8ºC aqui! 
Apenas 62% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 07:50)

A temperatura mínima foi de *0,7ºC*

De momento sigo com 0,8ºC, humidade a 65% e vento nulo.

Espreitando pela janela, avalio uma fraca formação de geada, devido aos baixos valores de humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 08:44)

Vim agora da rua! Afinal há mais geada do que imaginava! Mais logo partilho as fotos!

---

Eis que o Sol desapareceu! O céu encontra-se agora encoberto por um manto denso de Cirroestratus.

Temperatura estabilizada nos *2,0ºC* e humidade a 57%!


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 09:08)

Geada apenas residual, dado que a humidade foi muito baixa.

Algumas imagens:


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2009 às 09:12)

Alguma geada também por aqui.

Mínima de *-2,6ºC* (2ª mais baixa do ano)


----------



## Lousano (20 Dez 2009 às 09:18)

Bom dia.

A mínina aqui foi de -3,2º

Neste momento já muitoas nuvens altas, vento fraco/nulo e -0,8º


----------



## jaca (20 Dez 2009 às 09:39)

bom dia 

sigo com 0.5

minima de esta noite foi -2.1


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2009 às 09:48)

Boas...
Neste momento sigo com -0,9º, tendo uma mínima de -2,2
Á poucos minutos estava a ver se o meu carro "andava" e não deu....
O carro estava cheio de geada, tendo ido assim buscar uma mangueira para tirar aquela geada de cima...Mas ainda foi pior
O meu carro ficou cheio de gelo grosso, que depois nao dava para tirar

Neste momento céu encoberto


----------



## lsalvador (20 Dez 2009 às 10:21)

Bem pessoal, para Tomar esta foi a 2ª minima mais baixa do ano, ficou-se pelos *-6.4º*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 10:22)

A temperatura sobe _muuuito_ lentamente! *2,9ºC *por agora.

Vento moderado e constante.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Dez 2009 às 10:59)

bom dia! A mínima na cidade ficou.se pelos 2.8c. Para já sobe devagar: 4.6 neste momento.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Dez 2009 às 11:27)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 2.3ºC, pelo que a questão de saber qual a mínima do ano por aqui fica resolvida, pois até dia 1 não me parece que venham mais entradas frias...
De momento, céu limpo, algum vento, e 4.8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Dez 2009 às 11:33)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de -2.6ºC, e claro houve geada, por agora está muito frio ainda estão 5.4ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Dez 2009 às 11:35)

Olá

A temperatura mínima foi de 1.1ºC, não havendo indícios de geada.
Por agora sigo com 2.7ºC
Pressão a 1012.6 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Dez 2009 às 11:44)

Olá bom dia! 

Não, acho que isto não é frio, mais diria que é a quase total ausência de calor e daí o resultado! 

Esta madrugada foi marcada pela temperatura mínima mais baixa registada pela minha estação e pelo que vi comportou-se lindamente.

A meio da manhã ainda se observavam Altostratus translucidus mas agora o céu quase limpo apresenta alguns Cirrus duplicatus. O vento com intensidade fraca desloca-se de N/NE.

A mínima atingida esta madrugada foi de *-0.2ºC*.

Neste momento registam-se *5.3ºC* / *45% HR*.

*Grandes fotos da geada, AnDré*


----------



## Jodamensil (20 Dez 2009 às 12:03)

Bom dia pessoal. 
Aqui a minima registada foi de 1.2ºC  eram 6h da matina. Geada nem vê-la  Agora a esperança é na formação que está já a caminho. A que "horas" espera-se então que chegue esta chuva e troovoada (que eu duvido) ?


----------



## sailor1360 (20 Dez 2009 às 12:05)

*Re: (II) Temperatura Mínima em Dezembro de 2009*

Aqui pelo Feijó Almada . 
12h  um sol daqueles de ir até a praia .

Temperatura    1º


----------



## Nuno (20 Dez 2009 às 12:09)

Boas, por aqui uma noite fria tive minima de *-2,3ºC*, neste momenteo tenho 4,3ºC  A minima registada pelo o IM para Setúbal foi de *-3,4ºC*


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 12:14)

por aqui a mínima chegou aos *-0.1ºC.*
Neste momento está nos *7.6ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2009 às 12:29)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de 2,4 ºC.

Manhã fresca por aqui e início de tarde igual, com 5,1 ºC de momento.

O vento sopra fraco de Leste.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 12:38)

Ainda com *4,7ºC*!

Espectacular!


----------



## N_Fig (20 Dez 2009 às 13:00)

A mínima foi de -2,1ºC. Actualmente 8ºC, céu pouco nublado, humidade a 69% e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2009 às 13:01)

Aqui tive uma mínima de *-1,7ºC* 

Agora céu a ficar nublado por nuvens altas e 7,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2009 às 13:04)

Por cá estou com 5.1ºC.

Mínima de 1.4ºC


----------



## thunderboy (20 Dez 2009 às 13:13)

Boa tarde
Por cá uma mínima de *-2.6ºC*
Agora situa-se nos 6.7ºC e com pouca vontade de subir.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 13:17)

Aqui ainda 5,5ºC.

O sol lá vai brilhando, mas o vento está de cortar à faca.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Dez 2009 às 13:27)

A temperatura vai nos 6.9ºC mas o winchil vai na casa de 0/1ºC


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 13:28)

por aqui estão 8.8ºC, está frescote mesmo


----------



## F_R (20 Dez 2009 às 13:57)

Boas

Por Abrantes mínima de -0.4ºC
Neste momento 6.4ºC.
Não houve muita geada porque a humidade esteve sempre muito baixa


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2009 às 13:59)

Boas

Ontem a noite e inicio desta madrugada eu e o Nuno fomos fazer uma mini reportagem do frio pelos arredores de Setúbal e registamos os seguintes valores:
Setúbal (Viso): *2,5ºC* ás 22:45
Palmela (Gaiteiro): *2,0ºC* ás 23:50
Pontes: *-0,5ºC* ás 00:39
Lagameças: *-0,5ºC* à 1:31
Perto da minha casa: *0,5ºC* ás 3:03

Algumas fotos da geada nas Pontes onde a humidade era acima dos 90%...













Dados das Pontes: (00:30)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2009 às 14:03)

miguel disse:


> Ontem a noite e inicio desta madrugada eu e o Nuno fomos fazer uma mini reportagem do frio pelos arredores de Setúbal



Excelentes registos e resumo da situação. 

---

Vai aquecendo, com 8,2 ºC de momento e 46 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 14:08)

o termómetro dali da Farmácia marcava *9,0ºC* passados 5 mins marca agora *5,0ºC*  
na minha estação a temp. está a descer dos 9,6ºc para os 9,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 14:20)

Temperatura actual, e máxima até ao momento de apenas *6,7ºC*!

Humidade a 42% e pressão nos 1007 hPa. Vento fraco a moderado de E (90º).


----------



## cactus (20 Dez 2009 às 14:35)

boas, muito frio para a hora e o sol já se foi.....


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2009 às 14:44)

Aqui e agora estão 8,7ºC e windchill de 6ºC 

Máxima para já de *9,5ºC*


----------



## criz0r (20 Dez 2009 às 14:45)

Boas tardes, por aqui mínima de 2,6ºC esta noite e por agora o tempo mantém-se frio com 8,5ºC Céu muito nublado e Vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2009 às 14:46)

Já vou nos 7.4ºC tá a chegar


----------



## F_R (20 Dez 2009 às 14:56)

O céu tá a ficar nublado
Estão 6.7ºC e vento moderado o que provoca um windchill de 2.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2009 às 15:02)

Uma tarde fria com vento moderado de Leste.

Agora 8,8 ºC e apenas 45 % de humidade relativa, que causam uma sensação cortante. 

Antes estivesse a humidade mais elevada.


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 15:04)

hoje ao que parece vou bater a máx. mais baixa do ano com uns  *9.6ºC*

sigo com 8,6ºC


----------



## cactus (20 Dez 2009 às 15:05)

A chuve deve estar por pouco, 7ºC agora...


----------



## cactus (20 Dez 2009 às 15:06)

Dá a sensação que a temperatura está a descer novamente.


----------



## Check Six (20 Dez 2009 às 15:16)

Boa tarde.

Sabem-me dizer se há previsão de neve para o Montejunto?

Cumpts.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Dez 2009 às 15:37)

O Sol já desapareceu totalmente, aguarda-se então a chegada do elemento líquido, à falta do sólido...
A temperatura segue nos 8.8ºC, após máxima de 9ºC.
Vento moderado, 44%HR, 1006hpa.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 15:37)

Check Six disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Sabem-me dizer se há previsão de neve para o Montejunto?
> 
> Cumpts.



Dado que a previsão aponta para 4,6ºC aos 850hPa (cerca de 1380m de altitude), para a hora em que começará a precipitação, ainda que no alto de Montejunto a temperatura fosse 0ºC, a chuva seria não na forma de neve, mas de chuva fria/congelada.
É pouco provável que neve.

Entretanto aqui em Odivelas, o céu encobriu por completo e a temperatura vai descendo.

7,2ºC e 49% de humidade relativa.
O vento sopra moderado de este.

A máxima foi de 7,5ºC, a mais baixa do ano. Mas que deverá ser batida logo à noite quando o vento rodar para sul. 
Até lá, ainda é capaz de descer qualquer coisa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Dez 2009 às 15:38)

Para Este ainda clarinho; Já para Oeste começa a escurecer.

8.3ºC; 53%; 1008.7hPa; 7 km/h ESE


----------



## Check Six (20 Dez 2009 às 15:48)

Obrigado pela resposta André. 
Já faz dois anos que tive a cadeira de meteo aplicada...estou muito enferrujado. 

Ciao


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 15:57)

Temperatura máxima até ao momento de *7,4ºC*.

Por agora, 7,1ºC e vento moderado.

Céu encoberto e já _ameaçador_.


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 16:34)

depois de ir até aos *9.6ºC*, a temperatura tem vindo a descer gradualmente até aos *7.8ºC* actuais.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Dez 2009 às 16:36)

Olá boa tarde… 

Altostratus e Altocumulus compõem o cenário cinzento desde há sensivelmente 2 horas.
A temperatura máxima supostamente a verificar-se durante a tarde, chegar ao escalão dos 10º está fora de questão devido ao ar frio que persiste.

O vento apresenta agora maior tendência para se deslocar de SE.

Por aqui (work) sigo com cerca de *7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 16:39)

Por aqui caiem os primeiros pingos de chuva. 

Vento moderado de este e 6,9ºC.
Humidade nos 52%.


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 16:40)

actualmente  *7.5ºC*


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 16:41)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui caiem os primeiros pingos de chuva.
> 
> Vento moderado de este e 6,9ºC.
> Humidade nos 52%.



parece que chuva chegou mais cedo que o previsto, não?


----------



## meteo (20 Dez 2009 às 16:44)

Que frio insuportavel está.Ah meus ricos 25 ºC 

POr aqui ainda não chove,e está bastante vento.


----------



## Thomar (20 Dez 2009 às 16:56)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui caiem os primeiros pingos de chuva.
> 
> Vento moderado de este e 6,9ºC.
> Humidade nos 52%.



Por aqui (centro de Lisboa - Penha de França/Graça)  também já chuvisca . 
Cheguei à uns 10 minutos do café e está um tempinho   bem desagradável .


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2009 às 17:02)

Aqui já pinga também e a temperatura é de 8,0ºC com vento moderado com rajadas que até arrepia o windchill é de 5ºC e tem assim inicio uma semana de chuvas como não se via a muito tempo de norte a sul


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2009 às 17:08)

Por aqui também já pinga, com 8.6º


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 17:09)

Chove fraco mas com pingos bem grossos!

*6,5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 17:10)

Vai pingando. Pingos grossos.
Já molhou a estrada e acumulou 0,2mm.

A temperatura tem vindo a descer: 6,4ºC.
60% de humidade relativa.


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Dez 2009 às 17:16)

*Temperatura exterior: 6,8º
Humidade relativa: 40%
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): 4,0ºc
Pressão: 1007hPa
Velocidade do vento: 10,8 Km/h -  NO 
Precipitação: 1,0mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2009 às 17:16)

Aqui também já registei os primeiros 0,2 mm

A temperatura está nos 7,7ºC e aparente de 5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2009 às 17:16)

Por cá também já chove, já vou com 0.4 mm.

Estou com 6.9ºC e vento moderado de Este.


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 17:18)

Ceu muito Nublado e a temperatura já está nos *7,2ºC*


----------



## GARFEL (20 Dez 2009 às 17:19)

BOAS
como eu previa bateu-se o record de 2009
minima foi de -6.4º
quando fui andar de bike ás 9 da matina ainda a estação registava -3º
tudo branquinho de geada
passei com a bike em todas as poças (congeladas) não é todos os dias que as apanho assim
o céu agora apresenta-se já carregado mas ainda não pingou
vamos com 6.8º


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2009 às 17:19)

Por aqui já passou para chuva fraca, a estrada já está toda molhada
8,4º


----------



## Pedro F (20 Dez 2009 às 17:21)

Boas!

Neste momento estão 4,2ºC em Torres Novas. Ainda sem chuva...


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 17:22)

Como se tem comportado a temperatura por aí aos primeiros sinais de chuva? Tendência para subir, estabilizar ou descer?


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2009 às 17:26)

João Dias disse:


> Como se tem comportado a temperatura por aí aos primeiros sinais de chuva? Tendência para subir, estabilizar ou descer?



Desde que começou a chover desceu cerca de 0,5ºC


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2009 às 17:27)

João Dias disse:


> Como se tem comportado a temperatura por aí aos primeiros sinais de chuva? Tendência para subir, estabilizar ou descer?



Aqui está já a chover e temperatura desceu em pouco tempo dos 8,4ºC para os 7,8ºC actuais.

EDIT: 17h28m desceu mais um pouco para os 7,6ºC actuais.


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 17:29)

HotSpot disse:


> Desde que começou a chover desceu cerca de 0,5ºC



estranho, pensei que subisse.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 17:29)

João Dias disse:


> Como se tem comportado a temperatura por aí aos primeiros sinais de chuva? Tendência para subir, estabilizar ou descer?



Por aqui, e até ao momento, a tendência tem sido de descida.

Desde que começou a chover a temperatura desceu 0,9ºC, encontrando-se agora nos *6,2ºC*.


No entanto, a previsão é que mais tarde ou mais cedo comece a subir.


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 17:31)

aqui já começa a chover
*
7,2ºC*


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 17:34)

João Dias disse:


> Como se tem comportado a temperatura por aí aos primeiros sinais de chuva? Tendência para subir, estabilizar ou descer?



Aqui vou com 5,5ºC (desci 1,5ºC desde que começou a chover). Mas tenho a serra mesmo atrás de mim.
Na terça-feira desci aos 4,5ºC aqui (142m), e no alto, aos 315/330m estavam ~4ºC.

0,9mm acumulados.
Vai chovendo...


----------



## fsl (20 Dez 2009 às 17:34)

Em Oeiras Chuva fraca desde as 17:15


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 20-12-09  17:29)
Temperatura:	7.8°C 
Humidade:	74%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	3.4°C 
Vento:	19.3 km/hr ENE
Pressão:	1005.7 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	1.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	36.4 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 426.2mm
Wind chill:	 6.1°C 
Indíce THW:	 5.8°C 
Indíce Calor:	 7.6°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 2.1°C às   7:13	 8.8°C às 16:09
Humidade:	 47%  às  11:28	 74%  às  17:26
Ponto de Orvalho:	 -3.9°C às  11:28	 3.3°C às  17:09
Pressão:	 1005.7hPa  às  17:21	 1015.2hPa  às   3:37
Precipitação mais intensa:		 3.0mm/hr  às  17:27
Maior Rajada Vento:		 35.4 km/hr  às  15:02
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 0.6°C às   6:43	
Maior Indíce Calor		 8.3°C às  15:36


----------



## F_R (20 Dez 2009 às 17:39)

Por cá o céu está completamente nublado mas ainda não chove
estão 6.2ºC com vento moderado o que faz acentuar a sensação de frio
windchill de 0.4ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2009 às 17:42)

Aqui desceu para 6,5ºC com chuva com o primeiro 1,1mm contabilizado


----------



## GARFEL (20 Dez 2009 às 17:42)

quem explica ???
sendo que tomar consegue baixar a temperatura durante a madrugada 
quase ao nivel das terras mais altas do nosso norte (-6.4º esta noite)
porque depois durante o dia 
a esta hora covilha tá com 0º
bargança 
viseu 
lamego 
etc...etc.... já tão quase negativos
e aqui anda nos 7 graus e não parece baixar
e não é hoje
se fosse eu explicava
é que é sempre 
fónix


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2009 às 17:45)

GARFEL disse:


> quem explica ???
> sendo que tomar consegue baixar a temperatura durante a madrugada
> quase ao nivel das terras mais altas do nosso norte (-6.4º esta noite)
> porque depois durante o dia
> ...



Procura por um termo chamado "Inversão Térmica"


----------



## GARFEL (20 Dez 2009 às 17:49)

ok
é já


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Dez 2009 às 17:49)

A precipitação apesar de fraca é constante desde há pouco mais de meia hora, mas a sensação térmica ainda é bem desagradável. 

O vento geralmente fraco apresenta-se de E/SE.

Neste momento estão cerca de *6ºC*.


----------



## cactus (20 Dez 2009 às 17:49)

miguel disse:


> Aqui desceu para 6,5ºC com chuva com o primeiro 1,1mm contabilizado



Bolas !!, pensei que estivesse para aí uns 7 ou 8 ºc. Imagino na arrabida ....


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Dez 2009 às 18:01)

Ela está a descer muito rápido...

Já sigo com *5ºC*, continua a chover e o vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2009 às 18:02)

E já sigo com 2,8 mm 

A temperatura continua a cair, sigo com 6,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 18:02)

Continua a chover, agora com *5,8ºC*!


----------



## Pedro F (20 Dez 2009 às 18:05)

Mantém-se os *4,2ºC* e ainda não chove...


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 18:06)

joseoliveira disse:


> Ela está a descer muito rápido...
> 
> Já sigo com *5ºC*, continua a chover e o vento aumentou de intensidade.



4,4ºC. Fotocópia de terça-feira à noite.
Mas hoje parece que ainda vai descer mais um pouco.
2,4mm.

Vento fraco de E/ENE.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Dez 2009 às 18:15)

Por aqui, vai chovendo desde as 17h15, inicialmente chuvisco, mas agora cai fraca e certinha...
7.6ºC, 1mm até agora...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Dez 2009 às 18:16)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 6.2ºC, o céu está encoberto e já chove embora fraco.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 8.2ºC

T.Minima: -2.6ºC


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 18:24)

aqui já chove com alguma intensidade, há pouco estavam *6,7ºC*, tenho que ir ver quantos estão agora.


----------



## RMira (20 Dez 2009 às 18:25)

cactus disse:


> Bolas !!, pensei que estivesse para aí uns 7 ou 8 ºc. Imagino na arrabida ....



Boas, vim de lá agora, estavam 4ºC e chovia...


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Dez 2009 às 18:25)

Já caíram 2.7 mm por aqui, com a temperatura a cair: 6.9ºC agora.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Dez 2009 às 18:26)

Até que ponto será disparatado pensar que poderemos ter alguma surpresa? 

A menos que esta fase fria esteja na fase terminal dando lugar ao previsto fluxo de S/SW!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 18:27)

Cada vez desce mais! Chuva e *5,2ºC*!


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 18:28)

já fui verficiar e continua a "queda livre"
 *6.4ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2009 às 18:30)

joseoliveira disse:


> Até que ponto será disparatado pensar que poderemos ter alguma surpresa?
> 
> A menos que esta fase fria esteja na fase terminal dando lugar ao previsto fluxo de S/SW!



O fluxo S/SW está previsto para as 00H em Lisboa. Mas até lá a temperatura não deve descer mais que um grau e até pode e deve subir até lá. Surpresa, não acho possível.


----------



## F_R (20 Dez 2009 às 18:31)

Por aqui começa agora a chover fraco
Estão 6.0ºC


----------



## Pedro F (20 Dez 2009 às 18:35)

Começa a chover... *4,1ºC*


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Dez 2009 às 18:39)

*Temperatura exterior: 6,1º
Humidade relativa: 61%
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): 4,0ºc
Pressão: 107hPa
Velocidade do vento: 9,5 Km/h -  NO 
Precipitação: 3,2mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 18:41)

chove bem agora e a temperatura "não tem travões"  *5,9ºC*


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2009 às 18:43)

Continua a chover, com 7,1ºC de temperatura.

Praticamente não há vento.

Mais uma frente candidata a "farsa".


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Dez 2009 às 18:45)

Lightning disse:


> Continua a chover, com 7,1ºC de temperatura.
> 
> Praticamente não há vento.
> 
> Mais uma frente candidata a "farsa".



Candidata a Farsa, só se for ai porque aqui começou a chuver bem.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2009 às 18:45)

O Resumo da última hora e meia:


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2009 às 18:49)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Candidata a Farsa, só se for ai porque aqui começou a chuver bem.



Aqui chove bem sem interrupções e agora começa o vento a soprar com mais intensidade. Mas mesmo assim nada de jeito...

Isto não é nada comparado com um bom temporal.


----------



## Lousano (20 Dez 2009 às 18:50)

Boa tarde.

Está um dia de tempestade por aqui.

A velocidade do vento média entre 50/60 km/h.

Rajada máxima 82,4 km/h.

Temperatura: 7,2º.


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 18:50)

*5,7ºc* e


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2009 às 18:55)

E chegou o vento moderado a forte. 

Resultado disso lá vai a temperatura a subir....

Sigo com 5,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2009 às 18:57)

Aqui em Póvoa de Santa Iria chove moderadamente e a temperatura está nos 5,4ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2009 às 18:58)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui chove bem sem interrupções e agora começa o vento a soprar com mais intensidade. Mas mesmo assim nada de jeito...
> 
> Isto não é nada comparado com um bom temporal.



Sempre a 

Parecem os putos. Mas quem disse que ia estar um grande temporal. Xiça, paciência e os outros que desculpem o desabafo.


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2009 às 19:00)

Aqui tenho acumulados até agora *7,4mm* e chove bem 

6,5ºC e vento moderado


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 19:00)

aqui continua a descer  *5.4ºC* e 

malta de Lisboa, ai a temperatura já começou a subir?


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2009 às 19:02)

squidward disse:


> aqui continua a descer  *5.4ºC* e
> 
> malta de Lisboa, ai a temperatura já começou a subir?



Aqui nos arredores continua a descer, agora 5,3ºC.


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2009 às 19:02)

HotSpot disse:


> Sempre a
> 
> Parecem os putos. Mas quem disse que ia estar um grande temporal. Xiça, paciência e os outros que desculpem o desabafo.



E os outros que desculpem o desabafo também. 

Já não se pode dizer nada aqui, caem-nos em cima parecem corvos a dar bicadas, que eu saiba ainda há liberdade de expressão não?

É que se não há, então já me deviam de ter avisado...

Trata-se de dar uma opinião em relação ao que eu acho do tempo, não se trata de estar a lamentar ou chorar. Aqui também se podem dar opiniões.


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Dez 2009 às 19:03)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 7.4ºC e chove forte!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 19:03)

*4,7ºC* e 89%.

Chuva fraca a moderada tocada a vento, que sopra moderado de ENE (68º).


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2009 às 19:06)

Aqui agora chove moderado. 

7,4 mm acumulados.


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 19:08)

fraco e com *5,3ºC*


----------



## Pedro F (20 Dez 2009 às 19:10)

Continua a chuva fraca e agora com *3,6ºC*...


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2009 às 19:10)

Vento moderado com rajadas e chuva moderada.

Temperatura a subir, nos 7,1ºC e pressão a descer, nos 1005 mb.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Dez 2009 às 19:13)

Lightning disse:


> E os outros que desculpem o desabafo também.
> 
> Já não se pode dizer nada aqui, caem-nos em cima parecem corvos a dar bicadas, que eu saiba ainda há liberdade de expressão não?
> 
> .



Vá lá, para "bicadas" já basta o frio que se faz sentir...

Parece que a temperatura tende a estabilizar, pelo menos sem evolução aparente.

Ainda cerca de *5ºC* e precipitação moderada.


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 19:14)

Chove moderado por aqui em Linda-a-Velha

Estão 7ºC em Oeiras


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Dez 2009 às 19:14)

*Temperatura exterior: 6,1º
Humidade relativa: 63%
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): 4,0ºc
Pressão: 1006hPa
Velocidade do vento: 8,0 Km/h -  NO 
Precipitação: 6,5mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 19:15)

*5,2ºC* e chuva fraca


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2009 às 19:20)

O acumulado disparou para os 11,6mm a chuva cai de forma moderada e persistente com vento fraco a moderado... o vento ainda não rodou é de ESE e a temperatura mantém-se igual 6,5ºC


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

Muito frio e chuva forte.
Temperatura actual nos 4,9ºC.


----------



## Lousano (20 Dez 2009 às 19:27)

A rajada máxima já vai em 83,3 de ESE.

A temp. vai aumentando, no momento 8,1º


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2009 às 19:28)

Por aqui vai chovendo, já acumulei 6.8 mm.

Neste momento 4.8ºC e vento forte.


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2009 às 19:31)

Continua a chover, vento moderado com rajadas.

Até agora 6,3 mm. Pressão nos 1004 mb. 7,1ºC.


----------



## stormy (20 Dez 2009 às 19:32)

Boas noites
Neste momento, a 250m em arranhó,  sigo com 3.0º, vento moderado de leste/sudeste e chuva moderada.
Nao ha sinais de qualquer precipitação solida..

Durante o dia de hoje estive em arruda e ha minutos desloquei-me ao sobral onde chovia com 2.0º, na estrada para arranhó, em plena serra a 390m a temperatura antingiu 1.5º, mas nao havia sinais nem de granizo

Em arruda a tarde foi fria tendo-se conservado o gelo em certos locais ate as 13h.
na passada madugada houve um fenomeno interessante, a geada negra, que afectou esta zona, apesar da minima de 1.0º.
O vento moderado e baixa hr provocaram um violento arrefecimento por evaporação/irradiaçao que levou ao congelamento  da superficie do solo, das poças de agua e algerozes das casas

Os extremos de hoje : 7.0º/1.0º , vento moderado de leste e um progessivo aumento de nebulosidade, chovendo a partir das 17h.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2009 às 19:47)

Neste momento cai uma chuvada forte, com vento moderado....
Uma chuvada que me está a contabilizar 14mm


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2009 às 19:48)

Aqui estão 4,5ºC e chove forte.
Temporariamente o vento trouxe algum granizo (?).


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Dez 2009 às 20:01)

*Temperatura exterior: 6,2º
Humidade relativa: 66%
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): 4,0ºc
Pressão: 1006hPa
Velocidade do vento: 7,2 Km/h -  NE 
Precipitação: 10,0mm desde as 00h00m*


Acalmou agora a chuva. Dentro de uma hora, " provavelmente " voltará. Desta vez virá em força.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Dez 2009 às 20:01)

Até ao momento, 8.5mm de precipitação, e continua a cair certinha...
A temperatura mantém-se fresca, mas relativamente estável, perto dos 7ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Dez 2009 às 20:10)

A precipitação moderada tem sido persistente e o vento voltou a aumentar de intensidade.

Ela voltou a descer mais um pouco e vai agora nos *4ºC*


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 20:11)

aqui chove moderado  a temperatura continua baixa e a descer *4,8ºc* o mais impressionante é que hoje está a chover com mais frio que no dia 9-1-2009


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Dez 2009 às 20:15)

Sigo com 7.0ºC e chove!


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 20:18)

Sai de casa com 3,7ºC e chego com 3,3ºC.

Andei nos pontos mais altos da região. Acima dos 300m instalou-se o nevoeiro cerrado.
A temperatura é muito homogénea. Pouco mexe. Andou sempre à volta dos 3ºC.
Quanto a precipitação, tem sido bastante intensa na última hora. Mas não passa de água liquida. Não vi nada para além disso. Às vezes pingos muito grossos no meio da chuva intensa, mas sem qualquer sinal de gelo.

Nas serras de Caneças há água por todo o lado. O meu carro parecia um barco no meio dos lençóis de água. 

Aqui a precipitação cai com menos intensidade.
Ainda assim 14,6mm acumulados.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Dez 2009 às 20:23)

Esta teoria está certa?Enquanto o vento se mantiver de Este, a frente passa muito lentamente, deixando mais precipitação acumulada.

12.4 mm acumulados e 6.5ºC


----------



## stormy (20 Dez 2009 às 20:26)

a temperatura atingiu o ponto de inflexão....subino agora rapidamente....5.0º
chove forte e ha algum nevoeiro com a base das nuvens a 300m


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2009 às 20:31)

Tenho acumulados aqui 24,3mm só agora abrandou. 7,0ºC


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2009 às 20:37)

Chuva agora mais fraca, embora o vento ainda se mantenha moderado.

Lá fora estão 7,5ºC e aqui dentro de casa estão 10ºC. Estas casas são bem quentinhas são... 

10,6 mm até agora, se não me engano.


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

A temperatura já começou a subir e passou rapidamente dos 4,4ºC para os 4,6ºC actuais.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Dez 2009 às 20:52)

Aqui ainda não é significativa a subida da temperatura.

6.5ºC e 13.9 mm acumulados.


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Dez 2009 às 21:01)

Sigo com 6.4ºC e continua a chover


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

A chuva cai fraca mas constante.

Temperatura nos 5,6ºC e humidade a 92% com vento a 25,6 km/h de ESE (112º).


----------



## Lousano (20 Dez 2009 às 21:07)

Com o surgir da chuva a temperatura desceu dos 8,2º para os 5,2º actuais.

Chuva fraca que acumulou 0,5mm.


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2009 às 21:30)

Após uma breve pausa na chuva, eis que volta.

Mais 1 mm acumulado, fazendo assim 11,6 mm até agora.

Temperatura a subir, agora nos 8,6ºC. Vento moderado com rajadas de 30 km/h.

Pressão nos 1001 mb, já esteve nos 1000 agora subiu. Tem é que descer, subir não.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 21:33)

A base das nuvens tem vindo a perder altitude, e neste momento, já estou envolto em nevoeiro.

Vai chovendo de forma persistente.
18,1mm acumulados.

A temperatura vai subindo lentamente: 4,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 21:34)

Pressão a *998 hPa* e *5,7ºC*.

A chuva continua a cair certinha e tocada a vento!


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

Mais 1,1 mm.

Vento moderado com rajadas. Pressão (finalmente) nos 999 mb.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Dez 2009 às 22:06)

Chove bem agora. 17.2 mm acumulados

Temperatura a subir, agora nos 8ºC

Pressão de 1000 hPa


----------



## Thomar (20 Dez 2009 às 22:14)

Chove torrencialmente em Lisboa (graça) há 5 minutos!


----------



## thunderboy (20 Dez 2009 às 22:17)

Boa noite.
Como estive fora de casa a tarde toda não sei a evolução da temperatura por enquanto.
Agora chove fraco com 3.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2009 às 22:18)

Por segundos fiquei sem luz, a net foi-se também. Já há descargas eléctricas?

Autêntico temporal de vento e chuva. Agora sim...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Dez 2009 às 22:55)

Por cá continua achuver moderadamente, ás 21:00h tinha acumulado 9.8mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Dez 2009 às 22:58)

Lightning disse:


> Por segundos fiquei sem luz, a net foi-se também. Já há descargas eléctricas?
> 
> Autêntico temporal de vento e chuva. Agora sim...



Para quem dizia que era uma farsa!.


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 22:58)

ainda não parou de chover 
nota-se um aumento do vento e da temperatura que subiu dos *4,7ºc* para os *5,7ºC* actuais.


----------



## meteo (20 Dez 2009 às 23:02)

Hoje fui jogar ao ar livre ás 18 H e não é muito normal estar tanta chuva e frio ao mesmo tempo.Está a chover há 5 horas,quase sem parar.


----------



## F_R (20 Dez 2009 às 23:03)

Chove bem há algumas horas e sigo com 3.1ºC em Abrantes


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 23:05)

será possível ter caído algo mais "solido" no Montejunto?


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2009 às 23:08)

Chove agora com mais força!

O vento ainda não rodou, mantendo-se moderado de E (90º), mas a temperatura vai já nos 7,8ºC!

Humidade a 92% e pressão a 997 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

É impressão minha ou isto já não vai dar mais nada aqui
É que pelo satélite e radar
Agora não chove...já há mais de 30 minutos


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2009 às 23:11)

Aqui já lá vão 5horas sem parar de chover de forma moderada é poucas os momentos que chove fraco, a precipitação acumulada vai em *32,7mm* a temperatura tem vindo a subir lentamente e é agora de 9,0ºC, o vento é moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Dez 2009 às 23:32)

Acabou de cair chuva muito forte por aqui.


----------



## F_R (20 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Aqui diz que cai sleet Abrantes, mas na minha localização ainda não consigo ver nada
Pode ser que ainda tenha alguma surpresa


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

Aqui como seria de esperar, só chuva. Ainda assim bastante positivo:

21.8 mm acumulados até ao momento. A temperatura é de 8ºC, pressão nos 997.9 hPa e humidade de 93%


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 23:47)

Vou com 30,2mm hoje. 

103,3mm acumulados este mês.


----------



## Lousano (20 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

Despeço-me com 7,3º e 2,0mm de precipitação.

O vento continua medonho, com uma média de 65 km/h de ESE e rajada máxima de 88,8 km/h.

Máxima: 8,7º

Mínima: -3,2º


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

Bom, por aqui, a tónica dominante do final de dia, foi a chuva.
Quanto ao resto do dia, foi frio, ventoso, solarengo ao início e progressivamente a ficar nublado.
Mínima de 2.3ºC, a 2ª mais baixa do ano, máxima de 9.8ºC há pouco.
A pressão continua em queda acentuada, estando agora nos 996hpa.
Precipitação do dia: 13.8mm.

De momento, 8.3ºC, 97%HR, céu nublado, vento moderado.

Extremos do dia:

2.3ºC
9.8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

Neste momento sigo com chuva fraca, registando assim já 22mm


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2009 às 00:00)

Bom Dia
Sigo neste momento com chuva fraca, por vezes moderada, mas acho que hoje nao vai chover mais


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2009 às 00:00)

Termino o dia de Domingo com *35,9mm* nada mau mesmo!   a temperatura é de 9,0ºC com tendência a subir...


----------



## stormy (21 Dez 2009 às 00:04)

o dia finalizou-se com 7.5º, chuva moderada a forte e vento moderado
hoje:7.5º/1.0º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2009 às 00:10)

Extremos de ontem:

2,4 ºC / 8,9 ºC

26,8 mm

---

A chuva só começou pelas 17h, mas o dia mostrou-se até bastante chuvoso, ficando acima do esperado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2009 às 00:13)

De momento chove fraco e o vento é moderado de NE.

Temperatura nos 7,0 ºC e pressão em queda, nos 998,1 hPa.

A sensação térmica é já desagradável, com um windchill de 5,1 ºC.


----------



## Gato Preto (21 Dez 2009 às 00:19)

Por aqui em Sta. Marta a chuva parou.

O meu fiel termómetro de mercúrio marca 9ºC (a minha velhinha estação do LIDL pifou hoje , mas vem já aí uma Oregon novinha para o Natal ).

A sensação de desconforto térmico é muito grande devido ao vento bem gelado que se faz sentir.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (21 Dez 2009 às 00:39)

Boa Noite amigos 

Temp min 0.8 ºC 
Temp max 7.5 ºC

Neste momento estão 6.4 ºC, tendencia pra descer.
Humidade relativa 51 % 
Windchill 4.1 ºC


Ate Amanha


----------



## thunderboy (21 Dez 2009 às 00:43)

Despeço-me com 4.4ºC completamente estagnados


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2009 às 00:49)

A temperatura já sobe a pique e estão 11,0ºC sem chuva nem vento neste momento...


----------



## squidward (21 Dez 2009 às 00:58)

aqui a temperatura voltou a descer para os 5,5ºC


----------



## ct5iul (21 Dez 2009 às 00:59)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

20-12-2009
Temp Max:8.2ºc 15:23
Temp Min:0.9ºc 07:57
Rajada Max:29.8km/h 08:56
Wind Chill :-7,6 07:57
Chuva Precipitação 17.0mm 

Temp actual 7.0ºC 00:40
Pressão: 997.5Hpa 00:40
Intensidade do Vento: 9.0 km/h 00:40
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:NE
Temperatura do vento: 3.6ºC 00:40
Humidade Relativa:91% 00:40
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 00:40
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 00:40
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Dez 2009 às 01:25)

Olá... 

Cheguei há pouco, sempre acompanhado pela chuva por vezes com intensidade moderada.
Neste momento não chove e o vento de NE também abrandou. Portanto, tudo numa aparente calma!

*Extremos de 20-Dez:*

*Máximos:* 7.9ºC / 94% HR

*mínimos:* -0.2ºC / 34% HR

Valores actuais: *7.4ºC* / *95% HR*


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Dez 2009 às 01:45)

já não chove faz algum tempo. Desde a meia noite ainda não acumulou nada. não consigo ver se virá mais chuva para as próximas horas.


----------



## squidward (21 Dez 2009 às 02:15)

aqui a temp. continua incrivelmente baixa  *5,2ºC*
esperava que subisse muito mais sinceramente (alias até tem estado a descer após ter atingido os 5,7ºC)


----------



## Profetaa (21 Dez 2009 às 02:17)

RETIRADO DO SITE DA PROTECÇAO CIVIL:
 Notas:  Estradas cortadas devido a Queda de Neve / Gelo: EN338 entre Lagoa Comprida/Piornos.  Informação detalhada  

Notas:  Estradas cortadas devido a Queda de Neve / Gelo: IP4 cortado entre Amarante / Campeâ.  Informação detalhada  

 21/12 0:27 Vila Real  Vila Real  Em Curso  Sit. Meteo. Adversas  

Notas:  Estradas cortadas devido a Queda de Neve / Gelo: IP 4 Amarante / Vila Real; EN15 entre Boavista/Amarante; EN304 entre Campeã/Mondim.  Informação detalhada  

21/12 0:39 Coimbra  Coimbra  Em Curso  Sit. Meteo. Adversas  

 Notas:  Estradas cortadas devido a Queda de Neve / Gelo: EN 347 Castanheira / Penela; IC 2 Milho Rei; EN344 entre Feijão/Vidual.  Informação detalhada  

  Distrito Castelo Branco 
 21/12 0:26 Castelo Branco  Castelo Branco  Em Curso  Sit. Meteo. Adversas  

Notas:  Estradas Cortadas devido à Neve / Gelo: EN339 entre Covilhâ/Piornos; EN351 em Oleiros; EN232 em Gouveia; EN350 entre Alto do Casal Novo/Oleiros.  Informação detalhada 


Mapa  Distrito Viseu 
 21/12 1:42 Viseu  Viseu  Em Curso  Sit. Meteo. Adversas  
 Notas:  Estradas cortadas devido a Queda de Neve / Gelo: Várias artérias na freguesia de Almacave/Lamego. Estradas condicionadas devido a Queda de Neve / Gelo: EN222 entre Lamego/Samodães.  Informação detalhada

Mapa  Distrito Braga 
 21/12 1:39 Braga  Braga  Em Curso  Sit. Meteo. Adversas  
 Notas:  Estradas cortadas devido a Queda de Neve / Gelo: AE07 entre Fafe/Basto.  Informação detalhada  

 PODEM VER MAIS EM:
http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/Pages/Ocorrencias.aspx[/url]


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Dez 2009 às 02:23)

A noite está calma, sem chuva e vento fraco de NE.
Observam-se Stratus nebulosus com a sua base a cotas baixas talvez na ordem dos 100m; aqui a visibilidade ficou bem reduzida! 

Praticamente estagnados, despeço-me com os valores de *7.5ºC* / *95% HR*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2009 às 02:53)

Não chove e o vento enfraqueceu.

Acumulados apenas 0,6 mm desde as 0h, numa altura em que a chuva já enfraquecia.

Destaque para os valores da pressão, actualmente nos 996,8 hPa.

Temperatura estagnada nos 7,3 ºC e daqui subirá até amanhã de manhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2009 às 03:11)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 1.7ºC

Máx - 7.8ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 53 km/h

Humidade mínima de 45% e máxima 99%

Precipitação - 18.8 mm rain rate máximo - 35.2 mm/hr

Aguaceiros a partir da tarde, vento moderado durante todo o dia.

Destaque pro wind chill de -4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2009 às 03:25)

Está a trovejar


----------



## squidward (21 Dez 2009 às 03:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está a trovejar



Isso são óptimas noticias 
por acaso tava a ver no radar uma mancha avermelhada a aproximar-se da costa


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2009 às 03:28)

Chuva forte, e 8.2ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2009 às 03:30)

2.2 mm e 63 mm/hr


----------



## squidward (21 Dez 2009 às 03:32)

aqui começou a pingar e a temp. está a subir  *5,8ºC*


----------



## meteo (21 Dez 2009 às 03:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está a trovejar



Boas notícias!Por aqui apenas recomeçou a chover,depois de algum tempo sem chuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2009 às 03:43)

Parece que acalmou, ainda rendeu 4.0 mm 

Vou masé dormir.


----------



## meteo (21 Dez 2009 às 03:47)

Ai acalmou e por aqui ouvi o primeiro trovão. Chove cada vez mais forte.
Edit-Chove fortissimo,e com 2 belos trovões!Inacreditavel a chuva que está a cair.5 minutos com esta intensidade é suficiente para grandes inundações.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2009 às 03:49)

meteo disse:


> Ai acalmou e por aqui ouvi o primeiro trovão. Chove cada vez mais forte.



Aqui recomeçou também, assim um gajo não dorme  

4.8 mm...mais uma enxurrada.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2009 às 03:54)

QUE ESTOIROOOO LINDOOOO 

5.8 MM.


----------



## meteo (21 Dez 2009 às 03:58)

Não me lembro de tanta chuva em tão pouco tempo. Em 2 minutos formou-se um rio a descer a rua a levar papeis,paus tudo.Parece que abriram a torneira  Que festival de chuva e trovoada.Parecia o fim do mundo 
 Por agora só trovoada ao longe e chuva fraca.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2009 às 03:59)

meteo disse:


> Não me lembro de tanta chuva em tão pouco tempo. Em 2 minutos formou-se um rio a descer a rua a levar papeis,paus tudo.Parece que abriram a torneira  Que festival de chuva e trovoada.Parecia o fim do mundo
> Por agora só trovoada ao longe e chuva fraca.



Aqui ainda vai estoirando.

7.4 mm  chuva forte.


----------



## squidward (21 Dez 2009 às 04:03)

epá voces ai com um festival, e eu aqui só com chuva 

5,9ºC e aumenta a intensidade da


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2009 às 04:04)

A trovoada está a começar a ir pra cima de Lisboa.

O vento está a começar a rodar para sudeste (culminará em vento de sudoeste), possivelmente é o choque entre o ar frio e o ar quente vindo do Atlântico que está a provocar este festival 

8.0 mm e temperatura a disparar prova do rodar do vento 9.9ºC.


----------



## meteo (21 Dez 2009 às 04:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui ainda vai estoirando.
> 
> 7.4 mm  chuva forte.




MeteoOeiras até agora acumulou 6,2 mm, todo naquele aguaceiro( abertura da torneira ) de há pouco.Até as 3 e 40 não tinha qualquer precipitação.Aqui não foi de rate máximo de 50 mm/hora de certeza,como em Oeiras.Foi bem superior. Em Paço de Arcos,não estranho que tenha chegado aos 100 mm/hora.A chuva parece que caiu toda de uma vez,uma lavagem perfeita aos carros e ruas.
Agora chove moderado,e alguns trovões ao longe.
É como dizes,já não se pode dormir


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2009 às 04:11)

Já vou com 11.2ºC tinha à cerca de 15 minutos 9.0ºC...está a subir 0.2ºC em 0.2ºC.

Agora é que acalmou  rendeu 8.2 mm...rain rate máximo de 63.0 mm/hr.


----------



## meteo (21 Dez 2009 às 04:14)

Em Oeiras a temperatura está nos 13,3 ºC,e agora parece ter passado o festival.Foi de pouca duração,mas mais do que intenso. ESPECTACULAR 
Vou dormir.Boas noites e boa sorte para quem ficar acordado  
ai,que ela está a voltar(a trovoada...)


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2009 às 04:50)

boas pessoal, por aqui ainda sigo com algum frio, 8.0'c e algum nevoeiro que se formou em pouco tempo, o vento sopra de ENE. Vai chovendo pouco de vez em quando..


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2009 às 05:00)

Após o último aguaceiro o vento acabou por rodar, em poucos minutos o temperatura subiu muito, dos 8.0'c no último post sigo agora com 10.0'c. Te amanhã pessoal.. Boa noite


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2009 às 06:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já vou com 11.2ºC



Tanto calor por aí ? 

Aqui não passou dos 9,7 ºC às 5:07h.

---

Acumulados 8,6 mm depois de vários aguaceiros fortes e trovoada pelas 4h.

E ainda não dormi...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2009 às 06:13)

Diferença de temperaturas absolutamente brutal, onde o vento já rodou para SO. 

Por aqui ainda está de NE.

Vejamos as temperaturas actuais (6:27h).


*Moscavide: 8,2 ºC*
---
Amadora: 14,0 ºC
Queluz: 15,3 ºC
Almada: 16,0 ºC
Barcarena: 14,4 ºC
Mira Sintra: 14,3 ºC
Cova da Piedade: 15,3 ºC
Corroios: 15,2 ºC
Oeiras: 13,6 ºC
Moita: 13,5 ºC


E o aeroporto, aqui a menos de 4 km, com 13 ºC segundo o Wunderground, no report das 5:30h.

Ainda para mais, trata-se de uma diferença enorme numa situação de instabilidade, sem inversões térmicas, em que sou o mais frio da Grande Lisboa, neste local abrigado dos ventos de Oeste.

---

Acrescento às 6:46h:


E *desce ainda mais para 7,8 ºC* estando mais frio que todas as outras estações. *A Moita está nos 14,1 ºC agora*. 

Observa-se uma camada de nevoeiro a cerca de 100 metros de altitude e, encontrando-me abaixo dessa camada, por aqui o ar continua frio.


----------



## Lousano (21 Dez 2009 às 08:59)

Bom dia.

Céu encoberto, vento forte cerca 40 Km/h e 13,3º.

Ainda não há registo de precipitação


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Dez 2009 às 09:12)

Bom Dia

Por aqui esta madrugada não houve trovoada mas houve uma bela chuvada, este evento até agora rendeu 19.3mm, por agora o céu está encoberto mas não chove.
A Minima de hoje foi de 5.3ºC.
T.Actual: 7.5ºC


----------



## rijo (21 Dez 2009 às 09:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> A trovoada está a começar a ir pra cima de Lisboa.
> 
> O vento está a começar a rodar para sudeste (culminará em vento de sudoeste), possivelmente é o choque entre o ar frio e o ar quente vindo do Atlântico que está a provocar este festival
> 
> 8.0 mm e temperatura a disparar prova do rodar do vento 9.9ºC.



O Inverno começou bem... Ontem à noite até as janelas chegaram a estremecer com os trovões.


----------



## F_R (21 Dez 2009 às 09:23)

Noite bastante chuvosa em Abrantes

Neste momento já em Santarém vai chovendo franco de vez em quando

Agora parou mas o céu continua carregado


----------



## vitamos (21 Dez 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto e 11ºC junto ao rio. Neste momento não chove e o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2009 às 10:07)

Grandes estroindos ontem á noite... Acham que esta manha há trovoadas aqui?


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Dez 2009 às 10:24)

bom dia com 15.5c é verdade já disparou ta temperatura. E caiu um aguaceiro forte há pouco que rendeu os primeiros 4mm do dia.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2009 às 10:37)

Neste momento cai uma enxurrada aqui, a minha rua está como um lago, se continuar...

E eis que cai granizo e a minha rua está inundada, é uma forte enxurrada

Bate nas minhas janelas com uma força tremenda

*Ouvi um trovão!*


----------



## vitamos (21 Dez 2009 às 10:49)

> *Árvore caiu sobre um carro no IC2*
> 
> _Nevou em pontos altos
> do distrito de coimbra_
> ...



http://diariocoimbra.pt/


----------



## F_R (21 Dez 2009 às 10:52)

Por Santarém já vai brilhando o sol


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 10:58)

Bom dia!

Caiu uma enxurrada aqui durante a noite e eu não dei conta de nada!
Pelo que consta: trovoada, vento forte, chuva muito forte: jardim alagado...

Vou com *39,8mm* acumulados hoje!





O ponto amarelo a norte de Lisboa é onde eu moro.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Dez 2009 às 11:04)

às 10:30 caiu um aguaceiro na Moita brutal. A minha estação registou um rain/rate de aprox. 230mm/hora  Se não é record anda perto disso.

Sigo com 5,2 mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Dez 2009 às 11:06)

Bom dia!
Pelos vistos, muita animação a norte de Lisboa... 
Por aqui, tudo mais calmo, menos precipitação, trovoada não dei conta, temperatura amena, e céu com boas abertas já...
Quanto a dados:

Sigo com 16.7ºC, 85%HR, 997hpa (depois de ter caído aos 992hpa durante a noite), cento moderado com rajadas de SO.
Quanto a precipitação, hoje sigo com 4.4mm, depois de ontem me ter ficado pelos 13.8mm.
Mínima de 7.9ºC, pelas 04h12, tendo a temperatura disparado perto das 05h00.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2009 às 11:32)

Pelo radar dá para ver que está a vir uma nova chuvada a caminho
Há bocado, na enxurrada, tive granizo pequeno, chuva forte e um trovão....
Acumulei 6mm
Agora vem aí outra


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Dez 2009 às 11:38)

bom dia 

Esta madrugada pelas 03H30, o meu precioso descanso foi interrompido com um aguaceiro bastante forte (talvez incluísse granizo) tendo-se prolongado por vários minutos. Posteriormente e dessa vez não vi as horas, deu-se uma nova ocorrência que incluiu alguns trovões de média intensidade. Escusado será dizer que tudo isto embora não estivesse fora do contexto, estava pois fora de horas! 

A temperatura mínima da madrugada ainda captou os resquícios do frio do dia anterior tendo atingido os *7.2ºC*.
Neste momento observo alguns Cumulus fractus arrastados pelo vento moderado e por vezes forte vindo de SW, se bem que há pouco avistei uns belos Cumulus congestus mais a SE. Apesar de tudo, algum sol e claro esta amenidade contrastante com os dias anteriores.

Valores actuais: *17.1ºC* / *90% HR*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Dez 2009 às 11:47)

que brutal aguaceiro que á pouco caiu aqui e acompanhado por alguns trovôes, o meu quintal parecia um lago e acumulou 10mm isto sim foi chuva de jeito, agora estão 13.2ºC e o sol volta a brilhar.


----------



## stormy (21 Dez 2009 às 11:51)

bons dias
está muito calor.....ontem tinha 5 a 7º a esta hora, hoje tenho 16.0º e hr muito elevada
o vento permanece moderado de SW desde a madrugada e o ceu esta nublado por cumulus, a noite foi de chuva ou periodos de chuva forte
a minima foi ao inicio do dia, com 7.0º, desde as 00h que tem subido


----------



## iceworld (21 Dez 2009 às 12:06)

forte rajadas de vento moderado e cerca de 13º


----------



## thunderboy (21 Dez 2009 às 12:25)

Bom dia
Enquanto o país está quase todo em alerta devido ao vento, aqui faz-se sentir, ou não, vento nulo
11.5ºC
Hr:92%


----------



## Lightning (21 Dez 2009 às 12:37)

Por aqui choveu bem durante a madrugada e de maneira forte.

O vento também foi uma constante. 

A temperatura subiu muito, tendo já atingido os 17,5ºC. Por agora está nos 16,9ºC.

Vento moderado com rajadas e aguaceiros dispersos estão a marcar esta manhã e início de tarde.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Dez 2009 às 12:44)

thunderboy disse:


> Bom dia
> Enquanto o país está quase todo em alerta devido ao vento, aqui faz-se sentir, ou não, vento nulo
> 11.5ºC
> Hr:92%



E logo aí que o vento é um dos principais cartões de visita! 

Por aqui, o vento aumentou ainda mais de intensidade, geralmente forte (aqui em dias de vento, ele não se mostra tímido), a nebulosidade apresenta-se um pouco dispersa por Cumulus fractus mas ainda não vi chuva desde que acordei.

Valores actuais: *17.1ºC* / *87% HR*


----------



## squidward (21 Dez 2009 às 12:47)

não dei conta de nada mais uma vez o melhor da festa está sempre marcado a horas "proibitivas" 

por aqui ceu nublado e uns "quentinhos"  *16,2ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2009 às 12:49)

Neste momento cai de novo uma chuvada forte, até faz fumo nos carros
Ao bater nas janelas...Ui...
Temperatura nos 17,1º.....


----------



## Lousano (21 Dez 2009 às 13:00)

Um período de chuva moderada deixou aqui os primeiros 2mm de hoje.

Vento em média de 25 Km/h, 15,8º e pressão de 993,8 hPa.


----------



## squidward (21 Dez 2009 às 13:02)

bem está a fazer umas belas rajadas de vento


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2009 às 13:11)

Neste momento parou de chover, depois de uma chuvada forte
Hoje..Acho que já não vou ver mais chuva


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2009 às 13:41)

Boas

Por aqui a noite e dia estão a ser muito amenos dentro do esperado! tem estado a cair fortes aguaceiros e neste momento está  a cair outro forte aguaceiro, a precipitação até ao momento desde as 00h é de *8,4mm* a rajada máxima é de *74km/h SW* durante um aguaceiro.

temperatura de 15,5ºC e humidade de 92%


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Dez 2009 às 13:53)

Dia ameno e ventoso e cada vez mais ensolarado...
Depois dos aguaceiros da noite e manhã, a estrada está já quase toda seca, e apenas o vento teima em marcar presença, soprando com intensidade moderada a forte...
Quanto a valores sigo com 17.3ºC (máxima do dia), 78%HR, 996hpa.
Precipitação: 4,4mm.


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Dez 2009 às 14:06)

Boa tarde

Depois de uma madrugada chuvosa e trovoada (perto das 4 h da manhã), agora, junto ao Tejo, céu algo nublado por núvens altas, cirriformes. Para sul está bem delineada uma linha de cumulus congestus. Para norte parece estar limpo. O vento sopra moderado do quadrante W/SW. Não tenho aqui os meus aparelhos, portanto não posso fornecer as minhas leituras. Mesmo assim, oficialmente, temos:

T = 17 ºC
PA= 995 hPa
HR = 77%


----------



## thunderboy (21 Dez 2009 às 14:11)

thunderboy disse:


> Bom dia
> Enquanto o país está quase todo em alerta devido ao vento, aqui faz-se sentir, ou não, vento nulo
> 11.5ºC
> Hr:92%



Agora que acabou o vento de Este a temperatura subiu para os 16.2ºC desde  o meu ultimo post
Vento de Oeste moderado.
Hr nos 78%
Entrei  numa outra divisão da casa e quando vim à rua pensava que estavam 20ºC tal era a diferença


----------



## meteo (21 Dez 2009 às 14:13)

A temperatura hoje está muito mais agradável. Nada de frio.O céu está com algumas nuvens,parece que vai chover.


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 14:20)

meteo disse:


> A temperatura hoje está muito mais agradável. Nada de frio.O céu está com algumas nuvens,parece que vai chover.



Está óptimo para aquecer as casas.
Às 12h tinha 13,8ºC dentro do quarto. Abri um pouco as janelas (não todas se não voava tudo ) e às 12h20 já estava com 15ºC no quarto. 
Se no verão é a nortada refresca, no inverno a "suldada" aquece. 

Caiu há pouco o primeiro aguaceiro da tarde.
Vou com 40,1mm acumulados hoje.

Instantes antes do aguaceiro:


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2009 às 14:21)

Resumo da noite  rajada máxima de 71 km/h e cerca de 15 mm acumulados em 1h.


----------



## DRC (21 Dez 2009 às 14:23)

AnDré disse:


> Está óptimo para aquecer as casas.
> Às 12h tinha 13,8ºC dentro do quarto. Abri um pouco as janelas (não todas se não voava tudo ) e às 12h20 já estava com 15ºC no quarto.
> Se no verão é a nortada refresca, no inverno a "suldada" aquece.
> 
> ...



Achas que a frequência dos aguaceiros vai aumentar nas próximas horas?


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 14:43)

DRC disse:


> Achas que a frequência dos aguaceiros vai aumentar nas próximas horas?



Penso que não.
No Satélite o que se vê aproximar são muitas nuvens altas, com poucas células pelo meio.

Um halo ténue agora mesmo em torno do sol.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2009 às 14:47)

Mas a rotação vinda dos Açores e Madeira irá originar aguaceiros e trovoadas mais logo à noite e madrugada de amanhã, sobretudo nas Regiões do Centro e do Sul...Não é AnDré??


----------



## squidward (21 Dez 2009 às 14:55)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte por aqui com vento à mistura.


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 15:07)

andres disse:


> Mas a rotação vinda dos Açores e Madeira irá originar aguaceiros e trovoadas mais logo à noite e madrugada de amanhã, sobretudo nas Regiões do Centro e do Sul...Não é AnDré??



O GFS aponta que para essas regiões, o melhor será na madrugada/inicio da manhã de amanhã.

Previsão da precipitação acumulada das 6h de amanhã às 12h de amanhã.





No entanto, e como todos sabem, isto dos aguaceiros e da trovoada é uma lotaria.

Aqui na zona norte de Lisboa, vou com 40,1mm hoje, enquanto que há zonas da grande Lisboa que ainda não estão nos 10mm.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2009 às 15:12)

Boa tarde!

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *7,9ºC* pelas 00:04.

De momento sigo com 16,8ºC, depois de uma subida enorme das temperaturas. Esta manhã saí de casa _cheio de calor_.

Humidade nos 73% e pressão a *995 hPa*.

Vento moderado de OSO (248º), nos 27,0 km/h, soprando, por vezes, forte.

Céu muito nublado e regime de aguaceiros moderados. Durante a noite caíram fortes!


----------



## squidward (21 Dez 2009 às 15:24)

parece que vem ai "molho"


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2009 às 15:40)

Depois de esta manhã Moscavide acordar destacadíssima como a estação mais fria da Grande Lisboa, segue já com uma temperatura bem amena de 17,4 ºC.

Acumulados 10,4 mm ao longo da madrugada e manhã.


----------



## squidward (21 Dez 2009 às 15:40)

agora choveu mas choveu bem


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2009 às 17:03)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Linda-a-Velha a atarde não trouxe nada de especial, apenas aguaceiros fracos...

Neste momento 17ºC em Oeiras


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Dez 2009 às 17:12)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 14.3ºC, o vento sopra moderado de SW e céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.6ºC

T.Minma: 5.3ºC.


----------



## DRC (21 Dez 2009 às 17:15)

Aqui pela Póvoa de Santa Iria a tarde foi marcada por alguns aguaceiros moderados, pontualmente mais intensos.

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 15,8ºC
Humidade relativa: 77%
Pressão atmosférica: 994.8 hPa
Vento: Moderado (10,4 km/h de SW)
Precipitação actual: 0.0 mm/h


Estação meteorológica amadora da Póvoa de Santa Iria
Clique acima para ver o web-site.


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Dez 2009 às 17:40)

Foi uma noite linda, depois das 3h da manhã, começou a fazer trovoada, os relâmpagos não eram muito frequentes, mas bastante intensos e bem perto, era com cada estoiro, durante esse tempo caiu também um aguaceiro muito forte, ficou tudo bem alagado, por agora vão caindo alguns aguaceiros, alguns fortes, e já vi mais dois relâmpagos...
Isto ainda é o começo da semana de instabilidade


----------



## F_R (21 Dez 2009 às 18:03)

Já me vinha aqui queixar que já não chovia em Santarém desde as 9 da manhã mas só para me contrariar há cerca de meia hora caiu um belo aguaceiro
Agora tudo calmo outra vez


----------



## ct5iul (21 Dez 2009 às 18:16)

Bom tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 14.5ºC 18:10
Pressão: 997.3Hpa 18:10
Intensidade do Vento: 11.8 km/h 18:10
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:W
Temperatura do vento: 11.4ºC 18:10
Humidade Relativa:83% 18:10
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 1.0 mm 18:10
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 5.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 18:10
Altitude: 110Metros


Neste momento chuva forte com granizo

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Dez 2009 às 18:22)

Boa tarde, agora um aguaceiro forte aqui em Almada. 16.1ºC e 7 mm acumulados.

81% de humidade e 997.6 hPa


----------



## thunderboy (21 Dez 2009 às 19:40)

Aquelas células a Oeste parecem deslocar-se para o litoral oeste


----------



## DRC (21 Dez 2009 às 19:56)

Aqui estou com 14,7ºC de temperatura e 83% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco e a pressão atmosférica a subir.
Céu parcialmente nublado.




 *Votos de Boas Festas!*


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2009 às 20:42)

Boas

A tarde foi seca mas muito ventosa! a precipitação vai nos *8,4mm* desde as0h

Temperatura mínima de 12,3ºc e máxima de 18,2ºC um dia ameno depois de um muito frio...

Agora sigo com 15,6ºC, 86%HR e vento moderado


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2009 às 20:52)

JFPT disse:


> Foi uma noite linda, depois das 3h da manhã, começou a fazer trovoada, os relâmpagos não eram muito frequentes, mas bastante intensos e bem perto, era com cada estoiro, durante esse tempo caiu também um aguaceiro muito forte, ficou tudo bem alagado, por agora vão caindo alguns aguaceiros, alguns fortes, e já vi mais dois relâmpagos...
> Isto ainda é o começo da semana de instabilidade



Só tive conhecimento deste evento pela manhã, depois de acordar. Parece que tenho dormido como uma pedra! _Do mal o menos_, o meu sono não tem sido em vão!

---

Hoje, temperatura máxima de *17,0ºC*.

De momento tenho 14,2ºC, estagnados, e humidade nos 86%.

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de SSO (202º).


----------



## cdm (21 Dez 2009 às 21:11)

Boas.
Desculpem o off topic, mas ouvi dizer que na última noite caíram alguns farrapos de neve na Serra de Sintra. Alguém me sabe confirmar ou desmentir este facto?

Quanto ao tempo, aqui em Mafra hoje esteve muito melhor do que ontem. Pelas 10/11 da manhã o termómetro do carro da minha mãe marcava cerca de 16ºC, ou seja, cerca de mais 11ºC do que ontem pela mesma hora. Ou seja, calor (em relação a ontem, porque mesmo assim esteve frio, nunca mais se vai ).

Pela tarde choveu bastante 

E eu à espera que a neve nos fizesse 1 surpresa ontem, por causa do frio, à semelhança do que aconteceu em 2006, mas nada, ontem as previsões acertaram em cheio....mas apesar de tudo cheira-me que este Inverno os apreciadores de neve que vivam em quotas baixas, como eu, vão ter alguma surpresa (desculpem de novo o off topic, mas a conversa é como as cerejas xD).


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Dez 2009 às 21:32)

Mais um aguaceiro aumentou para 9.3mm a quantidade acumulada. Vento moderado de SW


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

cdm disse:


> Boas.
> Desculpem o off topic, mas ouvi dizer que na última noite caíram alguns farrapos de neve na Serra de Sintra. Alguém me sabe confirmar ou desmentir este facto?



Acho pouco provável.
Apesar do frio à superfície, em altura não havia frio para nevar.
Estive aos 330m nas serras de Loures e só vi chuva e vento forte de este. 
A partir das 20h instalou-se o nevoeiro cerrado, e então aí é que com 3ºC as hipóteses de cair gelo se anularam, dada a humidade.


----------



## Lightning (21 Dez 2009 às 23:18)

Vem uma mancha nublosa direitinha a Lisboa e à região Litoral Centro.

Traz precipitação, vendo pelo MPE. Agora se traz mais alguma coisa ou não, só esperando para ver...


----------



## cdm (21 Dez 2009 às 23:24)

Lightning disse:


> Vem uma mancha nublosa direitinha a Lisboa e à região Litoral Centro.
> 
> Traz precipitação, vendo pelo MPE. Agora se traz mais alguma coisa ou não, só esperando para ver...



Explica melhor, o que é isso de "MPE"? xD


----------



## Lightning (21 Dez 2009 às 23:27)

cdm disse:


> Explica melhor, o que é isso de "MPE"? xD



MPE - The Multi-Sensor Precipitation Estimate (MPE) product consists of the near-real-time rain rates in mm/hr for each Meteosat image in original pixel resolution. The algorithm is based on the combination of polar orbiter microwave measurements and images in the Meteosat IR channel by a so-called blending technique. The MPE is most suitable for convective precipitation. Applications and Users: Operational weather forecasting in areas with poor or no radar coverage, especially in Africa and Asia. 

Traduzindo, é um sensor que estima a quantidade de precipitação que provavelmente poderá cair, em milímetros por hora, quase em tempo-real.

Podes ver o MPE aqui:

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/index.htm


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2009 às 23:40)

Esta madrugada pode trazer alguns aguaceiros bem interessantes  

Hoje acumulei no total *11,6mm*

Agora estão 14,5ºC e 85%HR com vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## thunderboy (21 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

Para aqui o que me parece é que vou passar entre tudo
no "keyhole"
Enfim...
9.5ºC e bastante nevoeiro na rua.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

Vamos aguardar o que é que essa mancha nebulosa trás para a grande Lisboa.

O dia está encerrado com 9.3 mm acumulados, praticamente nada comparado com as estações do norte de Lisboa.

Extremos do dia: Máx 17.7ºC Mín 7.5ºC

Neste momento sigo com 15.5ºC, 85%, 997.6hPa, 4 km/h S


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Dez 2009 às 00:03)

Boa noite

Por aqui, por cima de mim, o céu está limpo. Sopra um ar 'quente', comparando com a temperatura que ainda tenho dentro de casa 
Mas, por imagens de satélite, poderemos ter, lá para mais tarde, algo de interessante  (ou não)

T = 14 ºC
HR = 98%
PA = 996 hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Dez 2009 às 00:05)

Dia mais calmo que ontem, com apenas 4.4mm de precipitação, muito aquém dos nossos amigos mais a norte...
De momento, vão caindo alguns pingos dispersos, mas sem acumular nada, é só para manter a rua limpa...
Sigo com 15.5ºC, 88%HR, 998hpa, vento moderado.

Extremos do dia:

7.9ºC
17.8ºC.


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

miguel disse:


> Esta madrugada pode trazer alguns aguaceiros bem interessantes



Eu quase diria mesmo "vai de certeza trazer algo interessante"...

Vejam o meu post no seguimento dos modelos e divirtam-se a ler. 

Hoje fico por aqui. Até mais logo.


----------



## Lousano (22 Dez 2009 às 00:12)

Neste momento 15,0º e vento cerca 25 km/h de SW. (Este vento já cansa)

Os extremos de ontem foram os seguintes:

Máxima: 16,6º;

Mínima: 7,6º;

Precip: 2,0mm

Rajada máx: 87,0 km/h


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Dez 2009 às 00:37)

Boa noite 

Pela tarde os aguaceiros foram menos frequentes, o vento apresentou-se moderado e por vezes forte de SW e uma temperatura que mais parecia estarmos no início do Outono.

De momento o céu está pouco nublado por Cumulus fractus, o vento apresenta-se fraco e não chove.

*Extremos de 21-Dez:*

Máximos: 17.2ºC / 96% HR

mínimos: 7.2ºC / 87% HR

*Valores actuais:* *14.0ºC* / *93% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2009 às 00:39)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

14,3ºC estagnados. Humidade nos 87%.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Dez 2009 às 01:15)

É quase certo que vai ser uma noite calma aqui
Divirtam-se os do costume...
8.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2009 às 01:29)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 7.8ºC

Máx - 16.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 72 km/h

Humidade mínima de 78% e máxima 99%

Precipitação - 18.0 mm rain rate máximo - 125.2 mm/hr

Aguaceiros e trovoada, vento moderado durante todo o dia.


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 01:55)

Extremos do primeiro dia de Inverno:
Tmin: 6,7ºC (às 0h)
Tmáx: 16,8ºC
Precipitação: 40,3mm - chuva forte e trovoada durante a noite.

No último dia de Outono contabilizei 30,7mm.

Total nestes dois dias: 71mm.
Total este mês: 143,9mm


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2009 às 02:03)

Até me custa ir deitar vendo o que ai vem de chuva e trovoada 

15,5ºC e 92%HR


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 04:37)

Já se avistam relâmpagos a oeste, mas ainda muito longe.


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Dez 2009 às 05:22)

AnDré disse:


> Já se avistam relâmpagos a oeste, mas ainda muito longe.



Boas

Confirmo tenho estado a ver a Oeste uns clarões bem longe.  vamos ver como fica nestas próximas horas.

Abraços


----------



## vitamos (22 Dez 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia!

Tudo calmo por Coimbra. Céu encoberto e vento fraco. Ausência de precipitação.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Dez 2009 às 09:26)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 11.9ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas, de referir que durante a madrugada até á pouco cairam alguns aguaceiros tendo acumulado 4.7mm.
T.Actual: 13.4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Dez 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia!
Madrugada de alguns aguaceiros, que deixaram 3,1mm para amostra.
Eles vão cainda de vez em quando, mas são extremamente localizados, pois ainda há pouco do meu lado da rua não chovia, na zona industrial, a 50m em linha recta, chovia...
Temperatura nos 16.4ºC, 76%HR, 995hpa.
Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## F_R (22 Dez 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia

Neste momento o sol brilha em Santarém, mas o céu mantêm-se com bastantes nuvens.
Drante a noite choveu bem
Às 8 horas estavam 11.7ºC


----------



## HotSpot (22 Dez 2009 às 10:10)

Levo hoje acumulados 8,8 mm

Com esta precipitação chego à conta redonda dos *600,0 mm* neste ano.

Quase mais 100mm que em 2008.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Dez 2009 às 10:16)

Resumo de ontem:

6,9 ºC / 17,8 ºC

12,6 mm

---

Chuva durante a madrugada de ontem e algum nevoeiro matinal, com uma manhã fria.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Dez 2009 às 10:17)

Mínima de hoje de 13,1 ºC.

Vento moderado a forte de SO, com uma rajada máxima até ao momento de 48,3 km/h de SO.

Acumulados 10,6 mm desde as 0h e a pressão sobe ligeiramente, com 995,2 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2009 às 10:59)

Rajada de *67,7 km/h* agora mesmo!


O dia tem sido marcado por céu muito nublado/encoberto e aguaceiros esporádicos.

Temperatura mínima de *12,5ºC* e actual de 15,1ºC com humidade nos 80%.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Dez 2009 às 11:01)

Aqui rajada máxima de 62,7 km/h a maior desde Março.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Dez 2009 às 11:10)

*64,3 km/h*

O vento médio ronda os 50 km/h agora


----------



## F_R (22 Dez 2009 às 11:12)

Volta a chover


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2009 às 11:18)

Bom dia
Neste momento sigo com 17,1 e 72% de Humidade....
O vento é moderado, com rajadas nos 35 km/h.....
Está a chover neste momento, de modo fraco, e o céu encobriu-se...


----------



## ct5iul (22 Dez 2009 às 11:36)

Bom Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 15.0ºC 11:30
Pressão: 995.5Hpa 11:30
Intensidade do Vento: 22.6 km/h 11:30
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento:SW
Temperatura do vento: 8.8ºC 11:30
Humidade Relativa:84% 11:30
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 8.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 11:30
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento Vento Moderado por vezes Forte rajada Maxima 39.5km/h ás 11:03

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

Neste momento sigo com 16,0 e 81% de Humidade...
Na estão do HotSpot na Moita neste momento estão 15,8º e 84% de Humidade....O vento esse é moderado, nos 35 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2009 às 11:58)

*71,6 km/h*, e um valor médio de vento que já atingiu os 54,9 km/h!

Temperatura nos 15,6ºC e humidade a 79%.


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Dez 2009 às 12:03)

Boa tarde

Agora não chove. O vento está forte e o Tejo bastante alteroso. Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Dez 2009 às 12:08)

*70,8 km/h*


----------



## seqmad (22 Dez 2009 às 12:09)

Vento forte neste momento em Lisboa, pena não poder medir a velocidade, especialmente das rajadas, que são muto fortes. Os registos do IM às 11h mostram 49km/h na Gago Coutinho e 56 km/h no Cabo Raso, em contraste com a quase calmaria no Litoral Norte. Muito interessante a imagem de satélite IV entre as 9h e as 11h com aquilo que parece a aproximação do centro de um destes pequenos núcleos depressionários da zona de Lisboa e Estremadura, e que neste momento deve estar sobre esta zona.


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 12:23)

Bom dia!

Vento muito forte aqui.
Mas não tenho forma de medir a sua intensidade.
Quanto a precipitação, vou com 6,7mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Entretanto adormeci e não vi nem ouvi mais trovoada.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Dez 2009 às 12:35)

Por aqui o vento segue forte a muito forte... Tudo abana!!
Quanto a chuva, está escasso, mantém-se o registo desta noite, não obstante um ou outro pingo...
Sigo com 17ºC, 76%HR, 997hpa.
Céu nublado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Dez 2009 às 12:43)

Bom dia, hoje até na Cova da Piedade o vento sopra moderado. Claro que nada, comparado com cá em cima. Há pouco registei 51.8 km/h.

Precipitação foram ao todo 6.6 mm, não é muito, mas é melhor que nada.

Neste momento sigo com: 16.5ºC, 79%, 997.2, 28.8 km/h W


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2009 às 12:46)

Por aqui tambem está um ventinho forte :P

82 km/h de rajada máxima


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2009 às 12:52)

Rajada máxima de 52,2 km/h, acabadinha de ser registada 

Aqui parece que o vento tem um limitador de velocidade electrónico. 

De madrugada caíram vários aguaceiros fortes, que deixaram só 4,2 mm.

Agora chove e faz sol ao mesmo tempo.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2009 às 12:53)

Caiu há pouco mais um aguaceiro moderado.

Temperatura estagnada nos 15,1ºC e vento a soprar forte.

Humidade nos 82% e pressão nos 997 hPa.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2009 às 12:53)

Boas

Aqui a precipitação desde as 0h vai em 6,3mm... A rajada máxima que registei é de 65km/h 

Agora céu nublado com algumas abertas o vento está a diminuir e a temperatura é de 16,5ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Dez 2009 às 12:54)

Para na Cova da Piedade estarem rajadas de 43 km/h é porque em zonas mais elevadas está um vento que só estando lá, porque contado ninguém acredita. Quase que me atrevo a ir até ao Cristo Rei logo mais.


----------



## F_R (22 Dez 2009 às 14:19)

Bem por cá o o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade na última hora
O céu está batante negro e vai chovendo de vez em quando mas nada de muito intenso
Segundo o IM às 13 horas etavam 15ºC


----------



## squidward (22 Dez 2009 às 14:30)

por aqui muito vento e alguns aguaceiros fracos...tipico dia de Inverno.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Dez 2009 às 14:32)

Boa tarde 
Por aqui o vento sopra moderado conjuntamente com uns chuviscos.
12.8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2009 às 14:37)

Neste momento sigo com 15,8 e 70% de Humidade...
Na estão do *HotSpot* na Moita neste momento estão 14,9º e 79% de Humidade....O vento esse é moderado, nos 25 km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Dez 2009 às 14:45)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o vento também é forte, á hora de almoço caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou 2mm.


----------



## Teles (22 Dez 2009 às 14:50)

Boas , entre os vales da serra de Candeeiros hoje de manha:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Dez 2009 às 14:54)

Mais um aguaceiro fraco que acabou de cair tendo acumulado 0,2mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Dez 2009 às 15:23)

teles disse:


> Boas , entre os vales da serra de Candeeiros hoje de manha:



olá boa tarde... 

Estão muito interessantes, sem dúvida esses bancos de nevoeiro!

Aqui também costumo ter a oportunidade em observá-los quase da mesma forma, visto que estou num ponto elevado relativamente ao vale mais próximo (pouco mais de 100m acima).

Desde manhã que as condições por aqui não sofrem alterações substanciais, algum sol por entre Cumulus fractus vindos de Oeste arrastados pelo vento geralmente forte com rajadas e períodos de chuva geralmente de intensidade fraca mas precipitando-se na horizontal.
A temperatura mínima da última madrugada chegou aos *12.3ºC*.

Por aqui (Biblioteca de Loures) num ponto alto da cidade, a temperatura deve rondar os *13/14ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2009 às 15:48)

Já teve muito mais vento que agora, aliás já tive 84 km/h 

Estou ansioso pela noite, ela vem aí  e acompanhada


----------



## ct5iul (22 Dez 2009 às 16:31)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 13.1ºC 16:30
Pressão: 1001.1Hpa 16:30
Intensidade do Vento: 1.0 km/h 16:30
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 13.1ºC 16:30
Humidade Relativa:72% 16:30
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 9.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 11:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2009 às 16:46)

teles disse:


>



Muito boas as fotos


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Dez 2009 às 16:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já teve muito mais vento que agora, aliás já tive 84 km/h
> 
> Estou ansioso pela noite, ela vem aí  e acompanhada



Se tu o dizes é porque é verdade.

Bom verdade verdade é que aqui a rajada máxima ficou-se pelos 51.8 km/h. A tendência tem sido de baixa na velocidade do vento.

Neste momento sigo com 14.1ºC, 64%, 1002.3 hPa e até ao momento caiu 6.6 mm aqui.

Já agora, excelentes registos Teles


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Dez 2009 às 17:03)

Excelentes registos Teles!

Por aqui, nota para a acalmia do vento, mantendo-se o céu nublado, mas sem chuva à vista... ainda...
14.5ºC, 60%HR, 1003hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2009 às 17:07)

Que fotos lindas, *teles*!

---

Por aqui, e de momento, céu encoberto, mas ainda sem chuva.

Temperatura nos 13,1ºC e humidade a 69%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Dez 2009 às 17:41)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 12.4ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.4ºC

T.Minima: 11.9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2009 às 17:54)

Neste momento sigo com 13,6 e 71% de Humidade...
Na estão do *HotSpot* na Moita neste momento estão 12,3º e 80% de Humidade....O vento esse é fraco, nos 10 km/h


----------



## Kaparoger (22 Dez 2009 às 18:26)

Por aki a temperatura caiu e de k maneira. Ao meio dia por aki estavam 12º e neste momento 4.5.
Mas certamente com a chuva mais logo a temperatura vai subir novamente... vamos ver!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Dez 2009 às 18:35)

Excelentes registos, *teles*. 

---

Por aqui, céu muito nublado e vento finalmente fraco a nulo de SO, depois de uma manhã e tarde de vento forte.

Agora 14,1 ºC e 67 % de humidade relativa.

A pressão recuperou para os 1002,7 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 18:48)

Espectacular, Teles!! 

Aqui a temperatura também tem descido bem.
12ºC e 74% de humidade relativa.

Céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Dez 2009 às 19:13)

Bons registos *teles*


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2009 às 19:37)

Aqui o vento nem sopra. Nem parece que já esteve aqui uma ventania enorme. 

Céu muito nublado, pressão a descer. Só bons sinais... 

Venha o temporal, que eu vou para a rua nesta madrugada documentá-lo...


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Dez 2009 às 19:48)

É um facto, quem chegasse agora a Almada não acreditava no que aconteceu de manhã. O vento é fraco ou nulo neste momento. A nebulosidade está a aumentar.

Sigo com 13ºC, 72%, 1001.6 hPa, 0 km/h ENE

Destaques para:

Temperatura e Pressão que descem; Humidade que sobe


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Dez 2009 às 19:52)

Aqui de manhã com a passagem da depressão o vento soprou forte com rajadas bem fortes agora o cenário é bem diferente, vento nulo...
Estou ansioso a espera do temporal...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Dez 2009 às 20:18)

Máxima de 17,1 ºC numa tarde de chuviscos e vento forte.

Acumulados 10,8 mm desde as 0h e não chove de momento.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Dez 2009 às 20:22)

olá boa noite 

Pelo final da tarde o ambiente esteve mais calmo com o vento a deslocar-se fraco de Oeste, alguns pingos surgiam de um céu com muitas nuvens apesar de este apresentar algumas abertas.

A temperatura máxima atingiu os *15.4ºC*.
Neste momento o céu permanece com muitas nuvens, mas ainda com abertas e vento fraco sem direcção definida. 

Valores actuais: *10.9ºC* / *95% HR*.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2009 às 20:24)

Por aqui tudo calmo por agora  e muita boas fotos teles 

7.0 mm e 12.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

Temperatura nos 12,3ºC. A temperatura mínima foi batida há bocado, com *12,2ºC*.

Humidade nos 77% e pressão a 1001 hPa. Vento nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Dez 2009 às 21:07)

Os valores por aqui mantém-se muito estáveis sobretudo com muita humidade a qual ao longo do dia permaneceu a níveis elevados. 
Tudo ainda muito calmo! 

Valores actuais: *10.8ºC* / *95% HR*


----------



## iceworld (22 Dez 2009 às 21:19)

Dia longo com uma viagem chata a Lisboa (sempre debaixo de chuva). 
Ai chegado algumas abertas.
Regresso agora com 10º e alguns aguaceiros dispersos.
Vamos aguardar mais uma horas 
Boas fotos Teles  Apanhei algum desse nevoeiro na viagem.


----------



## DRC (22 Dez 2009 às 21:39)

Aqui já chove, apesar de de ser de forma fraca.
Temperatura nos 11,8ºC.


----------



## Madragoa (22 Dez 2009 às 21:42)

Boa noite 

Temperatura actual de 12.0c.
Pressão atmosférica de 999mb
Vento fraco de Este.
Céu muito nublado.
Ás vezes pinga...,vamos ver o que vem ai....
Rajada máxima de hoje 45km/h,mais ou menos pelas 12horas e 15 minutos.

Sigo por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Lousano (22 Dez 2009 às 21:46)

Boa noite.

O dia por aqui foi de vento moderado/forte com períodos de chuva.

Máxima: 15,1º

Mínima: 9,0º (temp. actual)

Precipitação: 6,1mm

Rajada máxima: 42,6 km/h

Neste momento o vento quase que desapareceu, ao fim destes dias ventosos... mas será sol de pouca dura.


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2009 às 21:55)

Aqui também já chove, fraco.

Dados actuais:

13,0ºC
89% HR
2,2 km/h
999 mb...


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2009 às 22:02)

Está a chover fraco, o vento ainda sopra fraco a temperatura é de 11,5ºc e a humidade de 96% a pressão está em queda é agora de 999hpa


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Dez 2009 às 22:24)

Por aqui já começou a pingar, mas ainda fraco.
Destaque para o aumento rápido da HR, que está agora nos 86%.
A pressão segue em queda, nos 999hpa.
Temperatura: 13.6ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Dez 2009 às 22:26)

Por aqui já se notam uns pingos a cair
9.7ºC
91%Hr


----------



## F_R (22 Dez 2009 às 22:40)

Já caem os primeiros pingos em Santarém
O vento é fraco
Às 21 horas estavam 10.7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Dez 2009 às 22:52)

Vão caindo uns pingos fracos e dispersos, nada ainda a assinalar...
13.8ºC, 85%HR, 999hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

12.7ºC
17.2ºC
Precipitação: 3.1mm.

Boas chuvadas a todos!


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2009 às 22:54)

O vento vai aumentando e a pressão está em queda livre já está nos 997hpa


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2009 às 22:59)

Aguaceiro moderado agora.

Temperatura nos 13,8ºC e a subir. Pressão nos 997 hPa e a descer. 

O vento é que ainda se mantém fraco...


----------



## DRC (22 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura; 11,4ºC
Pressão atmosférica: 995,8 hPa
Humidade relativa: 87%
Vento: fraco (3.9 km/h de ssw)
Chuva moderada, por vezes forte.


----------



## stormy (22 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

boas noites
depois de exatamente 36h sem ter dados da estaçao, eis que volto
neste momentoe a 240-250m, em arranhó a 2km SW da louriceira, sigo com 10.5º, vento fraco a moderado de sul, ceu muito nublado por nebulosidade estratiforme e chuva fraca a moderada.
nas ultimas 36h apenas há que salientar a manhã de hoje, em que até as 12h, devido a passagem de um vortice atmosferico no centro do pais, houve precipitação forte e ventos tambem fortes, que derrubaram caixotes do lixo e até abanavam o carro
os extremos desde a manhã de 2f foram 17.5º/10.0º


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Dez 2009 às 23:53)

A pressão está mesmo em queda livre. 995.9 hPa agora.

Chove moderado: 7.6 mm acumulados; 13.6ºC


----------



## F_R (22 Dez 2009 às 23:54)

Chove bem neste momento


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Aqui tem estado a chover em geral fraco.
Vou com 9,4mm acumulados desde as 0h.

O vento ainda é nulo.
A temperatura está nos 11ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Dez 2009 às 23:59)

Extremos de hoje:

12,1 ºC / 17,1 ºC

13,2 mm

---

E de momento chove moderado a forte e o vento sopra fraco, mas virou para SE.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2009 às 00:01)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






*Destaque para a rajada máxima.*

---

Chuva e 13,2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 11.7ºC

Máx - 15.6ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 84 km/h

Humidade mínima de 68% e máxima 97%

Precipitação - 8.6 mm rain rate máximo - 59.4 mm/hr

Aguaceiros e trovoada, vento moderado/forte durante todo o dia.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 00:12)

*Olá* 

Desde as 22H30 que alguns aguaceiros moderados e breves se têm verificado, mas ainda sem grande expressão, no entanto por agora parecem manter uma certa continuidade mas sob precipitação fraca; quanto ao vento tem-se apresentado fraco a moderado de Sul.

*Extremos de 22-Dez:*

Máximos: 15.4ºC / 95% HR

mínimos: 10.6ºC / 90% HR

*Valores actuais:* Quase estagnados desde há várias horas *10.9ºC* / *95% HR*


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2009 às 00:19)

Agora sim está a começar a chegar. Vento moderado com rajadas mais fortes e acabaram de cair dois aguaceiros fortes, mais 2,1 mm ao todo.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 00:27)

Pelos vistos talvez os primeiros sinais já se encontrem um pouco para lá da margem sul do Tejo!


----------



## Lousano (23 Dez 2009 às 00:27)

Despeço-me com 8,7º, vento moderado de SW, pressão 996,6 hPa e chuva fraca.


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 00:28)

Boas

Aqui já chove e bem! 1,1mm e vento moderado com algumas rajadas


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 00:29)

Neste momento um aguaceiro forte abate-se por aqui...


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 00:39)

Ainda há 20 minutos tinha nevoeiro cerrado e 10,6ºC e agora tenho chuva moderada, vento moderado e 12ºC.

1,3mm acumulados e a somar...


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 00:43)

Já caíram 6,4mm e neste momento cai forte batida a vento moderado de SE


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 00:45)

Quase num abrir e fechar de olhos a temperatura subiu e está agora nos *11.7ºC*.

Precipitação contínua e moderada com aumento na intensidade do vento!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2009 às 00:48)

Chuva, por vezes forte!

Temperatura a subir, nos 13,8ºC e humidade a 92%.


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2009 às 00:49)

com o aproximar da banda convectiva associada á depressao centrada a W de lisboa, a precipitaçao aumenta de intensidade e o vento sopra inconstante com rajadas de SE.
nas proximas horas o sistema, que ja afecta plenamente o SW do pais irá deslocar-se para E/NE
durante a madrugada espera-se chuva e ventos fortes acompanhados de trovoada, fenomenos severos locais são paciveis de acontecer especialmente até as 9h e a sul do rio mondego


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Dez 2009 às 00:51)

Por aqui ta a chover forte a algum tempo, vai acumular bem, o vento começa a fazer-se sentir, moderado com rajadas... veremos o que nos traz a madrugada...


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 00:51)

Chuva muito forte agora e já vou com 10,6mm


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2009 às 00:51)

Aqui já chove bem 

Vou com 2.4 mm e 14.0ºC.


----------



## Zapiao (23 Dez 2009 às 01:00)

Estou a acompanhar o radar do IM e vê-se q aí p baixo a coisa está a dar -lhe bem FDX


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 01:00)

por aqui tudo calmo, já choveu há pouco...mas por enquanto ainda não chegou a chuva forte


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 01:04)

Continua a cair forte sem parar e já vou com 14,8mm e rajadas na casa dos 40km/h


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 01:06)

agora é que começou a chover


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 01:11)

Já quase não posso dizer que está frio. Apesar do vento que está a aumentar drasticamente desde há poucos minutos e de várias direcções, de SE/S/SW, é interessante este aumento quase brusco da temperatura por estas horas, agora com *13.2ºC*, já a HR vai pelos *94%* e chove bastante.

Aqui, área bem desprotegida sobretudo do que venha de SW, é um dos palcos ideais para estas ocorrências!


----------



## cactus (23 Dez 2009 às 01:13)

Boas chove bastante há já algum tempo, o vento moderado kom rajadas de SE, o será k será k vem mais ?..


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 01:14)

começou o vento a intensificar-se com algumas rajadas mais forte, a chuva é que ainda não é nada de especial.


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 01:19)

Tenho acumulados já 20,1mm e rajadas entre os 45 e os 50km/h...chove moderado agora


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 01:20)

Efectivamente o vento é o que se está a destacar neste momento. A chuva é moderada. Mas o que mais me surpreendeu foi a queda abrupta da pressão: a caminho dos 990 hpa


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 01:22)

já chove com um pouco mais de intensidade 
e claro algum vento á mistura


----------



## kikofra (23 Dez 2009 às 01:25)

Por aqui caem uns pingos e o vento parece querer aumentar de velocidade


----------



## Profetaa (23 Dez 2009 às 01:26)

Por cá uns chuviscos,vento mt fraco..
8.3º temperatura
981.1hpa


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 01:30)

Já tive foi de desligar a estação cá de casa que o alarme só disparava+por causa da queda abrupta da pressão. É a 1a vez que ela me faz isto por acaso...


----------



## kikofra (23 Dez 2009 às 01:31)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Já tive foi de desligar a estação cá de casa que o alarme só disparava.



Disparava o alarme de que?


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2009 às 01:32)

miguel disse:


> Tenho acumulados já 20,1mm e rajadas entre os 45 e os 50km/h...chove moderado agora



Pelas imagens do radar do IM parece que a parte mais activa da frente fria está a passar sobre a região de Setúbal.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 01:35)

kikofra disse:


> Disparava o alarme de que?



Já complementei o post atenção que é uma muito simples. A principal mantém-se ligada como podem ver no site. Agora não chove.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2009 às 01:40)

*989 hPa* ao ritmo de -5,0 hPa/h!

Chove moderado com vento, por vezes forte, do quadrante Sul!


----------



## bewild (23 Dez 2009 às 01:52)

Boa noite! Neste momento chove fraco em Sobral de Monte Agraco, o vento e que já se faz sentir moderado por vezes forte.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Dez 2009 às 01:55)

Gilmet disse:


> *989 hPa* ao ritmo de -5,0 hPa/h!
> 
> Chove moderado com vento, por vezes forte, do quadrante Sul!



Já vai bem baixa

Por aqui chove moderado e o vento esta moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2009 às 01:58)

986.3hpa 

Alguma chuva, 13.8ºC, 5.0 mm e rajada máxima de 61 km/h.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2009 às 01:58)

Por aqui chuva moderada a forte o vento parece que se está a intensificar 

*VIVA O INVERNO*


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2009 às 02:06)

*Corrigindo-me, o pós-frontal só deve começar a acontecer dentro de uma hora aproximadamente, começando no litoral sul.*

Entretanto parece-me que o litoral centro e litoral norte vão ter que suportar a passagem do núcleo central desta depressão (talvez a partir das 03h00): preparem os guarda-chuvas (cuidado com o vento !!!).

Imagens do SAT24


----------



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2009 às 02:07)

Até agora está tudo a corresponder de acordo com as minhas baixas expectativas , infelizmente....
Períodos de chuva fraca/moderada, vento fraco, tudo fraco....
11.1ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 02:12)

Aqui tenho acumulados 22,2mm e uma rajada de 63km/h a pressão é de 988hpa ainda em queda


----------



## cardu (23 Dez 2009 às 02:16)

Gerofil disse:


> *Corrigindo-me, o pós-frontal só deve começar a acontecer dentro de uma hora aproximadamente, começando no litoral sul.*
> 
> Entretanto parece-me que o litoral centro e litoral norte vão ter que suportar a passagem do núcleo central desta depressão (talvez a partir das 03h00): preparem os guarda-chuvas (cuidado com o vento !!!).
> 
> Imagens do SAT24



grande lisboa também incluído??


----------



## iceworld (23 Dez 2009 às 02:34)

Aguaceiros fracos por vezes moderados com a temperatura estável nos 9º.  Quando esta assim em Coimbra por norma neva a partir dos 1000 metros na serra da Lousã. Vento fraco com algumas rajadas.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 02:35)

Ela tem caído de forma regular e moderada com alguns picos de forte intensidade, tal como agora e o vento moderado a forte de S/SE arrasta-a na horizontal.

A fasquia está a elevar-se e daí que obviamente se espera algo de mais extraordinário, veremos qual a evolução.

A temperatura voltou a descer ainda que ligeiramente estando agora nos *12.5ºC* com *94% HR*.


----------



## meteo (23 Dez 2009 às 02:36)

Por aqui chove moderado e está bastante vento.Bela noite de Inverno!


----------



## criz0r (23 Dez 2009 às 02:44)

Boa noite! Continua a Chover moderado por aqui já há praticamente 1 hora e o Céu parece cada vez mais carregado. 14,8ºC e Vento moderado.


----------



## cardu (23 Dez 2009 às 02:48)

em vfxira chove copiosamente...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2009 às 02:56)

Impressionante a bruta queda que se tem vindo a sentir nas últimas horas 

Actual 983.5hpa







14.6ºC e 7.6 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2009 às 03:02)

Acabei de ter 95 km/h


----------



## cardu (23 Dez 2009 às 03:09)

segundo o IM já existe actividade electrica ao largo cabo roca


----------



## NunoBrito (23 Dez 2009 às 03:15)

A actividade registou-se á 01h44m.

Continua a chover moderado e vento moderado por vezes com rajadas.

Continuo a acompanhar o evento e segundo os meus calculos o pior vai ser entre as 03h00m e as 06h00m.


----------



## meteo (23 Dez 2009 às 03:17)

Agora não chove,mas está um vento impressionante. Vento forte com rajadas. 
A temperatura está altissima,estão 16 ºC em Oeiras.


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 03:18)

Muito violento isto aqui agora em termos de vento  muitas rajadas nos 70km/h ja ouvi muitas coisas  apartir e a cair em cima de carros


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 03:18)

Neste momento é de notar especialmente o vento que aumentou ainda mais de intensidade estando muito forte com rajadas bem preocupantes devido ao que possam arrastar consigo.
Já não é novidade por aqui os vidros e estores partidos por objectos projectados pela velocidade do vento! 

De momento não chove e a temperatura voltou a subir estando agora nos *14.2ºC* com *93% HR*.


----------



## StormFairy (23 Dez 2009 às 03:18)

NunoBrito disse:


> A actividade registou-se á 01h44m.
> 
> Continua a chover moderado e vento moderado por vezes com rajadas.
> 
> Continuo a acompanhar o evento e segundo os meus calculos o pior vai ser entre as 03h00m e as 06h00m.




Pior ???  Aqui anda tudo pelos ares já... contentores do lixo no chão, objectos a voar por todo o lado... não se dorme aqui em casa com o barulho do vento ...


----------



## iceworld (23 Dez 2009 às 03:18)

Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros, agora moderados


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 03:19)

*72,4km/h na varanda*  15ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Dez 2009 às 03:20)

Boas

Desde a meia noite que Sesimbra tem estado a ser fustigada por ventos e precipitação forte, neste momento não chove mas o vento alem de se manter está mais forte com rajadas na ordem dos 80km/h ( mais ou menos ).

O alerta 2 do Estofex parece ajustado dada a quantidade de precipitação e ao vento muito forte que se faz sentir.

Abraços


----------



## StormFairy (23 Dez 2009 às 03:22)

15,7 ºC e a subir bem !!! 

985,1 hpa e a descer...

Já tenho estragos no quintal... e uma portada com problemas 

E vai piorar ????


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 03:23)

por aqui muita chuva e vento 

ps-no satelite parece que se está a formar uma espécie de "olho" ao largo do cabo roca


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 03:23)

Vento com rajadas fortíssimas!!

O ecoponto da rua tombou, há lixo por todo o lado...

17,2mm acumulados.
Sem chuva agora.

Apenas com vento muito forte, e nuvens baixas que se deslocam a uma velocidade doida.


----------



## cactus (23 Dez 2009 às 03:24)

Atençâo vento muito muito  forte neste momento...


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 03:29)

A olho posso dizer que há alguns estragos em viaturas na minha rua...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2009 às 03:29)

Pressão mínima até agora e penso que fica por aqui foi de 982.9hpa, neste momento 983.8hpa a depressão já deve estar em deslocamento pra Este.

Rajada máxima até agora de 95 km/h e muito calor tropical  16.3ºC.


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 03:29)

eh lá começaram a fazer umas rajadas valentes mesmo agora


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 03:31)

De acordo com o Sat, eis que quase do nada surge uma abertura bem grande no céu! Certamente está-se a cozinhar algo mais poderoso...


----------



## kikofra (23 Dez 2009 às 03:31)

Por aqui tem estado a ser uma desilusao 2mm acumulados e vento moderado apenas


----------



## cactus (23 Dez 2009 às 03:32)

Aproximam-se nuvens muito escuras vinda de sul , será que tras mais vento ou chuva ?


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 03:38)

Ao largo do Cabo Raso parece estar a querer formar-se algo.







O vento mantém-se muito forte.


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 03:39)

bem so sei que está uma bela ventania


----------



## meteo (23 Dez 2009 às 03:41)

Pressão de 984,7 hPa e céu completamente limpo nesta altura. Onde se meteram as nuvens? Continua o vento forte. O que virá ai ?Que seja mais chuva e trovoada, ao invés do vento,que pelo que se vê começa a fazer estragos.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Dez 2009 às 03:46)

Ontem aqui, hoje aí...
Ontem chuva.Hoje vento.Nos dois dias, ambos...
Não há descanso à noite...
Se não é  aqui , é nos vizinhos...


----------



## StormFairy (23 Dez 2009 às 03:46)

16,2º C e a subir bem + 2.6 Hr


70.8 Km a rajada registada pelo HotSpot

Vi 2 clarões ao longe ..


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 03:49)

StormFairy disse:


> 16,2º C e a subir bem + 2.6 Hr
> 
> 
> 70.8 Km a rajada registada pelo HotSpot
> ...



interessante 

em que sentido?? 


ps-por aqui vento e mais vento...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2009 às 03:49)

meteo disse:


> Pressão de 984,7 hPa e céu completamente limpo nesta altura. Onde se meteram as nuvens? Continua o vento forte. O que virá ai ?Que seja mais chuva e trovoada, ao invés do vento,que pelo que se vê começa a fazer estragos.



Voltou a encobrir o céu, e está com ambiente de trovoada vamos lá ver 

16.0ºC e 8.2mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 03:50)

Só estou à espera de quando é que uma chapa de zinco de uma cobertura a 10m da porta de casa, sai dali e cairá sabe-se lá onde! 

O céu voltou rapidamente a ficar nublado, cai neste momento chuva fraca arrastada pelo vento bastante forte.


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2009 às 03:53)

ate agora tem estado vento muito forte com rajadas da ordem dos 100km.h, a precipitação tambem caiu vigorosamente...uma loucura
neste momento estamos sob o nucleo da depressao, que se prolonga um pouco para sul do centro de circulaçao.
neste momento a depressao esta centrada a SW do cabo carvoeiro, movimentando-se para ENE/NE, ate ao amanhecer deveremos ser invadidos por uma massa mais fresca e o vento rodará para W/NW nas regioes a sul de lisboa, a norte o vento rodará para W ,mais aguaceiros se seguirao mas serao possivelmente menos intensos nesta segunda fase ate as 09h.
dados recolhidos pelas estaçoes meteopt e das estaçoes do IM permitem afirmar que esta depressao foi muito mais intensa que o modelado,  com Pmin na ordem dos 980-970hpa tambem as temperaturas que subiram com a aproximaçao do nucleo permitem supor a existencia de um nucleo quente nos niveis baixos e a propria extrutura em virgula premitem adivinhar uma ciclogenese explosiva....
so saberemos ao certo o que aconteceu amanha. quando gente mais "perita" que eu fizer uma analise da situação


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 03:55)

É completamente assustador o que se passa aqui nesta encosta virada a SW..., no mínimo impressionante!


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 03:57)

Aqui também voltou a encobrir e já caiu mais uma chuvada trazida pelo vento que se mantém muito forte.

Está agreste...


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 04:01)

Eis uma ligeira acalmia até nova investida...


----------



## kikofra (23 Dez 2009 às 04:02)

Agora sim o vento a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## StormFairy (23 Dez 2009 às 04:02)

squidward disse:


> interessante
> 
> em que sentido??
> 
> ...




A norte ... tenho andado lá fora a apanhar as decorações de Natal voadoras sabe-se lá de quem... e todo o tipo de lixo que veio parar ao meu quintal... O vizinho da frente vai ficar espantado de manhã quando der pela falta do Mega Pai Natal insuflável que tinha no terraço... foi-se !! 

Sinceramente ... não estou a achar grande piada a esta madrugada... só espero que não me caia nada em cima do carro !!


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 04:07)

bem que rajadas de vento brutais!!

parecia um barulho de um camião a vir...


----------



## cardu (23 Dez 2009 às 04:12)

isto aqui está a ficar feio


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 04:15)

Palavras para que a imagem diz tudo


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 04:16)

A cerca de 300m daqui passa o famoso e polémico corredor de cabos de alta tensão, que penso eu se prolonga até Cascais; é incrível o som à passagem do vento entre os cabos! Mais parece mar tempestuoso...


----------



## kikofra (23 Dez 2009 às 04:17)

E a pressao continua a descer 978mb


----------



## cardu (23 Dez 2009 às 04:17)

então mas alguem ja afirmou que a madrugada de 24 os ventos ainda vão ser mais fortes!!!

como é que é possível???


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2009 às 04:18)

stormy disse:


> ate agora tem estado vento muito forte com rajadas da ordem dos 100km.h, a precipitação tambem caiu vigorosamente...uma loucura
> neste momento estamos sob o nucleo da depressao, que se prolonga um pouco para sul do centro de circulaçao.
> neste momento a depressao esta centrada a SW do cabo carvoeiro, movimentando-se para ESE, ate ao amanhecer deveremos ser invadidos por uma massa mais fresca e o vento rodará para W/NW nas regioes a sul de lisboa, a norte o vento rodará para N/NW ,mais aguaceiros se seguirao mas serao possivelmente menos intensos nesta segunda fase ate as 09h.
> dados recolhidos pelas estaçoes meteopt e das estaçoes do IM permitem afirmar que esta depressao foi muito mais intensa que o modelado,  com Pmin na ordem dos 980hpa tambem as temperaturas que subiram com a aproximaçao do nucleo permitem supor a existencia de um nucleo quente nos niveis baixos e a propria extrutura em virgula premitem adivinhar uma ciclogenese explosiva....
> so saberemos ao certo o que aconteceu amanha. quando gente mais "perita" que eu fizer uma analise da situação



volto a insistir....o vento esta tremendo com rajadas de 100 ou + km.h, chove fraco e estao 13.5 a 14.0º
este fenomeno trata-se de algo muito perigoso e que podera voltar a acontecer dia 24....isto porque dia 24 esta tambem prevista uma depressao forte que, caso se comporte como esta entrando em explosao pode ser catastrofica...peço que tenham cuidados redobrados nas prox 72h
concerteza que ja ha muitos danos  agora plo sul e centro do pais
aqui a imagem que ilustra a grande besta:



no comments


----------



## kikofra (23 Dez 2009 às 04:19)

Acham que vem la algo de interessante ou ja me posso ir deitar?


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 04:21)

cardu disse:


> então mas alguem ja afirmou que a madrugada de 24 os ventos ainda vão ser mais fortes!!!
> 
> como é que é possível???



Sim é possivel e se nada mudar vai ser


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2009 às 04:23)

kikofra disse:


> Acham que vem la algo de interessante ou ja me posso ir deitar?



Pode surgir uma célula a qualquer momento


----------



## kikofra (23 Dez 2009 às 04:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pode surgir uma célula a qualquer momento



Espero bem que sim  Acho que me vou deitar mesmo que quase ja nao me aguento em pé.

Até logo meteoloucos


----------



## cardu (23 Dez 2009 às 04:31)

consigo avistar clarões do lado de lá da leziria.... para os lados de samora correia


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 04:38)

cardu disse:


> consigo avistar clarões do lado de lá da leziria.... para os lados de samora correia



Penso que com esta intensidade de vento, as trovoadas que eventualmente surjam, a sua potência não corresponderá ao vigor do que estamos a assistir.

Com estas condições, o seu potencial não deve ser significativo, acho que não passarão de meros clarões; corrijam-me se estou enganado!


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2009 às 04:41)

amanha apos a passagem deste sistema pla manha, espera-se uma tarde com instabilidade forte devido a entrada de outra massa instavel.....outra ciclogenese?...aguardemos
no dia 24...esta praticamente garantido.....


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 04:46)

Destaques para:

- Velocidade média do vento no Cabo Carvoeiro: 82,8Km/h.
- 981,5hPa registados na estação de Leiria


--------------------

Afinal ainda foi superior: 83,9km/h.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 04:49)

Nem esperava que até ao momento o maior destaque fosse para o vento. Mas assim é. Tanto que acordei agora (sim, entretanto adormeci :d). De facto não está para amar. Veremos as próximas horas.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 04:53)

Mais um intervalo: mais abertas voltam a surgir no céu; de momento o vento abrandou e agora ao que me parece desloca-se de Oeste.

Por agora não chove e a temperatura voltou a descer um pouco.

Por aqui fico aproveitando esta bonança e despeço-me com *13.7ºC* com *93% HR*


----------



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2009 às 05:07)

O meu portão da rua partiu-se medonho brutal PERIGOSO
Rajadas fortíssimas..
O meu pai foi agora à rua e não sei como é que a casa da cadela não foi parar acima dele.
Isto hoje merecia alerta laranja para o distrito.


----------



## Pedro F (23 Dez 2009 às 05:23)

Bem, isto por Torres Novas está incrível! A maioria das antenas já está dobrada com a força do vento! Nunca antes tinha visto nada assim! 

Comecei agora a ouvir os bombeiros a tocar...

O meu barómetro (analógico) marca 980 mb


----------



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2009 às 05:28)

Pedro F disse:


> Bem, isto por Torres Novas está incrível! A maioria das antenas já está dobrada com a força do vento! Nunca antes tinha visto nada assim!
> 
> Comecei agora a ouvir os bombeiros a tocar...
> 
> O meu barómetro (analógico) marca 980 mb



O meu da estação a uns meros 14km a oeste marca 982.7hPa mas o mínimo até agora foi de uns estonteantes *978.5hPa*

Não há luz na rua e em casa já faltou uma vez mas veio logo depois.


----------



## Pedro F (23 Dez 2009 às 05:32)

thunderboy disse:


> O meu da estação a uns meros 14km a oeste marca 982.7hPa mas o mínimo até agora foi de uns estonteantes *978.5hPa*
> 
> Não há luz na rua e em casa já faltou uma vez mas veio logo depois.



Por aqui não há problemas com a luz!
Parece estar a acalmar, por agora...
A ver se daqui a umas horas me levanto e pego na máquina fotográfica!


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Dez 2009 às 05:34)

Estação Meteo de Tomar (meteotomar.info) com 973 hpa e o vento já chegou as 83 km/h.


----------



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2009 às 06:01)

O vento acalmou subitamente e a pressão rapidamente disparou para os 986.4hPa, valor actual.

Desce agora a temperatura após ter subido aos 15.4ºC
13.8ºC


----------



## cardu (23 Dez 2009 às 06:25)

"Lisboa, 23 Dez (Lusa) - As condições meteorológicas adversas, devido ao vento, chuva ou queda de nove, provocaram hoje corte de várias estradas nos distritos de Lisboa, Vila Real, Guarda e Castelo Branco, revela a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).

Segundo o site da ANPC, no distrito de Lisboa, a EN 8 (Torres Vedras-Livramento), a EN 115 (Cadaval-Vilar), a EN 115-1 (Casal Cabreiro-Cercal), a EN 366 (Palhoça-Cercal), e o IC2 - EN 366 -, nos acessos a Alcoentre foram cortadas devido à queda de árvores.

No distrito de Vila Real foi a queda de neve que condicionou o trânsito, estando cortadas a EN 15 (Campeã- Marão), o IP04 (Campeã-Mesão Frio, nos dois sentidos), a A24 (Vila Pouca de Aguiar, nos dois sentidos) e a A07 - Ribeira de Pena (cortada nos dois sentidos)."

fonte . expresso


----------



## frusko (23 Dez 2009 às 06:38)

ocorrencias  http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/Ocorrencias.aspx


----------



## frusko (23 Dez 2009 às 06:58)

Estradas cortadas devido a queda de árvores : EN 8 - Torres Vedras / Livramento ; EN 115 Cadaval / Vilar ; EN 115-1 – Casal Cabreiro / Cercal ; EN 366 – Palhoça / Cercal ; IC2 – EN 366 – Acessos a Alcoentre ; EM Á-dos-Loucos / Alhandra ; A8 – N/S - Campelos / Ramalhal ; Nó de Torres Vedras Norte condicionado. Zona da Merceana 1 casa desabou e outra atingida por uma árvore, várias localidades sem luz nos concelhos de Alenquer, Cadaval, Sobral de Monte Agraço, Lourinhã e Torres Vedras . 80% das estradas do concelho de Torres Vedras intransitáveis devido a quedas de árvores. 07h00 vai reunir Comissão Municipal de Protecção Civil de Torres Vedras. 09h00 Reunião do Centro Coordenação Operacional Distrital de Lisboa com a presença do Sr Governador Civil.


----------



## cardu (23 Dez 2009 às 07:21)

então e sempre se confirma que a proxima noite de dia 24 vai ser igual a de hoje no que ao vento diz respeito??


----------



## fog (23 Dez 2009 às 07:25)

A TSF, no seu noticiário da 07h00, relata o facto de na região de Torres Vedras a intensidade do vento, no decorrer desta noite, ter destelhado "centenas de casas".


----------



## cardu (23 Dez 2009 às 07:26)

fog disse:


> A TSF, no seu noticiário da 07h00, relata o facto de na região de Torres Vedras a intensidade do vento, no decorrer desta noite, ter destelhado "centenas de casas".




foi um tornado quase de certeza


----------



## lsalvador (23 Dez 2009 às 07:55)

ac_cernax disse:


> Estação Meteo de Tomar (meteotomar.info) com 973 hpa e o vento já chegou as 83 km/h.



Bem pessoal, a minha estação deixou de comunicar as 5h03 e agora vejo isto 

"Estradas cortadas devido a queda de árvores : IC2 – Rio Maior ; EN 118 –Constância / Chamusca – Almeirim / Alpiarça – Rio Maior / Golegã ; Algumas casas destelhadas nas zonas de Tomar, Santarém, Ferreira Zézere , Pernes, Torres Novas "

A ver vamos se não tenho nenhuma surpresa na casa.


----------



## ALV72 (23 Dez 2009 às 08:33)

Por aqui e á excepção de dois trovões por volta das 4 da manha não dei conta de nada de extraordinario, sei que a pressão em Coimbra está nos 965 muito abaixo do que é normal .
E agora Algarvios já estão fartos de agua !!. Mais de 45 mm em 4 horas em Portimão já dá para encharcar as hortas !!

Joao


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 08:35)

Neste momento sigo 14.0 e 90% de Humidade...
Na estão do *HotSpot* na Moita neste momento estão 14,6º e 87% de Humidade....O vento esse é moderado, nos 25 km/h 
*
A madrugada de hoje foi muito violenta, aqui a chuva caio com intensidade, acumulando 23mm, o vento atingiu os 70km/h
Os contentores do lixo estavam caidos no chão devido ao vento, a minha rua ficou como um mar....Foi um verdadeiro temporal*


----------



## rijo (23 Dez 2009 às 09:13)

Accionado plano municipal de emergência no Oeste

A Protecção Civil de Torres Vedras accionou hoje o plano municipal de emergência no concelho, na sequência do mau tempo que afectou a região entre as 03:00 e as 04:30, disse à Lusa o vice-presidente da câmara.

Forte temporal arranca muitos telhados e postes

A zona de Torres Vedras foi afectada hoje de madrugada por um forte temporal que deixou um "rastro de destruição", com muitos telhados e postes de electricidade arrancados, disseram à Lusa vários residentes, que admitiram tratar-se de um tornado.

Um dos residentes referiu que a colónia de férias da Praia Azul, na zona balnear de Santa Cruz, ficou destruída.

"Há muitos troncos árvores caídos na cidade", disse um residente em Torres Vedras.

O vento forte começou depois das 03:00 e afectou a região durante cerca de uma hora.

Mau Tempo: Várias estradas cortadas

Segundo o site da ANPC, no distrito de Lisboa, a EN 8 (Torres Vedras-Livramento), a EN 115 (Cadaval-Vilar), a EN 115-1 (Casal Cabreiro-Cercal), a EN 366 (Palhoça-Cercal), e o IC2 - EN 366 -, nos acessos a Alcoentre foram cortadas devido à queda de árvores.

Agência Lusa


----------



## GARFEL (23 Dez 2009 às 09:14)

luis s.
pandemonio de vento
aqui
foi pena a estação pifar no inicio das hostilidades com uma rajada de 85 km h
se soubesse onde está a estação dava lá um saltito


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Dez 2009 às 09:29)

Bom Dia.

Esta madrugada por aqui houve mais vento que chuva, o vento era mesmo muito forte, acodei eram 4 da manhã por causa do vento, por agora o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento já sopra fraco.

PS: a chuva é que devia de ter sido bem mais.


----------



## rijo (23 Dez 2009 às 09:29)

A estação privada de Alenquer (a mais próxima de Torres Vedras) teve rajadas máximas de 153.7km/h às 04H45.


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Por Coimbra tudo muito calmo, com vento fraco, chuvisco fraco e céu encoberto. 10ºC.

Quanto à situação em Torres Vedras é de acompanhar o seguimento das notícias. Poderemos eventualmente estar perante 1 ou mais tornados, mas por outro lado os relatos de vento sustentado aliado às imagens de satélite esclarecedoras da madrugada junto àquela área, poderão indicar uma situação de ventos sustentados muito fortes "apenas" (note-se o "apenas" entre aspas, tendo em conta a dimensão dos estragos). Veremos as notícias que o dia nos trará.


----------



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia 
Noite de vento que no máximo atingiu os *75km/h*.
A pressão atmosférica desceu até aos *978.5hPa*
E a temperatura máxima que também se deu nessa altura foi de *15.4ºC*(5.26h)
As zonas de maior estragos parecem corresponder ao centro da depressão.


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2009 às 09:38)

thunderboy disse:


> As zonas de maior estragos parecem corresponder ao centro da depressão.



Mais ou menos *thunderboy*. Será essa zona mas, provavelmente, nos instantes seguintes a essa imagem. O centro mesmo terá correspondido a um momento até de acalmia. O vento circula à volta dessa "clareira". Mas sem dúvida que essa zona terá sido a mais afectada.


----------



## bluejay (23 Dez 2009 às 09:44)

cardu disse:


> foi um tornado quase de certeza



Não tenho tanta certeza, acordei por volta da altura em que o temporal se deslocava e a intensidade do vento era absolutamente assustadora.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Dez 2009 às 09:50)

Bom dia!
Já estive a ler os posts nocturnos e vi que a noite foi particularmente animada, havendo a lamentar alguns danos provocados pelo vento um pouco por todo o lado...
Como tenho o sono pesado, não dei conta de nada...
Quanto a dados, 9.6mm de precipitação (dados do Lightning) e um valor mínimo de pressão atmosférica que me surpreendeu quando vi os gráficos: 983hpa!!
De momento, o céu segue com boas abertas, vento fraco a moderado, 16.1ºC, 83%HR, 995hpa.


----------



## Lousano (23 Dez 2009 às 09:51)

Não há fundamento nenhum para falarem em tornado.

Por aqui a noite foi chuvosa com 19,6mm e o vento esteve abaixo do esperado com rajada máxima de 39,3 km/h.

Pressão mínima de 977,5 hPa às 05H15


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 09:53)

Neste momento sigo com 14,7, 89% de Humidade e 23mm de chuva...
Na estão do *HotSpot* na Moita neste momento estão 15,7º e 86% de Humidade....O vento esse é fraco, nos 15 km/h e a chuva registada foi de 19,2 mm


----------



## Tyna (23 Dez 2009 às 09:54)

Bom dia

Esta noite na região do Livramento a 10 km de Torres Vedras, foi um pandemónio de vento, algumas telhas levantadas, caixotes do lixo no meio das ruas, coberturas de piscinas levantadas, estufas destruidas. Faltou a luz ente as 3 e as 5 da manhã.

Vim hoje de manhã do livramento para lisboa, pela N8, até á Malveira e havia outdors no chão, arvores caidas no meio da estrada( embora já cortadas pelos bombeiros ou proteção civil) estufas completamente destruidas, muito lixo na estrada, foi uma verdadeira prova de rali fazer alguns troços da estrada.
Esperemos que a proxima noite seja mais calma, porque esta não deu para dormir lá muito bem com o barulho do vento.


----------



## Angelstorm (23 Dez 2009 às 09:56)

Bom dia,
Bem meus amigos, esta noite por aqui foi um vendaval como acho que nunca vi.  
Há muitas arvores caidas pela região, ramos caídos então nem se fala. Há registos de casas onde as telhas voaram, chaminés de casas, bem como linhas eléctricas que cairam pela força do vento, ou por arvores que cairam em cima.
Ao lado do meu prédio caiu um pinheiro enorme, cedros, eucaliptos, placards voaram, e protecções de obras também cairam.
Tudo durou cerca de 1 hora, desde mais ou menos as 4h30, até às 5h30, e depois tem estado calmo.
De acordo com o registo da estação do MeteoTomar a rajada máxima em Tomar foi de 83,00km/h, pelas 4h59, e em Abrantes, registado pela estação do MeteoAbrantes, de 78,8km/h, pelas 5h17.
Certamente deve ter havido ainda muitos estragos por toda esta região...


----------



## Lousano (23 Dez 2009 às 10:02)

A imagem radar do INM apresenta um gancho bem definido cerca das 04H00, quase formando um olho.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 10:02)

Tyna disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Esta noite na região do Livramento a 10 km de Torres Vedras, foi um pandemónio de vento, algumas telhas levantadas, caixotes do lixo no meio das ruas, coberturas de piscinas levantadas, estufas destruidas. Faltou a luz ente as 3 e as 5 da manhã.
> 
> ...



Não me parece que vá ser mais calma Tyna...Visto que virá uma nova frente, com mais força ainda, o vento será mais forte ainda e chuva forte, essa frente já está a deixar Descargas no mar


----------



## Tyna (23 Dez 2009 às 10:05)

Ok já percebi, que vamos ter uma noite "animada", desde que não provoque danos pessoais.. menos mal.

Nada como comprar umas velinhas para ter de prevenção lá em casa.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 10:08)

Tyna disse:


> Ok já percebi, que vamos ter uma noite "animada", desde que não provoque danos pessoais.. menos mal.
> 
> Nada como comprar umas velinhas para ter de prevenção lá em casa.



Muito provávelmente e infelismente poderá haver estragos, visto que o vento será mais forte


----------



## HotSpot (23 Dez 2009 às 10:13)

Rajadas máximas no continente desde as 00H nas estações oficiais:

Sines	>	93,7
Évora	>	90,1
Sagres	>	90,1
Cabo Carvoeiro	>	79,3
Montijo	>	79,3
Faro	>	75,6
Portalegre	>	75,6
Beja	>	72
Castelo Branco	>	68,4
Penhas Douradas	>	68,4
Lisboa (Geofisico)	>	61,2
Monte Real	>	57,6
Porto	>	54
Viseu	>	54
Coimbra	>	50,4
Lisboa (Gago Coutinho)	>	50,4
Ovar	>	39,6
Viana do Castelo	>	36
Vila Real	>	36
Bragança	>	21,6


----------



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2009 às 10:17)

Nem preciso sair de casa para ver estragos...
Olho par a um lado e vejo o meu vizinho com 2 buracos no telhado.







Olho para outro vejo o meu pai a tirar os motores dos portões para arranjar.


----------



## Tyna (23 Dez 2009 às 10:17)

andres disse:


> Muito provávelmente e infelismente poderá haver estragos, visto que o vento será mais forte




Mais forte que o "temporal" desta noite, vai ser lindo vai, se esta noite já foi o que foi, afigurase que os bombeiros e proteção civil da zona não vão ter mãos a medir coitados.


Outra coisa, alguem sabe se as antenas de telecomunicação e afins na região do Cadaval estão operacionais? Estou farta de tentar telefonar para a zona e não há linha...


----------



## F_R (23 Dez 2009 às 10:20)

Bom dia

Noite de temporal em Santarem
Muito vento e chuva. Hoje de manhã a caminho para o trabalho vi caixotes do lixo no chão, cercas das obras caídas, e estores partidos sendo que também não havia luz de manhã.

Tenho conhecimento também de alguns estragos na zona de Abrantes com arvores caídas. Na estação do meteoabrantes pode ver-se uma pressão mínima de 979.0 mb

Agora em Santarém estão algumas nuvens mas o sol  também vai aparecendo entre elas


----------



## clviper (23 Dez 2009 às 10:23)

Tyna disse:


> Mais forte que o "temporal" desta noite, vai ser lindo vai, se esta noite já foi o que foi, afigurase que os bombeiros e proteção civil da zona não vão ter mãos a medir coitados.
> 
> 
> Outra coisa, alguem sabe se as antenas de telecomunicação e afins na região do Cadaval estão operacionais? Estou farta de tentar telefonar para a zona e não há linha...



Eu sou do Cadaval, mas durante a semana estou pela Cruz Quebrada. Sei que não há luz desde a altura do temporal e acho que há problemas com as celulas de GSM porque a recepção está péssima.

Acrescento que a celula da Vodafone foi-se com o vento. Aparentemente só a celula da TMN está funcional. Curiosamente a torre da TMN está a uns 30 metros da minha casa.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Dez 2009 às 10:24)

Nada de alarmismos. Pode ser mais forte do que foi em algumas zonas do país. Não deve ser mais forte do que a situação que se passou aí na zona centro.

O centro da depressão passou exactamente por aí, cavou muito depressa e mais do que estava nas previsões e o resultado foi o que se viu 

Agora uma coisa é certa, a tendência para a próxima noite é a mesma de vento forte e chuva, mas o centro da depressão passa no Minho/Galiza.


----------



## Vince (23 Dez 2009 às 10:30)

andres disse:


> visto que o vento será mais forte



Como sabes que o vento será mais forte ? O vento desta noite não foi o que estava previsto, foi muito superior devido a um cavamento rápido da depressão que não estava prevista nos modelos e ninguém sabe se isso sucederá novamente. Se não fazes a mínima ideia do que estás a dizer não andes a assustar as pessoas pois não tens conhecimentos para afirmar tal coisa.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 10:38)

Vince disse:


> Como sabes que o vento será mais forte ? O vento desta noite não foi o que estava previsto, foi muito superior devido a um cavamento rápido da depressão que não estava prevista nos modelos e ninguém sabe se isso sucederá novamente. Se não fazes a mínima ideia do que estás a dizer não andes a assustar as pessoas pois não tens conhecimentos para afirmar tal coisa.



De acordo com sites e membros aqui do forum....
Sigo com 17,2º.


----------



## David sf (23 Dez 2009 às 10:44)

Pode-se qualificar este evento como ciclogénese explosiva? Terá a pressão do centro da depressão baixado 20 mb em menos de 6 horas? (acho que é este o conceito de ciclogénese explosiva, ou não?)


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2009 às 10:50)

Bom dia!

Noite ventosa, _hein_? Registei *81,6 km/h* pelas 04:18!

A temperatura mínima foi de 13,2ºC às 00:00, e agora sigo com 15,3ºC.

Humidade a 81% e vento fraco.

Pressão nos 995 hPa, depois de ter atingido os *985 hPa*!


----------



## lsalvador (23 Dez 2009 às 10:56)

​
Noticia do Jornal "O Templario"

_O vento forte que se fez sentir esta madrugada provocou estragos em várias zonas da nossa região. O caso mais grave aconteceu na Asseiceira onde a queda parcial de uma casa provocou um ferido ligeiro e três desalojados.
Em Tomar há registo de algumas casas que ficaram parcialmente sem telhas, dezenas de árvores arrancadas, toldos e painéis destruídos e postes de electricidade, telefone e iluminação tombados.
A queda de algumas árvores provocou o corte de estradas e ruas na cidade. Foi o que aconteceu em Carvalhos de Figueiredo, na av. Cândido Madureira e em frente ao Tribunal do trabalho, por exemplo.
A aldeia de Vale da Figueira, freguesia de Sabacheira, ficou isolada uma vez que caíram árvores de grande porte nas duas estradas de acesso à localidade. Aqui há também o registo da queda de um poste que atingiu uma viatura.
Desde as três da manhã, os serviços de protecção civil mobilizaram os bombeiros, serviços de higiene e limpeza e de jardins, departamento de obras municipais, PSP e GNR para acompanharem a situação e resolverem os problemas que iam surgindo.
Ao início da manhã já não há estradas cortadas ao trânsito.

“O Templário” solicita e agradece o envio de fotografias deste temporal por mail para geral@otemplario.pt ou por telemóvel para 918395417._


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Dez 2009 às 11:11)

Bom dia.

A pressão mínima esta noite foi de 984,2 hPa, o valor mais baixo do ano.

Temperatura mínima de 12,4 ºC e 10,6 mm acumulados durante a madrugada.


----------



## Vince (23 Dez 2009 às 11:11)

David sf disse:


> Pode-se qualificar este evento como ciclogénese explosiva? Terá a pressão do centro da depressão baixado 20 mb em menos de 6 horas? (acho que é este o conceito de ciclogénese explosiva, ou não?)



Tem que ser a descida da pressão no centro e não num determinado local pois aí também há a descida devido à aproximação do centro.
E nestas alturas para vermos se foi ou não explosiva os "sites" (como refere o andres) ou os próprios modelos são irrelevantes pois eles não tinham esta depressão desta forma tão cavada, temos que analisar as estações de confiança onde tenha passado o centro. Talvez não tenha sido explosiva mas pelo menos houve um cavamento rápido que era em parte inesperado, pelo menos menos 5-10hpa a menos que o previsto, mas é uma questão de analisarmos os dados todos com calma.


----------



## Angelstorm (23 Dez 2009 às 11:37)

Acho que há muito tempo não via um alerta de nível 2, do Estofex, para o nosso território.
Vamos lá a ver o que isto irá dar...








> Storm Forecast
> Valid: Wed 23 Dec 2009 06:00 to Thu 24 Dec 2009 06:00 UTC
> Issued: Wed 23 Dec 2009 00:52
> Forecaster: PUCIK
> ...



http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2009 às 11:38)

Temperatura nos 16,3ºC, humidade a 77% e céu com boas abertas.

*26mm* de precipitação acumulados desde as 00h!


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 11:47)

Bem, e para não variar, cá está o efeito da cova a influenciar a velocidade do vento. A rajada máxima esta noite não foi além dos 49.4 km/h.

A pressão mais baixa foi 984.6 hPa. E a precipitação até ao momento é de 10.4mm

Esperava-se mais, o destaque acabou por ir para o vento, e a pressão, também não esperava que descesse tanto.

Neste momento sigo com: 16.7ºC, 74%, 995.2 hPa, SSW 6.4 km/h


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 11:52)

Podem acompanhar aqui os dados da minha estação durante a minha ausência até dia 26 vai estar on...

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA10


----------



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

Acabei de saber que uma das freguesias aqui do concelho de Alcanena (Minde) não tem electricidade assim como parte de Alcanena.

13.9ºC
997.5hPa


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Dez 2009 às 12:13)

Impressionante foi esta noite...
Arvores arrancadas, sinais de trânsito caidos no chão, caixotes do lixo revirados... impressionante...
Não tenho ideia de quel foi a ranjada maxima, mas deve ter andado nos 80 ou ate mesmo 90 Km/hora


----------



## kikofra (23 Dez 2009 às 12:20)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Impressionante foi esta noite...
> Arvores arrancadas, sinais de trânsito caidos no chão, caixotes do lixo revirados... impressionante...
> Não tenho ideia de quel foi a ranjada maxima, mas deve ter andado nos 80 ou ate mesmo 90 Km/hora


----------



## Fernando (23 Dez 2009 às 12:20)

rijo disse:


> Foto LUSA (Flávia Calçada) da região do Oeste:



WOW !!! Impressionante!


----------



## rijo (23 Dez 2009 às 12:28)

Fernando disse:


> WOW !!! Impressionante!



No Parque de Campismo de Santa Cruz existem roulotes viradas ao contrário. 

Dentro das suas casas, as pessoas com medo, resguardaram-se nas dispensas. 

Aquela zona é marcada pelas habitações serem vivendas na sua maioria e quase todas têm árvores perto. Parece-me que os maiores estragos são as árvores arrancadas que caíram sobre as residências. Sobretudo pinheiros.


----------



## RTC (23 Dez 2009 às 12:36)

Nunca passei um noite tão agitada como esta devido a um evento meteorologico!
Desde as 03h30 da manhã não deu para pregar olho 
Não deu para dormir com medo que as janelas fosse literalmente arrancadas e de qualquer forma dormir seria impossivel dado o barulho do vento.
De manhã foi apurar os estragos no quintal. E foram alguns. Tinha caixas à porta com algum peso que pura e simplesmente desapareceram...

Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 12:37)

Bem, por aqui entre as 4h e as 5h da manhã, o cenario do vento roçava o "assustador" 
Rajadas fortissimas, faltou a luz, começaram a disparar alarmes por todo o lado, vi varios claroes seguidos e alguns proximos (não faço a minima do que seria, visto que o ceu estava a limpar) varios tapumes da obra aqui em frente foram arrancados, um candeeiro de grande porte ficou ligeiramente inclinado para a frente, não há rede de telemovel, os bombeiros e a policia andavam de um lado para o outro....bem uma serie de estragos
E agora dizem que vem ai algo pior...


----------



## kikofra (23 Dez 2009 às 12:49)

Família realojada em Leiria

A Protecção Civil registou 45 ocorrências no distrito de Leiria devido ao mau tempo.

O comandante distrital de operações de socorro, José Manuel Moura, afirmou que em Peniche um casal com duas crianças foi realojado em casa de familiares porque o telhado da sua habitação foi arrancado, adiantando que a situação da moradia é recuperável durante o dia de hoje, quarta-feira.

Em Óbidos, uma caravana ficou parcialmente destruída, obrigando o casal que aí estava a ir para outra propriedade de amigos.

José Manuel Moura acrescentou que a acção dos bombeiros se concentrou sobretudo entre as 04:00 e as 06:00, nos concelhos de Caldas da Rainha, Óbidos e Peniche, explicando que houve dezenas de árvores caídas, cabos eléctricos e de telefone arrancados, bem como telhados e outras estruturas danificadas.

Fonte da GNR esclareceu que durante a noite diversas estradas nacionais e municipais estiveram cortadas ao trânsito, particularmente no Sul do distrito, onde "várias localidades estão sem energia eléctrica e sem telefone".


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Dez 2009 às 12:56)

Nesta zona, ainda se viram alguns ramos arrancados e pequenas marcas do vento, mas nada de extraordinário...
Por enquanto isto segue calminho, com pouco vento, sol a brilhar entre as abertas e temperatura amena...
Mais logo se verá como decorre o dia... Sigo então com 17.4ºC, 73%HR, 995hpa.


----------



## rbsmr (23 Dez 2009 às 13:09)

Estou aqui em Cabeça Gorda Campelos Torres Vedras e a minha estaçao wmr 200 registou as 4.18  a rajada maxima de 124.2 km/h. A estaçao resistiu mas  4 arvores de algum porte nao. nao ha electricidade por isso estou a enviar do telemovel sem pontuaçao. tirei algumas fotos q depois colocarei no forum.


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 13:31)

tirei agora estas fotos da destruição que os tapume sofreram.





a linha a vermelho identifica a inclinação que o candeeiro sofreu


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2009 às 13:34)

Por aqui a miséria de sempre... 50 km/h certinhos.

Esta estação tem um limitador de velocidade do vento, só pode. 

Espero que esta madrugada que vem registe alguma coisa de jeito.

Há muitos estragos a lamentar,  a única coisa que desejo é que ninguém fique ferido e que aqueles que passaram por isto tudo recuperem o mais depressa possível a normalidade das suas vidas.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 13:36)

Durante a madrugada, pus em causa os valores registados pela estação amadora da Lapa, no Cartaxo.


Hoje, e ao ver as imagens da região, acho que talvez os dados até não sejam assim tão descabidos.





*
Rajada máxima de 153,7km/h.*






Os registos da precipitação é de loucos. Com essas rajadas de vento o pluviometro deve ter andado a voar. Registou um rain rate de doidos, e um diluvio.


----------



## rozzo (23 Dez 2009 às 13:39)

Pois é, estava mesmo no centro da acção da depressão em cavamento, é bem provável que estejam certos!

Medonho! 


Estou de olho é na formação que vai avançando a W de Lisboa lentamente..
Ainda não dá bem para perceber onde vai entrar.. Mas se calhar a Norte da capital.. Mas tem de se acompanhar!


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Dez 2009 às 13:42)

Vendo agora os noticiários, teve-se uma boa noção da violência que se abateu sobre a zona Oeste... impressionante...
Por aqui ainda tudo calmo, mas pelo satélite, a animação vem a caminho...
17.3ºC, 69%HR, 994hpa.


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 13:45)

rozzo disse:


> Pois é, estava mesmo no centro da acção da depressão em cavamento, é bem provável que estejam certos!
> 
> Medonho!
> 
> ...



bem lá vai o Cartaxo a entrar de novo em rota de colisão com o Mau Tempo...


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 13:49)

Aqui onde moro, como é uma zona alta, o vento também soprou especialmente forte. Mas a única consequência que vi foi o tombar do ecoponto das embalagens ao fundo da rua, e o voar e espalhar dos sacos de plástico por toda a rua e jardim. Assim como os caixotes de lixo virados.
Haviam carros estacionados ao lado, não sei se algum sofreu algum dano.

Aqui é frequente os caixotes de lixo andarem rua a baixo, rua a cima com o vento. Mas o ecoponto foi a primeira vez que vi tombar. Talvez não estivesse muito cheio, desta vez.

No entanto, parece que não foi o único a tombar.







Ainda de referir que a luz do candeeiro, entre as 3h30 e as 5h da manhã, esteve constantemente a dar sinal.

Quanto a precipitação, não foi nada por aí além.
Apenas 17,2mm.


----------



## BrOliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 13:50)

Boa tarde a todos.
Impressionantes os estragos na zona oeste.
Por aqui a noite foi calma,sem grandes ventos.

Condições actuais:

 13ºC,71% HR, 995hPa, 15km\h WNW


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Dez 2009 às 13:56)

Boas, por aqui foi uma noite mesmo aterradora, o vento superou os *100km/h*, há varias coisas arrancadas, como arbustos e árvores, algumas que ficaram mesmo carecas devido a brutalidade do vento
Isto está muito estranho, nunca vi um cenário igual, depressões atrás de depressões...


----------



## PTbig (23 Dez 2009 às 14:02)

Eu por aqui acordei por volta das 3h para por uma toalha a fazer pressão no estore do quarto para não fazer barulho, mas por volta as 5:30 fui acordado pelos bombeiros a cortarem as árvores que caíram aqui na rua e ficaram a impedir a passagem de veículos. 

Ainda nao tenho estação para poder medir o que por aqui passou se poderem http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/que-estacao-devo-comprar-4028.html

Muito Obrigado


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2009 às 14:22)

_*Meteorologista revela que temporal pode ter sido "causado por um tornado" 
Hoje às 13:27 *

 O temporal que atingiu na última madrugada a região Oeste de Lisboa pode ter sido causado por um «tornado», mas só a análise posterior dos estragos poderá ajudar a determinar o «fenómeno», disse à TSF a meteorologista Idália Mendonça.

A meteorologista Idália Mendonça explica que o temporal que atingiu a região do Oeste de Lisboa pode ter sido provocada por um tornado 

Em declarações à TSF, Idália Mendonça disse que os meteorologistas ainda desconhecem o que ocorreu na região Oeste de Lisboa, em particular porque a rede de estações do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) não detectou o «fenómeno».

«Não foi detectada pela nossa rede de estações. Foi um fenómeno de pequena escala, pontual. O valor mais alto que temos na rede é de 140 km/hora em Cabo Carvoeiro, que é próximo, mas estes 140 km/hora não justificam aquele grau de destruição», explicou a meteorologista.

Idália Medonça admite a hipótese de se ter tratado de um tornado, mas só um estudo posterior aos estragos pode ajudar a esclarecer a situação.

«Provavelmente pode ter sido um tornado de pequena escala. É importante avaliar-se primeiro os estragos e só depois é que se consegue determinar o que se passou na região, mas ainda é cedo», disse.

De acordo com a meteorologista, é «perfeitamente normal a rede de estações não ter detectado o fenómeno».

«Estes fenómenos são pontuais e às vezes podem ocorrer num determinado local e a 10 km haver uma estação e ela não o detectar», explicou.

Quanto a previsões, adiantou que o mau tempo vai regressar ainda esta quarta-feira com previsão de chuva e vento forte que «vai começar pelo Sul e gradualmente estender-se para Norte».

Segundo a meteorologista, o mau tempo deve-se à passagem de várias depressões pelo território, «a depressão que nos afectou de madrugada já se afastou do território, hoje de manhã já é outra e no dia de Natal aproxima-se outra. São sucessivas depressões que vão passando pelo território», explicou.

Idália Mendonça referiu ainda que «as melhorias temporárias do estado do tempo que se vão sentindo ao longo do dia devem-se aos intervalos entre as depressões».

O forte vento da madrugada desta quarta-feira deixou um rasto de destruição em vários concelhos da região Oeste, havendo casos de desalojados devido a estragos nas habitações.

O IM prevê a partir do final da tarde de hoje no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e nas terras altas das regiões Centro e Sul vento forte a muito forte com rajadas da ordem dos 120 km/hora.

Para quinta-feira, a previsão aponta para céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde, períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros, que serão de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela e vento moderado a forte de sudoeste, tornando-se fraco a moderado de noroeste a partir da tarde.

Nas terras altas, o vento será forte a muito forte de sudoeste com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/hora, enfraquecendo para o final do dia._

in _http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1454506_


----------



## lsalvador (23 Dez 2009 às 14:24)

lsalvador disse:


> Video dos estragos na Cidade de Tomar - YouTube​
> Noticia do Jornal "O Templario"
> 
> _O vento forte que se fez sentir esta madrugada provocou estragos em várias zonas da nossa região. O caso mais grave aconteceu na Asseiceira onde a queda parcial de uma casa provocou um ferido ligeiro e três desalojados.
> ...



Mais um video da noite.

​
Fonte : O Ribatejo

_"Seis desalojados e estragos por todo o distrito devido ao temporal – FOTOS
Autor Bruno Oliveira em destaque, twitter, Últimas Dez 23, 2009 
Seis pessoas ficaram desalojadas e praticamente todas as principais estradas do distrito de Santarém tiveram trânsito condicionado devido aos fortes ventos que hoje de madrugada provocaram a queda de árvores e destelharam casas.

Num balanço do temporal que se registou na madrugada de hoje praticamente em todo o distrito, a Governadora Civil de Santarém, Sónia Sanfona, afirmou que os desalojados foram realojados, acreditando que se tratam de situações temporárias.

Além de três pessoas que tiveram que sair da sua casa em Atalaia, concelho de Tomar, outra pessoa ficou desalojada em Praia do Ribatejo, Vila Nova da Barquinha, e outras duas no concelho de Santarém, em Vale de Figueira e Grainho.

Sónia Sanfona falava no final de uma reunião realizada no Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS), na qual participaram também o comandante distrital de operações de socorro, Joaquim Chambel, e representantes da Segurança Social, EDP, Estradas de Portugal e forças de segurança.

Joaquim Chambel afirmou que os ventos, que registaram rajadas da ordem dos 80 quilómetros por hora nas estações de Abrantes e Fonte Boa, prolongaram-se por perto de três horas, provocando quedas de árvores, que originaram os condicionamentos de trânsito e danos em habitações, sobretudo nos telhados.

As quedas de árvores e outros objectos provocaram ainda problemas no abastecimento de energia, encontrando-se brigadas da EDP no terreno a tentar resolver as diversas situações.

Segundo disse, o nível de prontidão dos serviços distritais de protecção civil vai manter-se até quinta-feira, dada a previsão da continuação de tempo instável.

Sónia Sanfona pediu “atenção redobrada” aos automobilistas, sobretudo numa época em que se regista maior circulação automóvel, uma vez que muitos sinais de trânsito foram derrubados ou danificados."_


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Dez 2009 às 14:25)

E a pressão volta a descer, estando nos 992,6 hPa, de momento.

Vento fraco de Sul e 16,5 ºC.


----------



## meteo (23 Dez 2009 às 14:55)

Por aqui tive 1 hora de chuva moderada e vento muito forte,mas por volta das 3 horas da manhã o céu limpou e até as 4 e 30 não aconteceu nada.Esteve sempre pouco vento e não choveu. A tempestade esteve longe daqui.
Tenho uma casa perto de Santa Cruz,que espero não ter acontecido nada com o temporal desta noite.Vou para lá hoje,vamos lá ver


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 15:11)

situação no concelho do Cartaxo.



> Temporal afectou mais o norte do concelho  	 PDF  	 Versão para impressão  	 Enviar por E-mail
> Escrito por Rádio Cartaxo
> Quarta, 23 Dezembro 2009 12:07
> 
> ...


----------



## rijo (23 Dez 2009 às 15:48)

*Reportagens da SIC sobre Torres Vedras:*


[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/2eKCjm6o9wkMfUE5GzYJ"]Vice-presidente da CÃ¢mara de Torres Vedras faz ba - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/lqAZGIm9qNgZH09Hls1l"]Estufa destruÃ­da e vivenda danificada - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/EJf92E6OZf2iIo70CMWD"]ProtecÃ§Ã£o Civil fala de estragos incalculÃ¡veis - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/PoZR65N3ea4WMvfBQf8v"]Plano Municipal de EmergÃªncia accionado em Torres - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/SkZFMKY3SIZ88l4wuyzZ"]Moradores do Parque de Campismo de Santa Cruz tive - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]​


----------



## fsl (23 Dez 2009 às 16:12)

*Em Oeiras, comparando com o que aconteceu no Oeste, a noite foi relativamente calma embora a Pressao tenha descido a 984.2.
Como a Pressao está a descer tão acentuadamente, a proxima noite nao deve ser melhor.


Condições actuais (actualizado a 23-12-09  16:01)
Temperatura:	16.1°C 
Humidade:	87%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	13.9°C 
Vento:	9.7 km/hr SE
Pressão:	989.8 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	7.8 mm
Precipitação Mês:	80.4 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 470.2mm
Wind chill:	 16.1°C 
Indíce THW:	 16.3°C 
Indíce Calor:	 16.3°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 14.3°C às   1:01	 18.1°C às 11:29
Humidade:	 69%  às  11:32	 94%  às   2:11
Ponto de Orvalho:	 11.7°C às  11:36	 15.6°C às   3:09
Pressão:	 984.2hPa  às   2:52	 995.2hPa  às   0:00
Precipitação mais intensa:		 12.4mm/hr  às   2:28
Maior Rajada Vento:		 56.3 km/hr  às   2:37
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 11.7°C às   0:52	
Maior Indíce Calor		 17.8°C às  11:26*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2009 às 16:41)

Novo _trambolhão_ na pressão. *989 hPa* neste momento.

Vento fraco de E (90º) e temperatura de 15,3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2009 às 16:45)

Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão distante alguém confirma?

Chove fraco por aqui o céu esta encoberto


----------



## HotSpot (23 Dez 2009 às 16:46)

Flash's em Lisboa. Trovoada.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 16:46)

É impressão minha ou está a trovejar (mar - largo de cascais). Em todo o caso está bastante escuro para aquele lado.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 16:49)

Ouvi um Trovão e está a começas a chover


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Dez 2009 às 16:49)

MSantos disse:


> Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão distante alguém confirma?
> 
> Chove fraco por aqui o céu esta encoberto



Eu Confirmo...
São estrondos bem fortes...


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 16:49)

Ganda estrondo agora!!


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2009 às 16:51)

Chuva torrencial por aqui neste momento

Em Oeiras estão 16ºC


----------



## fsl (23 Dez 2009 às 16:51)

Em Oeiras chove torrencialmente, rate 50mm/hr


----------



## meteo (23 Dez 2009 às 16:51)

Chuva diluviana neste momento e já há algum tempo. Está bonito de se ver.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Dez 2009 às 16:53)

meteo disse:


> Chuva diluviana neste momento e já há algum tempo. Está bonito de se ver.



Por aqui os trovões pararam e nada de chuva


----------



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

Para variar está a trovejar em Lisboa


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

Foram poucos. Chuvisca em Almada.


----------



## meteo (23 Dez 2009 às 16:56)

Chuva fortissima,mas a trovoada não passou por aqui. Continua a chover,mas agora moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 16:59)

Chuva forte e trovoadas


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 17:01)

Em setubal registos na estação 2,0mm neste novo episódio de chuvas, a rajada máxima é de 34km/h até agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 17:01)

Os meus pais vieram agora do centro do montijo e viram 4 raios...
Chuva forte e trovoadas dispersas


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Dez 2009 às 17:01)

Chuva moderada agora...


----------



## F_R (23 Dez 2009 às 17:05)

Em Santarém começam a cair os primeiros pingos.
O céu está muito nublado, quase preto vamos ver o que nos aguarda 
Às 16 horas estavam 14.9ºC


----------



## HotSpot (23 Dez 2009 às 17:06)

No Cais do Sodré também cai com força. http://www.meteocaisdosodre.info

Rain/rate acima dos 50mm/hr


----------



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2009 às 17:07)

F_R disse:


> Em Santarém começam a cair os primeiros pingos.
> O céu está muito nublado, quase preto vamos ver o que nos aguarda
> Às 16 horas estavam 14.9ºC



Que Deus esteja com o Ribatejo


----------



## criz0r (23 Dez 2009 às 17:08)

Aqui em cima continua a Chover moderado. Vento moderado e e 15,9ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Dez 2009 às 17:13)

Agora chove moderado após chuva torrencial acompanhada de vento e alguns relâmpagos, dos quais só ouvi dois.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (23 Dez 2009 às 17:17)

*Algumas fotos de Peniche*


----------



## HotSpot (23 Dez 2009 às 17:20)

Grandes Fotos Nuno.

Bem-Vindo ao Fórum.


----------



## rozzo (23 Dez 2009 às 17:21)

*Re: Algumas fotos de Peniche*



Nuno_1010 disse:


>




Esta foto é avassaladora.. 

Que violência!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Dez 2009 às 17:21)

Volta a chover forte...


----------



## meteo (23 Dez 2009 às 17:21)

Naquele aguaceiro ultrapassou os 200 mm/hora. E a precipitação passou dos 7 mm para os 18,2 mm. Agora chove fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 17:25)

Aqui continua a chover moderado a forte e ouvi uns 3 trovões
Vamos ter uma noite animada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Dez 2009 às 17:26)

Boa Noite

Por aqui já oiço trovôes ao longe e estão 15.4ºC.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.5ºC

T.Minima: 11.8ºC


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2009 às 17:30)

Boas

Apanhei a chuva forte toda em cima, e ainda por cima estava de bike. Resultado: cheguei a casa a pingar por todo o lado.

Ouvi alguns trovões e vi relâmpagos, o que me deixou contente, e porque não? Aproveitei e fiquei na rua a ver se a situação se desenvolvia. 

Até que ela começa a cair forte, acompanhada de umas quantas pedras de granizo, e assim foi o caminho todo... Passei ainda pela estrada nacional que já tem algumas partes inundadas.

Resumindo: valeu a pena... 

Por agora vento moderado com rajadas e não chove. Céu muito escuro...


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 17:32)

Este aguaceiro aumentou a precipitação acumulada para os 13.4 mm

Neste momento estão 15.7ºC, 90%, 988.7 hPa, 7.86 km/h S


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 17:39)

Neste momento continua a chover de forma moderada, acabou de cair pequenas pedras de granizo...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Dez 2009 às 17:43)

E eis que neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado, em relação aos trovôes de á pouco já nãp oiço nada.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (23 Dez 2009 às 17:45)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Dez 2009 às 17:45)

Por aqui também já só chove moderado, mas o vento esse está moderado com rajadas.


----------



## cardu (23 Dez 2009 às 17:49)

acabaram de ser actualizados os alertas do IM ...

e as notícias não são nada animadoras

www.meteo.pt


----------



## trepkos (23 Dez 2009 às 17:51)

cardu disse:


> acabaram de ser actualizados os alertas do IM ...
> 
> e as notícias não são nada animadoras
> 
> www.meteo.pt



Vamos ter calma, nada de alarmismos, apenas há que estar preparado, não será um cenário muito diferente da noite passada por isso temos de tomar medidas preventivas.


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2009 às 17:54)

trepkos disse:


> Vamos ter calma, nada de alarmismos, apenas há que estar preparado, não será um cenário muito diferente da noite passada por isso temos de tomar medidas preventivas.



Trepkos tens toda a razão, mas olha que esta situação tem algum potencial para ser ainda pior que a situação da madrugada passada. Se isto que eu estou a dizer é mentira, então alguém que corrija isto.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Dez 2009 às 17:55)

O IM prevê rajadas de 120km/h acredito que superem esse valor...


----------



## Aurélio (23 Dez 2009 às 18:00)

Caramba ... já começa os exageros do costume !!!

O destaque do Alerta Laranja é para a ondulação que será extremamente forte no Algarve (em relação ao habitual), e para o vento que será bastante forte no litoral e terras altas com rajadas de 100 km/120 km !!

De resto em termos de precipitação não é nada de extraordinário, pois estamos em Alerta Amarelo, enquanto que na noite de ontem estavamos em Alerta Laranja, que depois verificou-se que o verificado não foi o previsto em termos de precipitação !!

Parem com o raio dos exageros !!


----------



## trepkos (23 Dez 2009 às 18:01)

Lightning disse:


> Trepkos tens toda a razão, mas olha que esta situação tem algum potencial para ser ainda pior que a situação da madrugada passada. Se isto que eu estou a dizer é mentira, então alguém que corrija isto.



Eu acredito que vai ser complicado sim... mas para aquelas pessoas que sofreram com as vagas de depressões nos ultimos 2 dias, que já têm pouco para destruir... como se diz, cautela e caldos de galinha nunca fizeram mal a ninguém.

Esta noite vai ser muito intensa tal como as anteriores, especialmente a zona centro, as pessoas que tomem todas as devidas precauções como remover carros de zonas de riscos, proteger as habitações, remover objectos que possam ser arrastados e limpar sistemas de escoamento de águas.. é o mesmo de sempre mas que convém lembrar.

Quanto à depressão tanto pode piorar como melhorar.. é aguardar para ver com toda a calma.


----------



## cardu (23 Dez 2009 às 18:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Caramba ... já começa os exageros do costume !!!
> 
> O destaque do Alerta Laranja é para a ondulação que será extremamente forte no Algarve (em relação ao habitual), e para o vento que será bastante forte no litoral e terras altas com rajadas de 100 km/120 km !!
> 
> ...




tens toda a razão..... mas também o vento é algo a ter em conta..... as vezes o vento faz mais estragos que a chuva


----------



## rozzo (23 Dez 2009 às 18:07)

Claro Aurélio, a noite passada foi extremamente calma em todo o país..
Não havia necessidade de alertas..
Não houve estragos..

O tempo está mesmo uma descontra.. 



Já pensaste em arranjar um saco de boxe aí para casa para libertar a tensão?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Dez 2009 às 18:11)

épá não tenho sorte nenhuma, a trovoada passou a norte daqui, mas por cá ainda chove menos mal.


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 18:16)

Caiu uma "carga d'agua" ali no vale de Santarém, mas parece que aqui também choveu bem.
Trovoadas é que nada mas a luz de vez em quando pisca.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 18:28)

E eis que volta a trovejar aqui


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 18:30)

andres disse:


> E eis que volta a trovejar aqui



epá não dá para me enviares algumas para aqui??


----------



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2009 às 18:34)

squidward disse:


> epá não dá para me enviares algumas para aqui??



Também quero
A única precipitação a registar esta tarde foi um aguaceiro muderado que caiu durante 2minutos
O vento esse não existe.
De resto espero uma noite calma e monótona.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 18:36)

squidward disse:


> epá não dá para me enviares algumas para aqui??



Posso....Agora deu um bem forteO vento já é forte


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2009 às 18:36)

boas noites
esta noite esta prevista outra situação potencialmente perigosa, ainda mais se a depressao cavar demasiado como a outra.....relembro que esta depressao esta prevista para se manter forte nos 980hpa, cavando e enchendo ligeiramente, flutuanto entre pouco menos de 980 e pouco mais de985hpa ate se dissipar as 100-130h sobre a escandinavia.
no fundo esta depressao tem mais potencial explosivo previsto que a da passada noite ( que era para ser  de 990-985hpa enfraquecendo mas resultou ser de 975-980hpa cavando antes do landfall).
o dia de hoje em arranhó foi de ceu com periodos de muita nebulosidade, e aguaceiros dispersos, o vento soprou de N/NW rodando para S e tornando-se moderado, a temperatura maxima rondou os 17º, postarei os extremos ás 23.59h.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Dez 2009 às 18:36)

Aqui agora chove moderado e o vento esta forte.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Dez 2009 às 18:37)

rozzo disse:


> Claro Aurélio, a noite passada foi extremamente calma em todo o país..
> Não havia necessidade de alertas..
> Não houve estragos..
> 
> ...



Escrevi em Português que eu saiba .... 
Falei que o Alerta Laranja em termos de precipitação não se justificava (mas mais vale prevenir do que remediar)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Dez 2009 às 18:37)

Por aqui os aguaceiros de há pouco renderam 2.9mm, agora de vez emquando cai alguns pingos mas o vento já sopra por vezes moderado.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 18:41)

E eu a dizer de manhã que aqui não tinham havido grandes estragos...
Cheguei à rua, e o que encontro? O funil do meu pluviometro completamente destruído.

A força do vento descolou-o (uma bisnaga inteira de cola super 3 há 1 ano atrás), do pluviometro, e projectou-o para a rua.

Encontrei-o neste estado:








No entanto o pluviometro continua a funcionar.
Mas agora com a resolução de 1mm. 

Vou com 24,2mm hoje.
O vento sopra forte.


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2009 às 18:52)

Por aqui está tudo pronto para uma madrugada passada na rua a documentar esta bela força da Natureza...

Vento moderado com rajadas, céu muito nublado e temperatura nos 17,6ºC.

Pressão nos 987 mb. Tem que descer mais bocadinho, até aos 979. Digo eu.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Dez 2009 às 18:53)

Chove moderado de momento com o vento a soprar moderado a forte com rajadas.

O andres relata trovoada no Montijo.


----------



## iceworld (23 Dez 2009 às 18:55)

Tarde de aguaceiros moderados que se têm vindo a intensificar desde as 15h30.
Alguma trovoada dispersa completa o cenário.
Temp nos 10º


----------



## Lousano (23 Dez 2009 às 18:58)

Segundo relatos de familiares em Óbidos e Caldas da Rainha, o vento muito forte e contínuo começou a provocar danos pelas 03H30 até cerca das 05H00.
Falta de electricidade e outros serviços permanece em muitos locais.

Por aqui, chuva moderada e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## F_R (23 Dez 2009 às 19:02)

Continua a chover com alguns aguaceiros fortes
Segundo o IM estavam 13.9ºC às 18 horas


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2009 às 19:04)

Por aqui tudo calmo até ao momento, alguma chuva durante a tarde que rendeu 14.2 mm.

Rajada máxima mantém-se nos 95 km/h e a temp actual é de 16.5ºC.


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2009 às 19:08)

Aproxima-se uma linha de forte instabilidade para a zona centro, segundo o radar do IM.

Não se consegue prever lá muito bem onde irá passar.


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Dez 2009 às 19:09)

Olá

Por aqui, debaixo da influência directa da depressão, registei a pressão mais baixa deste outono/inverno. Não chove agora, mas o tempo está muito húmido. Houve uma ligeira subida da temperatura, notando-se os vidros embaciados do lado de fora. O vento é moderado de W/SW.

T = 16 ºC
HR = 98%
PA = 987 hPa


----------



## rbsmr (23 Dez 2009 às 19:12)

SACAVÉM

Pressão: 987 hpa
Temp: 18ºC


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2009 às 19:14)

ACABOU DE CAÍR UM RELÂMPAGO A METROS DA MINHA RUA   

QUE CAGAÇO


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 19:15)

Ah, está na tua zona Lightning. Eu bem que vi um Flash mas como estava aqui a trabalhar nem liguei, agora quando ouvi o barulho é que deu para confirmar.

Está a fazer penso que para SW daqui.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

*Olá boa noite* 

Portanto, alguns estragos em equipamentos como resultado das rajadas da última noite! 
No meu caso, aproveitei a calma ocorrida nesse final de tarde para rever qual a possibilidade que o meu RS teria de ir parar a parte incerta, reforçando a fixação do mastro. Como já sei o que pode acontecer aqui em circunstâncias destas...! E manteve-se estável.

A precipitação esta tarde, pelo menos durante dois períodos, foi bastante forte e incluiu alguma trovoada, mas quanto a esta última, não foi muito audível.

A temperatura neste momento (work) ronda os *16ºC*, o que dada a presente situação por si só pode desencadear algo bem mais forte. 
Por enquanto a precipitação é fraca e o vento sopra moderado de Sul.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

Vejo relâmpagos a sul.

Aqui vento forte e muitas nuvens baixas impedir que veja o espectáculo de luz.

Vai chuviscando, arrastado pelo vento forte.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Dez 2009 às 19:18)

Relampagos bem grandes a sul


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 19:20)

Está a SW de mim. A maior parte deles consigo ouvir. 

Temperatura:  	 17.4 °C  	 
Ponto orvalho: 	15.6 °C 	
Humidade: 	89% %
Velocidade do vento: 	20.8km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	28.6km/h - 	-
Vento: 	SUDOESTE 	
Pressão: 	988.7hPa 	
Precipitação: 	14.7mm


----------



## David sf (23 Dez 2009 às 19:20)

Relâmpagos para os lados da linha de Cascais.


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

Tempestade de raios com rajadas de vento e chuva forte. Uma palavra:

LINDO


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

Em setubal já tive uma rajada de 69km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2009 às 19:23)

AnDré disse:


> Vejo relâmpagos a sul.
> 
> Aqui vento forte e muitas nuvens baixas impedir que veja o espectáculo de luz.
> 
> Vai chuviscando, arrastado pelo vento forte.



Igual cenário aqui


----------



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2009 às 19:24)

Chuvisco e vento fraco são as condições actuais e não espero mais que isto...


----------



## rozzo (23 Dez 2009 às 19:24)

Daqui também a vejo, a SE, portanto a entrar pela Margem Sul.. Almada, parte Sul de Lisboa, Barreiro, por aí, poderão levar em força pois é!


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 19:28)

Trovoada com um aumento da intensidade, com chuva forte e vento forte....
Agora até a minha prateleira mexeu!Com o estrondo


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 19:31)

Observo neste momento relâmpagos a E/SE , se são do tipo ramificado, esse efeito não é visível devido à nebulosidade baixa. 
Vistos daqui, não passam de clarões!


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 19:32)

Almada nem tanto, mas Seixal, Barreiro, Moita sim. Tanto a chuva como a trovoada...

Tempo abafado este: 17.1ºC 88%, 988.7 hPa 24 km/H SW


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Dez 2009 às 19:35)

Lindo festival de clarões a Sul, espero que venha mais p'ra aqui


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 19:36)

As condições são péssimas: vento forte, chuva fraca, nuvens baixas.
Mas aqui fica um flash do espectáculo de flashes que ocorre na margem sul.


----------



## Lousano (23 Dez 2009 às 19:36)

Agora já sem chuva e com vento cerca 30 km/h de Sul.

A temperatura aumentou 5º numa hora.

Neste momento 14,7º


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2009 às 19:36)

Já tenho fotos. 

EDIT 19:41 - Esta já passou. Venham mais. 

Pessoal vão a webcam do meu site, quando o relâmpago coincide com a hora de disparo da web, fica lá registado


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 19:46)

Forte trovoada abate-se sobre o Montijo e chuva moderada


----------



## Madragoa (23 Dez 2009 às 19:48)

Boa noite...

Belo espectáculo eléctrico se está a passar,por cima de toda a margem Sul....

Por aqui de momento não chove,e o vento sopra moderado na ordem dos 30 km/h de média,e de S/SO.
Precipitação,até agora 8.5mm.
Temperatura actual de 16.0c

Sigo por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos,e Bom Natal para todos.


----------



## rbsmr (23 Dez 2009 às 19:52)

Situação calma em Sacavém neste momento 19.49

Foto dos estragos perto de Torres Vedras esta manhã:





By rbsmr, shot with 5800 Xpres at 2009-12-23





By rbsmr, shot with 5800 Xpres at 2009-12-23





By rbsmr, shot with 5800 Xpres at 2009-12-23


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2009 às 19:57)

A trovoada já passou. consegui algumas fotos, mas devido à nebulosidade baixa apenas se vêem os clarões.

Só numa ou duas fotos é que se vê o relâmpago bem definido. Valeu bem a pena. 

Agora tudo mais calmo.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 20:00)

Através das câmaras do sistema de CCTV aqui da empresa tem sido possível observar os flashes a SE mas agora com maior frequência a Este.

Não chove, o vento mantém-se moderado a forte de S/SE e sensívelmente *17ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Dez 2009 às 20:02)

Já vi 5 relãmpagos a sw daqui, esta acho que vem ai e já pinga.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 20:05)

Tem estado mais calmo, mas agora ouvi um grande Trovão....
Vem aí mais.....

PS: Grande trovão outraves


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Dez 2009 às 20:10)

Relâmpago a oeste, vem ai mais...


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2009 às 20:10)

É uma tristeza mesmo grande ver as barbaridades que são ditas nos telejornais portugueses: ventos de 200 km/h...

É que eu nem digo mais nada, qualquer dia vêem aqui escrito que está a chover granizo e espalham a notícia a dizer que caíram pedras de granizo do tamanho de bolas de futebol..

Enfim.. os Portugueses são sempre a mesma coisa.

Por agora continuam os relâmpagos, desta vez de dois lados diferentes.


----------



## kikofra (23 Dez 2009 às 20:12)

Por aqui ontem foi registado 973mb 

Esta noite tem tudo para ser melhor que a de ontem porque aqui nao houve nada de mais a maior rajada foi de 50kh 


Ja se viram flashes aqui.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 20:13)

O aparato eléctrico continua, mas sempre um pouco mais a sul de Almada. 16.3ºC e 988.4 hPa


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Dez 2009 às 20:14)

Relampagos de este e oeste, que linda noite que se avizinha... isto ainda é só  o principio...


----------



## jPdF (23 Dez 2009 às 20:18)

Situação interessante da noite de hoje registada no radar do IM na zona do Oeste:


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 20:21)

avisto inúmeros clarões a SE e S


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 20:21)

Neste momento não há luz na rua....
Eu ao olhar para um relampago fiquei encadeado
Neste momento vento forte, chuva moderada e trovoadas frequentes


----------



## rufer (23 Dez 2009 às 20:25)

Lightning disse:


> É uma tristeza mesmo grande ver as barbaridades que são ditas nos telejornais portugueses: ventos de 200 km/h...
> 
> É que eu nem digo mais nada, qualquer dia vêem aqui escrito que está a chover granizo e espalham a notícia a dizer que caíram pedras de granizo do tamanho de bolas de futebol..
> 
> ...



Lightning,  eu não sei se isso aconteceu ou não, agora posso dizer que trabalho na zona da abrigada que fica perto de Torres e se não foi 200 kms/h, deve ter andado lá perto. O cenário era devastador. As árvores foram arrancadas pelas raizes. Mas o que mais me impressionou foi um sinal enorme na auto-estrada que não foi derrubado, mas sim arrancado do chão. E a base do sinal, pelo tamanho deve pesar 1 tonelada. As árvores da escola cairam quase todas.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 20:26)

JFPT disse:


> Relampagos de este e oeste, que linda noite que se avizinha... isto ainda é só  o principio...



Todo o horizonte sul, é só flashes.

Mas longe, porque não se ouve mais que vento.


----------



## meteo (23 Dez 2009 às 20:27)

Soube agora que a minha casa perto da Lourinhã ficou sem algumas telhas,e está sem luz e sem água. Que belo natal vai ser por ali 
Disseram os meus avos que nunca viram igual.Pensaram que a casa ia voar.Numa localidade perto,na Ventosa,uma casa foi destruida a meio. O acampamento de Santa Cruz ficou destruido.. Péssima madrugada por ali 

Vi há pouco trovoada a Sul daqui,para os lados de Almada e para o mar.


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

boas noites
neste momento em arranhó, 14.5º, vento moderado de WSW e chuva fraca.
observam-se descargas a sul e sudeste


----------



## cardu (23 Dez 2009 às 20:32)

ventos de 200 kmh é um absurdo..... mas até perto de 150kmh acredito perfeitamente sim....

refiro-me ao que se passou esta noite em torres vedras....


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 20:36)

Lightning disse:


> É uma tristeza mesmo grande ver as barbaridades que são ditas nos telejornais portugueses: ventos de 200 km/h...
> 
> É que eu nem digo mais nada, qualquer dia vêem aqui escrito que está a chover granizo e espalham a notícia a dizer que caíram pedras de granizo do tamanho de bolas de futebol..



Para além de boa parte das vezes cortarem na informação, que mais parece um ficheiro de audio em mp3 a 65 kbps e como se de um grande favor à comunidade se tratasse, ainda lançam os conteúdos desta forma!

Por vezes ouvimos comentários deste género que arrepiam bem mais do que todo o frio deste Inverno...


----------



## Eng. Geógrafo (23 Dez 2009 às 20:38)

andres disse:


> Neste momento não há luz na rua....
> Eu ao olhar para um relampago fiquei encadeado
> Neste momento vento forte, chuva moderada e trovoadas frequentes



Em Azeitão chove com intensidade e troveja à cerca de 45 min.
Fortes rajadas de vento. As tampas de esgoto já deitam água para fora. Tráfego dificil.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Dez 2009 às 20:41)

Avisto clarões de practicamente todos os lados, não chove e o vento está fraco com algumas rajadas.


----------



## psm (23 Dez 2009 às 20:41)

Céu limpo vento fraco a moderado de sodueste, mas belo espectaculo a sul de clarões da trovoada!


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 20:43)

Penso que para os lados de Alcochete caiu neste último instante um raio que se ouviu um pouco daqui!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2009 às 20:46)

Essa zona ai entre Sesimbra, Setúbal e por ai fora, está bem animada!! Bela linha de instabilidade!! Espero que não provoque muitos estragos por ai!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Dez 2009 às 20:49)

o que eu vi no Telejornal não foi feito com ventos de 120 km/h, mas sempre acima disso ... e ouve zonas em que foi feita uma razia completa !!
Não me parece ventos de 200 km/h nada descabido !!
Pode ter sido uma espécie de tornando ou algo semelhante, mas garanto que aquilo que tb vi no Telejornal foi feito certamente com ventos superiores a 140 km/h isto obviamente respeitante áquilo que vi a Torres Vedras e Parque de Campismo !!


----------



## trepkos (23 Dez 2009 às 20:53)

Aurélio disse:


> o que eu vi no Telejornal não foi feito com ventos de 120 km/h, mas sempre acima disso ... e ouve zonas em que foi feita uma razia completa !!
> Não me parece ventos de 200 km/h nada descabido !!
> Pode ter sido uma espécie de tornando ou algo semelhante, mas garanto que aquilo que tb vi no Telejornal foi feito certamente com ventos superiores a 140 km/h isto obviamente respeitante áquilo que vi a Torres Vedras e Parque de Campismo !!



Aqui não foi tornado, foram simplesmente rajadas.


----------



## rufer (23 Dez 2009 às 20:58)

Aurélio disse:


> o que eu vi no Telejornal não foi feito com ventos de 120 km/h, mas sempre acima disso ... e ouve zonas em que foi feita uma razia completa !!
> Não me parece ventos de 200 km/h nada descabido !!
> Pode ter sido uma espécie de tornando ou algo semelhante, mas garanto que aquilo que tb vi no Telejornal foi feito certamente com ventos superiores a 140 km/h isto obviamente respeitante áquilo que vi a Torres Vedras e Parque de Campismo !!



Amigo Aurélio, aquilo que passou no telejornal nem dá para ter uma ideia da realidade. Eu estive no local e a sensação que dá realmente é que passou por ali um tornado. O problema é que está por todo o lado. Se fosse só num determinado corredor era provável. Mas não está. Para onde se vá naquela zona o cenário é igual e brutal.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

A linha se instabilidade na margem sul é brutal.
Sucedem-se os relâmpagos.


----------



## rozzo (23 Dez 2009 às 21:05)

Qualquer semelhança, será pura coincidência?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Dez 2009 às 21:07)

Vento fraco a moderado de SO e 16,8 ºC.

Uma temperatura muito elevada para o mês em questão e ainda para mais já de noite.

Acumulados 22,6 mm de precipitação desde as 0h, um valor espectacular.

Pressão actual nos 989,1 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Dez 2009 às 21:12)

Bem, estou no Centro da Guerra. Nem imaginam isto por aqui.

Trovoada, trovoada, chuva, chuva e estou sem net fixa e o site não actualiza há meia-hora.

Tive que ligar o 3G para deixar aqui alguma info.

32,6 mm acumulados e o vento sopra moderado.

A luz ainda não faltou, mas com tanta luminusidade dos relampâgos até podia faltar.


----------



## rbsmr (23 Dez 2009 às 21:17)

Um clarão aqui em Sacavém
Pressão: 987 hpa


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 21:18)

A trovoada continua a passar mais a sul de almada. Contudo tem sido bonito de se ver.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Dez 2009 às 21:21)

Mais um diluvio.

188 mm/hr. 

Não querem um pouco de instabilidade. O que é de mais também enjoa.


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

Vim agora da rua, fui tentar apanhar uns relâmpagos mas já estavam longe.

Pode ser que venham mais. Daqui a bocado volto à rua.


----------



## F_R (23 Dez 2009 às 21:24)

Tudo calmo em Santarém
Até a lua vai dando um ar da sua graça


----------



## BrOliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

O vento começa a fazer-se ouvir bem.

 16ºC, 77%HR, 985hPa, 35 km\h SSW


----------



## rozzo (23 Dez 2009 às 21:27)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais um diluvio.
> 
> 188 mm/hr.
> 
> Não querem um pouco de instabilidade. O que é de mais também enjoa.



Queremos pa! 
Manda lá isso!


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Dez 2009 às 21:34)

E *nós por cá* a assistir como que na varanda, ao espectáculo que tem decorrido a sul do Tejo! 

Por aqui, a única agitação é a do vento geralmente moderado de SW.

Não chove significativamente desde há sensivelmente 2 horas e estão ainda cerca de *16ºC*.


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 21:35)

Só sei do que se passa em setubal pelo que vejo na minha estação, rajada máxima de 69km/h e 19mm de chuva.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2009 às 21:36)

rozzo disse:


> Qualquer semelhança, será pura coincidência?



Eles sabem-na toda...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Dez 2009 às 21:40)

O aguaceiro que começou às 16:57h teve uma intensidade máxima de 180,0 mm/h pelas 16:59h, aqui na minha estação.

A temperatura continua a subir e já vai nos 17,4 ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Dez 2009 às 21:43)

Que brutal que esta noite está é só relâmpagos seguidos e trovões, a chuva é que não é grande coisa, á pouco aconteceu uma coisa estranhã, a temperatura aumentou para os 17.6ºC que é a máxima de hoje.


----------



## rbsmr (23 Dez 2009 às 21:45)

rufer disse:


> Amigo Aurélio, aquilo que passou no telejornal nem dá para ter uma ideia da realidade. Eu estive no local e a sensação que dá realmente é que passou por ali um tornado. O problema é que está por todo o lado. Se fosse só num determinado corredor era provável. Mas não está. Para onde se vá naquela zona o cenário é igual e brutal.



Acredito que tenham sido superiores os ventos em Torres Vedras ... a minha estação, localizada na região, registou 124 km/hora mas os registos estão programados de 15 em 15 minutos.... por isso é perfeitamente verosímil que os ventos tivessem sido superiores...


----------



## Lousano (23 Dez 2009 às 21:47)

A temperatura já vai em 17,1º

O céu começa a encobrir novamente e já vi um clarão ao longe para SW (possivelmente zona Pombal).


----------



## Profetaa (23 Dez 2009 às 21:48)

Boa Noite
Por cá agora não chove,a temperatura esta nos 15.9º,pressao 973.1hpa,o vento começou a soprar forte constante há cerca de 5 minutos com rajadas entre os 40 a 50 km /h de SW.por volta das 19h a trovoada era muita,ate saltei com um trovão.....
Esta noite promete......


----------



## ALV72 (23 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

Lousano disse:


> A temperatura já vai em 17,1º
> 
> O céu começa a encobrir novamente e já vi um clarão ao longe para SW (possivelmente zona Pombal).



Caro vizinho Lousano aqui por Poiares o vento também se começa a sentir em força, fui agora á varanda  e realmente está bastante ameno, o meu aparelho marca-me 15º, 974 mb e humidade de 86 % , vamos vêr o que nos reserva a noite !

Um abraço
Joao


----------



## PTbig (23 Dez 2009 às 21:59)

Por aqui começa-se a sentir rajadas já bastantes fortes pensei que as portas da varanda fossem saltar com a pressão.

Até ja

Se alguém poder ajudar http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/que-estacao-devo-comprar-4028.html


----------



## Nuno (23 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

Eu não sei o que se passa por o resto do Pais, mas por aqui desde as 19:30 que se abateu um grande temporal, raios por todo o lado, chuva fortíssima acompanhada de rajadas de vento muitos fortes, tem estado assim até agora, ja vi ruas alagadas carros em valetas, eu própio tive que parar o carro porque nnão conseguia ver nada, mas parece que vem lá mais olhando para o Sat24


----------



## Lousano (23 Dez 2009 às 22:07)

ALV72 disse:


> Caro vizinho Lousano aqui por Poiares o vento também se começa a sentir em força, fui agora á varanda  e realmente está bastante ameno, o meu aparelho marca-me 15º, 974 mb e humidade de 86 % , vamos vêr o que nos reserva a noite !
> 
> Um abraço
> Joao



A pressão que registas deve estar errada em defeito.

Neste momento registo 987,5 hPa e a tua deverá ser pouco inferior.

Na estação de Cernache do IM acusava 985.5 hPa às 21H00.

Em relação ao vento, rajada máxima até ao momento de 55,5 km/h.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 22:12)

Parece vir mais nebulosidade a caminho da grande Lisboa, com características semelhantes à de final da tarde, que trouxe como se sabe chuva, vento e trovoada. Vamos aguardar para ver.

Neste momento mantém-se quente com 17.3ºC, 988.7hPa


----------



## Gato Preto (23 Dez 2009 às 22:15)

Os meus pais moram em Amoreira, Óbidos. Lá o temporal desta noite foi de tal ordem que a energia e comunicações apagaram por volta das 4:00 e não voltaram mais. Já lá vão mais de 18 horas.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2009 às 22:15)

Neste momento ouvi um trovão daqueles bem grandes e o vento está forte
Vem aí outra


----------



## clviper (23 Dez 2009 às 22:17)

Aqui pelo Cadaval, também só voltou a luz a meio da tarde. O vento está a começar a ficar mais forte e a luz já começou a blinkar um pouco.

Here we go again.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2009 às 22:19)

Por aqui nada de mais a assinalar o facto da temp estar altíssima 16.8ºC já tive 17.1ºC


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2009 às 22:20)

Para quando está previsto o pico do temporal?

Aqui ainda não se fez sentir nada. Choveu pouco e as rajadas de vento não passam dos 50 km/h. 

Só a trovoada é que tirou esta monotonia há bocado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 22:21)

O vento está a intensificar novamente. Para já é a única nota de destaque.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Dez 2009 às 22:27)

Por aqui está tudo já mais calmo, mas ainda avisto ao longe clarões a sul.


----------



## granizus (23 Dez 2009 às 22:28)

Aqui por Oeiras está tudo calmo, nem vento forte, nem precipitação, nem trovoada 
Será que ainda vamos ter animação?


----------



## seqmad (23 Dez 2009 às 22:40)

Só para referir o belo espectáculo de trovoada aqui entre as 20 e as 21, muitos relâmpagos de vários lados, primeiro mais da zona oeste, depois a norte e a leste, parece que de acordo com a progressão da linha de instabilidade que passou aqui por cima. Por algum tempo parecia estar no meio da acção, mas tudo aqui à volta relativamente perto, mas nada exactamente aqui em cima de mim. E os trovões pouco audíveis.


----------



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2009 às 22:41)

A monotonia é uma constante aqui.
Apenas a registar aguaceiros fracos/moderados e vento fraco o dia todo.
O que me safou de morrer de tédio foi o aparato eléctrico visível daqui, que foi bastante forte até

Espero que o vento atinja um máximo de 25km/h...

Extremos de hoje
Temperatura:9.7ºC/15.4ºC
Velocidade média do vento máxima:50.7km/h
Velocidade do vento máxima:75.6km/h
PA mínima:978.5hPa


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 23:01)

Regressou a chuva moderada com uns surpreendentes 17.5ºC às 23h. Nova máxima do dia :O

Humidade de 80% e Pressão nos 988.7 hPa


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2009 às 23:09)

Continua o vento com rajadas mas nada de especial. 

Por agora não chove. Vem mais a caminho, veremos no que dá...

O vento e um vento quente, agora estão cerca de 17,4ºC.


----------



## Madragoa (23 Dez 2009 às 23:18)

Sigo com 17.2c,vento moderado,na ordem dos 30km/h de média,de S/SO.
De vez em quando pinga,mas desde as 19 horas,mais ou menos...que não chove.
Pelas imagens do Sat24,parece que vem ai ``mais animação```.
Já valeu a pena pela trovoada,entre as 8 e 9 da noite.

Sigo por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...e Bom Natal para todos .


----------



## Tornado_Pombal (23 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Olá boa noite,

Gostava de saber se posso esperar para esta noite alguma coisa de interessante para a zona de Pombal? Neste momento está td calmo....não chove, vento é fraco......


----------



## F_R (23 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Tudo calmo
Apenas o vento já se começa a sentir
Ta abafado na rua


----------



## Profetaa (23 Dez 2009 às 23:24)

Por cá nao fosse o vento moderado por vezes forte com rajadas perto dos 50 km/H,e diria que está uma noite primaveril....
Temperatura 16.2º
Pressao 973.6hpa
Humidade 91%
Ceu praticamente limpo ....
De assinalar que com a chegada do vento fiquei sem net e telefone,neste momento estou com placa 3G que esteve algum tempo sem sinal TMN


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 23:27)

tudo calmo...
era suposto haver tempestade esta noite??


----------



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2009 às 23:28)

Mesmo ao fim do dia continuo sem sinal de TV e sem iluminação pública na zona.
Alguem me explica o porquê de eu ter vento fraco


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2009 às 23:36)

Nas Praias do Sado recebi agora a indicação que está a chover moderado e o vento é moderado a forte de Sul. Também está quente por lá.


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2009 às 23:40)

boas noites
parece que o meu dia de anos começará com uma bela prenda
nas prox horas uma area instavel deverá cruzar o centro do pais, sao possiveis trovoadas e ventos fortes
espero q nao haja danos...
os extremos de hoje foram17.0º/10.0º, num dia que começou tempestuoso com um fenomeno interessantissimo, a ciclogense explosiva, permaneceu nublado e com vento fraco e ameno de sul, e acabará tambem agitado
bom natal a todos


----------



## HotSpot (23 Dez 2009 às 23:42)

E tenho NET de novo. Aleluia.

MeteoMoita novamente online. 

34,0 mm acumulados.


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2009 às 23:42)

começa a surgir algum vento mas nada de especial.
estão 16,7ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2009 às 23:44)

stormy disse:


> boas noites
> parece que o meu dia de anos começará com uma bela prenda



Então *PARABÉNS*!
Felicidades


----------



## Gato Preto (24 Dez 2009 às 00:00)

A três minutos da meia-noite, sigo com 17,5ºC (estamos em Dezembro?).

Vento fraco a moderado.

Amanhã antes de almoço vou para os lados de Serpa. Será que vou ver um Alentejo bem molhado?


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2009 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 13.3ºC

Máx - 17.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 95 km/h

Humidade mínima de 72% e máxima 98%

Precipitação - 14.2 mm rain rate máximo - 58.8 mm/hr

Aguaceiros e trovoada, vento moderado/forte durante todo o dia.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Dez 2009 às 00:05)

Um bom dia 24 a todos vós!

---

Ontem acumulei *42,6mm* de precipitação!

---

De momento, por Sintra, céu muito nublado e temperatura agradável. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Profetaa (24 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

Ontem acomulei 45.0mm
como que a assinalar a meia noite um valente trovao isolado....


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 00:12)

Ontem em setubal registei 51,5mm e rajada máxima de 73km/h.


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 00:24)

Deve estar a cair o céu em setubal porque já levo 20mm desde as 0h


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2009 às 00:24)

Ainda sobre ontem, aqui fica a pressão e o vento.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Dez 2009 às 00:25)

boa noite 

Vento, vento e mais vento e desde há várias horas sem precipitação!

A nebulosidade mantém-se e em termos de temperatura a amenidade persiste.
O vento continuamente moderado a forte predomina de S/SW.

*Extremos de 23-Dez:*

Máximos: 16.7ºC / 95% HR

mínimos: 10.9ºC / 89% HR

*Valores actuais:* *15.8ºC* / *91% HR*


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 00:31)

Que se passa em setúbal ?? já levo 33mm desade a meia noite.Será problemas no wunderground???


----------



## rozzo (24 Dez 2009 às 00:32)

miguel disse:


> Que se passa em setúbal ?? já levo 26mm desade a meia noite.





O corredor de células continua e parece que continuará pela região entre Setúbal e Sines..


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2009 às 00:33)

Tenho neste momento 15,9º....
E sim Miguel tu aí vais apanhar com muito mais ainda, e eu começa já daí a um pouco......
Já há descargas na costa de Setubal


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Dez 2009 às 00:34)

Recebi agora uma sms a dizer que foi avistada trovoada no mar, ao largo da Serra da Arrábida. Parece ser distante.


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 00:37)

Algo não está bem já márca 43mm em setubal. pessoal de setubal digam alguma coisa


----------



## rozzo (24 Dez 2009 às 00:39)

miguel disse:


> Algo não está bem já márca 43mm em setubal. pessoal de setubal digam alguma coisa



Estava a reparar nisso.. Ou há algum problema com os dados, ou está o dilúvio universal por lá!!


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2009 às 00:39)

Ouvi um trovão


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 00:44)

A estação deve estár maluca.


----------



## Iuri (24 Dez 2009 às 00:44)

Viva!

No que é o meu primeiro post, deixo a nota de que, tal como muitos de vós, tenho fascínio e elevado interesse por fenómenos atmosféricos e pela meteorologia em geral.
O interesse e rigoroso acompanhamento que faço devem-se ao facto de utilizar um motociclo nas minhas deslocações diárias, o que me permite sentir de perto as alterações climatéricas.

Neste momento estou no Estoril. Não há grande manifestação ventosa e começaram a cair uns pingos intermitentes...


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2009 às 00:45)

miguel disse:


> A estação deve estár maluca.



Mas também deves saber, chove bem aí ou não??


----------



## kikofra (24 Dez 2009 às 00:46)

miguel disse:


> Algo não está bem já márca 43mm em setubal. pessoal de setubal digam alguma coisa



Qual e o link da estação?

como e que estao as ruas por ai?


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 00:48)

andres disse:


> Mas também deves saber, chove bem aí ou não??



se soubesse não estava a perguntar!! estou em Grândola. avariou só pode.


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Dez 2009 às 00:48)

Volta a chover, e está a trovejar para os lados do Barreiro/Moita.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2009 às 00:50)

Ouvi um grande trovão agora, mesmo grande!!
Chove moderado


----------



## kikofra (24 Dez 2009 às 00:51)

miguel disse:


> se soubesse não estava a perguntar!! estou em Grândola. avariou só pode.



ou entao algo de grave se passa. pode ser por esse motivo que nao haja mais ninguem da regiao a reportar


----------



## Iuri (24 Dez 2009 às 00:54)

Começou a chover bem no Estoril. O vento está a aumentar consideravelmente....


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2009 às 00:56)

miguel disse:


> se soubesse não estava a perguntar!! estou em Grândola. avariou só pode.



É mesmo assim.
À primeira hora do dia o wunderground passa-se sempre. Soma o rain rate à precipitação acumulada, daí os valores altos de precipitação. Mas depois actualiza.

Agora já estão 12,7mm em Setúbal. O que não deixa de ser um valor impressionante. 

----------------

Aqui começou agora a chover. 
Mas ainda nos 0mm.


----------



## Gato Preto (24 Dez 2009 às 00:57)

Chove torrencialmente aqui em Sta. Marta 

Se calhar a estação do Miguel não está maluca.

Os alarmes dos automóveis é que estão doidos.

Não tenho ainda pluviometro. Está no "sapatinho"


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 00:57)

É avaria já vai em 115mm hehe nunca aconteceu mas pronto


----------



## Marek (24 Dez 2009 às 00:58)

Eu estou em Setúbal, e não para de chover há algumas horas.


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 01:00)

AnDré disse:


> É mesmo assim.
> À primeira hora do dia o wunderground passa-se sempre. Soma o rain rate à precipitação acumulada, daí os valores altos de precipitação. Mas depois actualiza.
> 
> Agora já estão 12,7mm em Setúbal. O que não deixa de ser um valor impressionante.
> ...



Obrigado fico mais descansado então


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2009 às 01:00)

miguel disse:


> É avaria já vai em 115mm hehe nunca aconteceu mas pronto



Aqueles são os valores correctos.
Os outros só actualizam ao longo da noite. 







Portanto, 12,7mm em Setúbal.


----------



## thunderboy (24 Dez 2009 às 01:02)

miguel disse:


> se soubesse não estava a perguntar!! estou em Grândola. avariou só pode.



Tens assim tanta certeza?


----------



## rozzo (24 Dez 2009 às 01:03)

miguel disse:


> se soubesse não estava a perguntar!! estou em Grândola. avariou só pode.




Pois, também a temperatura parece estranha!
Aqueles valores de chuva eram catastróficos! 

Será que sofreu danos com vento ou isso? 

De qualquer forma, pelo radar deve estar a chover muito em Setúbal!

Aqui em Oeiras chove moderado com muito vento e vai-se vendo a trovoada a avançar em direcção a Lisboa ou Este de Lisboa


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2009 às 01:03)

58 km/h até ao momento.

0.4 mm e 16.1ºC


----------



## Stormrider (24 Dez 2009 às 01:03)

thunderboy disse:


> Tens assim tanta certeza?



Pois também reparei no radar e Setúbal deve estar a ser bombardeada com chuva há umas horas.


----------



## kikofra (24 Dez 2009 às 01:04)

Marek disse:


> Eu estou em Setúbal, e não para de chover há algumas horas.



Bem vindo ao forum


----------



## Marek (24 Dez 2009 às 01:06)

kikofra disse:


> Bem vindo ao forum



Obrigado, ultimamente tenho seguido o forum e hoje resolvi registar-me


----------



## seqmad (24 Dez 2009 às 01:07)

Estou a escrever e a ver relâmpagos consecutivos com intervalos de poucos segundos bem por cima de mim e a oeste, parecem ser bem no interior das nuvens aqui por cima. Chove moderadamente.


----------



## Gato Preto (24 Dez 2009 às 01:08)

Gato Preto disse:


> Chove torrencialmente aqui em Sta. Marta
> 
> Se calhar a estação do Miguel não está maluca.
> 
> ...



Não está maluca não 

Acho que nunca vi uma coisa assim 

Chuva brutal, vento muito forte e trovoada


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Dez 2009 às 01:09)

Acho que por aqui já decorre uma *rentré* face ao previsto...

Neste momento o vento já se nota bem forte com rajadas, chove na "horizontal" ainda que por enquanto em regime de precipitação fraca.

Valores actuais: *16.1ºC* / *91% HR*


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 01:10)

rozzo disse:


> Pois, também a temperatura parece estranha!
> Aqueles valores de chuva eram catastróficos!
> 
> Será que sofreu danos com vento ou isso?
> ...



A temperatura é normal porque está avariada quando sobe muito a humidade o resto não está avariado mas está visto que o problema é do site


----------



## seqmad (24 Dez 2009 às 01:10)

Assustador agora um bem aqui ao lado, nem houve intervalo entre o relâmpago e o enorme trovão


----------



## cardu (24 Dez 2009 às 01:13)

em vfxira chove pouco e o vento é fraco


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Dez 2009 às 01:14)

Mais uma vez a trovoada está a SW daqui. Ficamo-nos pela chuva que também é boa:

2.5 mm e a aumentar, 25 km/h WSW, 16ºC, 987.1 hPa


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2009 às 01:14)

Actualização.
Setúbal segue na frente com 17mm acumulados.
Aqui a norte de Odivelas conto apenas 1mm.






Dados em cm. (1cm=10mm)


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Dez 2009 às 01:21)

cardu disse:


> em vfxira chove pouco e o vento é fraco



Tendo em vista que este tipo de condições não raro costuma ser localizado no que toca a níveis de intensidade e juntando o facto de V.F.Xira estar talvez suficientemente abrigada a Oeste, como a predominância do vento é de SW, poderá ser uma das razões pelas quais o vento se apresente com intensidade mais fraca.


----------



## stormy (24 Dez 2009 às 01:22)

parece que a linha instavel esta a entrar no centro do pais em dissipaçao...
espera-se ainda chuva forte e vento forte, apesar do enfraquecimento da linha, durante toda a madrugada e até as 1200h de amanha podem entrar outras areas de instabilidade com convecçao embebida, provocando aguaceiros fortes vento moderado a forte com rajadas intensas e trovoadas dispersas
durante o final da manha e tarde de amanha é esperado um desagravamento do estado do tempo, com aguaceiros tornando-se fracos e vento tambem enfraquecendo, espera-se ainda a entrada de uma massa de ar frio que levara a uma noite de natal fresca, mas nada por ai alem.
no dia 25 á tarde o vento rodara para E/SE  e seremos afectados por uma nova depressao de SW que sera tambem algo intensa e deixara bastante chuva e vento ate as 00h de dia 27.
entre os dias 28 e 31 ha uma tendencia de forte anomalia negativa da pressao atmosferica sobre o atlantico central e NE, podendo ocorrer a formação de uma violenta depressao que traria um cenario por ventura catastrofico ao pais no seu todo durante varios dias...uma situação delicada a seguir com toda a atençao
neste momento sigo com 15.0º, vento forte de W e chuva fraca.
boas noites


----------



## rijo (24 Dez 2009 às 01:24)

Achei curiosa esta linha de descargas eléctricas. 

Em Lisboa podia ver-se alguns clarões sobre a zona de Benfica, mas sem som...











​


----------



## MSantos (24 Dez 2009 às 01:26)

Neste momento o vento está moderado com rajadas e não chove aqui em Linda-a-Velha, mas à pouco a chuva caía moderada na horizontal

Em Oeiras estão uns tropicais 16ºC


----------



## Nuno_1010 (24 Dez 2009 às 01:35)

Neste momento o vento está moderado com rajadas e não chove aqui em peniche


----------



## Nuno (24 Dez 2009 às 01:35)

Esta a chover há muitas horas em Setúbal, eu nem sei como descrever, é uma chuva tão forte que até os carros param, não se vê nada, são trovoadas brutais que deixam quantidades de  aguas enormes num curto espaço de tempo o vento é brutal, leva tudo pelos o ares caixotes do lixo, árvores, tudo, e continua assim. Miguel não é avaria nenhuma chove torrencialmente em Setúbal á varias horas, para 5 minutos começa de novo sempre assim impressionante. O vento anda a volta dos 70km/hcom rajadas superiores na altura das trovoadas.


----------



## cactus (24 Dez 2009 às 01:36)

AnDré disse:


> Actualização.
> Setúbal segue na frente com 17mm acumulados.
> Aqui a norte de Odivelas conto apenas 1mm.
> 
> ...



Boas , lá vamos nós ganhar o "penico d´ouro " outra vez . Agora a serio, estou em setubal , chove á horas umas vezes mais forte outras nem por isso, o que é certo é que chove constantemente quase sem parar , daí os valores altos . Trovoada relampagos, enfim um festival de luz e cor invernais


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 01:44)

Bolas o que estou a perder


----------



## cactus (24 Dez 2009 às 01:49)

MIguel falaste e parou tudo , excepto vento que parece que aumentou..


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Dez 2009 às 01:49)

Talvez não esteja avariada Miguel...

às 21h era este o cenário em Setúbal:





Por aqui chove moderado, vento fraco a moderado com rajadas, vem ai uma carga enorme de células


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 01:55)

A minha estação registou agora uma rajada de 76km/h já é mais que ontem


----------



## Nuno_1010 (24 Dez 2009 às 01:56)

Agora ta rajadas fortes


----------



## Nuno (24 Dez 2009 às 01:58)

Sim o vento agora ficou mais forte do que estava devem ser atingidas as rajAdas indicadas pelo o IM


----------



## Relâmpago (24 Dez 2009 às 03:32)

Olá

Já há muito que não via uma família tão grande de depressões cavadas desfilar pelas nossas latitudes. A pressão continua a cair, embora ligeiramente, e a temperatura tem vindo a subir. Agora não chove, mas há cerca de 1 hora choveu forte. O vento é moderado de SW.

T = 15.8 ºC
HR = 98%
PA = 984 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Dez 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

Por aqui esta madrugada caiu um aguaceiro forte que rendeu 3.7mm, por agora estão 15.6ºC não chove mas o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2009 às 09:22)

> *Mau Tempo: Madrugada calma, sem ocorrências significativas no País - Protecção Civil
> *
> 
> Lisboa, 24 Dez (Lusa) - A madrugada de hoje foi calma em todo o país, sem registo de ocorrências significativas, depois do temporal que afectou várias regiões na quarta-feira, disse à Lusa fonte da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).
> ...



Jornal de Noticias


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Dez 2009 às 09:35)

Bom dia!
Ontem já cheguei tarde (e cansado), mas ainda a tempo de assistir a uma bela trovoada e a um período de chuva muito forte, cerca de 1h da manhã...
O acumulado de ontem foi de 13mm e hoje vai em 5.3mm (dados do Lightning).
De momento, o vento sopra forte com rajadas muito fortes, o céu segue muito nublado, a ameaçar chuva a qualquer momento, a temperatura está nos 15.5ºC, 75%HR, 991hpa.

Extremos de ontem:

14.5ºC
17.8ºC.


----------



## Lousano (24 Dez 2009 às 09:59)

Bom dia.

Por aqui chuvisca com 11,9º e vento moderado.

Precipitação hoje: 1,5mm.


----------



## raposo_744 (24 Dez 2009 às 10:08)

Por aqui Alváres o vento por vezes é forte,chove e está muito escuro.
 10.7º


----------



## PTbig (24 Dez 2009 às 10:23)

Bom dia  a todos.

Por aqui ao que dei conta a noite ate foi muito calma para o que se esperava parece que foi tudo um pouco mais a sul . Espero que não tenha havido grandes estragos.


----------



## F_R (24 Dez 2009 às 10:23)

Bom dia

Noite calma em Santarém
Neste momento estão algumas nuvens mas não me parece que tragam chuva


----------



## stormy (24 Dez 2009 às 10:42)

bons dias
neste momento em arranhó, ceu muito nublado, vento moderado com rajadas de WNW e 13.5º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2009 às 10:48)

Acumulados 3,6 mm durante a madrugada.

Vento moderado de Oeste e 15,3 ºC.

Pressão já a recuperar, com 993,4 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2009 às 11:42)

> *18 mil clientes de Torres Vedras, Cadaval e Alenquer continuam sem luz*
> 24 | 12 | 2009   10.33H
> 
> Dezoito mil clientes da EDP residentes nos concelhos de Torres Vedras, Cadaval e Alenquer continuam hoje sem electricidade devido ao mau tempo que quarta-feira atingiu a região Oeste de Lisboa, disse à Lusa fonte da empresa.
> ...



Destak


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 11:53)

Em setubal caíram desde as 0h 28,7mm e uma rajada máxima de 76km/h

Agora 14,9°C, 994hpa e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## clviper (24 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

Cadaval propriamente dito já tem luz desde quarta-feira a meio da tarde. Agora as aldeias na periferia é que estão piores.

Noite de ontem foi bem pacífica em relação á outra noite. O vento esteve forte e muita chuva durante toda a noite mas nada do outro mundo.


----------



## PTbig (24 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

Boas AnDré pelo que ouvi a pouco na Sic noticias vai haver famílias a passar o natal sem luz, visto trem sido derrubadas torres de Alta Tensão com mais de 10 Tonoladas  em locais de difícil acesso.


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2009 às 12:02)

mr. phillip disse:


> Ontem já cheguei tarde (e cansado), mas ainda a tempo de assistir a uma bela trovoada e a um período de chuva muito forte, cerca de 1h da manhã...



Esse período de chuva muito forte apanhei eu, estava na rua a filmar o temporal quando começa a chegar a trovoada e começa a cair tanta água que eu não via o fim da minha rua. Foi lindo, filmei tudo.  

Olhos postos no que ainda vem aí do mar...


----------



## Henrique (24 Dez 2009 às 12:05)

Um pequeno video desta madrugada. Muita chuva muito vento e claro, trovoada.
Espero que se perceba ou dê para ter a noção do que aconteceu apesar da qualidade não ser das melhores:


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2009 às 12:43)

Boas....
Neste momento sigo com 17,5º e 65% de humidade.....
Sim Lightrain, olhos postos no que vem do mar


----------



## squidward (24 Dez 2009 às 12:50)

noite muito calma em relação ao que aconteceu na noite anterior.
Vento por vezes fortes, mas comparar com o que se passou na outra noite, foi fraquinho

mais uma vez pelo satelite a instabilidade vai passar toda a sul, decididamente as trovoadas não gostam do Cartaxo...só mesmo os ventos "ciclonicos"


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2009 às 12:53)

andres disse:


> Boas....
> Neste momento sigo com 17,5º e 65% de humidade.....
> Sim Lightrain, olhos postos no que vem do mar



Lightrain?

Lightning, sff. 

Por agora céu muito nublado, sigo com 15,8ºC, 66% HR, pressão nos 994 mb.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2009 às 12:55)

Lightning disse:


> Lightrain?
> 
> Lightning, sff.
> 
> Por agora céu muito nublado, sigo com 15,8ºC, 66% HR, pressão nos 994 mb.



Desculpa, foi uma confusão de letras
Mas sim Lightning, o que esta poderá-nos brindar?


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2009 às 13:01)

andres disse:


> Desculpa, foi uma confusão de letras
> Mas sim Lightning, o que esta poderá-nos brindar?



Isto aqui não é propriamente msn para estarmos os dois a falar, um fala e o outro responde, um fala e o outro responde ( ... )  mas penso que a maior parte da acção vai passar a Sul, pois vendo no radar do IM já se vê algo a caminho dessa direcção, Setúbal-Évora-Faro. 

Aqui só estou à espera de nebulosidade e talvez um período de precipitação forte, com muita sorte. Até rimou.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2009 às 13:10)

Henrique disse:


> YouTube- MeteoAlerta (Christmas Storm)



Que carga de água que aí caiu!
Bom registo, Henrique! 

Aqui, hoje, vou com apenas 2mm acumulados.

No entanto, levo já 179,5mm este mês - o que faz dele o segundo mês mais chuvoso do ano. À frente, só Janeiro com 197,6mm. Os dois juntos somam metade da precipitação que caiu aqui o ano inteiro.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2009 às 13:13)

Mau Tempo

Lisboa e Setúbal em alerta perante queda de «carga de água» (DD/Lusa)
Os Serviços Municipais da Protecção Civil de Lisboa e Setúbal estão em alerta, para a possibilidade de cair uma «carga de água muito rápida e intensa», entre o final da manhã e início da tarde de hoje. 

Vem aí boa coisa


----------



## thunderboy (24 Dez 2009 às 13:14)

andres disse:


> Mau Tempo
> 
> Lisboa e Setúbal em alerta perante queda de «carga de água» (DD/Lusa)
> Os Serviços Municipais da Protecção Civil de Lisboa e Setúbal estão em alerta, para a possibilidade de cair uma «carga de água muito rápida e intensa», entre o final da manhã e início da tarde de hoje.
> ...






> *Lisboa e Setúbal em alerta perante queda de «carga de água»*
> 
> Os Serviços Municipais da Protecção Civil de Lisboa e Setúbal estão em alerta, para a possibilidade de cair uma «carga de água muito rápida e intensa», entre o final da manhã e início da tarde de hoje.
> 
> ...


Pode ser que...


----------



## CMPunk (24 Dez 2009 às 13:27)

Bela imagem de Satélite. Na minha opinião essa superfície frontal vem forte na parte que atingirá o Sul de Portugal, não acham?


----------



## Gilmet (24 Dez 2009 às 13:39)

Boa tarde!

Por Mira-Sintra, temperatura mínima de *13,3ºC*, e actual de 14,8ºC.

Em Sintra, céu encoberto e vento, em geral, moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Dez 2009 às 13:43)

Por aqui está tudo calmo...
Vento fraco, agora, com o céu nublado com abertas, se bem que o Sol agora nem esteja a brilhar...
Temperatura muito amena, de 16ºC, 55%HR, pressão nos 997hpa.


----------



## Relâmpago (24 Dez 2009 às 13:58)

Boa tarde

O céu vai-se cobrindo com altostratus vindos de W. Segundo as imagens de satélite, algumas das células mais activas atravessarão o Algarve nas próximas horas. É de esperar para aí um bom espectáculo de chuva forte, granizo e trovoada. Aqui para Lisboa, veremos o que nos calha, mas penso que seja a parte menos activa
Por aqui continua-se a registar uma subida discreta da pressão, descida humidade relativa e uma estabilização da temperatura. Assim:

T = 15.3 ºC
HR = 69%
PA = 994 hPa


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2009 às 14:24)

Neste momento sigo com 16,5º e 59% de Humidade...
O céu está todo encoberto....


----------



## PTbig (24 Dez 2009 às 14:34)

Parece vir forte mas aqui para a zona de Sintra pouco deve vir


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2009 às 14:54)

E eis que neste momento está a começar a chover fraco, com céu totalmente encoberto
Vamos ver se tenho sorte


----------



## PTbig (24 Dez 2009 às 15:10)

Aqui por Sintra começa a Chover mas ainda fraco céu encoberto.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2009 às 15:22)

E eis que aqui começou agora a trovejar, e o JFPT reporta relãmpagos em Sintra
A chuva aqui, essa começa a intensificar


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2009 às 15:26)

Neste momento sigo com 15,6 e 69% de Humidade...
Na estão do *HotSpot* na Moita neste momento estão 12,9º e 79% de Humidade....O vento esse é fraco, nos 15 km/h....
Neste momento aqui acabei de ouvir um outro Trovão


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Dez 2009 às 15:30)

Por aqui agora, o céu encontra-se encoberto e já vislumbrei dois relâmpagos que fizeram reflexo na minha sala, chove fraco e o vento está moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Henrique (24 Dez 2009 às 15:33)

Nada ouço, apenas chuva moderada e vento fraco. 
Sigo com 13,1ºC a baixar ligeiramente e 74% Hr.


----------



## rbsmr (24 Dez 2009 às 15:38)

Em Sacavém o tempo segue com chuva moderada,constante desde as 15:00


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2009 às 15:41)

Por aqui chuva fraca e 12,9 ºC.

Acumulados 4,2 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Dez 2009 às 16:12)

Por aqui neste momento chuvisca.


----------



## F_R (24 Dez 2009 às 16:44)

Já em Abrantes vai descendo a temperatura estando neste momento 12.0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Dez 2009 às 17:53)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 13.0C e o céu está nublado com abertas.

T.Máxima: 17.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Dez 2009 às 18:12)

*Por favor não façam link directo para as imagens do Instituto de Meteorologia porque deixam de estar activas passado algum tempo. Primeiro façam o alojamento das imagens (por exemplo aqui) e só depois publiquem nos tópicos de seguimento.*


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 18:36)

A precipitacão em Setubal hoje foi de 28,7mm toda de madrugada.


----------



## kikofra (24 Dez 2009 às 18:48)

Na zona de torres vedras a luz continua constantemente a falhar.


----------



## stormy (24 Dez 2009 às 20:30)

boas noites
neste momento ja estou na louriceira, estao 9.9º, vento fraco de NW e ceu com periodos de muita nebulosidade por cumulus.
na arranhó a maxima foi de, 16.0º e a minima até as 18.00h foi de 11.0º, e o ceu esteve com periodos de muita nebulosidade com aguaceiros fracos, sendo que o vento esteve moderado a fraco rodando para NW.
na louriceira os extremos desde dia 29/11/09 foram 0.0º/17.9º mas apesar da minima absoluta ter sido relativamente alta houve episodios de geada negra resultastes do vento seco de NE e consequente arrefecimento radiativo e por evaporação


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2009 às 23:08)

Neste momento sigo com 11,1º e 81% de Humidade...
Ceu muito nublado com Stratocumulus e Cumulus.
Para as próximas horas não prevejo nada de especial, mas aquela frente, mete-me uma duvida em relacção ao nos afectar só amanhã....A mim parece-me esta madrugada devido á velocidade dela!
A pressão neste momento sobe (1000 hPa) mas daqui a pouco deverá começar a descer outra vez devido á entrada da nova frente no Território...
Amanhã teremos um dia de chuva, vento e trovoadas, especialmente a partir da tarde, enquanto que de manhã só os Algarvios terão a festa, porque a frente entrara em Portugal Continental de Sul para Norte, eu começo a apanha-la lá para as 09:00 da manhã...
Veremos o desenvolvimento da frente, pode ser que venha mais rápido e nos brinde mais cedo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

Acumulados 4,2 mm ao longo do dia de hoje.

Um dia marcado pela recuperação da pressão para os actuais 1006,5 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2009 às 00:26)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 8.9ºC

Máx - 16.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 72 km/h

Humidade mínima de 68% e máxima 93%

Precipitação - 1.8 mm rain rate máximo - 4.4 mm/hr

Aguaceiros e trovoada, vento moderado/forte durante todo o dia.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Dez 2009 às 00:27)

boa noite 

Esta certamente será bem mais fresca que a anterior.
Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco de N/NW.

*Extremos de 24-Dez:*

Máximos: 16.2ºC / 96% HR

mínimos: 7.9ºC / 86% HR

*valores actuais:* *7.3ºC* / *96% HR*


----------



## Teles (25 Dez 2009 às 01:08)

Boas e feliz natal sigo com céu limpo e 3,4Cº


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2009 às 01:27)

Ainda sobre ontem, comportamento bastante interessante da pressão vento e temperatura


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 02:59)

Boa noite e bom dia de natal
A temperatura segue em queda situando-se nos 3.5ºC
Hr90%


----------



## Earthling (25 Dez 2009 às 03:30)

Ja viram o que se aproxima de Oeste? Scaryyyy!!!!!


----------



## kikofra (25 Dez 2009 às 03:32)

Earthling disse:


> Ja viram o que se aproxima de Oeste? Scaryyyy!!!!!



Granda celula, o que que se pode esperar dela?


----------



## Earthling (25 Dez 2009 às 03:34)

Só espero que nada parecido com o que aconteceu lá pa Torres Vedras...

E por falar em Torres Vedras, não há nenhum topico só sobre esse fenómeno??? Aquilo que aconteceu foi o que?


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 03:35)

É suposto ser o que nos vai atingir hoje daqui a mais umas horas.


----------



## Earthling (25 Dez 2009 às 03:39)

Só queria dizer que tem mau aspecto e que eu tenho que ir dormir e não posso seguir a festa ao vivo!


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Dez 2009 às 03:46)

olá,

Está realmente mais fresco. 
O aparente "bicho" que se aproxima parece que ainda não foi captado pelo radar do IM!

O céu está praticamente limpo, vento fraco e registo *6.1ºC* com *97% HR*


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 03:57)

Com tanto " bicho" a entrar isto já parece o zoo

2.9ºC


----------



## Earthling (25 Dez 2009 às 04:01)

Aquele "bicho" do outro dia poderia ser um Elefante adulto, a de hoje parece uma família de hipopótamos todos em fila...


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Dez 2009 às 11:23)

Neste momento sigo com 8,7º e 88% de Humidade...
Céu totalmente encoberto e chuva fraca...
Vem aí um rega que poderá deixar aqui uns 25mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2009 às 11:29)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 6,8 ºC numa noite de céu nublado.

Agora 7,6 ºC e chuvisca, com 0,2 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## under (25 Dez 2009 às 11:31)

Bom dia e Feliz Natal !!!!
Aqui 9.5ºC ceu encoberto e 1007 hPa...cheira-me a almoço melhorado


----------



## lsalvador (25 Dez 2009 às 11:32)

Por Tomar e até ao momento, os extremos foram os seguintes :

7.4 ºC (11:31)  
0.4 ºC (06:16)


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Dez 2009 às 11:35)

Bom dia e Bom Natal a todos!
Por aqui vai morrinhando com algum frio à mistura...
Sigo com 8.8ºC, vento fraco de leste, 84%HR e 1007hpa.
Mínima de 8.1ºC.

Extremos de ontem: 

10.6ºC
16.9ºC
6.3mm de precipitação.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 11:51)

Bom dia e bom natal
Por aqui ainda 6.9ºC a esta hora e céu encoberto
A mínima foi de 1.8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Dez 2009 às 12:16)

Neste momento *chuva moderada/forte.*


----------



## Madragoa (25 Dez 2009 às 12:21)

Bom dia de Natal para todos,e famílias.

Temperatura actual é de 7.3c.
A temperatura aparente anda nos 4c.
A pressão nos 1002mb.
Vento fraco,mas constante de N/NE.
Chove de forma fraca desde as 11 horas.
Quanta a ,0.2mm.

Desde Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Dez 2009 às 12:32)

Bom, deixemos o livre acesso a estas manadas porque sem elas a vida não tinha tão bom sabor! 

 Bom dia de Natal a todos! 

Até meio da madrugada, o céu esteve praticamente limpo, possivelmente para cozinhar este frio que neste momento está instalado. A mínima até agora ficou-se pelos *5.6ºC*.
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco de E/NE e chove em regime de precipitação fraca.

Valores actuais: *7.0ºC* / *97% HR*


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2009 às 12:56)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto, vento fraco de leste, chuva fraca.
6,3ºC e 93% de humidade relativa.
Mínima de 5,9ºC.
1mm acumulado.

E agora para aquecer, vamos ao almoço de Natal! 
Uma boa tarde para todos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Dez 2009 às 13:01)

Bom dia, por esta não esperava. Na verdade contava com a chuva lá mais para a tarde, mas já que ela veio fazer companhia neste dia de Natal, então seja bem vinda oras!

Até agora já rendeu 1 mm por aqui. Temperatura nos 8ºC, humidade de 89% e pressão de 1003 hPa.

Votos de um Feliz Natal para todos  E já agora, bom almoço.


----------



## cactus (25 Dez 2009 às 13:05)

Olá, Bom Natal, sigo com chuva e muito frio, nao sei precisar a temperatura, mas tá muito frio para a hora


----------



## Madragoa (25 Dez 2009 às 13:08)

Temperatura actual de 7.4c
O vento é de N/NE,e sopra na média dos 10km7h.
A chuva essa passou de fraca,a chuva mesmo...,nem é fraca,nem moderada.

Desde Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Dez 2009 às 13:14)

Chove neste momento com alguma força


----------



## Lightning (25 Dez 2009 às 13:25)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui vai morrinhando com algum frio à mistura.../QUOTE]
> 
> É exactamente isso. Estamos em alerta por causa do que vem aí, aguaceiros ou períodos de chuva temporariamente fortes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2009 às 13:28)

Por cá já chove moderado.

Acumulei já 2.0 mm e estou com 7.0ºC.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Dez 2009 às 13:39)

Boa tarde!

Por Mira-Sintra, temperatura mínima de *5,9ºC* numa noite de céu muito nublado.

De momento, chuva e 7,5ºC.

Humidade nos 88% e vento moderado do quadrante Este.

---

Um bom almoço de Natal para todos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2009 às 14:02)

Chove fraco e a temperatura sobe vagarosamente.

De momento 8,4 ºC e 2,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Dez 2009 às 14:26)

Bom dia e bom Natal a todos ! 

De momento não chove, vento moderado e céu muito nublado.

Já recebi a minha nova estação  a partir de agora terei também os meus próprios dados, assim que a ponha pronta e em funcionamento


----------



## squidward (25 Dez 2009 às 14:52)

chuva fraca e *7,6ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2009 às 14:55)

Chuva fraca a moderada com uma variação constante entre os 8,4 ºC e os 8,5 ºC.

Acumulados até ao momento 4,2 mm.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 15:00)

Chove moderado e a temperatura encontra-se em ligeira queda 7.3ºC
Máxima de 7.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Dez 2009 às 15:46)

Boa Tarde de natal

Por aqui chove desde o fim da manhã e por vezes é moderado.
T.Actual: 8.5ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Dez 2009 às 15:50)

O vento está agora mais forte. Desde a meia noite já rendeu por aqui 4.5mm.

Estão 8.2ºC, 91% e a pressão está a descer: 999.2 hPa


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 15:57)

Depois de mais de uma hora de chuva moderada eis que começa a parar
7.1ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Dez 2009 às 16:22)

*olá boa tarde...* 

Tempo cinzento, alguma precipitação na maioria das vezes fraca embora ocasionalmente com maior densidade. 

No exterior não está muito agradável, o frio que se faz sentir é intensificado pelo vento fraco a moderado de N/NE e neste momento registo por aqui *7ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Dez 2009 às 16:24)

Para calhar mesmo bem no dia de Natal, estou a trabalhar...
Mas antes de sair de casa, pelas 14h, registava chuva fraca a moderada, cerca de 8ºC, e já 2.1 mm acumulados.
Entretanto já deve ter caído mais qualquer coisa no penico...


----------



## Lousano (25 Dez 2009 às 16:38)

Boa tarde e um feliz Natal a todos.

Em Abrantes chuva moderada desde o início da tarde.

Agora na Lousã, começou há momentos chuva fraca, ainda sem acumulação.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Dez 2009 às 16:55)

Trovoada a Sul de Setubal


----------



## iceworld (25 Dez 2009 às 17:01)

Chove fraco com 8º de temperatura e vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 17:35)

A coisa deve estar para animar daqui a umas horas


----------



## cardu (25 Dez 2009 às 17:39)

será que vai haver trovoada em vfxira e arredores??


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Dez 2009 às 17:42)

cardu disse:


> será que vai haver trovoada em vfxira e arredores??



É pouco provável...
As zonas com probabilidades elevadas são a margem Sul do Tejo


----------



## meteo (25 Dez 2009 às 17:44)

cardu disse:


> ventos de 200 kmh é um absurdo..... mas até perto de 150kmh acredito perfeitamente sim....
> 
> refiro-me ao que se passou esta noite em torres vedras....



É um absurdo porquê? Sabes que nas estufas se regista o vento? Registou-se por lá rajadas de 210 km/hora. E se passares lá,encontras locais em que se ve mais árvores caidas,que em pé,umas arrancadas pela raiz.No acampamento de Santa Cruz,caravanas( não são leves )quase todas, viradas do avesso. Muros e vedações caidos,placas quebradas e telhas em muitas casas que voaram(na minha inclusivé).Quem por lá vive,diz que nunca tinha visto igual.
Um conhecido meu que vive numa encosta perto do mar, sentiu um vácuo dentro de casa,ou seja pareceu-lhe que com um pequeno aumento da intensidade do vento e mais algum tempo,que ficaria sem telhado. O que se passou lá,não foi brincadeira.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Dez 2009 às 17:53)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 8.5ºC e o céu está nublado com pequenas abertas, o acumulado de hoje até agora é de 9.2mm, pela imagen de satélite parece que vem ai festa é verdade.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 8.8ºC 

T.Minima: 4.1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Dez 2009 às 17:59)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Por aqui neste momento estão 8.5ºC e o céu está nublado com pequenas abertas, o acumulado de hoje até agora é de 9.2mm, pela imagen de satélite parece que vem ai festa é verdade.
> 
> ...



Não sei se isso é uma pergunta, mas sim, a margem do Tejo ao inicio da noite e noite terão festa


----------



## HotSpot (25 Dez 2009 às 18:01)

Aqui sigo com 7,4 mm acumulados hoje. Dezembro com 144,2 mm, já é o mês mais chuvoso por estas bandas, pelo menos desde Outubro/2007 (quando começaram os registos).

A máxima de hoje de 8,7ºC também é a máxima mais baixa desde que tenho registos, embora este valor ainda possa ser batido.

Mais um dia interessante de Inverno...


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Dez 2009 às 18:06)

Boas, para dar algum 1º uso a minha nova estação por aqui estão 7,4ºC, HR 98% e vento nos 5,7km/h, céu encoberto e chove fraco.


----------



## cardu (25 Dez 2009 às 18:16)

meteo disse:


> É um absurdo porquê? Sabes que nas estufas se regista o vento? Registou-se por lá rajadas de 210 km/hora. E se passares lá,encontras locais em que se ve mais árvores caidas,que em pé,umas arrancadas pela raiz.No acampamento de Santa Cruz,caravanas( não são leves )quase todas, viradas do avesso. Muros e vedações caidos,placas quebradas e telhas em muitas casas que voaram(na minha inclusivé).Quem por lá vive,diz que nunca tinha visto igual.
> Um conhecido meu que vive numa encosta perto do mar, sentiu um vácuo dentro de casa,ou seja pareceu-lhe que com um pequeno aumento da intensidade do vento e mais algum tempo,que ficaria sem telhado. O que se passou lá,não foi brincadeira.



tens razão .... o meu primo de torres também voaram as telhas de casa dele....

cá para mim algumas rajadas devem ter chegado perto dos 250 kmh....

eu na altura que escrevi não tinha noção dos estragos causados


----------



## F_R (25 Dez 2009 às 19:26)

Boas

Tarde de chuva por Abrantes, que neste momento deu tréguas

A mínima foi de 2.8ºC
A máxima de 8.6ºC
Agora estão 7.0ºC com a temperatura a aumentar nas últimas horas


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 19:39)

cardu disse:


> tens razão .... o meu primo de torres também voaram as telhas de casa dele....
> 
> cá para mim algumas rajadas devem ter chegado perto dos 250 kmh....
> 
> eu na altura que escrevi não tinha noção dos estragos causados



Aqui também recebi a informação que voou um telhado de chapa e as vigas de ferro que o seguravam num local aqui próximo.
Alem disso voaram telhas do telhado do meu vizinho. 
Graças a isto ainda hoje continuo sem TV e sem iluminação pública exterior.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2009 às 19:50)

Aqui cheguei agora aos 10mm.
Chove fraco de momento.
Vento em geral fraco de leste.
6,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Dez 2009 às 19:52)

cardu disse:


> cá para mim algumas rajadas devem ter chegado perto dos 250 kmh....



Vá, não exageremos.

Fiz a viagem Lisboa-Rio-Maior/Rio-Maior-Lisboa, e pude visualizar bastantes estragos em toda a periferia do IC2. Segundo tive conhecimento, uma estação no Cartaxo registou uma rajada com um valor um pouco acima dos 150 km/h. Em valores muito superiores não acredito. Ventos de 250 km/h certamente não deitariam _apenas_ algumas árvores e postes de electricidade abaixo. Ventos dessa intensidade assemelhar-se-iam aos ventos provocados pelo Katrina, e aí, destruição seria muito, mas muito maior.

---

Actualmente, por Alfragide, 7ºC e chuva fraca. Vento moderado.


----------



## meteo (25 Dez 2009 às 20:06)

thunderboy disse:


> Aqui também recebi a informação que voou um telhado de chapa e as vigas de ferro que o seguravam num local aqui próximo.
> Alem disso voaram telhas do telhado do meu vizinho.
> Graças a isto ainda hoje continuo sem TV e sem iluminação pública exterior.



Uma casa de madeira de 1 metro de altura que servia para arrumar bicicletas e afins,saio da sua posição original e andou 2 metros para o lado.Naquela hora de madrugada algo de extremo deve ter acontecido por ali.
 Falam que foi um tornado,mas uma das caracteristicas do tornado é de passar apenas por alguns sitios,e ali o efeito do vento sente-se em todo o lado. No entanto:  O vento nesse dia era do quadrante Sul,e tenho no quintal árvores tombadas para Sul,ou seja o vento veio de Norte para as derrubar..Na mesma linha dessas árvores o muro do quintal quase tombou e também ficou virada para Sul. Será que houve vento muito intenso do quadrante Sul,e houve um tornado vindo de Norte que entrou pelo quintal dentro? Nem sei se isso é possível,mas estranhei ver árvores tombadas para Norte,e outras para direcções diferentes! Para um especialista nestas tempestades( que eu não sou ) seria bem interessante ver os danos para estudar o que se passou por ali.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (25 Dez 2009 às 20:06)

A minima foi de 5.2 ºC,Por Agora 7.1 ºC xD vento cm rajadfas de 41,5 km\h.
Ate logo


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 20:10)

meteo disse:


> Uma casa de madeira de 1 metro de altura que servia para arrumar bicicletas e afins,saio da sua posição original e andou 2 metros para o lado.Naquela hora de madrugada algo de extremo deve ter acontecido por ali.
> Falam que foi um tornado,mas uma das caracteristicas do tornado é de passar apenas por alguns sitios,e ali o efeito do vento sente-se em todo o lado. No entanto:  O vento nesse dia era do quadrante Sul,e tenho no quintal árvores tombadas para Sul,ou seja o vento veio de Norte para as derrubar..Na mesma linha dessas árvores o muro do quintal quase tombou e também ficou virada para Sul. Será que houve vento muito intenso do quadrante Sul,e houve um tornado vindo de Norte que entrou pelo quintal dentro? Nem sei se isso é possível,mas estranhei ver árvores tombadas para Norte,e outras para direcções diferentes! Para um especialista nestas tempestades( que eu não sou ) seria bem interessante ver os danos para estudar o que se passou por ali.



Os portões do lado defora da minha casa estão virados  para oeste. Com o vento os motores partiram e causaram quase 100€ de prejuizo, mas o curioso foi ter visto a casa da minha cadela a voar em direcção a oeste contra a direcção do vento. 

Nessa altura o meu pai teve que fugir da rua pois aquilo andava perigoso.
Apenas registei uma rajada de 75km/h pois o anemómetro da minha estação encontra-se baixo demais em relação ao telhado mas acredito em 90-100.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Dez 2009 às 21:13)

A precipitação surgiu com intensidade moderada desde há talvez 1 hora, vento fraco a moderado e frio qb.

Permanece estagnada nos *7ºC* desde o meio da tarde!


----------



## F_R (25 Dez 2009 às 22:08)

O vento tem aumentado de intensidade nos últimos minutos.
Já não chove à algumas horas


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Dez 2009 às 22:17)

Neste momento parece que cai um diluvio, em 10 minutos consegui 15mm...


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2009 às 22:19)

Em setubal a precipitação vai nos 6,1mm e a rajada máxima foi de 44km/h


----------



## F_R (25 Dez 2009 às 22:24)

Afinal vai chovendo por aqui, como é uma chuva tão fraquinha nem a ouvia


----------



## cdm (25 Dez 2009 às 22:27)

thunderboy disse:


> Os portões do lado defora da minha casa estão virados  para oeste. Com o vento os motores partiram e causaram quase 100€ de prejuizo, mas o curioso foi ter visto a casa da minha cadela a voar em direcção a oeste contra a direcção do vento.
> 
> Nessa altura o meu pai teve que fugir da rua pois aquilo andava perigoso.
> Apenas registei umarajada de 75km/h pois o anemómetro da minha estção encontra-se baixo demais em relação ao telhado mas acredito em 90-100.



O temporal foi mesmo mau em alguns sítios. Cá por Mafra, e bem perto da minha casa, o vento fez muitos estragos...em minha casa eu, com o quarto virado a Norte, não ouvi nada, dormi descansadinho, fui o único a dormir nessa noite...Quando me disseram do temporal e quando vi os estragos nem queria acreditar que não ouvi nada


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 22:30)

F_R disse:


> Afinal vai chovendo por aqui, como é uma chuva tão fraquinha nem a ouvia



Bem vindo à região centro
Aqui exactamente o mesmo...


----------



## blood4 (25 Dez 2009 às 22:33)

cdm disse:


> O temporal foi mesmo mau em alguns sítios. Cá por Mafra, e bem perto da minha casa, o vento fez muitos estragos...em minha casa eu, com o quarto virado a Norte, não ouvi nada, dormi descansadinho, fui o único a dormir nessa noite...Quando me disseram do temporal e quando vi os estragos nem queria acreditar que não ouvi nada



a isso é que eu chamo um sonho pesado
porque pelo que vi nas noticias por ai foi tudo a rasto praticamente xD


----------



## meteo (25 Dez 2009 às 22:38)

thunderboy disse:


> Os portões do lado defora da minha casa estão virados  para oeste. Com o vento os motores partiram e causaram quase 100€ de prejuizo, mas o curioso foi ter visto a casa da minha cadela a voar em direcção a oeste contra a direcção do vento.
> 
> Nessa altura o meu pai teve que fugir da rua pois aquilo andava perigoso.
> Apenas registei umarajada de 75km/h pois o anemómetro da minha estção encontra-se baixo demais em relação ao telhado mas acredito em 90-100.



Pois,e andando para o litoral foi ainda pior.Deve ter sido em Santa Cruz onde foi mais extremo.Eu não sei se a medição de rajadas á volta dos 200 km/hora nas estufas,está ou não errada,mas para levar á destruição que vi hoje,não é de certeza com rajadas de 120 km/hora.Há sitios onde é só árvores caidas umas em cima das outras! Deve ser daquelas tempestades com um retorno de 50 ou 60 anos.O meu avo de 80 anos que acordou facilmente com a tempestade,apenas se lembra de uma intensidade de vento parecida nos anos 60.O barulho do vento era semelhante a relampagos continuos.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 22:42)

meteo disse:


> Pois,e andando para o litoral foi ainda pior.Deve ter sido em Santa Cruz onde foi mais extremo.Eu não sei se a medição de rajadas á volta dos 200 km/hora nas estufas,está ou não errada,mas para levar á destruição que vi hoje,não é de certeza com rajadas de 120 km/hora.Há sitios onde é só árvores caidas umas em cima das outras! Deve ser daquelas tempestades com um retorno de 50 ou 60 anos.O meu avo de 80 anos que acordou facilmente com a tempestade,apenas se lembra de uma intensidade de vento parecida nos anos 60.O barulho do vento era semelhante a relampagos continuos.



Quase que se pode comparar a velocidades de vento de um tornado, mas a nível geral
Os meus familiares disseram que o vento não era normal como eles costumavam ver e que chegaram a ter bastante medo.


----------



## meteo (25 Dez 2009 às 22:54)

thunderboy disse:


> Quase que se pode comparar a velocidades de vento de um tornado, mas a nível geral
> Os meus familiares disseram que o vento não era normal como eles costumavam ver e que chegaram a ter bastante medo.



Noite sem duvida anormal ,e felizmente sem perdas humanas,que podiam ter acontecido. 

Já em Oeiras,está uma noite calma,com chuva fraca por vezes,e parece estar mais frio.


----------



## cdm (25 Dez 2009 às 22:58)

blood4 disse:


> a isso é que eu chamo um sonho pesado
> porque pelo que vi nas noticias por ai foi tudo a rasto praticamente xD




Em Torres Vedras (+/- a 40kms) foi muito pior, mas mesmo assim por aqui foram postes de electricidade a baixo, árvores fortes foram derrubadas, um cartaz daqueles tipo campanha eleitoral ficou todo torcido, as iluminações de natal da rua ficaram todas partidas..


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 23:01)

Ainda bem que a câmara aqui anda falida e não pode pagar por decorações de Natal senão ainda haviam mais prejuizos...
Continua o tempo sereno sem chuva ou com chuvisco apenas.


----------



## Liquid (25 Dez 2009 às 23:08)

thunderboy disse:


> Quase que se pode comparar a velocidades de vento de um tornado, mas a nível geral
> Os meus familiares disseram que o vento não era normal como eles costumavam ver e que chegaram a ter bastante medo.



Bem, a cerca de 8Km da minha casa houve uma estação na cabeça gorda (zona da Lourinhã) que captou rajadas de 120Km +- mas a cerca de outros 8 Km em direcção oposta (santa cruz) um cliente do meu pai tem um medidor de vento que deu o berro durante a passagem da frente mas registou tudo até se avariar... surreal ou nao, estava la registado 240Km! Espero mesmo que tenha sido um acontecimento raro como foi aqui referido, foi uma noite para recordar


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Primeiro que tudo bem vindo(a) ao MeteoPT.
Pergunto-me se isso será possível ou se não terá sido um erro...

A noite continua sem chuva...

Parece que há ali uma barreira a sul de santarém que não deixa passar a precipitação.
Terá a ver com massas de ar?


----------



## Liquid (25 Dez 2009 às 23:22)

thunderboy disse:


> Primeiro que tudo bem vindo(a) ao MeteoPT.
> Pergunto-me se isso será possível ou se não terá sido um erro...
> 
> A noite continua sem chuva...
> ...



Obrigado  ainda não me tinha registado mas costumo acompanhar o vosso fórum já á algum tempo!
É assim, ser erro ou não, não posso afirmar com certezas absolutas, mas era os valores que ficaram memorizados! Sinceramente também não acredito que ventos de 120Km pudessem fazer uma destruição daquelas mas lá está, sou mais um mero curioso, não percebo grande coisa de meteorologia


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Dez 2009 às 23:26)

E neste momento chove forte por aqui.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 23:30)

Parece que essa tal barreira a que me referia retrocede lentamente para norte


----------



## Gilmet (25 Dez 2009 às 23:36)

Por Alfragide a noite segue calma, com 7ºC e vento moderado.

Por Mira-Sintra estão agora 8,4ºC, a subir.

---

E eis o meu útimo post do ano neste seguimento. Amanhã parto para uma viagem pela Europa. Se tive acesso à _net_, irei relatar tudo no tópico adequado.

*Até 2010, Seguimento Litoral Centro!*


----------



## meteo (25 Dez 2009 às 23:41)

Liquid disse:


> Obrigado  ainda não me tinha registado mas costumo acompanhar o vosso fórum já á algum tempo!
> É assim, ser erro ou não, não posso afirmar com certezas absolutas, mas era os valores que ficaram memorizados! Sinceramente também não acredito que ventos de 120Km pudessem fazer uma destruição daquelas mas lá está, sou mais um mero curioso, não percebo grande coisa de meteorologia



Bem-vindo ao fórum! 

Acredito nesse valor,ou perto desse,pois o valor máximo registado por uma das estufas foi de 210 km/hora e também perto de Santa Cruz.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

meteo disse:


> Bem-vindo ao fórum!
> 
> Acredito nesse valor,ou perto desse,pois o valor máximo registado por uma das estufas foi de 210 km/hora e também perto de Santa Cruz.



Se tais dados forem veridicos isto poderá ser um recorde histórica para esta região do litoral centro.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 00:05)

*boa noite...* 

Chegado há pouco e com chuva geralmente fraca como companhia até casa, neste momento a mesma deu uma trégua. O vento desloca-se fraco vindo de NE.

*Extremos de 25-Dez:*

Máximos: 8.1ºC / 97% HR

mínimos: 5.6ºC / 96% HR

*Valores actuais:* *7.7ºC* / *96% HR*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 6.1ºC

Máx - 8.9ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 58 km/h

Humidade mínima de 84% e máxima 95%

Precipitação - 7.8 mm rain rate máximo - 19.6 mm/hr

Aguaceiros e trovoada, vento moderado/forte durante todo o dia.


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2009 às 00:41)

Foi o dia de Natal mais frio dos últimos tempos, aqui.
A temperatura variou entre os 5,9ºC e os 6,9ºC.

Tive a menor amplitude térmica diária desde que faço registos.
E a máxima mais baixa de 2009.

Quanto a precipitação, acumulei 14mm.


Agora, chuviscos, vento fraco e 6,9ºC.


----------



## Profetaa (26 Dez 2009 às 00:47)

Boas 
Por ca a pasmaceira é grande....
Vento nao existe...
Chuva ,nem pinga .Nas ultimas 24h acomulei apenas 1.5mm
Temperatura 7.1º
Humidade do ar 90%.
Vamos ver se esse "c" de neblusidade que se aproxima da nossa costa muda algo,sem ser muito violento....


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 00:49)

Eis que a morrinha surge e a temperatura sobe ligeiramente!

O vento continua fraco de NE e registo agora *8.0ºC* e uma HR sem alterações.


----------



## Teles (26 Dez 2009 às 00:52)

Boas , por aqui vai caindo alguma chuva embora fraca e temperatura actual de 7,3Cº


----------



## MSantos (26 Dez 2009 às 00:56)

Boa noite, vai chovendo moderado aqui por Linda-a-Velha

Estão 9ºC em Oeiras


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 01:08)

A morrinha de há pouco engrossou e de que maneira porque passou a precipitação bastante mais densa, talvez moderada!


----------



## cactus (26 Dez 2009 às 01:21)

Boas , aqui chove moderado á já algum tempo , temperatuda 7.7 ºC....


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (26 Dez 2009 às 01:21)

Boas Noites amigos 

Extremos de 25\12\2009

Temp min 5.6ºC
Temp max 8.7 ºC


De momento estão 7.3 ºC

Ate Amanha amigos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Dez 2009 às 01:56)

Durante a tarde de ontem, por aqui, não passou dos 8,5 ºC.

Entretanto, com o anoitecer e o avançar das horas a temperatura continuou estagnada, estando de momento nos 8,3 ºC.

O dia de ontem acabou com 9,8 mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 01:59)

De novo sem chuva neste momento e com nebulosidade baixa a roçar sensivelmente a cota dos 300m.

Valores actuais, completamente estagnados: *7.9ºC* / *96% HR*


----------



## Lousano (26 Dez 2009 às 02:26)

No dia 25....

Máxima: 10,4º

Mínima: 2,2º

Precipitação: 4,1º

Rajada máxima: 37,0 km/h


Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 4,9º e ainda sem precipitação registada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Dez 2009 às 09:58)

Bom Dia

Belo dia de natal que foi ontém, a percipitação acumulada foi de 18.6mm thumbsup:, graças também a um aguaceiro fortissimo que caiu por volta das 23:00h, o dia de hoje acordou com nuvens e algumas abertas, a minima foi de 8.4ºC.
T.Actual: 9.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

Mínima de 8,2 ºC e até abaixo do esperado.

De momento, 13,6 ºC e vento fraco de NNO, com céu limpo.

Pressão já mais elevada, nos 1009,9 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 12:29)

olá bom dia! 

Após uma noite chuvosa e de certo modo expectante, o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por uns pequenos Cumulus fractus e vento fraco em deslocação de N/NW.

A temperatura mínima não desceu além dos *7.7ºC*.

Valores actuais: *13.9ºC* / *63%HR*..., _até logo!_


----------



## rijo (26 Dez 2009 às 14:04)

*Destruição na Praia Azul *

​


----------



## meteo (26 Dez 2009 às 14:39)

Excelente dia de sol está hoje! O Inverno que começou muitissimo bem( tirando aquele madrugada demasiado ventosa ) ainda melhor fica,com estes dias de sol a intercalar os dias de chuva e frio. É para aproveitar,que já vem ai a chuva outra vez.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 16:24)

rijo disse:


> *Destruição na Praia Azul *



olá, boa tarde 

rijo, desculpa a minha ignorância, onde se situa propriamente a Praia Azul? Realmente é de lamentar este cenário de destruição! 

Um dia de sol com céu praticamente limpo a contrastar com os anteriores, menos frio a avaliar pela predominância do vento geralmente fraco de NW.

Por aqui (work) registo uma temperatura de *12ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 17:41)

bom final de tarde...

O céu permanece limpo, vento fraco a moderado de N/NW e com a temperatura a descer.

Registo neste momento cerca de *10ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Dez 2009 às 18:03)

Boa noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 10.0ºC e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.3ºC

T.Minima: 8.4ºC


----------



## meteo (26 Dez 2009 às 18:36)

joseoliveira disse:


> olá, boa tarde
> 
> rijo, desculpa a minha ignorância, onde se situa propriamente a Praia Azul? Realmente é de lamentar este cenário de destruição!
> 
> ...


Indo de Sul para Norte,a praia Azul fica pouco antes de Santa Cruz.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 18:53)

meteo disse:


> Indo de Sul para Norte,a praia Azul fica pouco antes de Santa Cruz.



A parte final do vídeo, mostrava-me uma paisagem familiar aqui para os meus lados, mas era tudo muito vago...
Obrigado


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Dez 2009 às 18:55)

Boa tarde!
Dias agitados estes, que me têm impedido de participar mais...
De volta ao normal, sigo com céu pouco nublado, ou limpo, e 12.2ºC, 58%HR, 1018hpa.
Vento fraco.
O dia de ontem foi marcado pela chuva e frio, com extremos de 8.1ºC e 10.6ºC (às 0h00). A precipitação ontem foi de 5.3mm.

Quanto ao dia de hoje, sigo com 3.1mm de precipitação, toda ocorrida cerca das duas e tal da manhã...
Mínima de 8.5ºC, máxima de 14.9ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 20:11)

boa noite 

Por aqui o céu apresenta algumas nuvens dispersas e vento praticamente inexistente mas vindo de NW.

Neste momento sigo com *8ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

Ela continua em queda... 

Neste momento com *7ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Dez 2009 às 21:39)

Despeço-me por hoje com 10.8ºC, 64%HR, 1019hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco...
Amanhã ela volta...

Extremos do dia:

8.5ºC
14.9ºC
Precipitação: 3.1mm.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Dez 2009 às 22:29)

A máxima foi de 13,8ºC. Neste momento 3,2ºC, que é a mínima actual.


----------



## Teles (26 Dez 2009 às 22:52)

Boas , por aqui vento nulo e temperatura actual de 2,7


----------



## cdm (26 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

Desculpem se é off topic...
mas com o que temos visto por aqui, principalmente há 2 semanas, com muito frio e chuva (quase) a encontrarem-se tanta vez este Inverno, parece-vos que é este ano que vamos ter outra vez para comentar pelo fórum queda de neve a baixas quotas, tipo 2006?

Quem me dera...

Por aqui por Mafra nem um pingo de água choveu hoje. Frio e céu algo nublado, mas nunca encoberto. O pior mesmo hoje foi o frio, agravado por um vento fraco mas que acentua a sensação de frio


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2009 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 7.8ºC

Máx - 13.3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 58 km/h

Humidade mínima de 61% e máxima 97%

Precipitação - 1.6 mm rain rate máximo - 2.2 mm/hr

Aguaceiros e trovoada, vento moderado/forte durante todo o dia.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

*Olá* 

Agora com o céu mais povoado de nuvens mas com abertas.
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de W/NW.

*Extremos de 26-Dez:*

Máximos: 14.1ºC / 96% HR

mínimos: 7.4ºC / 50% HR

*Valores actuais:* *8.4ºC* / *77% HR*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Dez 2009 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

8,2 ºC / 16,2 ºC

3,0 mm

---

Tarde de vento moderado e de bastante sol. 

Madrugada com alguma precpitação.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Dez 2009 às 01:51)

Pelo que observo, o cenário mantém-se desde há pouco, apenas a temperatura apresenta nova descida e certamente ficará abaixo da última mínima verificada.

Valores actuais: *7.3ºC* / *81% HR*


----------



## Lousano (27 Dez 2009 às 08:28)

Bom dia.

Aqui voltámos às temp. negativas com -0,2º.

Neste momento 0,3º e nevoeiro.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Dez 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia, por Tomar os extremos do dia são :


4.9 ºC (09:48)  
-0.6 ºC (06:20) 


Um abraço malta.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2009 às 10:16)

Mínima de hoje *4,7ºC*

Agora, 9,0ºC céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Sudeste.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Dez 2009 às 11:26)

Bom dia
Mínima de hoje 2.5ºC
Temperatura actual 5.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Dez 2009 às 11:50)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 2.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 10.2ºC e o céu está nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Dez 2009 às 12:15)

*bom início de tarde* 

Céu muito nublado, mais ameaçador a W/SW, mas até ao momento sem indícios de chuva.

O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de S/SE. Interessante o facto de há cerca de 20 minutos ou 

nem tanto, obter *8.2ºC* e agora *9.8ºC*! A HR neste momento está 

nos *79%*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Dez 2009 às 12:19)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 7,2 ºC numa noite de céu muito nublado a partir do final da madrugada.

De momento, vento fraco de SE e pressão já nos 1018,9 hPa.

A temperatura está de momento nos 11,3 ºC e ainda não houve precipitação.


----------



## FJC (27 Dez 2009 às 13:14)

Boa tarde

Desculpem este off-tópico mas ouvi agora no Jornal da Sic, que o fenómeno meteorológico que passou na zona do oeste, foi um ciclone Tropical, com rajadas de vento de 220 Km/h, confirmam esta afirmação!?

É que não li muita informação sobre o que lá terá passado. Li no fórum que a frente tinha tido um rápido desenvolvimento antes de entrar em Portugal continental.

Ps-Desculpem a falta dos nomes técnicos, e a minha falta de informação sobre este assunto.
Obrigado


----------



## F_R (27 Dez 2009 às 13:50)

Boas

Dia frio em Abrantes com algumas nuvens
Estão 7.0ºC
A mínima foi de 1.5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Dez 2009 às 14:01)

Boa tarde!
Dia cinzentão e fresco... Não chove, mas para Norte está a ficar mais carregado...
Sigo com 14.7ºC, 68%HR, 1017hpa.
Mínima de 8.8ºC...


----------



## meteo (27 Dez 2009 às 15:27)

FJC disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Desculpem este off-tópico mas ouvi agora no Jornal da Sic, que o fenómeno meteorológico que passou na zona do oeste, foi um ciclone Tropical, com rajadas de vento de 220 Km/h, confirmam esta afirmação!?
> 
> ...



Eu quase que confirmo que houve rajadas de vento de 220 km/hora.Para além de uma estufa perto de Santa Cruz ter assinalado rajadas de 210 km/hora,a destruição que por lá vi, nunca vi nem semelhante aquilo.  Não sei bem do que se trata um ciclone tropical,mas é confuso ver destruição em árvores,persianas ou muros virados para Norte,e ficarem destruidos,quando o vento nesse dia era de Sul!


----------



## rozzo (27 Dez 2009 às 15:32)

Qualquer depressão é um "ciclone"..

Agora "ciclone tropical" claro que não.. Não teve nada a ver com génese de ciclones ou tempestades tropicais, furacões, etc..

Isto apesar dos ventos em momentos terem sido dessa força, mas não se pode chamar nada disso, será claro mais um disparate dos media em assuntos meteorológicos!


Foi "apenas" ciclone de latitudes médias (portanto extra-tropical) com um desenvolvimento muito intenso..


Quanto ao pormenor dos estragos em locais não virados a Sul..
Então repara meteo, se o centro da depressão passou ali, lembra-te do mapa de ventos à volta do centro de uma depressão.. Os ventos circundam a depressão, portanto se o centro passou ali, claro que houve ventos de diversas direcções à passagem do mesmo..


----------



## Pedro F (27 Dez 2009 às 15:37)

Boas!

Dia cinzento por Torres Novas...
Temp: 9,1ºC
HR: 85%
Pressão: 1017 hPa
Vento de Este quase inexistente.

Cumps


----------



## meteo (27 Dez 2009 às 15:41)

Pois,está certo Rozzo. Obrigado pela explicação 
Não pensei nisso,mas faz todo o sentido. O centro da depressão passou mesmo pelo meu quintal então.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Dez 2009 às 15:52)

olá 

Por lapso, no último post não coloquei a temperatura mínima atingida esta madrugada a qual foi de *6.1ºC*.

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco predominando de Sul e até ao momento sem ocorrência de precipitação.

Por aqui (work) verifico que estão cerca de *12ºC*.


----------



## barts (27 Dez 2009 às 15:53)

rozzo disse:


> Qualquer depressão é um "ciclone"..
> 
> Agora "ciclone tropical" claro que não.. Não teve nada a ver com génese de ciclones ou tempestades tropicais, furacões, etc..
> 
> ...



boas! é o meu primeiro post por aqui, descobri o forum ao pesquisar informações sobre o que sucedeu aqui por Torres na noite de 22 para 23 de Dezembro, e, apesar de não perceber muito disto vi que alguns questionaram as velocidades do vento aqui nessa noite, sem dúvida que foram superiores a 200 km/h.

Segundo Carlos Bernardes, vice-presidente da câmara de Torres Vedras e responsável da protecção civil de Torres, o que se sucedeu foi um ciclone extra-tropical de grau 3 com ventos superiores a 200 km/h.

Ja agora, se alguem pudesse elucidar um pouco sobre esse tipo de fenómenos agradecia...

cumprimentos


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Dez 2009 às 16:04)

Se me permitem, e visto que este tópico está direccionado para um seguimento com constantes actualizações por nós colocadas, deixo a sugestão de que se desenvolva este assunto no tópico já aberto para o efeito:  *Tempestade Vento Região Oeste (23 Dezembro...*


----------



## rafarodrigues (27 Dez 2009 às 16:08)

Boa tarde!! 

Por aqui levo céu nublado e bastante cinzento... Já se nota o vento moderado a forte!!


----------



## Agreste (27 Dez 2009 às 16:12)

barts disse:


> Segundo Carlos Bernardes, vice-presidente da câmara de Torres Vedras e responsável da protecção civil de Torres, o que se sucedeu foi um ciclone extra-tropical de grau 3 com ventos superiores a 200 km/h.
> 
> Ja agora, se alguem pudesse elucidar um pouco sobre esse tipo de fenómenos agradecia...
> 
> cumprimentos



Experimenta procurar por Downburst no wikipédia. O artigo apesar de pequeno não está mal escrito e tem fotos interessantes. Acho que todo o fenómeno da zona oeste se resume a um extenso Downburst...


----------



## seqmad (27 Dez 2009 às 16:15)

Boa tarde, céu encoberto e 14,2º, vento fraco.
Estão-me a perguntar se vai chover em Lisboa até às 20horas e eu pelas imagens sat, radar, etc. não sei responder... parece-me que só depois disso...
A situação de Torres Vedras parece ter sido um dos episódios mais extremos de sempre em força do vento - era importante desenvolver mesmo o tema, quanto às condições que ocorreram, nesse novo tópico.


----------



## barts (27 Dez 2009 às 16:15)

Agreste disse:


> Experimenta procurar por Downburst no wikipédia. O artigo apesar de pequeno não está mal escrito e tem fotos interessantes. Acho que todo o fenómeno da zona oeste se resume a um extenso Downburst...



obrigado!! 

tinha tentado pesquisar em português mas encontrei pouca coisa...


----------



## Teles (27 Dez 2009 às 16:15)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado
T 9,7Cº /ponto de orvalho:2,1Cº
1015 hpa /vento:6,5Km/h E
WC 9Cº


----------



## cactus (27 Dez 2009 às 16:57)

olá tempo escuro por aqui e algum frio e 12.3 ºc. Quando chegará a chuva ?


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2009 às 17:10)

Neste momento estão 13,3º e céu escuro...
cactus, vem aí uma mancha nebulosa a caminho desta zona, penso que trará chuva


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Dez 2009 às 17:41)

Bom fim de tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 10.8ºC e o céu está nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 12.3ºC

T.Minima: 2.7ºC


----------



## rozzo (27 Dez 2009 às 17:53)

Agreste disse:


> Experimenta procurar por Downburst no wikipédia. O artigo apesar de pequeno não está mal escrito e tem fotos interessantes. Acho que todo o fenómeno da zona oeste se resume a um extenso Downburst...



Tenho dúvidas.. A área parece-me demasiado extensa para isso..
Não que tenham havido downbursts a "ajudar" a piorar as coisas com mais vento ainda..
Mas a área parece-me demasiado larga para isso.. Parece-me mesmo que foi toda aquela zona perto do centro da depressão em intenso cavamento, uma situação de excepção certamente com tempos de retorno altíssimos!
Aliás, posso estar errado mas até tenho ideia que nas alturas de vento mais violento não havia grandes precipitações ou células...
Mas claro preciso analisar com mais cuidado..
Imagino que o IM faça um relatório disso


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Dez 2009 às 18:15)

Continuação de céu muito nublado, ainda sem precipitação, a temperatura desce muito gradualmente estando agora nos *11ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (27 Dez 2009 às 18:18)

rozzo disse:


> Quanto ao pormenor dos estragos em locais não virados a Sul..
> Então repara meteo, se o centro da depressão passou ali, lembra-te do mapa de ventos à volta do centro de uma depressão.. Os ventos circundam a depressão, portanto se o centro passou ali, claro que houve ventos de diversas direcções à passagem do mesmo..



O pormenor que eu estranho é mesmo esse.

O vento foi devastador a sul do centro depressionário e a norte mal se sentiu, e isto desde a fase mais intensa no Oeste até quando deixou de ser um "ciclone", já no noroeste do distrito de Castelo Branco.


----------



## rozzo (27 Dez 2009 às 18:26)

Lousano disse:


> O pormenor que eu estranho é mesmo esse.
> 
> O vento foi devastador a sul do centro depressionário e a norte mal se sentiu, e isto desde a fase mais intensa no Oeste até quando deixou de ser um "ciclone", já no noroeste do distrito de Castelo Branco.



É normal, é frequente os ventos mais intensos estarem associados à vertente Sul dos ciclones..


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Dez 2009 às 18:27)

Por aqui ainda nada de chuva...
A temperatura é que vai aumentando gradualmente, seguindo agora com a máxima do dia, que é de 15.3ºC...
Também a HR está em subida, seguindo agora nos 82%.
Pressão em queda, nos 1015hpa.
Ou seja, temos a receita para a chuva, só falta adicionar água...


----------



## Lousano (27 Dez 2009 às 18:29)

Por aqui, a mínima foi de -0,2º e a máxima deverá ser fixada ainda esta noite.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento forte, a cerca de 30 km/h de SE e 11,1º (máxima do dia).


----------



## Obidense (27 Dez 2009 às 18:43)

Boa Noite.
Ainda estou  com o temporal da passada semana...
Estou a ver uma celula muito activa do sistema frontal a aproximar-se do cabo carvoeiro...
Vendo moderado a forte de SE, temperatura actual 11.9°
Estou para ver o que nos reserva esta noite...


----------



## fsl (27 Dez 2009 às 19:52)

Em Oeiras ainda nao chove mas a TEMP tem subido acentuadamente:


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 27-12-09  19:46)
Temperatura:	16.2°C 
Humidade:	88%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	14.2°C 
Vento:	35.4 km/hr SE
Pressão:	1012.2 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	103.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 493.4mm
Wind chill:	 13.7°C 
Indíce THW:	 13.8°C 
Indíce Calor:	 16.4°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 7.7°C às   6:49	 16.3°C às 19:44
Humidade:	 76%  às  12:06	 92%  às   3:17
Ponto de Orvalho:	 6.1°C às   0:00	 14.4°C às  19:37
Pressão:	 1012.0hPa  às  19:20	 1021.2hPa  às   3:03
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 45.1 km/hr  às  18:00
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 7.8°C às   1:50	
Maior Indíce Calor		 16.7°C às  19:33


----------



## Pedro F (27 Dez 2009 às 20:17)

Boa noite!

A temperatura começa a subir e a pressão continua a descer.

Temp: *10,1ºC*
HR: *88%*
Pressão: *1012 hPa*
Vento: *Quase nulo de SE*


----------



## meteo (27 Dez 2009 às 20:32)

rozzo disse:


> *Aliás, posso estar errado mas até tenho ideia que nas alturas de vento mais violento não havia grandes precipitações ou células...*
> Mas claro preciso analisar com mais cuidado..
> Imagino que o IM faça um relatório disso



É verdade. Perto da Lourinhã choveu muito pouco nas horas de maior vendaval.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Dez 2009 às 20:37)

Boa noite
Começou a chover em Peniche


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Dez 2009 às 20:43)

Temperatura máxima neste momento, com a entrada de um maior volume de nebulosidade e alguns chuviscos fracos.

Vento fraco a moderado de SSE e 15,8 ºC.

A pressão já desce, estando nos 1012,1 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Dez 2009 às 21:12)

O vento aqui já vai soprando com intensidade moderada mas com rajadas fortes, essencialmente de SO...
A temperatura mais um bocado e convida à praia... sigo com 16.4ºC, máxima do dia...
Pressão em queda, nos 1013hpa.
Já cairam uns pingos, mas poucos, nem qualificando isso como chuvisco.

Extremos do dia:

8.8ºC
16.4ºC (mas ainda a subir...).


----------



## stormy (27 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

boas noites
na louriceira sigo com 13.5º,vento fraco de S a 3.6km.h com rajada de 14.2km.h, chuva fraca a moderada com acumulação hoje de 2.2mm e 1011hpa.
o ceu encontra-se muito nublado por nebulosidade estratiforme.
os extremos de hoje foram 3.9º/14.1º tendo o ceu gradualmente encobrido começando a chover pelas 18.15h, o vento manteve-se fraco a moderado de SE/S com rajada maxima de 16.8km.h


----------



## iceworld (27 Dez 2009 às 21:41)

12º de temperatura 
 fraca
Vento moderado


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2009 às 21:50)

Boas

Por a máxima está a ser feita agora e é de 16,2ºC o vento sopra moderado com rajadas a mais alta de 42km/h (19:32), ainda não registei qualquer precipitação.

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por a máxima está a ser feita agora e é de 16,2ºC o vento sopra moderado com rajadas a mais alta de 42km/h (19:32), ainda não registei qualquer precipitação.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10



A Davis finalmente a bombar 

Aqui agora sopraram umas rajadas fortes, a maior chegou aos 59,5 km/h

A temperatura não pára de subir e já vai nos 16,2ºC máxima do dia.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Dez 2009 às 22:20)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 13.1ºC que é a Máxima de hoje, em relação á chuva, bem o que se pode dizer.... uns pinginhos que mal molham o chão.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2009 às 22:35)

Olá boa noite!

Já um pouco atrasado, deixo-vos algumas fotos que tirei no Parque de Campismo de Santa Cruz na manhã do passado dia 24. A destruição foi impressionante!


----------



## PTbig (27 Dez 2009 às 22:37)

Trovoada bem forte na zona de sintra


----------



## Profetaa (27 Dez 2009 às 22:38)

Boa noite
Chove bastante por cá, na ultima hora acomulei 5.7mm.
O vento tambem esta forte, registie á pouco uma rajada de 46km/h
Tenperatura 11.2º e a subir durante td o dia....


----------



## Lightning (27 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

Trovoaaaaaaadaaaaaaaaa  

Relâmpago aqui perto, e bem grande, iluminou tudo.


----------



## cdm (27 Dez 2009 às 22:44)

Aqui em Mafra acaba de se ouvir um trovão daqueles que dá para 1 tipo ficar surdo!    


E logo depois começou uma carga de água gigante!!


----------



## Lousano (27 Dez 2009 às 22:45)

Já chove por aqui e o vento está mais forte agora, com média cerca de 55 km/h e rajada máxima de 85,1 km/h.


----------



## meteo (27 Dez 2009 às 22:46)

Trovoada a norte daqui! Este último já se ouviu bem.


----------



## psm (27 Dez 2009 às 22:47)

Relato vindo da Assafora de violenta trovoada com chuva forte, aqui no Estoril trovoada mas fraca e chuva moderada a forte!


----------



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2009 às 22:47)

Daqui também já se vêm os relâmpagos. Vejo-os a NO.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2009 às 22:49)

rijo disse:


> Aqui em Queluz também está a trovejar...



Sim, por vezes é aqui por cima, outras vezes mais pra leste ou oeste 

Neste momento 0.8 mm e 15.5ºC o vento está moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Dez 2009 às 22:56)

Aqui, mais a Leste, ouve-se agora com mais intensidade.

Ainda 0,4 mm acumulados e espero por mais.

O vento ainda sopra fraco a moderado de SSE, direcção média.


----------



## Teles (27 Dez 2009 às 22:56)

Boas , chove bem por aqui em 5 minutos caiu 6,0mm


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

LINDO pessoal !!! por aqui ta a chover torrencialmente e uma trovoada como à muito não ouvia até mete medo, treme tudo!!!


----------



## Gerofil (27 Dez 2009 às 22:58)

Os últimos dados do ImapWeather (última meia hora) apontam para descargas eléctricas desde a zona de Mafra até à zona do Cabo Espichel (a progredirem naturalmente para leste).


----------



## Zapiao (27 Dez 2009 às 23:00)

Gerofil disse:


> Os últimos dados do ImapWeather (última meia hora) apontam para descargas eléctricas desde a zona de Mafra até à zona do Cabo Espichel (a progredirem naturalmente para leste).


No Im pelos vistos não está a trovejar em Portugal


----------



## meteo (27 Dez 2009 às 23:01)

Choveu pouco,e a trovoada depois de se aproximar desapareceu.Até o vento acalmou.


----------



## cactus (27 Dez 2009 às 23:09)

Aqui tambem se ouve a trovoada , mas de chuva nem sinal..


----------



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

cactus disse:


> Aqui tambem se ouve a trovoada , mas de chuva nem sinal..



Tá quase aí a chegar. Aqui já chove, sigo com 0,4 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Dez 2009 às 23:11)

Por aqui ainda nada


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Chove moderado a forte por aqui 

No que toca a trovoada apenas vi 2 relampagos e não ouvi o trovão talvez devido ao barulho da chuva ou à distancia dos raios


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Aqui por incrível que pareça não se vê nem se ouve trovoada. Está de que lado?

A chuva essa é mais que muita neste momento.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Dez 2009 às 23:18)

Mais trovoada a caminho, já vi mais um relâmpago


----------



## PTbig (27 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Sem duvida parece que esta a chegar mais aqui para estes lados


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Dez 2009 às 23:20)

Bem pessoal como por aqui não á nada vou mas é á deita.

Fiquem bem


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

Pronto já me orientei. Assim que fui à janela caiu um bem bonito. Bem, 2 mm já cá cantam e a avaliar pela imagem do radar parece vir mais a caminho.

Está quentinho: 16.2; 1011hPa e 90%


----------



## RRguru (27 Dez 2009 às 23:22)

Boas!
Por aqui chove intensamente à cerca de 1 hora, vento forte e acompanhada por trovoada (uma descarga, em média de 2 em 2 minutos). Temperatura 15,0º


----------



## psm (27 Dez 2009 às 23:23)

No Estoril é chuva chuva, e supreendente é a temperatura muito elevada parece uma noite de verão com nortada, e que deve rondar os 16º.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Dez 2009 às 23:24)

Aqui já cá cantam 10mm caiu um raio a poucos metros daqui, dai ter estremecido tudo e bem violentamente


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Dez 2009 às 23:25)

*Grande noite!* 

(22:23h) Durante o percurso ao regressar a casa, já se avistavam clarões a W/SW, pingava apenas, de repente as coisas “melhoraram”, pois claro..., os clarões à distância passaram a iluminar o céu completamente com alguns trovões se bem que com um som bastante grave!

De momento as trovoadas parecem menos frequentes, contudo a atenção vai para a chuva e o vento de S/SW que se mantém fortes.

Valores actuais: *15.7ºC* / *88% HR*


----------



## Lightning (27 Dez 2009 às 23:30)

Por agora parou a trovoada, ainda filmei um relâmpago bem grande.

Espero que venha mais...

Até agora 3,1 mm acumulados, 2 dos quais caíram bem fortes. Vou voltar para o _posto de observação..._


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2009 às 23:32)

Vi relâmpagos a Norte daqui, agora chove mas fraco levo os primeiros 0,6mm da Davis  a temperatura é de 16,5ºC a humidade  de 89%, a rajada máxima até agora é de 56,3km/h


----------



## NunoBrito (27 Dez 2009 às 23:33)

Por estes lados, chove bem.

Algo se passa com a minha estação:

Temperatura: 19,2º

Humidade: 79%

Pressão: 1012

Ponto de Orvalho: 15,9º

Precipitação: 1,7 mm

Vento:  ??? O que se passa ??? NÃO CONSIGO OBTER REGISTO. Somente registo vento de Sul


----------



## Earthling (27 Dez 2009 às 23:40)

assustadora a actualização do radar do IM do maximoreflectividade das 23h!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2009 às 23:42)

Por aqui a brincar a brincar já levo 9.0 mm 

Vento moderado de sul e 15.5ºC, continua a chover bem.


----------



## F_R (27 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

Boas

Por Abrantes vai chovendo bem na última hora
Estão 11.2ºC

A mínima foi de 1.5ºC
A máxima de 11.7ºC
Já acumulou 5.4mm hoje


----------



## cdm (27 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

Aqui na minha zona de Mafra já faltou a luz!
Trovoada está longe, mas vêem-se relâmpagos a eliminar o céu todo, espectáculo LINDO 

Chuvinha também não pára de cair com alguma intensidade, puxada por vento forte ainda por cima!


----------



## Lightning (27 Dez 2009 às 23:45)

Estive a ver o vídeo que fiz, o relâmpago que filmei bem grande ilumina o céu todo, fica tudo mesmo branquinho parece de dia. 

Há bocado caiu um raio aqui perto, que deixou metade do parque ao pé da minha casa às escuras.

Se se justificar, ainda vou à rua fazer a reportagem completa...


----------



## Stormrider (27 Dez 2009 às 23:48)

Cuva torrencial na Amadora mas mesmo torrencial.


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

Trovoada nem tanta, a chuva essa é que tem sido abundante:

4 mm e a aumentar. Por ser batida a vento parece que o valor não é totalmente real, mas não sei.


----------



## meteo (27 Dez 2009 às 23:54)

Aqui já chove moderado a forte há 30 minutos,com bastante vento! Lá se vão vendo trovões,mas sempre longe daqui. O melhor deve estar lá para cima,Queluz e Mafra.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Dez 2009 às 23:54)

Por aqui tem estado a chover torrencialmente, já acumulei 30mm, vento forte e 15,7ºC bastante quente e húmido.


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

No momento após o último post caiu um que mandou abaixo parte da iluminação da rua. 6 mm. Afinal ainda faz trovoada.


----------



## rafarodrigues (27 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

Por aqui vai chovendo moderado a fraco... bem a bocado caiu uma valente carga de água!! Trovoadas nem vê-las!!


----------



## xxxjuhxxx (27 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

boa noite, ja a algum tempo que sigo este forum e decidi registar-me, sou amadora, nao tenho grande  cunhecimento sobre algumas coisas, mas sou grande amante de fenomenos da natureza.
Nao tenho ainda uma estação metereologica, mas penso em adquirir uma para breve, assim estarei mais dentro do assunto i talvez irei aprender algo novo...

Aqui pela zona, chuva forte , algum vento, ja avistei alguns relâmpagos mas nada de grandioso, fico a espera do que a noite reserva


----------



## cdm (27 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

meteo disse:


> Aqui já chove moderado a forte há 30 minutos,com bastante vento! Lá se vão vendo trovões,mas sempre longe daqui. O melhor deve estar lá para cima,Queluz e Mafra.



Cá em Mafra só ao longe também ...mas chuva e vento fortes isso sim!


----------



## seqmad (27 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

Bem, que susto! Há 5 minutos caiu um relâmpago mesmo aqui, apagou as luzes todas durante uns segundos, estremeceu  tudo, vários alarmes de carros ficaram a tocar! Continuam a cair aqui perto! Está altamente!


----------



## kikofra (27 Dez 2009 às 23:59)

xxxjuhxxx disse:


> boa noite, ja a algum tempo que sigo este forum e decidi registar-me, sou amadora, nao tenho grande  cunhecimento sobre algumas coisas, mas sou grande amante de fenomenos da natureza.
> Nao tenho ainda uma estação metereologica, mas penso em adquirir uma para breve, assim estarei mais dentro do assunto i talvez irei aprender algo novo...
> 
> Aqui pela zona, chuva forte , algum vento, ja avistei alguns relâmpagos mas nada de grandioso, fico a espera do que a noite reserva



Bem vinda


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2009 às 23:59)

meteo disse:


> Aqui já chove moderado a forte há 30 minutos,com bastante vento! Lá se vão vendo trovões,mas sempre longe daqui. O melhor deve estar lá para cima,Queluz e Mafra.



Neste momento a acção está pra leste/nordeste  logo está pro norte de Lisboa.

12.2 mm e rajada máxima de 74 km/h.


----------



## seqmad (27 Dez 2009 às 23:59)

Agora vi dois na direcção de Corroios, a 5 segundos, deve ter sido a meia distância. Chove agora torrencialmente


----------



## Teles (28 Dez 2009 às 00:00)

Boas e o dia termina com 17mm


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

O dia terminou com 7.1 mm, extremos: Max 16.7ºC Min 8.1ºC

Continua a chuva moderada acompanhada por vento igualmente moderado com rajadas e trovoada. Há portanto acção a norte e a sul de Lisboa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2009 às 00:03)

Fecho o dia 27 com:

7,2 ºC / 16,6 ºC

11,8 mm


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Dez 2009 às 00:03)

Por aqui chove forte e já ouvi mais dois trovões.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Dez 2009 às 00:04)

Terminei o dia 27 com 30mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2009 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 7.2ºC

Máx - 15.6ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 74 km/h

Humidade mínima de 80% e máxima 97%

Precipitação - 12.2 mm rain rate máximo - 42.6 mm/hr

Aguaceiros e trovoada (pra noite), vento moderado/forte durante todo o dia.


----------



## NunoBrito (28 Dez 2009 às 00:05)

*Temperatura exterior: 19,0º
Humidade relativa: 81%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 15,6ºc
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): 18,0ºc
Pressão: 1012hPa
Velocidade do vento: 0,0 Km/h -  SW 
Precipitação: 2,7mm desde as 00h00m*

Não sei o que se passa com a minha estação, não regista velocidade de vento.


----------



## rafarodrigues (28 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

Que estranho por aqui não vejo nada de trovoada nem a sul nem a Leste.. de qualquer modo chove fraco e tenho vento moderado vai ser uma noite chovosa!


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Dez 2009 às 00:24)

Ela continua a cair acompanhada do vento de S/SW agora sem trovoadas.
A nota a destacar vai para a temperatura máxima atingida ao finalizar o dia.

*Extremos de 27-Dez:*

Máximos: *15.8ºC* / *88% HR* (valores actuais)

mínimos: 6.1ºC / 71% HR


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2009 às 00:37)

seqmad disse:


> Agora vi dois na direcção de Corroios, a 5 segundos, deve ter sido a meia distância. Chove agora torrencialmente



Sim aqui a trovoada caiu bem FORTE, estremeceu tudo. A rua ficou sem luz durante minutos, os raios caíam bem perto daqui, consegui filmar mais de metade do espectáculo.

Tou à espera de mais... 

Que início de semana LINDO... 

6,4 mm até agora.


----------



## Profetaa (28 Dez 2009 às 00:43)

Por cá é o vento....
um registo agora de 54 km/h
e pela observaçao do IM ,tem andado forte por cá,e pelas zonas mais altas do distrito


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Dez 2009 às 01:13)

Ora bem a trovoada parece que se foi. Já a chuva e o vento mantêm.se moderados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2009 às 01:25)

Uma noite bastante quente graças à entrada de SE.

Valores actuais de 16,8 ºC e já 8,4 mm acumulados desde as 0h.

A trovoada parece ter findado, embora por vezes se ouçam trovões muito distantes.


----------



## blood4 (28 Dez 2009 às 01:33)

no IM ja da para ver onde cairam os raios ai no centro


----------



## Pedro F (28 Dez 2009 às 01:34)

Por aqui nada de trovoada, mas não pára de chover 
Desde as 22h já acumulei 26,5 mm.

HR: *99%*
Pressão: *1012 hPa*
Temp: *13,3ºC*
Vento: *Fraco de Oeste*


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Dez 2009 às 01:44)

A chuva ainda não deu tréguas desde a fase da ocorrência de trovoadas, apresenta-se bem forte arrastada pelo vento geralmente moderado, embora por vezes com rajadas de Sul.

É um facto, no exterior está agora mais agradável quanto à temperatura do que dentro de casa!

Valores actuais: *16.2ºC* / *88% HR*


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Dez 2009 às 01:46)

Por aqui a chuva também ainda não parou desde as trovoadas, tem-se mantido forte e também bem levada pelo vento, vento esse que está moderado às vezes forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2009 às 02:01)

Por cá estou com 15.9ºC e 9.8 mm.

De momento as gotas são do estilo _borrifo_


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2009 às 02:04)

Chuva moderada a forte, com um rate de 22,0 mm/h.

Acumulados 13,6 mm desde as 0h numa noite bastante rentável, até ao momento.

Temperatura nos 16,9 ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Dez 2009 às 02:13)

Face à época em que estamos, quase que se poderia dizer que estamos diante de uma noite quase tropical! 

Agora com *16.3ºC* e com tendência a subir, onde é que irá parar?!


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2009 às 02:20)

Aqui a noite está a ser de verdadeiro temporal, rajada máxima de 69,2km/h e levo acumulados desde as 00h 22,0mm e o temporal continua sem abrandar. temperatura de 16,1ºC e pressão de 1009,2hpa


----------



## thunderboy (28 Dez 2009 às 02:24)

Boas noites
Desde que começou a chuva já levo 37.3mm numa estação e noutra 38.5mm
Não esperava metade disto...
Se isto é o que nos espera tragam as canoas


----------



## StormFairy (28 Dez 2009 às 02:28)

Boas

Aqui 16.8ºC e a subir 

1008.1 hpa e descendo...

Rajada 61.1 Km/h e o vento não dá tréguas vindo de SSO / S


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Dez 2009 às 02:44)

Por aqui levo 16,7ºC noite tropical praticamente, com 99% de humidade, chove forte sem parar há algumas horas e o vento está moderado.


----------



## meteo (28 Dez 2009 às 02:58)

Em Oeiras estão 17 graus! Algum pais da Europa se pode gabar de ter 17 graus numa noite de Inverno?Algumas ilhas e pouco mais
E continua a chover.Oeiras acumula 8,4 mm desde as 00.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Dez 2009 às 03:01)

Enfim...
Não mexe uma folha nem nada e a chuva parou.
46.2mm


----------



## meteo (28 Dez 2009 às 03:04)

thunderboy disse:


> Enfim...
> Não mexe uma folha nem nada e a chuva parou.
> 46.2mm



46,2 mm em 3 horas.Enfim,que fraquinho


----------



## ct5iul (28 Dez 2009 às 03:07)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

27-12-2009
Chuva Precipitação 10.5mm 

Temp actual 16.2ºC 03:00
Pressão: 1007.5Hpa 03:00
Intensidade do Vento: 14.4 km/h 03:00
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:SW
Temperatura do vento: 12.6ºC 03:00
Humidade Relativa:92% 03:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 5.5 mm 03:00
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 8.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 03:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## thunderboy (28 Dez 2009 às 03:16)

meteo disse:


> 46,2 mm em 3 horas.Enfim,que fraquinho



Eu disse que desde que começou a chover tinha acumuldo esse valor mas enganei-me.
Afinal são 60mm desde que começou a chover


----------



## meteo (28 Dez 2009 às 03:19)

thunderboy disse:


> Eu disse que desde que começou a chover tinha acumuldo esse valor mas enganei-me.
> Afinal são 60mm desde que começou a chover



É preciso ter azar mesmo! 60 mm. Eu estou perto,Oeiras vai nos 8,6 mm


----------



## thunderboy (28 Dez 2009 às 08:36)

Bom dia
56.6mm desde as 0h.
A temperatura anda na casa dos 16ºC


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2009 às 08:39)

Aqui 34,6 mm acumulados desde as 0 Horas.


----------



## F_R (28 Dez 2009 às 09:40)

Bom dia

Noite bastante chuvosa em Abrantes
Agora já em Santarém céu muito nublado mas de momento não chove


----------



## thunderboy (28 Dez 2009 às 10:52)

Isto parece impossível...
Não há electricidade pela 3ª vez hoje
Isto a juntar-se a não haver TV nem iluminação pública.
17.5ºC
Vento fraco de SO


----------



## LMCG (28 Dez 2009 às 10:59)

Caros colegas,

No passado dia 23 a região Oeste foi afectada por "um ciclone extratropical de grau 3, com ventos a rondar os 220 Km/h".

Tentei obter os dados que apoiam esta afirmação mas apenas consegui os da estação da Lapa, Cartaxo, que apontam para ventos de 150 Km/h.

Estou de Férias nos Casais das Comeiras que ficam a 2 Km da Lapa, assim aproveitei para examinar os danos junto da referida estação.

Concluo que se os dados da estação da Lapa estão correctos, então os ventos de 220 Km/h que se falam nas notícias são plausiveis, visto que a destruição na Lapa e arredores foi inferior.

Gostaria de saber se alguém tem medições da intensidade do vento nas zonas mais afectadas que apontem para ventos de 220 Km/h.

Cumprimentos
Luís Guilherme


----------



## PTbig (28 Dez 2009 às 11:18)

Bom dia a  todos a chuva desta noite por aqui provocou estragos devido a liquidificação do solo.



 

[/IMG]


 




 


 Lá se foi a esplanada  Agora onde posso ir beber uma fresquinha


----------



## franco (28 Dez 2009 às 11:29)

Viva,

este topico vem um pouco fora do tempo, mas é só para deixar uma imagem da "destruição" que passou por aqui no dia 23/12/2009.



[/IMG]

Não tenho estação meteorológica, mas não tenho duvidas que os ventos atingiram pelo menos 150km/h por aqui...

Freguesia de Abrigada, concelho de Alenquer.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (28 Dez 2009 às 11:48)

Bom dia, por aqui manhã quente para a altura do ano 18,3ºC, sem chuva desde  as 06h00, céu muito nublado


----------



## franco (28 Dez 2009 às 11:52)

Parece que ainda há por ai muita gente sem "televisão"...

Foi assim que as coisas ficaram na zona das antenas retransmissoras da Serra  de Montejunto...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2009 às 11:56)

Acumulados 27,6 mm desde as 0h.

Uma manhã com temperaturas bastante elevadas, com 18,8 ºC no momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2009 às 12:00)

thunderboy disse:


> 56.6mm desde as 0h.



Cuidado com o vento, certifica-te que o pluviómetro não abana, senão os valores de precipitação ficarão muito exagerados.


----------



## Lousano (28 Dez 2009 às 12:56)

Boa tarde.

Aguaceiros durante o inicio da madrugada que renderam 2,5mm.

Neste momento céu encoberto e uns quentes 20,3º.


----------



## FJC (28 Dez 2009 às 13:13)

Desculpem mas tenho de escrever isto!

No jornal da uma da TVI a jornalista que estava a entrevistar uma senhora do IM, despediu-se dos telespectadores, com uma afirmação louca! Que poderia nevar em Lisboa na passagem de ano!!!! Quando antes a meteorologista disse, queda de neve no dia 31 acima de 600 metros!!!!

Não sei se será possível assistir de novo a isso, no site deles.


Pela Marinha Grande o céu está muito carregado, mas não chove desde a madrugada. E está uma temperatura bastante amena.


----------



## meteo (28 Dez 2009 às 13:18)

FJC disse:


> Desculpem mas tenho de escrever isto!
> 
> No jornal da uma da TVI a jornalista que estava a entrevistar uma senhora do IM, despediu-se dos telespectadores, com uma afirmação louca! Que poderia nevar em Lisboa na passagem de ano!!!! Quando antes a meteorologista disse, queda de neve no dia 31 acima de 600 metros!!!!
> 
> ...



Se calhar a jornalista pensa que os 600 metros é a distância ao mar!
A meteorologia deve ser dos assuntos menos bem tratados pela comunicação social,desde boletins do tempo a dar 40 graus para Santarém em Novembro,quando o IM dá 20 graus,essa belissima história,e muitas outras. Um bocadinho de cuidado ficava sempre bem!


----------



## adiabático (28 Dez 2009 às 13:21)

LMCG disse:


> Caros colegas,
> 
> No passado dia 23 a região Oeste foi afectada por "um ciclone extratropical de grau 3, com ventos a rondar os 220 Km/h".
> 
> ...



Na televisão falavam há pouco de um ciclone "tropical". Típico?


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2009 às 13:22)

Quando puder coloco aqui os vídeos que fiz sobre o temporal do dia 23-12 e a trovoada de ontem. 

Noite com bastante vento, que ainda se faz sentir de momento. Rajadas na ordem dos 35 km/h, nada por aí além. 

O vento aqui parece que tem limite de velocidade, bah... 

Acumulado desde as 0 horas: 22,9 mm.

Céu muito nublado e ameaça chover. Temperatura mínima de 16,6ºC. Temperatura actual de 18,5ºC, tendo já chegado aos 18,7.

Entre as 00h e as 04h choveu sempre sem interrupção. 

Depois de ter acabado de chover, o vento passou dos 20 km/h para os 0 km/h, uma verdadeira acalmia. Podem ver isso no gráfico do wunderground.


----------



## lsalvador (28 Dez 2009 às 14:07)

Zona centro (Tomar/Valdonas) novamente sem luz.

MeteoTomar em baixo


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2009 às 14:11)

Boas...
Neste momento sigo com 19.1
Ontem das 23:00 ás 04:00 choveu sem interrupções, acumulando assim 36mm
As trovoadas foram violentas
Hoje teremos, possivelmnte, de novo as trovoadas


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Dez 2009 às 14:18)

Desde que começou a chover depois das trovoadas, acumulei 40mm, a madrugada depois até se segui-o calma, por agora levo 17,6ºC, 99% HR, vento fraco e céu muito nublado.

Deixo aqui um pequeno vídeo com o que passou por cá ontem


----------



## Teles (28 Dez 2009 às 14:28)

Boas , estado do tempo actual :
T-19,1Cº 62% 
ponto de orvalho 11,6Cº
1005hpa / 20,5mm
Vento de E média 7Km/h
Wind Chill-19Cº


----------



## F_R (28 Dez 2009 às 14:30)

Tarde bastante abafada em Sntarém
Segundo o IM estavam 18.3ºC às 13 horas
O céu está bastante nublado mas já há algumas horas que não chove.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2009 às 14:32)

Tarde de calor para finais de Dezembro.

Agora 18,9 ºC e vento moderado de SO.

Não chove desde a madrugada, mas a humidade está muito elevada, nos 90 %.


----------



## Pedro F (28 Dez 2009 às 14:41)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Cuidado com o vento, certifica-te que o pluviómetro não abana, senão os valores de precipitação ficarão muito exagerados.



Confirmo que por Torres Novas registei 38,2 mm desde a meia noite e 55 mm desde que começou a chover (cerca das 22h de ontem).

Por agora sem chuva...
Temp: *19ºC*
HR: *95%*
Pressão: *1009 hPa*


----------



## PTbig (28 Dez 2009 às 15:06)

Agora aqui na zona começo a vir umas rajadas de ventos penso que andem na ordem dos 50 a 70 km/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2009 às 15:48)

Neste momento sigo com 19,0º e 95% de Humidade
O céu está negro a SO e está cinzento a todo o resto...
A estação do *HotSpot *regista uma temperatura de 18,7º e 93% de Humidade....
O vento ronda os 35km/h, neste caso moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Dez 2009 às 16:19)

Boa tarde!
Noite de muita chuva, vento e trovoada...
Valores de precipitação: (dados do Lightning) ontem: 5,3mm, hoje 22.8mm.
Temperatura nos 18.4ºC, com 95%HR, 1009hpa.
Tempo muito carregado, húmido e abafado, parece um clima tropical...
Mínima de 16.5ºC, máxima de 18.8ºC, até ao momento.
Vento moderado com rajadas de SO.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Dez 2009 às 17:16)

*boa tarde* 

A tentar fazer alguma coisa no fórum desde o meio da manhã, mas sem sucesso devido ao acesso à rede muito fraco, por vezes nulo; mas aparentemente está agora normalizado!

Muito pouca precipitação ocorreu por aqui desde manhã, o vento de SW faz as honras da casa deslocando-se moderado a forte, húmido e morno.
Nunca estive nos Açores mas suponho que por lá em muitos locais e em dias do género, as diferenças devem ser muito poucas quanto à temperatura, humidade e até o vento!

A temperatura mínima até agora curiosamente foi a máxima de ontem com *15.8ºC*.

Valores actuais: *18.2ºC* / *83% HR*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Dez 2009 às 17:19)

Boa Tarde

Que bela madrugada que esteve hoje por aqui, com muita chuva forte e trovoda que acumulou 19.8mm, á pouco durante a tarde caiu mais 1.2mm, por agora o céu está nublado e o vento sopra por vezes moderado de SW.
Estou é triste porque o meu termómetro digital da oregon pifou, mas ainda deu para registar a minima e a máxima, aqui vai:

T.Minima: 13.1ºC

T.Máxima: 18.5ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Dez 2009 às 17:25)

Boa tarde
Finalmente restabelecida a electricidade...
Esta tarde não houve chuva à excepção de um aguaceiro moderado/forte que fez levar o valor acumulado desde as 0h para os 59.5mm.
Nua pequena viagem de 3/4km À nascente do rio Alviela já deu para ver que o rio já salta as margens nessa zona.
17.8ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2009 às 17:50)

Variação te temperatura e pressão no dia de ontem (Domingo 27) em Setúbal:


----------



## F_R (28 Dez 2009 às 18:04)

Com o cair da noite regressou a chuva a Santarém
Choveu bem na última meia hora, sendo que agora já parou
Segundo o IM estavam 17.9ºC às 17 horas


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Dez 2009 às 18:24)

Por aqui a chuva também regressou desde há meia hora, mas com intensidade fraca arrastada pelo vento uivante e forte de W/SW. Mas eis que de novo já não chove! 

Valores actuais: *17.8ºC* / *85% HR*


----------



## PTbig (28 Dez 2009 às 18:30)

rijo disse:


> Qual é a rua onde isso aconteceu?



Boas isto é na Rua professor rui luis gomes, mesmo em frente ao floresta center, se vier aqui a zona avise


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

Na região do Oeste, ainda há estações de rádio que não emitem, e os retransmissores do Montejunto estão a funcionar a meio-gás:Mau tempo afecta rádios do Oeste - Espalha-Factos

-----------

Por aqui continua o tempo primaveril, 17.8ºC, 92%, 1007.4 hPa, 17.76 km/h SSW.

O dia rendeu até ao momento 18.2 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2009 às 19:38)

Pelas 19h caiu um aguaceiro moderado que elevou a precipitação acumulada para os 28,6 mm de hoje até ao momento.

Temperatura bastante amena para o mês em questão, com 18,4 ºC no momento.

O vento sopra moderado de SO.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2009 às 19:44)

Hoje dia de pasmaceira na Temperatura. Está na casa dos *18ºC* desde as 9H da manhã.

Agora estão 18,6ºC e a máxima foi de 18,9ºC.

Tenho acumulados 35,2 mm desde as 0H.

Vento continua moderado e por vezes sopra forte com rajadas a chegar perto dos 60 km/h.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2009 às 19:45)

Variação da temperatura e rajadas de vento desde as 00horas até agora:


----------



## jaca (28 Dez 2009 às 19:48)

boa noite 
por ca   algum vento 
alguma chuva (24h) 25,5mm
temperatura 17ºc






imagem da minha estaçao vento 24h


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

miguel disse:


> Variação da temperatura e rajadas de vento desde as 00horas até agora:



E viva o weatherlink e o datalogger


----------



## Madragoa (28 Dez 2009 às 19:53)

De volta.

Boa noite,e espero que tenham tido um Bom Natal---

Sigo com 17.8c.
Humidade de 88%.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1006mb.
O vento ,sopra moderado na ordem dos 30km7h de média.
Quanto a ,no dia de hoje vos com 7.9mm.
Começa a pingar novamente aqui.

Dia de céu encoberto,vento moderado a forte,e aguaceiros por vezes fortes principalmente na madrugada,e com trovoada tanbem,resumindo tem sido um dia em cheio.,e não esquecendo a humidade presente em força.

Sigo por Lisboa

Cumprimentos...


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2009 às 19:55)

Depois de prender melhor o mastro da estação noto que está a marcar muito melhor as rajadas de vento, por exemplo está menos vento que o temporal da madrugada e noite de ontem e nessa altura tive 69,2km/h e agora já tive 68km/h


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2009 às 20:02)

miguel disse:


> Depois de prender melhor o mastro da estação noto que está a marcar muito melhor as rajadas de vento, por exemplo está menos vento que o temporal da madrugada e noite de ontem e nessa altura tive 69,2km/h e agora já tive 68km/h



Eu ainda não cheguei a essas velocidades hoje, tenho 2 desvantagens se assim se podem chamar. Anemometro a altitude oficial de 10 metros (não está no topo de um prédio ) e zona mais interior e de baixa altitude SNM (27 metros).


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2009 às 20:04)

Aqui foi uma madrugada e manha de muita chuva devido ao mastro não estar bem seguro na altura não vou apresentar valores devido a estarem inflacionados...problema resolvido a 90% 

Agora sigo com 18,7ºC e a máxima foi de 18,9ºc até agora, humidade de 90% e pressão de 1008,9hpa o vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes na casa dos 50/60km/h com alguns picos entro os 60 e os 70km/h! precipitação na ultima hora de 0,2mm


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Dez 2009 às 20:15)

Por aqui vão caindo umas pingas, mas nada de especial.
O vento sopra moderado a forte de SO.
A temperatura é que está completamente estagnada: 18.2ºC.
1011hpa, 94%HR.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2009 às 20:21)

Neste momento sigo com 18,2º e 95% de Humidade...
Ceu encoberto e vento moderado na ordem dos 30km/...
Pinga de vez em quando....

Com o cavamento da depressao, e com a passagem das linhas de instabildade, que ainda estão para vir, esta noite ainda poderemos ter algo de interessante, tal como *trovoadas, chuvas fortes e ventos fortes*


----------



## thunderboy (28 Dez 2009 às 20:36)

JFPT disse:


> Desde que começou a chover depois das trovoadas, acumulei 40mm, a madrugada depois até se segui-o calma, por agora levo 17,6ºC, 99% HR, vento fraco e céu muito nublado.
> 
> Deixo aqui um pequeno vídeo com o que passou por cá ontem
> 
> YouTube- Trovoada em Sintra 27/12/09



Bastante forte realmente
Era bom uma dessas daqui mas é pedir demais
Sigo sem chuva e com 16.1ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2009 às 21:17)

Neste momento sigo com 18,2º e 95% de Humidade....
Este penso eu que seja o caminho em que as celulas deverão fazer para que cheguem a portugal Continental esta madrugada....





*Poderão trazer chuva forte,trovoadas e vento forte.*


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Dez 2009 às 21:22)

thunderboy disse:


> Bastante forte realmente
> Era bom uma dessas daqui mas é pedir demais
> Sigo sem chuva e com 16.1ºC.



Foi mesmo forte, apesar de os raios não serem muito frequentes, foi forte.

O que reparei hoje, foi um dia muito abafado e muito húmido parecia que estávamos nalguma selva tropical ou algo do género os vidros estão todos embaciados, sigo com 16ºC, 99% HR e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2009 às 21:31)

JFPT disse:


> Foi mesmo forte, apesar de os raios não serem muito frequentes, foi forte.
> 
> O que reparei hoje, foi um dia muito abafado e muito húmido parecia que estávamos nalguma selva tropical ou algo do género os vidros estão todos embaciados, sigo com 16ºC, 99% HR e vento fraco.



Sim, é verdade JFPT, parecia que estavamos numa selva tropical
Neste momento sigo com 18,2 e 94% HR e vento moderado...


----------



## Mjhb (28 Dez 2009 às 21:35)

JFPT disse:


> Foi mesmo forte, apesar de os raios não serem muito frequentes, foi forte.
> 
> O que reparei hoje, foi um dia muito abafado e muito húmido parecia que estávamos nalguma selva tropical ou algo do género os vidros estão todos *embaciados*, sigo com 16ºC, 99% HR e vento fraco.



Por fora?

Aqui era por fora, que indica ar mais quente e húmido no exterior em relação ao ar interior, e escorria humidade dos vidros, que nem chuva.


----------



## Lousano (28 Dez 2009 às 21:38)

Por aqui o dia continua ventoso e quente, neste momento 17,9º.

Ameaçou chover durante todo o dia, mas existiu apenas um aguaceiro durante a tarde, aumentado o acumulado de hoje para 3,6mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Dez 2009 às 21:41)

Por aqui, tudo na mesma, tempo abafado e húmido... 
Sigo com 18.4ºC (qual noite de verão...), 93%HR, 1011hpa.
Céu muito nublado, vento moderado com rajadas.

Extremos do dia:

16.5ºC
18.8ºC
Precipitação: 22.8mm.


----------



## cactus (28 Dez 2009 às 21:43)

andres disse:


> Neste momento sigo com 18,2º e 95% de Humidade....
> Este penso eu que seja o caminho em que as celulas deverão fazer para que cheguem a portugal Continental esta madrugada....
> 
> 
> ...



andres a celula mais a norte aparenta ser de ar frio, nao achas ?


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2009 às 21:59)

cactus disse:


> andres a celula mais a norte aparenta ser de ar frio, nao achas ?



Sim, acho que sim, ainda a contar com essas, nascerão outras ainda


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Dez 2009 às 22:17)

Pedro disse:


> Por fora?
> 
> Aqui era por fora, que indica ar mais quente e húmido no exterior em relação ao ar interior, e escorria humidade dos vidros, que nem chuva.



Sim por fora !

17ºC estagnados, 99% HR, vento nos 10km/h de E e céu encoberto com alguma neblina.


----------



## Teles (28 Dez 2009 às 23:00)

Boas , por aqui vái morrinhando e uma temperatura actual de 17,7Cº


----------



## mocha (28 Dez 2009 às 23:03)

Realmente náo me lembro de ver tanta humidade como hoje, por aqui neste momento sigo com 17 graus, ate amanha pessoal


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2009 às 23:05)

Neste momento sigo com 18,2º
Muito vento e chuviscos dispersos...Enfm..Tempo de dar "sono"


----------



## Madragoa (28 Dez 2009 às 23:16)

Sigo com 18.0c.
Humidade nos 86%.
Pressão nos 1007mb.
O vento sopra constante entre os 30 e os 35km/h,e do quadrante Sul.
Céu muito nublado,e de vez em quando pinga...

Sigo por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2009 às 23:29)

Pois muita humidade hoje aqui a humidade mínima foi de 85% e a máxima de 97%  rajada máxima de 76km/h no skywatc na varanda e 69km/h no terraço ambas as rajadas em alturas diferentes...

A máxima foi de 19,2ºc e a mínima de 15,9ºC

Agora sigo com 18,3ºC, 93%HR, 1009,3hpa e 1,2mm nas ultimas 2 horas sendo que nos últimos 15minutos foi 0,4mm


----------



## thunderboy (28 Dez 2009 às 23:32)

Extremos de hoje(precipitação):
50.4mm
Há bocado falei em 60mm mas só depois reparei que olhei para o lado errado do visor


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2009 às 00:04)

Vento de ontem em Setúbal:


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 15.6ºC

Máx - 17.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 69 km/h

Humidade mínima de 97% e máxima 99%

Precipitação - 19.4 mm rain rate máximo - 37.6 mm/hr

Aguaceiros e trovoada, vento moderado/forte durante todo o dia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2009 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

16,1 ºC / 19,1 ºC

28,8 mm

---

Madrugada de muita chuva. Ao início da noite novo aguaceiro, mas pouco duradouro, com trovoada fraca.


----------



## seqmad (29 Dez 2009 às 00:22)

Boa noite,
Só para referir que à meia-noite a temperatura medida na minha Oregon subiu mais uma décima, para uns incríveis *19,0º*! Nunca tinha visto tal temperatura a esta hora numa noite de fim de Dezembro. De resto, HR 83% e o vento a aumentar de intensidade, moderado a espaços.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Dez 2009 às 07:38)

bom dia! 

Ontem durante boa parte do dia era a falta de rede, á noite o fórum inacessível..., acontece! 

Esta humidade conjugada com a temperatura que se faz sentir é quanto a mim o único incómodo, com tectos e paredes húmidos, coisa que não recordo ter acontecido antes e se estivesse pelo menos frio, o aquecimento não seria incómodo mas não tenho alternativa para enxugá-los; no entanto tenho vizinhos já em apuros devido a infiltrações nas suas habitações.

Noite mais calma em termos de vento mas com chuva persistente.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 18.6ºC / 90% HR 

mínimos: 15.8ºC / 81% HR

Por aqui (work) estão cerca de *17ºC* e vento moderado a forte de W/SW.


----------



## psm (29 Dez 2009 às 07:40)

Neste momento chuva forte, com vento moderado de sudoeste e temperatura muito agradavel, a rondar os 16º.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2009 às 08:25)

Aqui ainda só 1,6 mm acumulados desde as 0H

A temperatura variou entre os 17,8ºC e os 18,4ºC.

Vento moderado com rajada máxima de 54,7 km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2009 às 09:00)

Bom Dia...

Neste momento sigo com *17,5* e *98%* de Humidade...
*Chove moderado* e o vento é *moderado/forte* com rajadas nos 40km/h...
A luz só faz dar estalinhos...e as *trovoadas* vêm aí...

Edit: 09:03- *Chuva moderada/forte.*


----------



## mocha (29 Dez 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia de Inverno este, muita chuva por aqui vento moderado sigo com 18ºC.


----------



## RMira (29 Dez 2009 às 09:22)

Bons dias,

Caiu há meia pouco mais de meia hora uma "bateca" de água tão forte na zona de Almada (A2) que os carros não conseguiam andar a mais de 20km/hora.

Foi de facto assustador sentir que estava a conduzir em pleno "oceano"


----------



## vitamos (29 Dez 2009 às 09:24)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto, sem chuva de momento. Vento fraco e 15ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## F_R (29 Dez 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia

Noite bastante chuvosa por Santarém com alguns periodos de chuva bastante forte.
De momento parou mas não deve tardar a voltar
Segundo o IM estavam 16.4ºC

Em Abrantes parece que a noite também foi bastante chuvosa. Desde as 0 horas já acumulou 47mm e continua a chover por lá


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2009 às 10:27)

Neste momento inundações severas em Corroios, o que me levou a lançar alerta vermelho no projecto SPAICO. Acordei com tudo alagado à porta de casa, o que não acontecia há anos  tudo o que é estrada está inundado em Corroios, carros dos bombeiros, polícia, até protecção civil para lá para cá, não param...

Há anos que não via uma inundação destas. A vala transbordou, é água por todo o lado, saí à rua e filmei tudo, quando virem o vídeo vão ficar simplesmente de boca aberta...  

EDIT 10:31 - As coisas estão mais calmas agora, mas mesmo assim a vala ainda leva muita água e muito lixo. O caudal da vala deve andar à volta dos 100 m3 por minuto, se pensam que estou a exagerar esperem até ver os vídeos.


----------



## RMira (29 Dez 2009 às 10:42)

Lightning disse:


> Neste momento cheias severas em Corroios, o que me levou a lançar alerta vermelho no projecto SPAICO. Acordei com tudo alagado à porta de casa, o que não acontecia há anos  tudo o que é estrada está inundado em Corroios, carros dos bombeiros, polícia, até protecção civil para lá para cá, não param...
> 
> Há anos que não via uma inundação destas. A vala transbordou, é água por todo o lado, saí à rua e filmei tudo, quando virem o vídeo vão ficar simplesmente de boca aberta...
> 
> EDIT 10:31 - As coisas estão mais calmas agora, mas mesmo assim a vala ainda leva muita água e muito lixo. O caudal da vala deve andar à volta dos 100 m3 por minuto, se pensam que estou a exagerar esperem até ver os vídeos.



Boas,

Estava a passar de carro na A2 quando caiu o pico da precipitação e como já disse foi algo de muito assustador!


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2009 às 10:45)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estava a passar de carro na A2 quando caiu o pico da precipitação e como já disse foi algo de muito assustador!



Neste momento aqui cai uma chuvada muito forte, não se vê nada, está a ficar tudo inundado, está a ficar um caos

Edit: 10:49-Chuva cada vez mais forte e a minha rua inundada, a luz está a piscar....


----------



## F_R (29 Dez 2009 às 11:11)

Voltou a chuva a Santarém, embora esta seja fraca.
Ouvi à pouco nas noticias que já há cheias no Tejo na zona de Muge


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2009 às 11:21)

Bom Dia

Por aqui desde a madrugada até á pouco que tem havido periodos de chuva sendo por vezes forte esta manhã, o acumulado até agora é de 12.7mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Dez 2009 às 11:36)

Aqui não chove talvez há cerca de 1 hora mas aparentemente os níveis de humidade mantém-se elevados.

O vento de W/SW continua com as suas investidas mas tende a acalmar ligeiramente.

Estão cerca de *16ºC*.


----------



## granizus (29 Dez 2009 às 11:48)

Bom dia,

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa sigo com uns magníficos 17,8º e chuva fraca de vez em quando. Parece que a chuva forte ficou a sul do Tejo


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Dez 2009 às 12:24)

A precipitação acumulada é esclarecedora: só acusou no período compreendido entre as 8 e as 10 da manhã. O resultado? 23.3 mm acumulados.

Neste momento sigo com 16.4ºC, 94%, 17.5 km/h SSW, 1006.3 hPa


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2009 às 12:38)

Neste momento sigo com 17,3º e 97% de Humidade...
Parou só agora de chover, depois das inundações....
*Para a tarde que esperam?*


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2009 às 12:58)

boas tardes
noite muito chuvosa....39.7mm entre as 21h e as 10h....tudo alagado..
ontem rajada maxima de 86.1km.h e 38.3mm ....hoje pela tarde e ate dia 31 prevejo episodios de chuva forte, trovoada e vento forte que dia 31 dever-se-hao restringir ao norte...o dia 1 sera calmo voltando a chuva e o fluxo de SW no domingo, quando estao previstos valores pergigosos de precipitaçao para o continente salvo quiça o SE.
na outra semana sera possivel algum frio com o AA a estender-se em crista entre a PI/açores e a islandia/gronelandia....mas nao passa de uma tendencia ja que mesmo as prox 72h se manteem algo instaveis/incertas.
....inverno loucoooo


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2009 às 13:02)

Quinze distritos de Portugal Continental e o arquipélago da Madeira estão hoje sob *aviso laranja devido à previsão de chuva e vento forte, de acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).*

O IM colocou hoje *sob aviso laranja *- situação meteorológica de risco moderado a elevado - os distritos de *Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Viseu, Bragança, Vila Real, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria, Guarda, Castelo Branco, Lisboa, Setúbal, Beja e Faro e o arquipélago da Madeira devido à previsão de vento e chuva forte e agitação marítima.*

Postado por:Agencia Lusa.

Neste momento sigo com 17,8º e 96% de Humidade...Não chove


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2009 às 13:20)

O vídeo das inundações em Corroios que apareceu na SIC foi filmado por mim.   

Passaram o vídeo! 

À noite coloco aqui o vídeo completo.


----------



## DRC (29 Dez 2009 às 13:24)

Chuva muito forte ao final da madrugada e até cerca 
das 10h da manhã, segundo a estação meteorológica 
que aqui tenho instalada caíram nas últimas
 24 horas *52,8 mm *de chuva.

Deixo aqui a imagem do Heavy Weather:


----------



## N_Fig (29 Dez 2009 às 13:24)

Esta *noite* a *máxima*  foi de 18,1ºC e acumulei 20,8mm. Actualmente 16,7ºC mas não chove.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2009 às 13:27)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi pelas 12:25 com 16,8ºC 

A precipitação desde as 0h vai em 7,6mm acumulados

Agora registo 17,3ºC, 90%HR, 1006,4hpa e vento fraco a moderado a rajada máxima desde as00h é de 54,7km/h 00:36


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Dez 2009 às 13:33)

Olá

Estou de volta ao Litoral Centro, depois de uma semana passada em Loriga.
Hoje a mínima foi de 15.1ºC
Agora sigo com 16.7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2009 às 13:52)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/Rb0wYyz1IQhFCcSG432T"]Ã￾gua do Rio TrancÃ£o entrou em habitaÃ§Ãµes e imp - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/Kea2D09ZI6yc8NVTH5rl"]Na freguesia de VÃ¡rzea de Colares, Sintra, a chuv - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2009 às 13:56)

Neste momento sigo com *18,2º* e *91%* de Humidade...
A *pressão*, está a descer, está nos 1006 HPa
Algo de bom ainda virá


----------



## RMira (29 Dez 2009 às 13:58)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui a mínima foi pelas 12:25 com 16,8ºC
> 
> ...



Boas,


Miguel, ao olhar para a precipitação acumulada em Dezembro em Setúbal 

É metade da média anual...mais de 300mm


----------



## ct5iul (29 Dez 2009 às 14:17)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 16.4ºC 14:15
Pressão: 1004.6Hpa 14:15
Intensidade do Vento: 7.5 km/h 14:15
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:SW
Temperatura do vento: 16.0ºC 14:15
Humidade Relativa: 91% 14:15
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 14:00
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 6.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 14:15
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## thunderboy (29 Dez 2009 às 14:37)

Boa tarde.
A noite foi de chuva tendo acumulado apenas uns simpáticos 17mm
 Por agora 18.3ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Pedro F (29 Dez 2009 às 15:16)

Boa tarde!

Por Torres Novas acumulei *22,8 mm* esta noite.
O rio almonda está bem cheio, estando já alguns campos inundados.
O mais curioso é que o rio está a menos de 1 metro de galgar as margens aqui na avenida principal, o que poderá trazer problemas à nova biblioteca... É esperar para ver o que acontece.
Por agora céu muito nublado com o sol a espreitar timidamente.


----------



## granizus (29 Dez 2009 às 15:58)

Boa tarde,
Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa sigo com 17,8º e céu nublado, embora sem chuva.
É impressão minha ou pelas imagens de radar e satélite a precipitação já passou e não vem aí nada de especial?


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Dez 2009 às 16:15)

Boa tarde!
Bom, pelos vistos a manhã foi bem animada por aqui... como estava em Lisboa a trabalhar, não dei conta, mas já tive a ver o vídeo filmado pela minha companheira, e a chuva fez aqui um belo serviço... a rua do costume inundada, com o trânsito cortado.
Agora, ao chegar, ainda dá para ver as marcas da enxurrada, com a terra toda espalhada pelo meio da estrada... ficou bom para o rally...
Quanto a dados, fico com os do Lightning, com 27.4mm de precipitação, bem concentrada no tempo...
Rain rate máximo de 53mm/h.
De momento, céu muito nublado, vento moderado de O, 17.8ºC, 92%HR, 1007hpa.
Ainda não tenho dados da mínima desta noite, pois o pc ainda está a extrair os dados...


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Dez 2009 às 16:19)

*boa tarde...* 

Que adianta dizer se chove ou não quando tão de repente chove como não! 

Desde manhã que esta intermitência tem ocorrido. O céu tem-se mantido muito nublado no entanto uma ou outra aberta já surgiu.
O vento é que se tem mantido praticamente constante de W/SW.

Por aqui (Biblioteca de Loures) estão cerca de *16ºC*.


----------



## kikofra (29 Dez 2009 às 16:21)

Bem despeso-me com 17,5 ºC.

Até para o ano, Bom 2010 .


----------



## granizus (29 Dez 2009 às 16:26)

Pelo centro de Lisboa (M Pombal/Castilho) chove agora moderadamente


----------



## Teles (29 Dez 2009 às 16:31)

Boas , actualmente por aqui:
T-17,9Cº 56% 
ponto de orvalho 9,0Cº
1003hpa / 12,7mm
Vento de E média 15Km/h
Wind Chill-17Cº


----------



## DRC (29 Dez 2009 às 17:13)

Chuva muito forte a que caiu agora aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Com esta chuvada caíram mais *7,2 mm *perfazendo no total *60 mm* nas últimas 24 horas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2009 às 17:39)

O dia estava a ser de céu muito nublado e sem precipitação, até cerca das 15:30h.

Entretanto caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados e acumularam-se 6,2 mm.

Mais um dia húmido, com 90 % de humidade há pouco e temperatura perto dos 18 ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2009 às 18:01)

Boa Noite

A acumulação de hoje até agora por aqui é de 15.7mm.


----------



## F_R (29 Dez 2009 às 18:01)

Mais uma chuvada agora.
Isto todos os dias mal o sol se põe tem sido uma festa.
Não sei o que a chuva tem em cair de dia


----------



## PTbig (29 Dez 2009 às 18:29)

Por aqui começou a cair agora uma chuvada valente  e o vento abrando um pouco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2009 às 18:39)

Por aqui neste momento está a cair com força, á pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro que rendeu 1.2mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2009 às 18:46)

Cai um aguaceiro forte que teve uma intensidade máxima instantânea de 64,0 mm/h há pouco.

Hoje o vento já atingiu os 61,2 km/h.


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Dez 2009 às 18:56)

os aguaceiros têm sido uma constante neste regresso a casa. Acabou de cair mais um por aqui.

24.3 mm acumulados desde a meia noite. Agora estão 16.3ºC, 86%, 14.24 km/h W e 1004.3 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2009 às 18:58)

Mais 0,5mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2009 às 19:00)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Cai um aguaceiro forte que teve uma intensidade máxima instantânea de 64,0 mm/h há pouco.
> 
> Hoje o vento já atingiu os 61,2 km/h.



E a temperatura caiu 1,4 ºC nos últimos 10 minutos com a passagem do aguaceiro forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2009 às 19:23)

Neste momento sigo com *17,2º *e *90%* de Humidade...
O vento está moderado/forte...


----------



## rafarodrigues (29 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

Boas a todos!
Por aqui só caiu um aguaceiro fraco a cerca de 15m de resto tudo normal..
Levo céu com pouca nebulosidade e vento fraco a moderado!!


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2009 às 20:05)

Mais uma vez o meu vídeo passou na SIC, agora mesmo. Foi logo o primeiro de todos.  

Daqui a um bom bocado coloco aqui tudo o que registei desde o dia 23-12-2009.

E o que fizeram foi retirar parte da imagem do vídeo que mandei e anexarem a cada notícia relacionada com o mau tempo (lado superior esquerdo do ecrã da TV).


----------



## Lousano (29 Dez 2009 às 20:16)

Boa noite.

Ao contrário do restante país, por aqui tudo calmo, com um dia com aguaceiros fracos/moderados em especial durante a madrugada e vento moderado com rajadas fortes.

Temp máxima: 18,6º

Temp. mínima: 14,6º

Rajada máxima: 52,1 km/h

Precipitação: 4,6mm


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Dez 2009 às 20:23)

boa noite 

Os aguaceiros pela tarde surgiram com menos frequência e a intensidade do vento acompanhou essa tendência. 

A fraca amplitude térmica até ao momento apesar de tudo permitiu uma máxima de *18.1ºC* se bem que parece notar-se para já uma ligeira mudança de padrão com tendência para mínimas um pouco mais acentuadas.

Por agora sem chuva com o céu a apresentar muitas nuvens médias em deslocação de SW mas com algumas abertas.

Valores actuais: *15.5ºC* / *80% HR*


----------



## rufer (29 Dez 2009 às 20:34)

Boas. Chuva fraca por aqui. Esta noite e madrugada choveu bastante.

A estação do meteoabrantes registou às 05:27h uma pluviosidade horária máxima de 169.4mm. Brutal.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Dez 2009 às 21:15)

Por aqui caiu apenas um aguaceiro forte que acumulou 5 mm por volta das 19h, sigo com vento moderado, céu com abertas, 16,2ºC e 99% de humidade, mais um dia muito húmido.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 16,8ºc e é a temperatura actual, a máxima foi de 18,9ºC mais um dia quente para Dezembro...

A precipitação vai em 8,2mm desde as 00h e a rajada máxima é de 64,4km/h as 18:55

Agora o vento está mais calmo:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2009 às 21:35)

*Trovoadas a Oeste de Setubal!*


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2009 às 21:39)

Por aqui tudo calmo (por agora... ).

Já podem ir ao tópico " Fotografia e Vídeo - Portugal", já lá está o meu post com as fotos e vídeos todos desde o dia 23. Espero que gostem. 

Dados actuais:

16,7ºC
92% HR
1003 mb
Vento fraco a moderado, variável.

Acumulado desde as 00 horas: 27,4 mm.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Dez 2009 às 22:20)

Actualmente 15,1ºC e não chove mas o vento é muito forte. Acumulados 28,4mm.


----------



## F_R (29 Dez 2009 às 22:59)

O vento aumentou de intensidade.
Vamos ver o que isto vai adivinhar


----------



## F_R (29 Dez 2009 às 23:01)

grande chuvada agora mesmo acompanhada por bastante vento


----------



## thunderboy (29 Dez 2009 às 23:02)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro forte que rendeu 2.2mm


----------



## Profetaa (29 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

Ja troveja por cá
Chuva fraca.


----------



## zemike (29 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Boa Noite a todos

Por aqui, Chamusca, já conto hoje com 61mm e continua a chover bem juntamente com bastante vento.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Dez 2009 às 23:26)

Olá

Sigo com 14.8ºC.
A mínima é agora de 14.1ºC.


----------



## FJC (29 Dez 2009 às 23:30)

Boa noite

Neste momento pela Marinha Grande tempo simpático. Trovoada e chuva....


----------



## rafarodrigues (29 Dez 2009 às 23:32)

Por aqui precipitação fraca tocada a rajadas de vento até mete medo!!


----------



## BrOliveira (29 Dez 2009 às 23:36)

Por Monte Real já se fizeram ouvir 2 trovões bem fortes e perto.Começa a chover com força também.

 15ºC,82% HR, 1002hPa, 20km\h S


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Por aqui acabei de registar 84 km/h e está a chover


----------



## Profetaa (29 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

Foi apenas um trovao,mas os relampagos continuam á volta....
Chove moderado.


----------



## FJC (29 Dez 2009 às 23:44)

BrOliveira disse:


> Por Monte Real já se fizeram ouvir 2 trovões bem fortes e perto.Começa a chover com força também.
> 
> 15ºC,82% HR, 1002hPa, 20km\h S



Pois, falamos e assustamos a chuva e a trovoada!!! pelo menos pela Marinha....


----------



## BrOliveira (29 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

FJC disse:


> Pois, falamos e assustamos a chuva e a trovoada!!! pelo menos pela Marinha....



Pois foi  .Foram só 2 disparos. Sumiu-se...


----------



## thunderboy (30 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

Acabo o dia com 27.7mm


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2009 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 14.4ºC

Máx - 17.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 84 km/h

Humidade mínima de 79% e máxima 99%

Precipitação - 12.0 mm rain rate máximo - 51.8 mm/hr

Aguaceiros e trovoada, vento moderado/forte durante todo o dia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2009 às 01:11)

O dia de ontem acabou com uma precipitação acumulada de 9,6 mm.

---

O vento tem vindo a aumentar notavelmente a sua intensidade e já está com média de 26 km/h nos últimos 10 minutos.

Rajada máxima de 56,3 km/h desde as 0h.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Dez 2009 às 01:44)

Assim me despeço deste ano com:
1.8mm desde as 0h
12.1ºC 
90% HR
1006.4Hpa
Vento fraco de Sul 

Até para o ano.


----------



## ALV72 (30 Dez 2009 às 09:00)

Neste momento aguaceiro bastante forte na baixa de Coimbra, parece noite !!

Joao


----------



## FJC (30 Dez 2009 às 09:11)

Bom dia

Pela Marinha Grande chove à pelo menos 20 minutos, por vezes com grande intensidade. E houve-se trovoada, que parece ser bastante forte


----------



## F_R (30 Dez 2009 às 09:30)

Trovoada agora em Santarém 

Céu bastante negro e chove bem


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Dez 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia!
O fórum anda a ficar de difícil acesso a partir de certas horas da noite... sinal de mais afluência...
Bom, por aqui o cenário que já vem sendo habitual nos últimos tempos: céu carregado a ameaçar chuva, que entretanto já acumulou 2.3mm, vento fraco a moderado de SO, 1004hpa, 16.8ºC e 73%HR.
Temperatura nos 16.6ºC, após mínima de 14.9ºC.

Extremos de ontem, dia 29:

16.5ºC
18.4ºC
27.4mm de precipitação.


----------



## vitamos (30 Dez 2009 às 10:05)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto e aguaceiros bem fortes. Muitos lençois de água na baixa de Coimbra com os consequentes problemas de escoamento do trânsito, nomeadamente na saída da ponte do Açude. Agora tudo mais calmo.

11ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## NorthWind (30 Dez 2009 às 10:53)

F_R disse:


> Trovoada agora em Santarém
> 
> Céu bastante negro e chove bem




E aqui em Lisboa, não trovejou? 


Só se eu não ouvi....


Que podemos esperar para o resto do dia?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2009 às 11:10)

Que belo aguaceiro que caiu á pouco, em poucos minutos ( 2 ou 3) caiu 3.8mm.


----------



## Angelstorm (30 Dez 2009 às 11:18)

Bom dia,
De vez em quando temos uns aguaceiros intensos, que vêm acompanhados de algum vento. Vamos ainda ver se haverá alguma coisa hoje fora do normal...
Quanto ao Tejo, já leva um caudal bastante razoável, mas nada ainda de situações de cheias, no entanto os campos estão saturados de tanta chuva, a partir de agora toda a chuva escorre directamente para os rios.
Aqui ficam algumas fotos tiradas esta manhã, do Tejo (e Zezere), na Zona de Constância, onde a zona ribeirinha com o Rio Zezere estava inundada, mas uma situação normal nestas alturas, e em Tancos e Arripiado, para se ter uma noção do caudal que o Tejo já leva :


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2009 às 12:02)

Neste momento sigo com 17,7º....
Vem aí chuva forte e trovoadas


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2009 às 12:07)

Carga forte no Sul de Lisboa. Meteocaisdosodré chegou aos *159 mm/h.*

Na Moita ainda só 0,8 mm acumulados, mas o suficiente para chegar aos *700 mm anuais.*


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2009 às 12:19)

Chove forte neste momento


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Dez 2009 às 12:36)

Bom dia a nuvem que brindou com precipitação parte de Lisboa passou de Raspão por aqui, não chegando sequer a acumular. Destaque para o vento que está moderado com rajadas.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Dez 2009 às 12:40)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de 13.5ºC
Sigo com 15.3ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Dez 2009 às 13:04)

Chove agora forte e intensamente


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Dez 2009 às 13:11)

Já parou.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Dez 2009 às 13:27)

Por aqui não mais choveu, mas o céu mantém-se algo ameaçador, embora com algumas abertas.
Destaco a menor HR relativamente aos últimos dias, sempre se está melhor assim, com 67%, do que com valores acima dos 90%.
Temperatura nos 17.4ºC, 1003hpa.
Vento moderado a forte de oeste.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2009 às 13:36)

Mr. Phillip, então prepara-te que vai chover. Está uma boa célula a chegar a Lisboa/Margem Sul.

Sigo com 2,0 mm acumulados.


----------



## DRC (30 Dez 2009 às 13:40)

Por Póvoa de Santa Iria têm caído aguaceiros muito fortes tendo desde a meia-noite acumulado* 11,9 mm *de chuva, sendo que* 4,1 mm *caíram agora neste aguaceiro que passou, vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2009 às 13:55)

á pouco mais um aguaceiro forte que caiu e rendeu 5mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Dez 2009 às 13:56)

HotSpot disse:


> Mr. Phillip, então prepara-te que vai chover. Está uma boa célula a chegar a Lisboa/Margem Sul.
> 
> Sigo com 2,0 mm acumulados.



Para Sul o céu está negro e ouvem-se trovões distantes...
Começaram a cair as primeiras pingas, e a temperatura está em queda...
Cheira-me a festa...


----------



## lsalvador (30 Dez 2009 às 14:06)

Pessoal da zona centro, alguem regista algo estranho por ai ???

Apanhei estas imagens a pouco na minha WebCam, mas o mais certo é ser ilusão de optica.


----------



## mocha (30 Dez 2009 às 14:06)

A celula ja chegou, chove forte e


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Dez 2009 às 14:10)

Ainda pensei que essa célula passasse por aqui mas uma vez mais foi à tangente. Daqui a pouco porto uma fotografia do cenário há pouco para sul.


----------



## mocha (30 Dez 2009 às 14:10)

lsalvador disse:


> Pessoal da zona centro, alguem regista algo estranho por ai ???
> 
> Apanhei estas imagens a pouco na minha WebCam, mas o mais certo é ser ilusão de optica.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwrJJFMSYAA




O mais certo é ser ilusão de optica, apesar de um Mini tornado ter atingido Canidelo (gosot tanto da palavra mini tornado)

http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.ph....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=306805&tm=8


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2009 às 14:12)

Já ouvi 1 trovão e chove moderado.


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2009 às 14:12)

mr. phillip disse:


> Para Sul o céu está negro e ouvem-se trovões distantes...
> Começaram a cair as primeiras pingas, e a temperatura está em queda...
> Cheira-me a festa...



Caíram umas pingas mas nada de mais...

De noite (só agora é que vi nos registos) o rain rate chegou aos 135 mm/h. 

E com esse aguaceiro só acumulei 2 mm. 

Isalvador, há pouco reparei numa nuvem um bocado mais baixa que as outras, estava de bike com um colega meu na Amora, e quando olhei em direcção a Setúbal vi essa nuvem, que me chamou a atenção, mas que minutos depois desfez-se. 

Não estamos a falar da mesma coisa, porque quando vi essa nuvem eram mais ou menos 11 e tal, já a caminho do meio-dia.


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2009 às 14:14)

Tempo de aguaceiros por aqui

Neste momento esta sol


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Dez 2009 às 14:18)

Olá

Tenho estado a observar uma linha de instabilidade junto ao Tejo. Particularmente para sul deste, aí por Corroios, Seixal e mais para sul, devia ter caído um valente aguaceiro. Ainda procurei por algum 'twister' que eventualmente pudesse existir, mas nada vi. Também não detectei a olho nu qualquer actividade eléctrica. Todavia, tinha forte aspecto de trovoada. Agora, caem alguns chuviscos aqui e o sol já começa a aparecer. Esperemos pela próxima, se aparecer. Vou consultar as imagens de satélite.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2009 às 14:23)

A célula que está a passar na Margem Sul já rendeu trovoada e 2,8 mm no "penico" do "je" 

E ainda está a contar.

Além disso estou agora com a mínima do dia *12,5ºC* e ainda a descer...


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2009 às 14:26)

E o céu está novamente a ficar azul, a temperatura está a subir e com isto estou com *199,8 mm* mensais. Falta muito pouco para os 200 mm


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Dez 2009 às 14:28)

Segundo as imagens de satélite referentes às 14 h, aproxima-se mais outra linha de instabilidade. Vamos ter, portanto, mais 'festa' para aí daqui a cerca de 1 hora +/-. Esperemos que traga aqui para Lisboa mais qualquer coisa do que a anterior linha, como por exemplo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2009 às 14:30)

Mais um aguaceiro fortissimo que caiu por aqui tendo acumulado 3.2mm, agora apróxima-se mais um.


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Dez 2009 às 14:34)

Pois bem isto hoje está fraco, apenas 0.05 mm acumulados desde a meia noite.

Cá está uma imagem do que se passava a sul e oeste de Almada, há cerca de 45 minutos.







Neste momento estão 15.3ºC, 12 km/h SSW, 78% e 1001.3hPa


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Dez 2009 às 14:35)

HotSpot disse:


> E o céu está novamente a ficar azul, a temperatura está a subir e com isto estou com *199,8 mm* mensais. Falta muito pouco para os 200 mm



Olá HotSpot

A trovoada foi forte por aí? Bem me pareceu pelo aspecto. Como era de dia é um pouco difícil ver relâmpagos. Acho que daqui a mais algum tempo vamos ter outra. Também me pareceu ver, na linha do horizonte uma espécie de 'funil' que não chegou a tocar a terra.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2009 às 14:40)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá HotSpot
> 
> A trovoada foi forte por aí? Bem me pareceu pelo aspecto. Como era de dia é um pouco difícil ver relâmpagos. Acho que daqui a mais algum tempo vamos ter outra. Também me pareceu ver, na linha do horizonte uma espécie de 'funil' que não chegou a tocar a terra.



Uma ou outra trovoada dispersa. Nada de especial. E não me parece que haja animação brevemente, pelo que vejo do satélite.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2009 às 14:41)

HotSpot disse:


> Uma ou outra trovoada dispersa. Nada de especial. E não me parece que haja animação brevemente, pelo que vejo do satélite.



MAS vem bastantes celulas...


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Dez 2009 às 14:58)

HotSpot disse:


> Uma ou outra trovoada dispersa. Nada de especial. E não me parece que haja animação brevemente, pelo que vejo do satélite.



HotSpot, acho que, segundo as imagens de satélite, temos hipótese de ter mais festa, estás de acordo comigo? Eis a imagem das 14 h, onde a amarelo está a célula que passou sobre a margem sul do Tejo e a seta a vermelho indica o que aproxima. 

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g1/Toribeiro/Meteo/eurir_sat_200912301400-1.jpg


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2009 às 15:09)

Relâmpago disse:


> HotSpot, acho que, segundo as imagens de satélite, temos hipótese de ter mais festa, estás de acordo comigo? Eis a imagem das 14 h, onde a amarelo está a célula que passou sobre a margem sul do Tejo e a seta a vermelho indica o que aproxima. A não ser que... esta imagem é de um site inglês que tem a mesma hora que nós. Penso que seja a nossa hora...
> 
> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g1/Toribeiro/Meteo/eurir_sat_200912301400-1.jpg



Estava a referir-me às próximas 2 horas. Claro que vem mais animação, embora primeiro passe a norte de Lisboa.


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Dez 2009 às 15:16)

HotSpot disse:


> Estava a referir-me às próximas 2 horas. Claro que vem mais animação, embora primeiro passe a norte de Lisboa.



Ok, de acordo. Esperemos então para ver o que vamos ter


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2009 às 15:17)

Apenas 1,2 mm acumulados durante a madrugada. Ao final da manhã mais 1,2 mm.

E continuo com os mesmos 2,4 mm desde as 0h, com céu muito nublado e vento moderado de SO.

Estes últimos dias, e até ao momento, já renderam 52,6 mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2009 às 15:26)

E vão mais 2mm acumulados, são aguaceiros uns a trás dos outros.


----------



## F_R (30 Dez 2009 às 15:52)

Tarde de aguaceiros alguns deles fortes.
Neste momento não chove mas o céu está muito carregado não deve faltar muito


----------



## xxxjuhxxx (30 Dez 2009 às 15:59)

esta é a vista que tenho por aqui, nao chove por enquanto, mas sente-se algum vento .... 

trovoada ainda nada


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Dez 2009 às 16:04)

E eis que faz trovoada, desta vez a norte de mim. Já era de prever, uma vez que o céu está bem escuro.


----------



## stormy (30 Dez 2009 às 16:06)

boas tardes
a noite passada rendeu 10mm, uma trovoada e granizo...
a minima foi de 11.0º e o vento manteve-se fraco a moderado com rajadas de 20-25km.h
nas proximas horas algumas linhas de instabilidade cruzarao o litoral oeste tendendo-se a dissipar ao mover-se para ESE.


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Dez 2009 às 16:18)

Tal como o esparado, aqui, na zona de Lisboa, nova carga de água para a margem sul. Não sei se com trovoada. Por aqui, na margem norte, chuviscos e espreita o sol


----------



## N_Fig (30 Dez 2009 às 16:23)

Chuva muito forte e trovoada ocasional pela Figueira. Vento também muito forte.


----------



## DRC (30 Dez 2009 às 16:27)

Neste aguaceiro forte que caiu agora aqui ouviram-se 2 trovões mas ao longe, de seguida caiu granizo com grande intensidade. Acumulado deste aguaceiro: *4,6 mm*.

Dados actuais:
Temperatura: 14,1ºC
Humidade: 81%
Pressão 998,6 hPa
Precipitação (1 hora): 4,6 mm
Precipitação (24 horas): 17,6 mm.
Vento: fraco/moderado (13,6 km/h)


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Dez 2009 às 16:28)

Segundo o IM, temos uma boa distribuição de descargas eléctricas pela zona sul do País, com predominância para as positivas, ao contrário do que é habitual.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2009 às 16:34)

Caiu mais um aguaceiro que rendeu 0,4 mm. Passei a barreira dos 200 mm mensais 

Também rendeu a rajada máxima do dia com 53,1 km/h


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Dez 2009 às 16:35)

Esta noite vamos ter a influência de um vale associado à depressão principal, com a passagem de linhas de instabilidade. Vamos ver se temos festa rija e barulhenta  

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/charts/FSXX00T_24.jpg


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Dez 2009 às 16:49)

Penso que ainda esteja a chover bem por Setúbal. Tenho aqui por cima de mim o manto de altostratus proveniente dos topos das células que passam a sul.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (30 Dez 2009 às 17:00)

Boas tardes, aqui pela cidade do Lis,depois de uma manhã de alguns aguaceiros,a tarde tem estado calma, tenho reparado que as trovoadas passam ou mais abaixo, zona de obidos bombarral, ou mais acimazona de pombal, nao sei se as serras de Aire e de Santo António teram alguma influência, mas é provável que sim.


----------



## ALV72 (30 Dez 2009 às 17:08)

Aguaceiro bastante forte em Coimbra com trovoada á mistura.

Joao


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2009 às 17:29)

Por aqui não chove, não faz sol, céu encoberto


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2009 às 17:39)

Há relatos de chuva e granizo em Coimbra


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2009 às 17:42)

Mais um aguaceiro forte que acabou de cair, e mais 4.8mm.


----------



## Teles (30 Dez 2009 às 17:48)

Boas, por aqui o dia tem sido de fortes aguaceiros desde a madrugada deixo aqui uma fotos do dia de hoje:


----------



## PTbig (30 Dez 2009 às 17:53)

boas.

Por aqui comecei a ver agora uns clarões no céu o que virá esta noite...


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2009 às 18:12)

Boas

A meio da tarde assisti a uma trovoada forte, encontrava-me num sítio alto, no meio de um campo aberto, e consegui ver alguns relâmpagos. O cenário era espectacular: um buraco de céu limpo, com o sol a brilhar, cortinas de chuva como fundo e relâmpagos frequentes. 

Ainda consegui ir a casa buscar o equipamento (estava de bike na altura) e deslocar-me rapidamente de volta. 

As fotos que tirei ainda foram bastantes.

Aguaceiro forte há pouco, rain rate de 103 mm/h  que deixou acumulados 2,2 mm.

Venham mais...

As fotos serão colocadas num tópico para tal, no fórum Fotografia e Vídeo - Portugal.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Dez 2009 às 18:23)

o Andres relata chuva forte , granizo e vento forte no Montijo  

já ha algumas inundações...


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2009 às 18:39)

Finalmente a chuva acalma um pouco, mas foram 20 minutos de chuva forte, granizo e vento forte...A minha rua e principio de casa inundaram


----------



## Lousano (30 Dez 2009 às 18:43)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui hoje foi um dia mais animado, com períodos de chuva moderda/forte entre o fim da manhã e início da tarde.

Temperatura mínima: 11,7º

Temperatura máxima: 14,2º

Rajada máxima: 66,6 km/h

Precipitação: 12,7mm

A pressão voltou hoje aos três dígitos, sendo a mínima de 998,9 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (30 Dez 2009 às 18:45)

Que belas fotos, teles!

Que rio é esse que aparece na foto?


----------



## Teles (30 Dez 2009 às 18:50)

É um pequeno rio que passa numa aldeia chamado rio das Alcobertas


----------



## Lousano (30 Dez 2009 às 18:53)

teles disse:


> É um pequeno rio que passa numa aldeia chamado rio das Alcobertas



Impressionante, parece uma imagem do Guadiana.


----------



## belem (30 Dez 2009 às 18:57)

teles disse:


> Boas, por aqui o dia tem sido de fortes aguaceiros desde a madrugada deixo aqui uma fotos do dia de hoje:



Espectacular!


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2009 às 19:03)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal passou duas trovoadas mas ao lado uma as 14h e outra a meia da tarde desta ultima ainda consegui ver belos raios  Agora vejo relâmpagos a SE mas distante...até ao momento levo acumulados 4,4mm de chuva a temperatura máxima foi de 17,7ºC e a mínima de 13,4ºC ao inicio da tarde durante o aguaceiro, a rajada máxima é de 66km/h durante o primeiro aguaceiro...

Agora tenho 14,4ºC, 75%HR,1001,2hpa, windchill de 14ºC e vento fraco a moderado com média nos últimos 10minutos de 15,9km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2009 às 19:44)

Mais um aguaceiro que caiu e mais 2.8mm.


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2009 às 19:46)

Boa noite

Aqui à pouco caiu um aguaceiro bem forte acompanhado de granizo e rajadas de vento


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Dez 2009 às 19:58)

Boa tarde!

Esta tarde já ouvi a trovoada
Têm havido aguaceiros bastante fortes.
Por agora cai mais um aguaceiro e sigo com 13.3ºC
Pressão a 1000.1 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2009 às 20:12)

Neste momento sigo com 14,1º e 78% de Humidade...
Que esperam para próximas horas?


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Dez 2009 às 21:07)

Sigo com 13.0ºC

Chove moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Dez 2009 às 21:35)

boa noite 

Dia com algum sol, aguaceiros por vezes fortes, vento ocasionalmente moderado a forte sobretudo aquando dos aguaceiros.

Ao chegar a casa, eram cerca das 18H30, a antecipar um forte aguaceiro, de repente eis que por segundos o céu se iluminou quase por completo por um enorme relâmpago, mas nenhum trovão se ouviu. Sem que hoje pudesse estar atento a essa possibilidade em termos de previsão e tendência, até que fiquei esperançoso por alguma actividade interessante, mas apenas mais aguaceiros esporádicos têm surgido desde aí.

Neste momento um luar fantástico se destaca por entre alguns Cumulus fractus arrastados pelo vento moderado de SW.

Um pouco atrasados, ficam os *extremos de ontem*:

Máximos: 18.1ºC / 87% HR

mínimos: 15.1ºC / 74% HR

*Valores actuais:* *12.9ºC* / *80% HR*


----------



## Teles (30 Dez 2009 às 21:42)

Estado do tempo actual aqui:
T-11,1Cº 72%
ponto de orvalho 6,3
1000hpa      14,2mm
vento S 6,5km/h
wind cill 11Cº


----------



## BrOliveira (30 Dez 2009 às 22:47)

Boa noite a todos. Chuva intensa trazida com o vento 

 12ºC,84HR,994hPa, 41km\h SSW


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2009 às 22:56)

Vão caindo aguaceiros mas muito rápidos! levo acumulado apenas 4,6mm desde as 0h

Agora sigo com 15,2ºc, 77%HR, 1000,4hpa, 4,6mm e vento fraco a moderado a rajada máxima nos últimos 10minutos foi de 45km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2009 às 23:02)

Acumulados 13,2 mm desde as 0h, com alguns aguaceiros muito fortes e pouco duradouros que caíram pela tarde e um também há pouco.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2009 às 23:23)

Por aqui 13,4ºC, vento fraco de SW, 89% de humidade, 999 hPa e céu muito nublado.
Dia marcado por aguaceiros e alguma trovoada.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2009 às 23:45)

Neste momento sigo com 13,5º e 89% de Humidade...
Chove há já 20 minutos sem parar...
Dia marcado por aguaceiros fortes, vento forte e trovoadas


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 12.2ºC

Máx - 16.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 71 km/h

Humidade mínima de 73% e máxima 92%

Precipitação - 5.8 mm rain rate máximo - 103.8 mm/hr

Aguaceiros e trovoada, vento moderado/forte durante todo o dia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

O dia fechou com 13,6 mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2009 às 00:11)

Inicio o ultimo dia do ano com:
15,3ºC
76%hr
999,5hpa
0,2mm
rajada máxima desde as 0h de 49,9km/h

Aguaceiros


----------



## meteo (31 Dez 2009 às 00:15)

Este ano a trovoada não tem sido assim tão rara(4 ou 5 vezes por ano),como costuma ser.Já tivemos belos dias de trovoada.Só é pena aqui por Paço de Arcos/Oeiras as trovoadas só se notarem ligeiramente,pois estão sempre longe daqui  Ou a Sul,ou a Norte,ou a Nordeste! 

Mas hoje foi um belo dia de Inverno.Chuva forte com muito vento,passados 2 minutos um sol quente,e céu limpo,para passados mais 10 minutos mais uma chuvada.Belo dia de Inverno 
De realçar que hoje em Lisboa vi o arco-iris mais visivel dos ultimos tempos.Bem bonito


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Dez 2009 às 00:20)

Sigo com 12,4ºC, 93% de humidade, vento moderado de SW, 998 hPa e céu muito nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2009 às 00:27)

As contas do dia encerram com os seguintes valores:

14.2ºC
18.1ºC
Precipitação: 5.3mm.

De momento, 15.2ºC, 75%HR, 999hpa, céu muito nublado, vento moderado com rajadas...


----------



## Relâmpago (31 Dez 2009 às 01:30)

Boa noite

Por aqui sigo com um aguaceiro. Pode ser que daqui a algum tempo, segundo imagens do satélite, haja alguma animação para as regiões norte e centro.


Por agora:

T = 13.9 ºC
HR = 84%
PA = 994 hPa


----------



## blood4 (31 Dez 2009 às 01:35)

Relâmpago disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Por aqui sigo com um aguaceiro. Pode ser que daqui a algum tempo, segundo imagens do satélite, haja alguma animação para as regiões norte e centro.
> 
> ...



pelo que vejo acho que no minho nao vai chegar
achas que tambem vai haver aqui?
é que pelas imagens parece que vai passar ao lado xD


----------



## iceworld (31 Dez 2009 às 01:36)

Por aqui os aguaceiros sucedem-se dando continuidade ao dia que passou, dia esse que teve honras de aguaceiros de granizo bem forte.
Por agora a temp. segue nos 11º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2009 às 03:30)

Vento moderado de SO e 13,8 ºC.

Acumulados 3,8 mm desde as 0h devido a alguns aguaceiros fortes, mas pouco duradouros.


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Dez 2009 às 08:34)

*bom dia!* 

Os aguaceiros sucederam-se mesmo durante a madrugada, o que ainda persistem ocasionalmente.

Extremos de 30-Dez:

Máximos: 16.9ºC / 81% HR

mínima: 12.7ºC / 63% HR

Por aqui (work) estão cerca de *11ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2009 às 09:28)

Bom dia!
Noite de mais alguns aguaceiros, que ainda deram mais 3.1mm para a colecta mensal, que já vai alta... 152.6mm...
De momento, céu nublado com abertas, não sendo de descartar totalmente mais um aguaceiro ou outro, mas nada de importante, parece...
Temperatura mais baixa que nos últimos dias, com a mínima a bater nos 11.6ºC, seguindo de momento com 12.7ºC.
100hhpa, 80%HR, vento fraco a moderado de O.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Dez 2009 às 10:07)

Por aqui a noite rendeu 2.2mm.
Por agora o céu está nublado com abertas, á pouco cairam 2 aguaceiros fracos que renderam 0.9mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Dez 2009 às 10:39)

Acabou de cair mais um aguaceiro que acumulou 1.2mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2009 às 10:44)

...Bom dia...

Neste momento sigo com 12,4º e 81% de Humidade...A pressão sobre para os 1006 HPa.
O céu está encoberto e neste momento chove de modo fraco....


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2009 às 11:30)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 11.3ºC (8:51)

A precipitação desde as 0h é de 6,0mm

A rajada máxima foi de *75,6* (2:59)

Agora está sol com vento fraco a moderado e a temperatura é de 12,6ºC com 81%HR e 10005,6 a pressão mínima foi de 997,3hpa (3:13)


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

Eu hoje vou para leiria a partir da tarde, que tempo encontrarei?


----------



## Aspvl (31 Dez 2009 às 12:08)

Olá!
Já acompanhava o Fórum há algum tempo e resolvi registar-me, aqui em S.Pedro de Moel choveu torrencialmente ontem mais ou menos às 9:30.
Queria por umas fotografias alguem me ajuda?

Por aqui céu encoberto.


----------



## Madragoa (31 Dez 2009 às 12:19)

Boa tarde . e votos de um 2010 cheio de coisas boas...

Temperatura actual de 12.5c
Humidade nos 70%.
A pressão atmosférica nos 1004mb.
Céu muito nublado,com algumas abertas e aguaceiros fracos de vez em quando...
Quanto a  hoje,2.3mm
Vento de Oeste,a sopra entre os 15 e os 20 km/h

Madrugada de alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes,mas de pouca duração,o vento soprou de fraco a moderado. 

Bem -vindo Aspvl,bons reportes...

Sigo por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2009 às 12:50)

Aspvl disse:


> Olá!
> Já acompanhava o Fórum há algum tempo e resolvi registar-me, aqui em S.Pedro de Moel choveu torrencialmente ontem mais ou menos às 9:30.
> *Queria por umas fotografias alguem me ajuda?*
> 
> Por aqui céu encoberto.



Bem-vindo ao fórum!
Para colocares imagens, segue o link... http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html

Em relação ao tempo, por aqui, caíram mais uns aguaceiros de manhã que deixaram mais 2mm, elevando assim a contagem do dia para 5.4mm.
De momento, algumas abertas, vento forte de O, e 13.7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2009 às 12:58)

Neste momento sigo com 15,4º e 61% de Humidade....
Céu pouco nublado com um sol muito bonito...

*PS: Logo pelas 19:23 há eclipe parcial da Lua, tendo duração de 1 hora e 3 minutos*.


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2009 às 13:03)

mr. phillip disse:


> Em relação ao tempo, por aqui, caíram mais uns aguaceiros de manhã que deixaram mais 2mm, elevando assim a contagem do dia para 5.4mm.
> De momento, algumas abertas, vento forte de O, e 13.7ºC.



Por aqui levo acumulados 3,3 mm. 

De tarde podem contar com falhas temporárias nos dados da minha estação, relativamente à velocidade e direcção do vento, pois vou efectuar a manutenção do sensor. 

Dados actuais de 13,8ºC e 58% HR.


----------



## Aspvl (31 Dez 2009 às 13:16)

Olá,
Sigo com céu muito carregado parace que vai
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2009 às 13:18)

Bem, está tanto vento de oeste por cá que os foguetes que forem lançados mias logo vão parar a Espanha 

Rajada máxima de 79 km/h e estou com 12.3ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Dez 2009 às 13:35)

Boa tarde!

A mínima hoje foi de 9.7ºC
Agora sigo com 11.9ºC e céu practicamente limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2009 às 13:51)

Está muito escuro a Sul de mim, mesmo céu negro....


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2009 às 13:54)

Neste momento granizo forte na Figueira e chuva e vento também muito fortes. O parapeito da janela do meu quarto está branco.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2009 às 13:59)

Mais um aguaceiro, mais um 1mm de precipitação.
Temperatura em queda acentuada, registando já 11.8ºC, perto da mínima do dia.
Sigo assim com 6.4mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2009 às 14:04)

Neste momento tambem aqui cai um aguaceiro de modo moderado


----------



## ct5iul (31 Dez 2009 às 14:08)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 10.8ºC 14:00
Pressão: 1006.3Hpa 14:00
Intensidade do Vento: 11.1 km/h 14:00
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 8.0ºC 14:00
Humidade Relativa:73% 14:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.2 mm 14:00
Chuva Precipitação Desde as 00H: 5.4mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 14:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2009 às 14:13)

Acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro com granizo e a temperatura está a cair e é agora de 9,9ºC com um windchill de 7ºC a precipitação vai nos 9,2mm sendo que 2,8mm foi neste aguaceiro forte.


----------



## iceworld (31 Dez 2009 às 14:35)

Mais um forte aguaceiro de granizo que foi anunciado por um trovão bem audível.
8º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Dez 2009 às 14:38)

Por aqui já vou com 13.2mm acumulados.


----------



## granizus (31 Dez 2009 às 14:41)

Belo trovão aqui no centro de Lisboa agora mesmo


----------



## David sf (31 Dez 2009 às 14:42)

granizus disse:


> Belo trovão aqui no centro de Lisboa agora mesmo



Também ouvi. Tremeu tudo, mas foi o único para já, e a partir daí a intensidade de precipitação diminuiu.


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Dez 2009 às 14:43)

Confirma-se, uma célula jeitosa por cima da capital. Que tangente a Almada.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2009 às 14:43)

Belo aguaceiro e trovão por aqui, levou o penico a encher até aos 5.0 mm 

A temperatura caiu para os 8.8ºC.


----------



## Aspvl (31 Dez 2009 às 14:44)

O buraco de onde se desprenderam os paralelos.

(Fotografias da chuva torrencial ontem em S.Pedro de Moel)

Desculpem a qualidade da imagem mas foi tirada com o telemóvel.

Sigo com vento muito forte, por vezes a luz vai-se abaixo.


----------



## lsalvador (31 Dez 2009 às 14:57)

Por Tomar a temperatura esta a cair a pique, passou dos 12,8 para os 8.6 em menos de 1 hora e chove.


----------



## ct5iul (31 Dez 2009 às 15:08)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 9.5ºC 15:00
Pressão: 1006.8Hpa 15:00
Intensidade do Vento: 3.2 km/h 15:00
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:W
Temperatura do vento: 9.2ºC 15:00
Humidade Relativa:81% 15:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 15:00
Chuva Precipitação Desde as 00H: 5.9mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 15:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL
__________________


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2009 às 15:27)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte por aqui. Há pouco alguma trovoada.

Vento moderado de Oeste e 10,9 ºC.

Acumulados 9,2 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Dez 2009 às 15:44)

Caiu há pouco um aguaceiro moderado a forte acompanhado de trovoada, neste momento a temperatura leva uma boa descida, já vai nos 9,6ºC e a humidade a subir estando nos 82%, vento moderado de S e 1006 hPa.
Um voto de um bom ano 2010 e boas entradas a todos !


----------



## Relâmpago (31 Dez 2009 às 15:46)

Olá

Por aqui, há cerca de 1 hora, ouviu-se um valente trovão, estremeceu tudo. Parecia uma bomba. Foi só um. A descarga devia-se ter dado muito perto da minha casa.
Agora cai outro aguaceiro. A temperatura tem tendência para descer, fruto do ar polar marítimo que nos atinge. O vento sopra de W moderado, com rajadas durante os aguaceiros.

T = 12.0 ºC (tendência para descer)
HR = 73%
PA = 1004 hPa (tendência para subir)


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Dez 2009 às 15:52)

Sigo com 9.5ºC e chove fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2009 às 16:17)

E desceu aos 9,4 ºC após o aguaceiro.

Acumulados 10,0 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2009 às 16:33)

Tenho neste momento a mínima do dia com 9,5ºC...

A precipitação vai nos 10,2mm


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2009 às 16:42)

A temperatura vai seguindo algo errática, com muitas oscilações... a mínima do dia, até ver, foi atingida às 15h59 com 10.8ºC.
De momento, 11.3ºC, céu com algumas abertas e um vento frio bem bom...
1009hpa, 68%HR, 6.4mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Dez 2009 às 17:26)

Emais um aguaceiro que cai neste momento.


----------



## PTbig (31 Dez 2009 às 17:27)

Boas.

Por aqui esta tudo calmo vento fraco sem chuva durante a tarde tenho reparado numa repentina descida da temperatura, pelo nenos e o que sinto, até dia 15 ja devo ter a minha estação para confirmar tudo  .

Bom Ano a todos.


----------



## Aspvl (31 Dez 2009 às 17:35)

Sigo com 13.3ºC.
Algumas nuvens.


----------



## Teles (31 Dez 2009 às 18:26)

Condições actuais por aqui:
T_8,7cº PO-0,7cº
1007hpa /57%
Percp:-15,7mm
V_E 15,6km/h WCll-8Cº


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Dez 2009 às 18:37)

Boa noite 

Confesso que adoro este tempo no Inverno; aguaceiros e vento fortes à sua passagem, alguma trovoada e este friozinho a pedir um aconchego extra. Para completar, uns flocozinhos de neve..., mas isso já é pedir demais! 

De momento não chove, o vento desloca-se fraco de Oeste e fresquinho, surgem algumas abertas, enfim sem grandes alterações ao longo do dia.

Verificou-se uma ligeira subida da temperatura desde há pouco!
Valores actuais: *10.2ºC* / *59% HR*

 *BOM ANO*


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Dez 2009 às 18:54)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 9.6ºC e não chove.


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Dez 2009 às 19:19)

Já se falou aqui em oscilações na temperatura, é um facto que tal também tem ocorrido por aqui.

Voltou a descer e está agora nos *9.8ºC* e com *70% HR*.

Sem chuva, céu pouco nublado, vento de Oeste e uma amplitude mais notada.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2009 às 19:32)

Hoje foram acumulados 9,8mm. Actualmente o céu está pouco nublado (o que me permitiu ver o eclipse).
*UM FELIZ ANO NOVO*.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Dez 2009 às 19:40)

Por aquí a temperatura também anda com oscilações e sigo com 9.6ºC

BOM ANO 2010 PARA TODOS!!!


----------



## Aspvl (31 Dez 2009 às 19:53)

Sigo com 11,4ºC

Chove fraco.

Já vi 2


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2009 às 20:01)

Extremos de hoje:

9,4 ºC / 15,3 ºC

10,2 mm*

---

*Até ao momento.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

Por volta das 19h, ao sair de Sta. Marta para a Charneca, apanhei um valente aguaceiro com muito granizo à mistura, e a temperatura caiu dos 11ºC para os 8ºC... valores do carro, claro.

De momento, na Charneca de Caparica não chove, estão cerca de 12ºC.

Vou passar o ano novo a trabalhar, por isso aqui ficam os meus votos de um 

*FELIZ 2010 PARA TODOS!!!*


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Dez 2009 às 20:42)

Por aqui levo 10,9ºC, a subir muito devagar, 62% de humidade, vento fraco nos 7,2Km/H e 1009hPa.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2009 às 20:51)

Vou com 11,9ºC, 65%hr, 1011,1hpa e vento fraco 

A precipitação é de 10,2mm hoje e assim fecha o ano, não deve chover mais este ano


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Dez 2009 às 21:01)

Boa Noite

O acumulado de chuva até agora é de 18.2mm.

EDIT: á pouco caiu mais 1.4mm, e de momento está a cair mais outro

*BOM ANO 2010 PARA TODOS*


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Dez 2009 às 21:22)

Por aquí a temperatura está estagnada nos 9.6ºC


----------



## Vince (31 Dez 2009 às 22:19)

> *Figueira da Foz: Concertos públicos de passagem de ano cancelados devido ao mau tempo*
> Lisboa, 31 Dez (Lusa) - Os espectáculos musicais organizados para assinalar a passagem de ano na Figueira da Foz foram cancelados devido ao mau tempo, ficando os concertos adiados para datas ainda não definidas.
> Lusa
> 19:29 Quinta-feira, 31 de Dez de 2009
> ...


http://aeiou.visao.pt/figueira-da-f...de-ano-cancelados-devido-ao-mau-tempo=f542954


----------



## Aspvl (31 Dez 2009 às 22:42)

Feliz 2010 para todos!!!


----------



## ct5iul (31 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

Sigo por Almada com 11.7ºc

webcam virada para a margem sul do tejo possivel vista de fogo de artificio UM BOM ANO PARA TODOS 
http://ww.com/ct2iul


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

*Boa noite de fim-de-ano!* 

2009 termina com pouca nebulosidade após um dia marcado pelos frequentes e por vezes fortes aguaceiros.
O vento apresenta-se fraco de W/SW e estão cerca de *9ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 8.3ºC

Máx - 14.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 79 km/h

Humidade mínima de 61% e máxima 92%

Precipitação - 6.0 mm rain rate máximo - 45.2 mm/hr

Aguaceiros e trovoada, vento moderado/forte durante todo o dia.


----------

